# BD on day of positive OPK



## FireBaby

This is the 2nd month I've been charting my BBT. I started doing acupuncture and herbs last month right after OV to balance out hormones etc. and increase my chances of getting a BFP this month. 

We BD on 9/8 for the first time in 2 weeks (I had been travelling). I got a positive OPK on 9/9 we BD on 9/9. 

I went to the acupuncturist on 9/10 and she said I should BD again that night.

However DH was watching football and it got too late - bottom line I couldn't convince him to BD. 

My question is have I missed out this month and is there any point to BD again tonight (9/11)?

My CM seems to have become watery and white (ie. not fertile).


----------



## lxb

watery cm is still okay~ SPEM recommended that once you get a +opk, you should "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row, skip one night, and do one last "try"!

I stand by SMEP~ :haha: So you should definitely BD tonight (9/11) and then once more on 9/13! :thumbup: It can do no harm~ :shy:


----------



## FireBaby

Thanks lxb!
I guess SMEP says to BD the day of and then two days after a positive OPK. I missed a day but I guess another day can't hurt. Even though my acupuncturist did say that it would be too late :(


----------



## FireBaby

lxb said:


> skip one night, and do one last "try"!
> 
> I stand by SMEP~ :haha: So you should definitely BD tonight (9/11) and then once more on 9/13! :thumbup: It can do no harm~ :shy:

What is the theory behind the one last "try" I mean if you've ovulated and the egg has dried up then haven't you completely lost the window?

(I do agree it can do no harm though!!)


----------



## lxb

Not exactly sure. I guess they said to do it as an 'insurance' :haha: for the cycle I got my bfp, I didn't do the on least try as Dh and I came across some issue that neither of us were in the mood.

I guess once you got a positive opk, it doesn't always necessarily mean you will o right the way. It could be within the next 24-48 hours (in my case, I didn't O til 2 days later - my bbt confirmed my O). :shrug:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Watery should still be fertile. I would bd again. 
It is best to have a couple errr deposits,as the more sperm there to help break the egg the better:flower:


----------



## FireBaby

Well DH wasn't in the mood last night and I didn't push it. 

I looked on my bbt chart and I noticed that I got the positive OPK on 9/9 - temps were still low that day and also still low on 9/10 but then 9/11 I got a thermal shift. 

Does the thermal shift then indicate that O has already passed?


----------



## lxb

do you have the link to your chart?

It sounded like you Oed on 9/10?


----------



## FireBaby

The link to my chart is: fertilityfriend.com/home/3f3493


----------



## FireBaby

Sorry I wasn't able to put full link in yet - as the site won't let me until I've created more posts :) 
lxb it is exactly what you predicted O'd on 9/10 :)
So if I BD on 8/9 and 9/9 I guess I am hoping there is still a chance for a BFP in a few weeks


----------



## lxb

wow.. you temp has been stable before O!

Yep~ your chances are good for BDing on 8th and 9th! Good luck!


----------



## FireBaby

They are stable but I'm not sure if that is partly due to using a glass thermometer vs a digital one.... (although last month was more choppy and I was using the glass then too) anyway I just ordered a new one so I'll be able to rule that out. 

I do feel like the TCM herbs and acupuncture for a month has made a difference...I feel more....consistent...if that makes sense...

I just looked at your chart - I haven't really looked at many charts - but its really interesting to be able to see the distinct phases between follicular and luteal....

I'm learning so much!!! :)


----------



## FireBaby

Your April chart where you got your BFP shows the perfect triphastic stage chart.


----------



## lxb

Yep~ :thumbup:

I am lucky enough to be able to temp at the same time everyday~ and it absolutely helps me knowing where my body is at in the cycle~


----------



## FireBaby

Do you set an alarm for temping or do you just temp when you wake up?

I've been doing the latter, because I noticed I'll wake up at 5.30am and go and pee but if I sleep in after that until 8.30 or 9.30 then the temps are higher overall so are probably not a true indication of a resting temp.


----------



## lxb

I set alarm because for bbt, you need to temp at the same time (preferably the moment you wake up). I temp everyday at ~6:15am (because that's early enough where I know I most probably would still be sleeping and I usually pee after i temp :haha:)


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hey fire baby,
Unintentionally, I am on almost the same schedule as you. We bd on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday in the morn. Got a pos OPK yesterday afternoon. Had fertile cm yesterday and lots more today but could not bd today - boo. Think O will probably be overnight tonight but will see what cm looks like in the morn tomorrow. 
Will be stalking to see if you get a bfp:flower:


----------



## FireBaby

Hi Gingersnaps! Fun! Will be cool to swap notes along the way :) 

And we are in the same situation of not BD on the actual day of O so hoping that the BD from the day when I got the +OPK will be enough. 

Actually if you are able to BD today then you are covering an extra base if your temps haven't risen yet.... what is your chart like?


----------



## Gingersnaps

FireBaby said:


> Hi Gingersnaps! Fun! Will be cool to swap notes along the way :)
> 
> And we are in the same situation of not BD on the actual day of O so hoping that the BD from the day when I got the +OPK will be enough.
> 
> Actually if you are able to BD today then you are covering an extra base if your temps haven't risen yet.... what is your chart like?

Hi,
I do not chart but track cm and use opks.:flower:
Has worked pretty well for me and I have a clockwork cycle, I get AF the day of the week after the day of the week I O'd. Stays the same weekday unless I travel or do something to alter it.
Anyway, I had been on bcp for over a month while was away and was not sure how it would be this time. But had a lot of Ewcm yesterday, woke up at around 4 am with pains in my left ovary area, still having on and off aches there. EWCM gone, now watery and creamy. Think did O. I do not always get O pains but think that was it or if not a cyst of some sort.
So think we have a good chance this month. Two days before O has the best odds, then the day before and then O day.


----------



## FireBaby

What is bcp?
I am going to start charting my CM too - I've kind of put it off for a while but I know I need to start doing that. Do you test for it at a specific time everyday?


----------



## lxb

bcp = birth control pill

i'm also not too sure about cm. I think I ended up checking throughout the day! :haha: and record what i think is the overall 'cm' for the day :shrug:


----------



## Gingersnaps

FireBaby said:


> What is bcp?
> I am going to start charting my CM too - I've kind of put it off for a while but I know I need to start doing that. Do you test for it at a specific time everyday?

BCP - birth control pills:flower: since I have endo, if we are away and will not be able to ttc, I go on the pill. 

I tend to check my cm in the morning, make sure it is before bding. If we bd I do not bother to check the rest of the day. But otherwise the time of day you check does not matter.
But I notice you feel wetter in general when have fert cm and it may show up in wet round patches on your undies. 

So as for tww symptom spotting:baby:

TMI yesterday I had three bm's, yes three:blush: I am normally a once a day girl but dr google says increased bm's around Ov are normal. Today I noticed it is softer than usual, not sure if that means anything. Also a wee bit of pain in my ovary area. Think just the corpus luteum making prog. Otherwise nothing new.
How about you?


----------



## FireBaby

Hi Gingersnaps!

So I'm so acutely aware of 'anything' that could be a sign of a BFP it's almost comical.

I have definitely noticed an increase in 'soft' BM esp in the morning. (TMI!) I'm also super gassy, I don't think that's normal for me - so I've been drinking Good Belly by the truckload. 

Also this morning after I temp'd - it was early (I've been naturally waking up at 5am and instead of waiting or going back to sleep to temp I just temp then, problem is sometimes I have trouble going back to sleep again after that) I started to pay attention to my ovary area and I kind of had the feeling I get right before AF is on its way, slightly upset stomach which went away right after I got up.

My bbs feel a bit swollen but not at all achey or sore. 

So actually I feel like I kind of have a 'lack' of symptoms.

On my cycles often I get super moody and weird when I am 10-11 days away from AF, to the point where DH noticed it and would ask me sometimes 'are you 10 days out?' but this cycle I feel really chill and calm which I am attributing to the TCM. I also tried taking my Chinese herbs right before bed last night instead of after lunch, the result of which was getting up a lot during the night to pee.

Do you estimate you are 2 or 3 days past O now?


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi, 
It is Sunday here, my last post was Saturday, so not quite one day past Ov yesterday if I O'd overnight, as I think. I do not temp.
Last night I had very bad pains in my lower, central abdomen. It reminded me of the pains I had when I have miscarried. I know it is way to early for that but wondered if my uterus was reacting in some way (with endo I have high NK cells). Dunno but I woke at 2 (partner was up) felt a bit like it was constipation, had a BM, pain got worse, stayed bad, managed to go a little bit again and after awhile the pain went away, this morning it feels tender but not painful. I have been on dr google, it may be gas pains, as I have been gassy as well. Not sure though. Unusual for me. I have celiac but my reactions to gluten are bloating but no pain, bowel changes - usually diarrhea and migraines. Was odd...
I notice breast pain only on contact. I normally get aches in my tww and some tenderness, so it is normal for me. Not sure if it is earlier this time tho...hmmm
It is morning for me so will see what the day brings. Hopefully no more of whatever it was :nope:
I love symptom spotting :flower:

I wonder if your moodiness, is at your peak of hormone production? I saw a chart once, if a non preg cycle, the peak of progesterone is about seven days past O. What is your LP like?
I want to try TCM, my partner has done for years. I am thinking that and acupuncture may lower my NK cells.


----------



## FireBaby

Sorry to hear you had a rough night. I hope you have a better day. Unless of course its a sign that will lead to a BFP :) I'm just glad you are too early in your cycle for it to be a m/c. 

Last night I woke up and I thought it was 6am and time for me to temp so I temp'd but then I realized it was only 3am! So I woke up again at 6.30 and temp'd then but it was .4 degrees F higher than at 3am. I was reading about temperatures and apparently according to circadian rhythms our temperature is the lowest at 2-3am. An interesting fact I thought!

I don't think the acupuncturist I am seeing is the most attentive dr. but below her abrasive Chinese personality she's somehow really intuitive about women - basically her whole business is based on fertility - she's the go to Acupuncturist here if you want to conceive. Which is good but also I find her manner to be rather abrupt as if she's told the same thing to 100 other people and it's getting boring for her or something by the time my turn comes around. I use to see a different acupuncturist and he was super attentive and amazing but he's more focused on everything - ie. I'd even go to him sometimes and say I'm feeling 'uninspired' and he'd do acupuncture points to 'free up creativity' etc. I think he'd be a good doctor to go to during pregnancy, whereas this woman is more about getting the job done - she has a more practical no nonsense approach to conception. I definitely recommend if you have the opportunity to try TCM.

That makes total sense that the peak of the hormone production corresponds with moodiness. I'm going to search for charts that show that. 

I read some of the posts about eating pineapple and implantation! And while I'm not convinced its not just an old wives tale I decided to buy some at the store last night :)

Sending you vibes and baby dust for a BFP end of the month :)


----------



## Gingersnaps

Yesterday, lots of crampiness on and off and no BM. :wacko:
Morning here do not feel cramps but still no BM.
This is an odd start to the tww for me, so will see:flower:
I am sure I will be on the look out for any pos signs today!
People like to say you cannot tell anything till implantation, but the fertilized egg sends out signals and your body knows.

I think the part of the pineapple you want is the middle or core. The substance I think is called Bromelain(?). That is what is supposed to aid in implantation. 

What do you take regularly?

:dust:


----------



## FireBaby

I take a prenatal - its one you take 3 times a day - sometimes I don't take all 3 - I just kind of see how I feel and how my body is reacting. But generally I take it once a day.
Also everyday I always take:
- tsp fermented cod liver oil and a vitamin D3 chewable 2000IU.
- TCM herbs once a day (usually after lunch or dinner) as prescribed by the acupuncturist these are dried herbs that come in little packages (lots of them) that you add to hot water.
- magnesium 500mg at night to help relax/sleep.

And I drink a glass of warm water with lemon every morning when I get up.

That's pretty much my protocol.

I'm thinking of adding in Baby Aspirin and maybe trying mucinex next month if I need to.

I'm 6DPO today - but haven't noticed any implantation bleeding. Just a few minor tweaks - that couldn't really be called cramps and boobs are definitely bigger today. But nothing more than what I get on a usual month. Except maybe even a lack of the usual PMS type symptoms.


----------



## lxb

oo.. what brand of prenatal are you taking? I'm taking New Chapter, which also needs me to take it 3 times a day~ I just take it whenever I eat~ :thumbup:

it's not always that you'll get ib. your temp is looking good~


----------



## FireBaby

I'm taking Thorne Research. I was taking New Chapter but it gave me a stomach ache I think I am sensitive to the yeast that food based vitamins are cultured in. I really wanted to take Food based vitamins - (I tried them all garden of live/ NC / Megafoods) the one that I get the least irritation from is Megafoods Wholefoods - in fact I sometimes still take the single B vitamin from this brand. They are even more 'hardcore' in terms of being completely food derived whereas New Chapter and GoL are just cultivated (if that makes sense)
When I realized I wasn't having a great reaction to the food based I did my research on 'non-food based' /synthetic and I found that Thorne seemed to be the most able to be assimilated by the body. In theory I really like the idea of food based but it just doesn't seem to be good for me...


----------



## FireBaby

lxb what day are you planning on testing? I just saw you are on 8DPO :) Are you going to test before AF is due or after if she doesn't arrive? 
I'm thinking I might wait until after, that would be the sensible thing to do, but then again I feeling impatient!!
Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## lxb

:haha: i wish I was 8dpo~~ I'm on cd8... still ways to go until O~! :dohh:

I'm pretty good at not testing until af's due date~ Since I temp... if my temp is still up on af's due date.. then I will test~~ :thumbup:


----------



## FireBaby

Ooops sorry lxb I read your chart wrong. Lucky I'm not a doctor!!! 
Well you are coming up to O soon :) Yippeeeee
What day do you usually start using OPK, if you use an OPK?


----------



## lxb

:haha: no problem~

~11 'til O day! It's suggested that I start opk on cd10 but I started today!! :rofl: just wanted to poas already! (even though I know it will for sure be a negative since af JUST left!)

how are you feeling? any symptoms?


----------



## FireBaby

Do you usually get more than one day of +ve on the OPK? 
Last month was the first time I used it and I got one day of +ve morning and night and that was it...I didn't bother using it after my temps rose...although it could be interesting....although I get kind of hung up on not drinking too much water and holding my pee :)
No symptoms except sore boobs which are normal for me around this time. Although now I think about it I could probably go for a nap right now!


----------



## lxb

I usually just stop testing once I got a +opk and wait for my temp to rise~

sometimes the surge can happened in a small window and definitely depend on when you test too. I usually test once in the morning ~10am-noon. A few times I had a feeling I'm Oing but still getting negative. Decided to test in the evening time and got a +!

sore boobs are good.. means good/strong O! Man.. I can always use a nap! :haha:


----------



## Gingersnaps

morning from Moscow

fire and lxb~ in my research on opks, I found you should take twice a day, early afternoon and then in the eve. LH peaks early morning and if you take two early you may miss it. If you get two days of pos opks it can be because you caught the surge on the way up and down. This cycle I got my pos Wednesday afternoon.

fire- ah you are an expert on food based vits:flower: I first heard about them on another ttc site, they were recommended by someone. I thought it would be especially good for me as I have celiac. She had mentioned Rainbow light so I found them at whole foods. Once I also bought New Chapter off of Amazon. I liked them but taking three a day was hard because I had to space out also with my B complex, Vit D and thyroid med. So I take the one a day fromRainbow light. Would you recommend another Vit for me to try or to stick with RL?

Well this morning I finally had a BM:wacko: nothing else new to report, twinges here and there , a bit achy on my right lower abd.


----------



## lxb

ginger - yay for bm! :haha: twinges are good sign too~ I was a bit put off by taking the vitamin 3 times a day too! But I eat 3 meals a day... so it helps me there. But I kept forgetting to take them whenever I go on vacation and my meals weren't consistent~

fire - temp still looking good today~ :thumbup:

yeah, i also read that it's best to do opk twice a day. i usually do it once between 10am-noon and if i feel like I'm Oing but still getting negative opk, i would test it once more in the evening time (between 6pm-8pm)~


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - I think sometimes skipping the vitamins here and there is okay - I mean they have these 'standard' recommendations but we aren't 'standard' people right?! So I feel it's best to go by what your body is telling you.

I have been taking a teaspoon of fermented Cod liver oil in the mornings (the kind they recommend on the Westin Price website) but I was noticing I felt very slightly nauseous afterwards. And then I got this crack on the side of my mouth - I can't describe it any other way - the side of my mouth kind of split. So I thought maybe I was deficient in vitamins - so I started taking the vitamins more regularly and the Cod Liver Oil - 2 tsp. After 2 days the split felt like it was getting worse so I did my google research and apparently it is something called Angular Cheilitis and one of the reasons for getting it is TOO MUCH Vitamin A from Cod Liver Oil! Basically vitamin poisoning or vitamintosis. 

So I lay of the Cod Liver Oil for one day and it went away. I guess this highlights for me the need to be super careful with vitamin A because it can cause birth defects etc. and taking too much is actually pretty easy. So maybe the amount I was getting with the prenatals in addition to the fermented CL oil was too much. I also think that the fermented CL oil is probably stronger and more easily assimilated than normal run of the mill CLO.

Gingersnaps - I was going to suggest my recipe for a pretty much clockwork BM every morning. When I get up I have half a lemon squeezed in warm water. That's it!! 20-30 mins later - BM!! I didn't start doing it for that reason though - I started because the acupuncturist said I was 'acidic' and if you are acidic it can also mean your CM is acidic which is bad for sperm etc. And lemon juice apparently is really good for alkalinizing the system.

Also I think the RL prenatals are good. They were my next stop if the Thorne ones weren't good for me. I still may try them when they run or, or even before they run out. 

lxb - your August temps look really perfect - in fact I think if you took that chart to my acupuncturist she would say it was spot on. That's what I'm aiming for this month. I need a secondary goal besides the BFP!!!


----------



## lxb

thanks firebaby~~ I feel very lucky to be able temp at the same time everyday and my cycles seem to be consistent~ :thumbup: 

interesting fact about too much vitamin A. I guess I've had Angular Cheilitis too (but didn't know what it was before).

Canker sores are pretty common for me... and I suspect it's something acidic that I ate but couldn't quite figure out what exactly. Because I feel like I'm eating the same thing thing throughout the year... so maybe it's just some tissue issues :shrug:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - does waking up in the middle of the night have any effect on your temping? 
I often wake up at 3am to pee esp if I've had my TCM herbs late at night and then I go back to bed and wake up again at 6.30 to temp. I wonder if my temp is higher on the mornings after those nights....

Gingersnaps - are you TTC#1?


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi guys,

Fire- yep ttc number one but have been pregnant several times. 

I am not too bothered about the constipation as it did not last too long. It is not normal for me so am ticking it off as something different in the tww. Could just be I had a higher progesterone surge than usual. Nothing else really sticks out. On and off breast achiness but that is normal. Have been getting low back pain which bothers me a bit when sleeping, seems only to be on the left. But I sometimes get back pain from stress, not good I know but cannot be sure it is not that. 
I was Vit and min deficient for years from undiagnosed celiac. My family did not eat all too healthy and now I understand why I often had chapped lips and as you guys were saying cracks in the corners of the mouth. I read once that could be from B vit deficiencies.
Today I am going to make a healthy fruit salad. Plums are in season here so am going to chop some up with a small apple and a banana and add a bit of yogurt dressing. That will be breakfast :thumbup:right now am just having a cup of white tea.

Anyone else with pos signs to ponder on:flower:


----------



## lxb

fire - i think as long as you get 3 consistent hours of sleep, you should be ok. I find it sometimes when I toss and turn... my temp fluctuates a little, but the difference is still pretty minor that you can still see the pattern. Oo.. are you able to put your chart at your signature yet? I always needed to go back to page one to find the link~ :haha: temp still looks good! temp at a different time today?

ginger - oo.. fruit salad sounds goooooood!! reminded me that i need to drop by the grocery store today to get some fruits! tww is such a torture as I'm such an inpatient person~ And there's really not much we can do because it either is or isn't. no pos sign for me as i'm still waiting to O :haha:


----------



## FireBaby

Hi lxb - okay so I put the chart in the signature now :)

Gingersnaps - I had constipation too :( and I realized the cause - my prenatals :( I wonder how people cope with this while they are pregnant because you already get constipated.


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - your chart is looking good - looks like you are coming up to O time soon. yayy!


----------



## lxb

fireb - your temp is still looking good! :thumbup:

I just did opk today.. negative! I feel it's coming too~~~ any day now!! how are you feeling? any new symptoms?


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi guys,

Sorry I do not chart so cannot comment on those:flower:

fire- Yep, some people get constipated from iron in vits, but I take vits with iron all the time so do not think the constipation is related to that, in my case. How long have you been on the thorne?

Lxb- hope you get a pos soon, what day(s) do you normally O?

Well - still constipated - hard poops every other day (hehe this is like a conversation, I imagine people in nursing homes would have:blush:), been waking with a pain in my back, always on the left side. Feeling full after eating a little bit. Weird. I do not remember having this one before. But I eat less at meals and then am hungry shortly after. 

Beautiful Indian summer here. Loving it:thumbup: soaking up the last few rays of Vit D before the short days come.


----------



## lxb

ginger - I usually O around cd16-cd18? (so... 4/5 more days from today~ :thumbup:). forgot my opk this morning!! :wacko: guess I'll just do an evening pee! :haha:

would banana or prune help with constipation? hehehe.. it does seem like some discussion from the nursing homes~ :haha: hope all are good signs for you~ when are you planning to test?


----------



## FireBaby

hi guys

Ginger - I hear you on the constipation thing - not fun - all I can say is drink loads of water - and think about taking 500mg of magnesium citrate before you go to bed. If I do that I usually have a BM the next day. Although I have been known to up it to 1000mg to make sure, for me it's a balance.

I've been taking the Thorne Vitamins for about a month, but like I said not consistently I think on my chart I will start adding in the vitamins I take just so I can keep a record of that too. Last month I had crazy cramps starting from O right to AF and the whole time I thought they could be preggy signs but no, in retrospect I realize they were constipation signs :( I also seem to loose weight when I'm constipated, which ordinarily I'd be stoked about but I think it's because I don't get as hungry and I also must be slightly dehydrated. 

lxb your chart is looking consistent :) 

I'm on 11dpo today and I noticed a slight temp rise this morning, although I did temp a little later than usual 7am vs 6.30 am.

I don't have sore bbs anymore so I wonder if I had a progesterone surge and then it went away :( I kind of recognize this pattern before AF. But then again I've never had a BFP so I don't exactly know what I am looking out for and what symptoms will be different to a BFN month vs a BFP month.....


----------



## lxb

fireb - I got a bfp in April and the conclusion I draw to myself is that... I really can't tell~! preggo symptoms are far too similar to af symptoms. The only thing that I'm relying on is temp! :thumbup:


----------



## FireBaby

I know - I'm hoping my temp goes triphastic and that today was the first day of that, but I'm thinking it could just be a temp rise before AF as triphastic charts usually start on 7-10dpo - with 9dpo being the average 11dpo seems a bit late....


----------



## tag74

FireBaby said:


> hi guys
> 
> Ginger - I hear you on the constipation thing - not fun - all I can say is drink loads of water - and think about taking 500mg of magnesium citrate before you go to bed. If I do that I usually have a BM the next day. Although I have been known to up it to 1000mg to make sure, for me it's a balance.
> 
> I've been taking the Thorne Vitamins for about a month, but like I said not consistently I think on my chart I will start adding in the vitamins I take just so I can keep a record of that too. Last month I had crazy cramps starting from O right to AF and the whole time I thought they could be preggy signs but no, in retrospect I realize they were constipation signs :( I also seem to loose weight when I'm constipated, which ordinarily I'd be stoked about but I think it's because I don't get as hungry and I also must be slightly dehydrated.
> 
> lxb your chart is looking consistent :)
> 
> I'm on 11dpo today and I noticed a slight temp rise this morning, although I did temp a little later than usual 7am vs 6.30 am.
> 
> I don't have sore bbs anymore so I wonder if I had a progesterone surge and then it went away :( I kind of recognize this pattern before AF. But then again I've never had a BFP so I don't exactly know what I am looking out for and what symptoms will be different to a BFN month vs a BFP month.....

I just scoured the FF charts (as lxb knows :haha:) AND there were a lot of charts showing implantation dips at 11dpo and essentially getting BFPs 3-4 days later. FX that's the case for you. :hugs:


----------



## lxb

fireb - 6:30am versus 7:00am is not a big difference. There's a temp adjuster you can use... (link). Regardless... your temp is still higher than yesterday at 11dpo! How long is your lp again? From my previous charts/overlay... I've concluded that if my temp is up at 11dpo... then it's a great sign for me! hoping it's the same case for you! :happydance:

tag - :rofl: Here's another one for you to see! [link] my chart overlay for ~4 cycles (one of the lines is from my bfp cycle~ :thumbup:). I definitely had a nice little dip at 8dpo!


----------



## tag74

lxb said:


> fireb - 6:30am versus 7:00am is not a big difference. There's a temp adjuster you can use... (link). Regardless... your temp is still higher than yesterday at 11dpo! How long is your lp again? From my previous charts/overlay... I've concluded that if my temp is up at 11dpo... then it's a great sign for me! hoping it's the same case for you! :happydance:
> 
> tag - :rofl: Here's another one for you to see! [link] my chart overlay for ~4 cycles (one of the lines is from my bfp cycle~ :thumbup:). I definitely had a nice little dip at 8dpo!

Wow, you did! I'm very sorry for your loss. :nope: FX for you this month!


----------



## FireBaby

Thanks tag - I'm trying to hold off testing but I am definitely curious!

lxb - thanks for that link! My adjusted temp is 98.5 which is only a .2 rise so probably not much of an indicator (?) but a small rise is still a rise I guess...

Your overlay chart is really interesting - so on your BFP month you have a dip on 8dpo and then a sharp rise after that - so would you say that probably your chart went triphastic on 9dpo? on 11dpo you were definitely at a higher temp too :)


----------



## FireBaby

I just tested and got a BFN :(
AF is due Wednesday.
Boo :(
Planning for October now


----------



## lxb

Chart is still looking good! Still might be too early for that BFP to show~~


----------



## FireBaby

Hey lxb,

Thanks for your encouraging thoughts :)
Because I guess that's true it's not over until AF shows :)
However I've pretty much sure I'm headed for AF this month. 

I'd like to try to keep my temps up until the last point though - so high temps until Wednesday would be great for me - would show me that my cycle is becoming healthier.

I figured out my vomiting session was definitely food poisoning. DH ate the same thing that I did the next day from the fridge (old cheese) and projectile vomited in the middle of the night too. Yucko. I'm still feeling queasy from it two days later :(

How you feeling? Have you tried EPO before?


----------



## Gingersnaps

Fire - boo about the FP, that stinks. I would hang in till AF, I read that pregnancy success was highest with implantation 9 dpo, in one study. Too early and the blastocyst may not be developed enough and too late the endometrium may have begun breaking down. So it makes sense the average BFP is 13.5 dpo:flower:

I am having a very odd tww. Lots of stuff going on. Hoping I get lucky:flower:


----------



## lxb

fire - yuck @ food poisoning!! I see that your temp dropped today! grrr... on a brighter note, you have great lp~! :thumbup: think mine is usually ~12 days? how are you feeling today? No, i haven't tried epo but I've heard great things about it. I've tried grapefruit juice to help with cm :haha: And i guess it works fine~ hehe..

ginger - what makes your tww odd? weird symptoms? hehe... when are you planning to test?


----------



## FireBaby

Ginger - It sounds like you travel loads so I wonder if you are in an interesting place waiting out your TWW - when are you planning on testing? You must be getting close to testing time....

lxb - yes I went for a big dipper today. I'm about to go to acupuncture so I'll see what she thinks of the temp chart. I'm going to ask her about grapefruit juice and EPO although she doesn't seem to know that much about non-TCM remedies. How many days until you O? When you tried grapefruit juice what was your 'protocol'?


----------



## lxb

fire, you chart looks pretty good to me~! Great LP! It's crazy how you temp is so consistent preO!! I'm not sure if the extra 'wetness' i feel is from the grapefruit juice or not~ :haha: but the cycle I started grapefruit juice (started drinking a glass a day right after AF left up until O), I got my BFP! Coincident? But I think I do feel more 'wet' though.. :haha: :shy:


----------



## FireBaby

Right after my acu appointment I went and bought a grapefruit to juice :) and some EPO. I'm a little more nervous about taking the EPO. So I know that some people when they go on certain cholesterol medications are not allowed to eat grapefruits I wonder if that's because they have a blood thinning affect which might cause CM to loosen up too.

I mentioned to the acu that I wanted the herbs she gave me this month to help with CM so she said she'd include something in the mix of stuff this month, so we'll see - I was going to ask her about grapefruit and EPO but I totally forgot.


----------



## lxb

Yeah~ I've heard of that! People on cholesterol medication are not allowed to eat grapefruits. Are you taking cholesterol medication?

From google:
Substances found in grapefruit juice can prevent the body from breaking down certain types of statins in the liver, so they build up to high levels in the blood and can, in effect, cause an overdose.​


----------



## FireBaby

no no I'm not taking cholesterol medication :) my DH's stepfather is - that's how I heard about the no grapefruit thing, I was trying to give them breakfast one day and he declined my offer for half an organic ruby red grapefruit and I was baffled as to why anyone would say no!

Last night one of my fillings fell out. I guess its good to get all the dentist things out of the way before getting a BFP...


----------



## lxb

:haha: I personally don't like grapefruit. :shy: For the grapefruit juice, I had to chuck it down~ And I always shrivel after I drank it! :haha:

Oh yeah~ better get the dentist things out of the way! Next up shall be your bfp! :thumbup:


----------



## lxb

fireb - :hugs: i see af showed! how are you feeling? hopefully not too bad?

ginger - where are you girl?


----------



## FireBaby

hi lxb,

Yes AF arrived with a vengence - super heavy like I was a teenager :( hopefully she brought teenage fertility along with her for October.

How you feeling? Do you know if you O'd yet? Were you able to rally for some BD'ing despite having a cold? 

I'm counting down the days until I O again already... approx 10 days I hope...its gonna be gf juice, epo and chinese herbs for me this month...considering taking vitex because my cycle was 26 days vs 27 that it usually is so it might help extend out my cycle to 28 days...

What supplements are you taking this month?


----------



## lxb

Ekk for heavy af! October is a great month for BFP! :thumbup:

I'm feeling anxious waiting for O! I thought I would O yesterday and expected temp to rise this morning but it seems the same~ So perhaps I'll O today? :shrug: i really hope that start of the flu is not causing any delay. But yeah~ manage to BD last night~ :shy: 

Feel some minor tingling cramp here and there.. but have been feeling that for days now~ :dohh:

how long is your usual AF? ~10 days will be here before you know it!

the only supplement i'm taking is the prenatal vitamin~ I have a few bnb budies who have great results from chinese herbs :thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies. Was skimming different threads and I have to say I have learned so much from this one (from grapefruit juice to whole food prenatals). Sorry to jump in, but if you don't mind me asking, what herbs does your acupuncturist have you take? (I'll be 37 next month and am trying to make sure all bases are covered.)


----------



## FireBaby

Hi xoxoAngel! Welcome!
So I am drinking the herbs prescribed by my acupuncturist right this moment as I type! I just took them out to read on the packages to see if anything looked familiar. But they all have Chinese names like there is one called: Fu Chao Zi Qiao (!) There are 15 tiny packets of 'herbal tea' each one different and you mix these all together in hot water and drink them. The acupuncturist designs the prescription based on your symptoms and exactly where you are in your cycle. Eg. I have a prescription for 3 days that is specific to AF. Then there are some new packets that are for before Ov then I'll see her again after Ov and she'll give me some 'implantation' packets.
So unfortunately I can't give you specifics about the herbals that she prescribed. But in terms of affecting my cycle it has been really positive. I'm hoping it ends up in a BFP in Oct...that's what I aiming for!!!!!
The acu recommended taking a prenatal and said vitex and EPO 'wouldn't hurt' but that the herbs she has me on are pretty strong and she believes they are the things that make all the difference. 
In terms of the actual acu treatment, I think its the herbs that make the difference and cause the changes but the treatment with the needles is kind of just a 'bonus' like it might open up some energy channels that get stuff flowing but the herbs make the real changes happen.
I started doing Acu after I read that book the three month fertility plan that goes into all the different ways they use TCM and acu to help with conception.
How long have you been ttc? Is this your #1?


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - fingers crossed for your Ov and a good rise in temps for you!! Yippeeee!

AF usually lasts 5 days for me, although its been a little lighter the last few months so probably will be done in 4 days I can already feel it slowing down a little. 

The acu said that spotting before AF in a BFN month is not a good thing, in a normal month AF should flow out immediately and it should all clear out not leaving anything 'stuck' , not exactly sure what 'stuck' meant blood(?) energy(?) anyway flow out and go away I guess. So I'm hoping I'm having a non 'stuck' month! 

Have you tried mucinex? I'm thinking of trying it too along with the EPO and grapefruit juice....


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you for sharing about what your acupuncturist mixes up for you. I too go to an acupuncturist weekly. I started going after my first mc in April...she wanted to put me on an herbal regiment. I declined the herbs because my RE wanted to do blood work and I didn't want the herbal treatment to skew my "true" results (hope that makes sense). Since going to the acupuncturist my cycles have been like clockwork! I was unlucky a second time in August and had another mc (chromosomal), so now I'm thinking of trying the herbs!  We are trying for our #1...we started trying in March. I can attest to the SMEP (with use of OPKs)! Wish I could do bbt, but I have a hard time committing. What part of your cycle do you start it on?


----------



## FireBaby

Hi xoxo that's so interesting that you got results from the acu without the herbs. Super cool! I am definitely going to follow the SMEP this month. I started bbt in the middle of my cycle in August I haven't been doing it for very long. I like it though because it seems like it reveals things about the body that are not really obvious eg. Exact day of Ov. I'm going to try and track CM this month too :)


----------



## lxb

:wave: xoxo4angel~~ 

fireb - spotting before AF is not good?? how about spotting afterward? should it just stop completely? Yes, i've tried mucinex (Guaifenesin is the main ingredient and should be the ONLY active ingredient) once cycle. I'm not sure if helps me with ewcm but I don't feel too good about taking medication. that's why I went with grapefruit juice as it's more 'natural' I supposed.

xoxo - I'm all for SMEP as I got my bfp back in april of this year following smep~ I think the logic behind it is to make sure all your basis are covered :thumbup: as for bbt, for me, i just do it every single day (well.. sometimes i skipped the weekend if i was on my period because I temp at 6:30am everyday! and i need my uninterrupted sleep on weekend :shy:) and I'm all for bbt too as it confirmed my O and if my temp is still up when AF is expected.. that means I would test else i dont even bother testing~~


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm amazed by acu. It's has been around before modern medicine, there has to be some truth to it! DH says its mind over matter, I say it makes me less whiny and relaxed! I pulled a tendon in my wrist and honest after 1 treatment it was so much better! I'm a believer! 

I tried Guaifenesin too...can't say I noticed a difference. I might give it a go this round, but I'm with Lxb on taking medication. 

Lxb. If my DH wakes before me and I'm in and out of being asleep while he gets ready, then charting bbt would be pointless, right? Can I start on CD10 and see results?


----------



## lxb

xoxo - would you stay in bed while he gets ready? i think the important thing is to stay at rest. i think some sites said minimize talking too? perhaps you can take it the moment you take up (try to make it at around the same time as possible) every once in a while if you wake up earlier, you can always use the temp adjuster to adjust your bbt. how long is your usual cycle? when do you usually O?


----------



## xoxo4angel

I do stay in bed, but he isn't exactly quiet, so I guess I could just go ahead and take it then. His schedule is much more regular than mine is. My cycles used to be (and I'm hoping still are) 27 days...with +ve OPK showing on CD13.


----------



## lxb

then i would take temp base on his schedule then since it's more regular~ starting on cd10 should be fine then. my temp tends to dip right before O, so i think that should be okay~ :thumbup:


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo I have the same thing DH gets out of bed noisily much earlier than I do - I also sometimes wake up earlier to pee - but I make sure to take my temps before I get up. I experimented a little over a few days to see what happened if I took temps at 5,6,7 and 8am for many of the days for me I found there was no difference, for some of the days it was about .2 higher at 8am compared to 5am. 

lxb - yeah I didn't think about mucinex being a medication - I guess it is - so I'll assess if I really want to take it this month :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you! I'm motivated now! Dusted off thermometer and reset my FF app! 

Lxb. Thought I saw your O is coming up...fx for you! 

:dust:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Sorry, for being AWOL. I have been nervous and afraid of jinxing myself. Got a BFP. Yep. But have been spotting pink for days and now brown. I am hoping it is from a yeast infection I got in my TWW. I only ever had one once before when preg so knew something was up. Do not remember getting brown spotting before though. I have been browsing the early preg signs posts and first tri but have not posted anything yet. I have my fingers and toes crossed. Today is the day AF was due so am a bit worried but my 'signs' are still strong, crazy sense of smell, slight nausea. The other pains, sore feeling tummy and breast aches etc can go either way I suppose. 
The brown spotting worries me though have been googling it and it seems normal for a yeast infection. 
Fire - sorry the witch came for you:growlmad: 
Lxb - baby dust
Ok am going back to being a lurker.:flower:


----------



## FireBaby

Gingersnaps - that's GREAT news!!! Yaaaay!!!! I have my fingers and toes and everything crossed for you. Sending you loads and loads of sticky sticky energy!


----------



## lxb

Yay ginger!! Fx for extra sticky dust! And brown spotting is definitely normal. A bnb buddy had that before during the first few weeks of her first tri! Wish you happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fx Gingersnaps! :dust:


----------



## lxb

firebaby - time to get back in BD!! & time for BFP! :dance:


----------



## FireBaby

Hehehe thanks lxb! I just took some mucinex - gonna see how that works this month and pressed and EPO and acupuncture :) oh and hopefully loads of effective BD actually just one effective BD would be fine!

How many dpo are you now?


----------



## lxb

firebaby - i'm 8dpo today~~ so hopefully temp will be going up from now on~ :bodyb: how is it going with you?

gingersnap - any updates?? :dust: :dust:

xoxo - how about you missy~~~ where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! Hope you all are well!

Fx for your BFP Lxb!

AFM:
I'm 4dpo. The RE saw my follies last Friday, so we pinpointed O date to 30 Sept (I admire technology). Next Wed (10dpo on 10/10 just noticed the coincidence!) the RE is going to test for Betas. Only testing early b/c DH leaves that Friday...we'll see though.

When will you test or will you wait?

:dust: for all!


----------



## lxb

Oo.. I like 10/10 is 10dpo! :thumbup:

I was going to buy some hpts on my way home today (I have non at home), but I had dinners with the girls tonight. We chatted til ~10pm? Too tired to go to any store afterward, have to get up early for work tomorrow. So probably will go get some tomorrow? If not will probably wait til Monday to get some test and test on Tuesday (af due date). But will only test if my temp is still up and hasn't drop though~


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - 10/10 yay!!!

lxb - excited for you to test - your temps are looking good :)

So a couple of things happened yesterday...

I tried using softcups after BD....

but I didn't really want to sleep with them in and so I took it out after about 2.5 hours, probably defeating the whole purpose and pulling out all the swimmers with it...

when I took out the softcup there was blood and chunky white stuff on it...so I concluded I might have just had ov bleeding and a yeast infection....

blah!

I don't think I've Ov'd this month yet, despite the bleeding - I think that generally happens before Ov and my temps haven't risen yet and the OPK hasn't gotten positive (although I am anticipating getting a smiley today or tomorrow)

I'm worried that I have a yeast infection so I'm going to get some femdopilhous or equivalent for it. 

Do you guys know if there is a way to check if you have a YI without going to the OBYN? I called today and they are booked for weeks :(

I'm worried because it creates an acidic environment it will kill the sperm :(


----------



## FireBaby

So quick update - I just did the digital OPK and got a smiley!


----------



## lxb

Hmm~ not sure about checking for YI without going to doc. sorry. i'm not much of a help there. does it hurt? does it bother you? yay for +OPK!! hopefully you'll start getting some watery/ewcm~~


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay for that positive OPK Firebaby! My sister is a labor & delivery nurse...she said as for YI she doesn't know of a way you can check. She said as a preventative and cure you should EAT Dannon's plain yogurt (make sure has the live/active cultures)...she said you can also put some in the "area" if you catch my drift.

Lxb...fx those temps do as they should! :dust: What will power you have to not poas! 

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## FireBaby

Okay so I went to the pharmacy and got the PH testing kit - and my PH level is fine - so I guess I was just being paranoid when I thought I had a YI - I don't have any pain or itching or anything it was just that white discharge - which seems to have gone now that made me nervous. PHEW!:blush:

I went to the community acupuncture place this afternoon and had a session to 'enhance' ovulation, and then called my other acupuncturist (the expensive one) and asked her when I should BD and she said tonight and tomorrow morning.

So I got an extra tube of preseed for my BD night and (hopefully) morning!!

lxb and xoxox sending you :bfp:vibes 

lxb you do have such willpower not to :test: yet!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Firebaby, hoping you had a lovely acu session! 

Lxb, how are thing going for you? 

Ginger ??

:dust:


----------



## lxb

firebaby - great to hear it's not YI! and hope your session does enhance your O! Super O!! :wohoo: look at that temp spike!!!! sending your positive BFP vibes too~!!

afm, finally gave in and bought some hpts! :haha: tested yesterday and this morning. both BFNs! :growlmad: hoping for two pretty pink lines tomorrow! :bodyb:

how are you xoxo?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb, fx tomorrow morning you get your BFP! Think pink!

I don't have any symptoms...I do however think I am experiencing light premenstral spotting, so my hopes are not too high! Is it Wednesday yet? Haha.


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - implantation bleeding? :baby:

lxb - fx for your BFP :)

Ginger - hope you are doing amazing with your sticky!!

my acu session was phenomenal - I love this community place so much, and I paid such close attention to my Ov time and I think that I know exactly what happens when I Ov the feelings I get emotionally and physically. 

But the big sucky crap disappointment is DH and I didn't get to BD during that whole time :( so I'm out this month... we BD the day before I got the +ve OPK but for a number of reasons we couldn't do it during Ov. 

So I'm unfortunately not headed for a BFP this month. November is going to have to be my goal!

I'm looking forward to the :witch: hurrying up and getting here so I can get onto the next Ov time :)

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## lxb

firebaby - which day did you bd?


----------



## FireBaby

Hey lxb - the day before I got the +ve OPK

I ovulated on day 12 and we bd on day 10 in the evening.


----------



## xoxo4angel

FireBaby said:


> Hey lxb - the day before I got the +ve OPK
> 
> I ovulated on day 12 and we bd on day 10 in the evening.

Still a chance...swimmers live 24-36 hours. I have a friend who thought she was safe b/c O wasn't due for a couple of days, she is expecting a baby girl any day now! Either way, glad you are quite in sync with your body! That will prove quite useful if needed in the future.

Can we have IB 8dpo? I've been cramping too though.


----------



## lxb

O yea~ u'r still in it girl~! I know two ladies here that BDed ONCE... 1 or 2 days before O day and got their BFP! That just goes to show only once is enough~~ :thumbup:

xoxo - where are you in your cycle?


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo 8dpo IS the exact time that IB occurs - I think 9DPO is the average with the average being 6-12dpo :)

Thanks for your encouraging words but I really think I'm out this month - DH is 42 - and although he hasn't had a SA done - so I don't know for sure - I can't imagine his swimmers lasting 48 hours for the eggy :haha:

But I'm happy my cycle is becoming less foreign to me. I have an O date predicted for Nov 2 :) so I'm putting that one out there so all the stars can align a lucky BD on that day or the day before on Nov 1st.

lxb FX for you - when are you going to test again?

Oh another question - I've noticed DH's BD pattern he doesn't seem to be able to do it 2 days in a row. He's so stressed with work and things and if I didn't push it he could probably go 2 weeks without even doing it....SO if I find myself around Ov day again with DH feeling tired stressed which day do you think has the best chance if I can only get him into bed *once* over the 3 fertile days? 

I am thinking for me it might be the day of the OPK and hope that his swimmers live until the next day. I'm worried that if I do the day after the OPK that I might miss the egg....any thoughts or feelings on this??


----------



## lxb

ooo~~ xoxo!! if you're indeed 8dpo... I smell a bfp!! :haha: I know a lot of people have temp dip on 8dpo!! :happydance:

planning to test with fmu tomorrow~ i'm nervous!!!

firebaby - hmm... perhaps bd ~1 day before O? that way, it will take some stress off on 'o' day~ I find myself always a little more nervous if i know i O that day!

usually, once you got a +opk, you'll ovulated within the next 24-36 hours? (supposedly.. but sometimes it could be ~48 hours?). So I think if you bd on the day you got a +opk, you got a pretty high chance for that bfp~~


----------



## FireBaby

xoxoxo if your temp dipped on 8DPO this is a great sign too :) 
what day would AF usually be due for you? When are you going to test? 

lxb tomorrow morning yipppeeee!!!!

I agree with you about the day of Ov stress I'm gonna aim for a day before Ov, so for me that is the day of the +ve OPK :)

I think acu two times before Ov really made a difference (in terms of my body functioning in the way it should) this month.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you ladies! I am 8dpo today, 9dpo tomorrow. The fertility specialist is checking my quant beta on 10dpo (Wed) b/c DH leaves on the 12th. AF is due on Sunday the 14th (I traditionally have a 27-28 day cycle). It'd be lovely to get a BFP, but I'm ok if I end up in my next ttc cycle.

Fire-I too am scared I missed eggy because FS said to BD day after +ve OPK. It's so contradictory, but I followed her orders and woke DH up at 6:30am on the off chance the eggy was en route! I'd BD day of +ve if I had my choice.

Lxb-FX!! Excited for you.


----------



## FireBaby

Xoxox I think your FS was right! The day after the +ve opk is perfect! Especially in the morning. My DH takes sleeping tablets so morning BD are pretty much out of the question so by the time I wait until that evening I've missed the egg. When I called my acu lady and asked her on the day of my +ve opk when we should BD she said that night and that morning. So if you did that morning I think you caught it! I have a good feeling about this month for you to get a BFP :)
Can you BD day of and day after? That's what I would do if DH could, which sadly I dont think he can :(

Lxb - did you test again? Exciting!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb...thinking of you!

Fire. When things are timed it throws seduction and romance out the window, so it can be challenging to get DH in the mood. I need the Dr to say BD day of +ve and day after +ve for him to engage that way. He follows her advice strictly during O time. Annoying really. I'll talk with her about it tomorrow. Thank you for your +ve thoughts. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## lxb

temp dropped BIG time this morning. I'm feeling gutted. :( and didn't even bother to test this morning. I just hope if AF is going to show.. please show already~! I have a camping trip this coming Friday-Sunday.. just hope it isn't too bad.

how are you ladies doing?

definitely agree. when things are timed.. it certainly feel like a duty!


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - so sorry about the temp drop :( but you are not out until AF shows!! So don't get too bummed out!!

So my new approach to trying to handle disappointments is this: try to treat every cycle as a learning experience to figure out something new for your body so when the BFP does come you'll have a whole lot more body awareness which will put you in good stead for being preggy, giving birth and just handling the ups and downs of life in general.

I dunno sounded good in my head.

But to be honest I'm also bummed because I know in my heart that I am out this month too so I just have to look hopefully towards next month and put all my energy into that.

I've been feeling super lethargic too. Not preggy lethargic more like bummed out lethargic!

xoxox you are lucky your DH follows your doctors orders :) 

Where are you today? When are you going to test? Please show a BFP!! I would love to read some great news :)

Speaking of...I hope Gingersnaps is going really well with her pregnancy :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb & Fire...more crummy news! No HCG in my labs today. RE said I'll likely get :witch: in a couple of days! 

I like your outlook Fire...what can I learn from this? Well, first thing I've learned is I think I should've BDed the day OF my +ve! Dadgum Dr and DH for listening to her! 

Hugs. On to November!


----------



## lxb

fire - loving your thoughts. yeah, i'm definitely learning something new about my body each cycle. and also learn that no two cycles are the same! agree that the most important thing is to learn to keep the positive attitude and move on with life. our lives are filled with little bumps here and there. As a fellow ttc buddy once said.. 'we all are failing our way to success". so our day will come. :hugs:

xoxo - :hugs: what makes you RE make that conclusion?


----------



## FireBaby

lxb and xoxo I'm intending (in a not heavy, light and tippy toe way) for November for BFP's then!!! :) 
:friends:
Altho it's not officially a no until flo shows.... :)

I've never had a BFP! So one day (hello November are you listening) I just wanna see those double red lines beaming out from that plastic stick. Hehehehe. And then I wanna go online and hear that you guys saw the same lines :) (in November or October too!!)
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## lxb

Sounds great to me~!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you ladies!

I like it Fire! Think pink for October and/or November! We'll quietly take those BFPs by storm! 

Lxb, by the RE's conclusion do you mean why did she say AF in a couple of days? If so, she not only drew for Betas, but estrogen and progesterone too. Guess they are at AF levels...I've only had one cycle since my mmc, so things are still trying to regulate. An early AF is a growing pain of a D&C I suppose. 

Meanwhile, I vow to be committed to temping come CD1! (I like how you just "know" based on bbt)

Fx and :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

:dust:

xoxo - yes start temping! Its strangely addictive - as in its the first thing I think of doing when I wake up in the morning :)

:dust:

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## lxb

xoxo - :hugs: Here's to November Cycle~ :drunk: haha... be warn though... like fire said, temping is addictive!! 

fire - temping is the first thing I do~! And then remembering to enter the data! :haha:

There will be days where you:
- happy because you temp is up
- sad because your temp drop
- CONFUSED! by your temp 
- temp several times! haha.. just want to make sure the reading is right!
- you just want to go sleep already just so you can see what the temp is like tmr
- stare at other people's charts to find similarity
- you'll find excuse as to why you temp was high or low

:haha: I think I pretty much sum up my craziness for temping for these few cycles! :shy:

afm, cd2 today. cramps are manageable. So hopefully it won't be too bad for camping trip this weekend (Fri-Sun, 5 hours drive each way).


----------



## FireBaby

Think pink Oct/Nov!! I love it! I'm gonna do a little pink visualization every now and then while I'm working on my computer :) 

Pink light filling up my womb, then the whole room, then flowing into my computer through the internet and flowing to you guys too :)

Yipppeeee for thinking pink!!

lxb hope you are done with the crampy part of AF. Cramps suck. 

xoxo - best AF comes and goes fast so you can get to Ov time again :)


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi guys,
Nice to see you all still chatting and thanks for thinking of me:flower:
I had a chemical pregnancy, so needed a break from TTC sites. 
Have just come back on now with thoughts for this cycle.
I have been on vitamin D pretty regularly for a few months now and hoping that does a miracle with my eggs:baby: I took it before but not regularly and only in the winter. 

FB - I think in your case bding the eve of a pos OPK would be good. Try to bd as much as possible leading up to your pos. It is hard as you guys were, saying not to make it a chore but from an old veteran here, I just make sure I initiate at various times of the month and do not even say when I am ovulating. Regular sex is best as you want fresh swimmers waiting for the egg and in the guys case you want him to have a fresh supply as well. That is a difficult situation with him being stressed and not wanting to too often. Do you track cm? It varies with people but I tend to get a bit stretchy mixed with creamy right before My pos OPK and the day of my pos I get really watery. I notice also my sense of smell increases around My pos. I think the spike in estrogen causes that. I am lucky my cycles are pretty regular and I can usually guess what days will be fertile in advance. My main problem is we both travel a lot.

Xo- good luck for November and a summer babe:flower:

LXB - I admire you ladies for temping:thumbup: my schedule is too wacky for temping, I am not too familiar with what things mean but hope the temp drop is temporary and it goes back up:hugs: 
Camping sounds fun, where are you guys going?


----------



## FireBaby

Gingersnaps - I'm so sorry. I'm sure you've been feeling super sad and bummed out. 
Good that you took a breather. I hope you feeling okay :( or as okay as you can be :(

I have read good things about vitamin D also - I have been taking a chocolate chewable vitamin D3 2000IU for a couple of months. 

I was also reading about D-Chiro-Inositol on a few different msg boards and how it has helped loads of people get preggy. One way they recommend eating it is baking muffins using farinetta flour which is apparently super high in D-Chiro Inositol...I ordered some of the flour today because I decided I'm already taking a lot of vitamins it would be good to get some of the nutrients through food instead of adding another pill to the list. I don't have PCOS (this is what they recommend farinetta flour for) I think that anything that helps to have a strong Ov has to be a good thing....I also heard good things about it when I was in Japan. If you are interested google D-Chiro Inositol and farinetta flour and a bunch of stuff will come up :)

Oh and also I ordered some Coq10 - I read so many good things about it - I couldn't resist....

I agree with you on having fresh swimmers I know they recommend doing every second day - but that doesn't really happen for me so I'm going for maybe every 3rd or 4th. And definitely not gonna tell DH anymore about when I'm Ov it puts WAY too much pressure on things.

So I'm revising Oct/Nov think pink to Oct/Nov think pink sticky!!! For all of us.

Ginger - so glad you are back but really bummed about the chemical :( but Think Pink Sticky!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: Ginger

Did I tell you guys that my DH is out of town? With my wacky AF's we are not sure if he'll be home this round. Luckily, with much coaxing, DH conceded and left a :spermy: deposit! While we prefer the natural method, we don't want to miss an opportunity. IF it looks like I'll O while he is away, I'll schedule an IUI. Fx that my "flow" holds off a few more days (still have brown spotting), so he'll be here. And a homecoming makes for a very nice excuse to BD often! 

I look forward to becoming a bbt junkie...it'll pair nicely with my poas addiction! :haha:

Do any of you use vitex? I've heard it can help with egg quality? I need to read up on it.

:dust: THINK PINK! I feel the pink pouring through the screen!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - I can relate!! Sometimes DH has trouble 'finishing' during BD :blush: plus he travels a lot too - so (tmi) I had the idea that maybe he could finish in a cup or something and then I could just use it to inseminate with a soft cup or something if it was around my Ov time.:haha: :baby::baby:But I was worried about the swimmers dying when they contacted air? :nope:Do you know anything about that?
Are you planning on going to the clinic or just doing a home method if your DH has to be out of town? 
I also don't want to miss an Ov time just because he's away or can't 'finish up' !!:blush:

Also I have used vitex - it lengthened my cycle to 28-29 days (from 26-27days) but I wasn't tracking Ov at the time so I don't know what it did to the two phases of the cycle. I have some Gaia herbs vitex in my pantry and I haven't used it again yet. But I decided if I take it again I want to take the capsules not the tincture - I think the alcohol in the tinctures makes my stomach weird. But I know that it can throw cycles out a bit so I'm kind of hesitant to start taking it again as it can take a month or so to normalize out and I just want to make sure Oct/Nov is the PINK STICKY month!!!!!

lxb, ginger and xoxo - I'm sending loads of pinky sticky vibes to you all.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire- DH left today for 2 weeks :( My RE knew he would be in and out this fall, so she gave us the cup in advance. Thursday morning he did what he had to and off I went! We were told to get the specimen to the clinic within 30 minutes...I felt like I was driving a getaway car! The best part is their office is only 10 minutes away, but I was driving like mad! :haha: We would like to conceive on our own, so IUI is backup. They used cryo technology for freezing his :spermy: One specimen made 3 vials for future use...we will start paying a storage fee monthly. 

To answer your question, you have 30 minutes from the time he finishes to the time you self-inseminate (the sooner the better). They actually have home insemination kits online, but a softcup would work too! The catch is you need a fresh sample, so you still run into the DH is traveling conflict. 

Vitex...I'm on the fence. I just want my cycle to straighten out and I'm sure the cure is time. Thank you for sharing your experience.

I too am in support of the pink sticky vibes! :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo LOL!! The getaway car driving the sperm to the clinic!!! That has to be a scene in a movie :) 

I just went through DH's and my travel schedules and compared to my Ov dates and I think I might be okay until the end of the year! Only day is Thanksgiving where we are going to be staying in a small cabin with his parents which is bumming me out a bit because I don't know how any BDing is ever gonna happen with them hanging around in the next room :(

I'm on the fence with Vitex too. I like the effects I just don't want to screw up my cycle even tho adding a couple of days in the longer run to it would probably put it into a healthier range...

Pink sticky vibes!!!

:kiss::dust:


----------



## lxb

ginger - :hugs: :hugs: how are you doing today? physically okay i hope?

xoxo - :haha: i can just picturing you driving/flying through the traffic and drop off the sample with plenty of spare time!

fire - ergh to staying in small cabin with his parents~ time for some sneaky :ninja: bd! :haha: 

Oo~ I can feel all the pink sticky vibe oozzing out my computer screen~~ :haha: :dance: I painted my nails PINK too! Think Pink! Here we come! :happydance:

how were your weekends? camping went well~ it was a ~5 hours drive each way~! good thing is that this campsite we went to had a fancy bathroom!! haha.. it's not one of those 'big hole' bathroom, it actually had porcelain toilet bowl with a flush! :haha: because of that, it makes AF not too bad for camping


----------



## lxb

Hello Pink~! :haha:


Spoiler


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - love love love the nails!!! 

Why is it whenever I'm NOT ovulating do we have great :sex: ? 

It's so hard not to tell DH when I am Ov but this month I am not going to say a word and see if I get a better result to the other months. That way I just have to control my own anxiety not DH's as well!!!

So I looked up my lunar fertility and surprise surprise the ONLY time it correlates closely to my actual Ov date is Thanksgiving!! The only time when I don't know how we are ever going to BD with the parents in the other room :cry:

I started taking B6 four days ago - not sure if it does anything but one thing this cycle -I am 9DPO and I have no PMS symptoms whatsoever. I think I had a fallback rise in my temp post ov. but usually when AF is due in a week I'll have some kind of PMS, usually starting from 10 days before AF is due. 

Now if this was a month where we'd BD'd on a fertile day I'd be all over it like it could be a BFP sign, but because we didn't :cry:, I am looking at this as a decrease in my PMS symptoms during a normal cycle, which I am happy about because I'm hoping that indicates that my hormones are normalizing. I feel like sore boobs and cramping on a normal cycle are not great...and could be bad for other conditions like hormone related breast cancer down the road...but of course breast feeding is also a really good prevention method too. Which I would love to do as well!!

Loads of pink sticky vibes going through the monitor to you all 

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:winkwink::winkwink::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - you done with AF now? Glad you weren't uncomfortable during the camping trip :)


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi guys,

Lxb~ I am ok now, it was painful at the time, kind of surprised me as it was pretty early. 
Where did you guys camp? Are you in the UK?
I love pink!

Xo~ that is cool you have a back up plan with your Re, I hate missing a month and it happens often due to travel. I realized the year after my lap wasn't really a year ttc, as we had missed the window so many times. Heh.
I have seen people have good and bad experiences with Vitex. It really depends on if you need it and what your issues are, if not compatable it can do more harm than good.

Fire~ good luck with the plan:thumbup: 
I take a Bcomplex along with my prenatal, well I take them both but at different times of the day, as there are some B vits in the prenatal as well. What brand are you using? I have never taken just B6 but heard it is good for MS as well if you get pregnant and it helps women with short LPS extend them. 
I think some breast soreness after O is normal for many people, as it can be from progesterone. I get more achy and sharp brief pains and not actually sore to the touch unless pregnant.
What is lunar fertility?

AFM~ have had a headache the past three days straight but seems gone now, yay:flower: not sure why, it was a low nagging headache but present constantly. I never remember that before but maybe my hormones were a bit wacky. Yesterday, it got worse and I was worried it would turn into a migraine as I had a small bout of nausea, I only had paracetamol, no migraine meds, took that and slept and it Lessened the headache, so do not think it was the beginning of a migraine. Feel better today. Am up early because I slept so much yesterday, had to cancel work as felt horrible and thought was heading into a migraine.:shrug:

I love this time of year and Halloween, trying to be outside as much as possible before the sidewalks are all snowy/icy and hard to walk on. :rain: Time for pumpkin soup - yumm!


----------



## FireBaby

Ginger - Sorry about the headache. That is so unpleasant. I've had migraines a couple of times in my life and I really didn't know what was going on. It was super unpleasant.

I definitely feel different this half of my cycle (much better) than before - so I am really wondering if it is the B6. Maybe I have been deficient the whole time :) 

Thinking Pink to everyone!!!


----------



## lxb

fire - yep~ AF is spotting now. Off to BD! :haha: I'm thinking if I should add some design to my nails right now~ hehe... maybe~ possibly~ will see how I feel tonight when I get home! Planning to either make sushi for dinner or bake pasta! Glad to hear you feel better after taking b6! Wondering if I should take it. The only thing I'm taking right now is prenatal vitamin. Maybe I'll just stick to that.

ginger - so sorry to hear about the headache. those damn hormones could be so wacky sometimes. hope you'll feel even better soon! :hugs: No, i'm not in the UK. I'm in US~ We drove ~5 hours to a place call Big Lake! It is filled with lots of pine trees and aspen trees! Those yellow leaves from the aspen trees are just piercing through those dark color pine trees~! simply gorgeous!


----------



## FireBaby

lxb yaaaay!!! AF is gone :)

Sending you loads of pink to be matchy matchy with your nails.

Lunar fertility is this kind of (maybe stupid) astrological thing where it calculates when you are most fertile based on the moon apparently if your actual Ov correlates with this time then it is the best month to try. So yeah Thanksgiving is the time for me. I'm super bummed to be having to hang with the in-laws. They are kind of awful people to be honest. Super judgemental and just cold and kind of uptight. blah!!!!!!!!!!!! Plus DH is kind of uncomfortable around them and I always feel I have to be on my "best behavior". Hehehehe


----------



## lxb

Hmm... Going to look up lunar fertility! Argh, sucks that you guys will be hanging out with the in laws at that time. Can you two sneak out somewhere? Haha... Be adventurous! :haha:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi guys,

LXB~ yes, the lake does sound gorgeous:flower:

Fire~ heh that is a bummer, the way we are tied to toxic people. People should make us feel good to be around them not bring us down but for family obligations, senses of loyalty we stay. 
I have a similar issue with my step mother. My mother died when I was an infant and my father remarried when I was two. She was always very impatient and in a bad mood with me because she did not like taking care of kids who weren't hers. My younger brothers and sister were raised so differently it was like another planet. Anyway, I still see her from time to time when I see them. Messes me up for days.

AFM ~ weird things going on. The headaches, which have since stopped. Breasts very achy on side, well one breast, near the armpit. Feels kind of like bruised or a pulled muscle. Sore when I move. My breasts do not get like this. I get sharp quick pains/ aches that come and go. So this is out of the ordinary. Woke up with it. Also a bit of slight nausea last night. 
Oh and I bd the day if my pos OPK again and the day before. Too early to test though.


----------



## lxb

fire - i looked up my lunar fertility chart.. a bit bummed that its prediction don't really match up with my O actual O date~ I looked up my previous cycles and some looks like it is +/- 3 days within the predicted range though. Back in Nov 2011, it matched it exactly but BFN. April cycle is -2 days, and I got BFP! Doesn't look like it's going to align for me until May 2013?? :cry: 

ginger - hmm... achy breast/armpit sounds promising. fx!


----------



## Gingersnaps

LXB~ well the soreness/bruised feeling is no longer there. Will see next week if it meant anything. I normally get pain like shooting pain or random aches in the middle area of my breasts during the tww. This lasted about half a day then stopped so :shrug:

About the moon, it think it does have some influence, I heard once that delivery rooms are busier during a full moon.


----------



## lxb

ginger - ahh... i'm feeling pretty discourage now. :( my lunar chart showed I'm fertile on Oct 7th! And I was ~12dpo? :dohh:


----------



## Gingersnaps

lxb said:



> ginger - ahh... i'm feeling pretty discourage now. :( my lunar chart showed I'm fertile on Oct 7th! And I was ~12dpo? :dohh:

Nah, don't worry about that. CM/BBT/ and OPKS rule:) I think the moon can have some influence on your cycle but if you are 12 dpo then the chart is not working in terms of your schedule. Maybe if it falls on your fertile time then u are super fertile:)
I live in a city of 11/12 million people and hardly ever see the moon, let alone the stars. I miss that. I like the night sky.
Speaking of night it is night here now and I am trying to stay awake a bit longer, yawn. Too early for me to go to bed, gotta stay up another hour at least.
Are you on mountain time? Just wondered as you mentioned Aspens, and I thought of the Rockies.


----------



## lxb

Which reminds me, the sky just filled with stars when we went camping. Not a single cloud! I just want to lay on the floor and look at them all night! (but it was too cold to do that~ :haha:)

Yep, I'm on mountain time. Currently waiting for lunch time~ :shy:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies!

Lxb, loving the nails. And your camping trip sounds amazing! 

Ginger, fx for you and a sticky BFP! PS I've decided to NOT take Vitex. Too many mixed reviews on it. Thank you for your advise.

Fire, Lunar Cycles? Oh boy, now I'm curious!

I went for a much needed quick visit to my sister's. While there I didn't get to temp. :dohh: I hope missing 2 days during AF doesn't cause too much of a glitch! In the meantime, AF is here in full force. I'm going next Monday for cycle monitoring (possibly CD11)...I just have NO IDEA what my true cycle day 1 is. The joys of TTC!


:dust:


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - I am with you on the vitex thing - everyday I see my bottle of vitex in the pantry when I got to take my other vits but somehow I don't want to take it.

I did a few odd things this week. 

1) I went to the local yuppie hippie spa and had a V-spa! Yes that's v for vag :blush: It is supposed to clear out your uterus before you get your period and make conception the next cycle better! Basically (tmi) you get undressed from the waist down and sit on this wood stool thing with the middle cut out and the spa therapist puts a thing of boiling water with herbs in it and you sit above it and steam everything. I felt a little kooky while I was doing it but actually it kind of relaxing and I think I had the best sleep I've had in weeks that night. I slept so soundly that the next morning I even forgot to temp when I woke up.

2) The other thing I did was order a pregnancy reading and 'speedy conception' spell from a psychic in the UK that one of my online buddies recommended. It takes a week for her to deliver by email so we'll see. I'm not the type to believe in psychics but I just felt it might be fun.

lxb and ginger - DH and I moved to a house which has a roof deck and from the roof you can see stars because it is away from the lights of the city. I love the stars!

Also I got my order of farinetta flour (the stuff that is supposed to be good for people with PCOS - I don't have PCOS but I researched the sugar level balancing effect that the flour has and I figured it is probably good for anyone) and I made muffins from it. They turned out quite well - I made them with a festive tone - pumpkin and apple sauce with nutmeg and cinnamon. 

Sending pink to all you ladies xxx

Also lxb I'd take that lunar fertility thing with a grain of salt - don't worry if it doesn't correlate - I think + or - 3 days is actually pretty accurate for something so wacky like that!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ Sounds like you are going ALL out!! V-Spa...I never knew such a thing was out there!! FX for you! 

Lxb & Ginger ~ Hope you ladies are well!!

I am a total star gazer!!! I love going to our cabin on the lake because you can see every star out there! 

Sending pink sticky :dust:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi all:flower:

fire~ wow never heard of that! I wonder if it was breathing in the steamed herbs that made you so relaxed? 
Your roof deck sounds awesome:thumbup:

XO~ that sounds cool to have a cabin on a lake. I sometimes visualize living in Minnesota or Wisconsin out in the woods:flower:

LXB~ mountain time always makes me think of the John Denver song, Rocky Mountain high. 
I was following the news of that poor girl in Colorado , who was abducted on her way to meet friends to walk to school. Jessica Ridgeway. Sad story.


----------



## lxb

Fire - woo~~, v-spa?!! Never heard of that either! Hehe glad to hear your Hoo ha is getting a nice treatment and is relaxed! Waiting to hear about your psychic reading! Mmm... Muffin sounds good. Think I going to bake some muffin/cupcake this weekend! Roof top deck sounds amazing! Just sound very calming!

Xoxo - Oo.. Cabin sounds good! I am picturing us have a little gathering.. Simply lay on some open field ... Staring at those pretty stars! :haha: while munching on some bake goods!

Ginger - yea, sad story. Growing up, I always thought everyone was normal! Sad to know there are actually people out there who are mentally ill. :dohh:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - relaxed Hoo haa made me laugh so loud. DH was in the other room and he yelled out 'what's so funny?' I was like nothing! Just a girl joke that you wouldn't get. 

xoxo - where you at in your cycle now?

Ginger - super sad story :( I could cry all day reading the news. 

I got the reading back from the psychic this morning - it was kind of fun to read - she has the worst spelling in the world 'phase' spelt 'faze' etc. but I guess being a psychic doesn't require that much schooling, maybe the less the better.

It was kind of interesting because even though I ordered the pregnancy reading she focused a lot on DH's career and finance stuff in the reading, which was exactly what I DIDN'T want to hear about because I want to be focusing on babies instead of what consumes me everyday all the time, but I guess the fact that she picked up on it was relevant, if not what I wanted it to be about. She did say she saw conception happening in Jan 2013 and a baby girl being born in 2013. So we'll see! Yaaay! :) And she did pick up on the name of my best friend and a couple of other things that were pretty accurate. Overall for the entertainment value I think it was worth the $30 or 19 pounds. And if any of it comes true I'll be super happy! lxb - I can pm it to you if you are interested (although it's not that interesting!) in retrospect I'd probably order the 10 pound cheaper reading and hopefully she'd skip all the stuff about DH's career. 

FF predicts that I will Ov the day after Halloween, so last night I told DH we are going to stay in and BD for Halloween. That BD will be how we celebrate Halloween. So funny to prebook him like that :) but I have to or there's a good chance he'll just go to sleep!!! Now I just have to hope I actually get a +ve OPK on 31st :)

Pink sticky to all of you xxx
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Psychics and Herbal Hoo Ha's...sounds like an up and coming "how to conceive" book! I like that she said a 2013 baby! So promising!! 

I think I'm between CD6-8. 

Happy Friday ladies! :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo LOL! That is TOO funny!
"Psychics and Herbal Hoo Ha's" ....release date 2013.

lxb and xoxo almost BD time!

Ginger - how's everything going?


----------



## lxb

looking forward to that release~~ :rofl: :rofl:

Stomach feel a little swollen and bloated! Perhaps it's my body gearing up for O? I was thinking... what if I O today?! (which is impossible because it's only cd10! ... I usually O between cd16-18!) And I usually start OPK on cd8 if not latest by cd10. And I just realize today is cd10 and I didn't bring any pee stick with me! :haha:

I'm a little confused by my cm. It's watery.. but not... feels thick. Not quiet creamy as it's transparent and felt 'wet'. I guess it's a cross between creamy & watery? :shrug: Ah.. let the confusion begin~~

Happy Pink Friday~! Sending pink sticky vibes~

xoxo - did you start temping yet?

fire - sending positive vibes that temp stays up~! :thumbup:

OT: Felt like my MIL-less ticket is stuck at 20 days! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## xoxo4angel

The joys of tracking fertility...we'll add a chapter about cm to the book! I'm liking the release date!

I forgot to say I DID start temping! The first morning was a hoot! I woke, startled myself, dropped the thermometer under the bed, had to get up and search for it only to get 98.something, then I missed a couple of days because of my visit to my sister's. Without DH here I'm not doing so well with the time. :coffee: I now have a daily alarm set for 7am, fx I get the swing of it! Didn't mean to ramble about my adventure in temping (another book chapter). I'm guessing it takes getting used to...


----------



## FireBaby

So did any of you guys see the movie version of What to Expect While Your Expecting? I tried to watch it on netflix and didn't make it all the way through because it was so cliched and boring. I mean there are SO many hilarious things that they could have done. There is SO much material!

All I can say if Psychics and Herbal Hoo Ha's gets made into a movie it is going to be so much better, funnier, insightful and more endearing than WTEWYE!!!

There definitely needs to be a chapter in PAHHH about CM and Temping. 

xoxo I am always struggling with my thermometer in the morning I have a digital non backlit one that doesn't have a noise so I either need to shine the iPad on it if its too dark or somehow try to read it in semi darkness, not always super easy and I'm sure I've mistaken 8s and 0s.

lxb - great that you are tracking your CM. I gave up on CM this month. But actually I know exactly what you mean about the creamy x watery CM - I thought I had a yeast infection but it turns out I think its normal or at least I went and looked at all those graphic images that people post of their cervix's and after that I concluded it was normal. Oh and I used one of those tests from the pharmacy to make sure I didn't have a YI. I think there is some book that goes into immaculate detail on the types of CM. I think it might be interesting to read that sometime...

I was playing with the idea of getting one of those fertility monitors but haven't quite decided if it's really worth the $200 and might wait until one comes up on Craiglist for $50 or something...although maybe it's a bit odd to use a 2nd hand one, I guess they say pee is sterile (!)

lxb your MIL tracker is hilarious!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Our book that turns into a movie is going to be a riot! I'm with you on the What to Expect movie...it felt like they went with a cheap Cliff Notes version. 

I use the CBFM and it's a hand me, hand me down! The instructions tell you how to clean it and it isn't like I'm handling the inside components. I went online and learned how to do a hard reset so it would delete my friends cycle memory. The test sticks are pricey, but last cycle it was spot on! 

Temping. Alarm went off at 7am and I forgot why I set it! Wasn't long and I remembered temping, but I dropped the thermometer again! Fire, I too have a thermometer that doesn't beep or have the backlight.

Lxb ~ I hope you were able to poas! My OPKs are showing a line, and my CBFM is at medium and I'm only CD8 (or CD9)...I usually don't O until CD13. :shrug: I need to learn more about CM :book: I've never checked mine!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo what brand thermometer are you using? Is it a digital or an old school glass thermometer? I'm looking for another digital one that doesn't beep because mine feels cheap and flimsy and the batteries can't be swapped out - I don't want to get bad readings which I read can happen when the batteries start to run out.

And yay for OPK faint line - you'll get your +ve in a couple of days!! 

I found someone selling a CBFM on Craigslist for $50 she's an hour away but I'm actually considering making the trek so I have it when AF gets here in 1-2 days :) I'm kind of wishing AF would hurry up so I can be on my next cycle!

Pink sticky vibes everyone!
:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ I'm using a CVS digital. I didn't think about battery-life. Do you know where to get a better one? I would use glass, but I'd go through them daily! I dropped it again this morning! 

Are you sure AF is coming? There is always the possibility as long as we think pink!


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi guys,
Just chillin. Do not want to post pos signs now but things are looking interesting. Am worried about jinxing tho:blush:

Good luck XO and LXB with this cycle:flower:


----------



## FireBaby

Hi Ginger! Sending you pink sticky vibes :dust:

xoxo - the thermometer I got is a bit flimsy - it was the only one I could find on Amazon that didn't make that annoying beeping sound - the brand is called Kaz. I might order another one just as back up.

My temps dipped significantly this morning. Hurry up AF! 

lxb - hope you are having a relaxing weekend :)


----------



## lxb

xoxo - i'm using a cvs digital thermometer too~! Been using it since Jan and it's still working good (*knock on wood*). I find the beeping sound helps me (it was annoying at first and seems SO much louder than it actually is because of the quiet surrounding). Now, I find the beeping sound woke me up to tell me it's done so I can put it away~ :haha: And I can always check the temp later, it store the last temp it took~

ginger - :dust: :dust: looking forward in hearing that nice update from you~~

fire - :growlmad: for temp dip~! I see that AF showed?! Okay, this shall be her last visit for the next 10+ months~! Sending pink sticky vibes through your screen~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (can you feel it? :shy:)

afm, been a nice weekend. dh & I replaced some of the shrubs in our yard. So that's quiet a workout. Met some friends for brunch (as one of them is moving to another state :cry:). Good people and good food. Sometimes it's just hard to find people in the same phase and you can connect with.

temp is still down. let's see when I'll O~ :thumbup:

how are you ladies' weekends?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ginger ~ FX 

Fire ~ :grr: Onward to November

Lxb ~ we must have the same thermometer. I heard it beep today...I must doze back off quickly. I am still getting used to it because I don't know in the mornings if I've properly turned it on. Sorry about your friends moving...good couple friends are hard to come by!

AFM...went to check out follies today and I am too early for O. It's good news though because if I O after Thursday DH will be home! Surely he'll have missed me so much he'll want to BD all weekend! Fx for that! 

:dust: And sticky pink!


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - thanks for the sticky pink vibes I felt them right through the screen!! 
Now I'm sending you some back :dust: :dust: 
:) Yaaay!!

Planting is exhausting! But so great when the plants take off. I've started to grow various things from seeds as well it's so amazing watching things sprout and grow into plants and trees. 

xoxo - love your sublime sunset lake pic! yay to Ov follies on the weekend :) :dust: :dust:

Ginger - pink sticky vibes!! :dust: :dust:

AFM - 
AF arrived yesterday :( but not unexpectedly, so I guess the +ve is I'm getting to know my cycle really well. Plus I've had virtually no period pain and no PMS which is a first for me. I'm hoping the acu and all the vitamins I've been taking are doing something. Or maybe it was the herbal hoo ha spa that did it!!!
Anyway on the brighter side I got my CBFM today :) xoxo I had to reset it - like you were saying to the factory setting but that was fine. She also gave me a bunch of tests but they have an expiration of 07/12 so I called the manufacturer and of course they said don't use them but my friend who works in a lab said that they will be fine, so I guess I'm going to try them and hope they are still good. I'll still be doing my temps and OPK's so I won't miss my Ov even if they don't work.


----------



## Zeri

Hi guys, 
Was reading this thread yesterday and I can relate! I'm 36- DH is 44. Currently ttc#2 but it's been difficult, mostly because of BD issues, I think. We don't BD a lot - DH has low testosterone I think, and isn't always up to BD, and my libido isn't the highest either. We're taking Maca right now to improve that side of things. Anyway, my plan now is to try to BD on the day of the positive opk as well. I got pregnant twice that way before (on Clomid), but my second pregnancy was a m/c. 

Just wanted to chime in. I mightn't be able to post frequently but I'm like to follow on with everyone here, if possible.


----------



## FireBaby

Hi Zeri, welcome!!

Congratulations and it's great to hear you got your pregnancy and BFP by BD on the day of the +ve OPK!

In my situation because we don't get to BD as much as I'd like if I have to choose one fertile day to BD I've decided it has to be the day of the +ve OPK - I've only tracked two of my cycles with temping but it seems like I definitely O within 12-24 hours after the +ve OPK hence my reasoning around this day....also want to be pretty close to the egg being there because I'm not sure how strong DH's swimmers are. Although I have also been giving him maca (I tried it myself but it gave me cramps) he also takes 1500mg of something called Tribulus which my acupuncturist recommended. He doesn't want to get a SA done so I'm kind of in the dark but he definitely has some libido issues.

Pink sticky dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## lxb

xoxo - yep~ same thermometer! there were times i jumped and realized i have a thermometer in my mouth, fixed it (because it was almost fallign off!) I find that now I just clenched at the thermometer with my mouth! :haha: how are you temp looking? getting the hang of it? Yay for BD all weekend~!!! :thumbup: 

fire - yeah~ I have a little herb garden (which are now dominated by all the basil! :haha:) but nothing like freshly picked herbs from the garden~! I heard cbfm could be frustrating for some people, hopefully it will contribute some positivities to your journey! C'mon Pink Sticky Vibes~!

Zeri - welcome~! we have a small group of very lovely ladies here~ where are you in your cycle? how long have you been ttc #2?

ginger - how is it going with you? waiting to hear updates~~

afm, got a +OPK this morning! (didn't test yesterday though) but had a pretty low temp this morning. So I'm thinking perhaps I'll O today or tomorrow? we shall see~! :)

** Sending Pink Sticky Vibes **

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb yay!!! It's BD time :) yipppppeeeeee! And as the name of this thread says:BD on day of your +ve OPK!!! Sending you :dust: :dust: for this month. I think this could be your lucky one :) 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi Zeri. :hugs: 

Fire. The picture is the view from our deck...it can be so lovely out there! It was hard for me to believe they drive on that lake in the winter! I was terrified the first time we drove on it! Instinct made me put my seatbelt on, but DH quickly explained why seatbelts are bad on the ice! Meanwhile, thank you for cheering on my follies! Glad you got the monitor. Mine caught my surge last month and I'm hoping it does this month as well. I just pee in a disposable Dixie Cup and put all of my sticks in at the same time! Good luck using it! Fx!

Lxb. I didn't get to temp today, I forgot to set the thermometer by the night stand and a half awake/half asleep Angel couldn't recall why I was up in the first place! :haha: I hope missing today doesn't throw things off...when does the dip or rise occur? Based on my OPKs (they are almost dark) I'm still a few days out from Oing. I'll try to add the link to my chart on my signature. And hurray for you Oing! It's gO time! :bunny:

:dust:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi guys,

LXB ~ a herb garden I am jealous! I would love one. I wanted to make a window one as we live in an apt but the heat is centrally controlled in winter and all my plants get dried up:growlmad: Loads of baby dust and happy bding!

Xo~ oh your deck - beautiful:flower: yay for O timing itself for when DH is home:thumbup:

Fire ~ sorry about the witch... I saw you posted that OH will not get a SA. I read you can get home ones from the pharmacy. Not sure how they compare to regular. i have seen women post they use kids chemistry sets. i think they show enough you can see if they are swimming normal and looked deformed or not. i think everyone has some bad ones, you just want to have a good number of good. 
I have some Macca as well but keep forgetting to use it before O but we are on lots of other vits.

Hiya Zeri:howdy:

AFM~ have not tested for two days. Got a neg the first time I tested two days ago. Still have a good feeling for this month. May test tomorrow or go in for a beta Friday/Sat.


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - love that view from your deck! Sublime :) I didn't know you aren't supposed to wear a seatbelt on the ice - why is that? 

lxb - BD time!!! Yaaaay!!!! 

Ginger FX FX and :dust: for testing in Pink Sticky Month. 

Oct/Nov = Pregtember

Hi Zeri!!

AFM: Warning TMI ........

I have a hemorrhoid :( Yes :( I think I might have got it from too much heat going up there during the V-spa :( Went to the acu yesterday and she said I have 'excess heat' which is a new one for me it's usually 'excess dampness'. 

She also said that that was the reason why AF only lasted 2 days and was super light because of 'excess heat'. She gave me cream for the 'rhoid (!!!!!) and has menthol in it and it burns!!! I just hope it goes away ASAP because I need to be ready to BD around Halloweeen!!! I've never had one of these before, its little but its YUCKY YUCKY :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yikes Fire! The V-Spa helped the hoo ha, but messed up the booty! Hope it's goes away quickly! I hear they can be quite uncomfy! (No seatbelts on the ice because if truck falls through you need to be able to jump out! Wasn't reassuring to hear that!)

Ginger...thinking pink for you! Fx!

Lxb :dust: 

Dr suspects I'll O on Saturday! My follie is 20mm and lining is 8.5! Timing is perfect because DH :plane: gets home tomorrow :bunny:


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - LOL: psychics, herbal hoohas and a burning booty: a journey in TTC.

Yay for your follies!!! And your DH's return!!! Super super cool!!! 8.5 is a good number for the lining? I don't know much about those tests but from what I've picked up on boards it sounds perfect :) Do they do an ultrasound to check the size of the follies?

YIKES for the no seatbelt thing!!!

Pink Sticky Vibes everyone :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:rofl: Too funny Fire! This book gets better and better! My RE calls it cycle monitoring and they use ultrasound to measure follies and lining. They also draw bloods to look at hormones (LH, progesterone and estrogen) For lining, they like to see an 8. As for the follies, I think between 20-22. My acupuncturist did a treatment on Tuesday to help with my lining...for the first time she had me on my tummy and the needles went in my lower back! VERY relaxing...and effective. My lining on Monday was a 4 and the follie was an 11...they've both nearly doubled! I <3 acu!


----------



## lxb

:rofl:

When I first read xoxo's post:
"Yikes Fire! The V-Spa helped the hoo ha, but messed up the booty! Hope it's goes away quickly! I hear they can be quite uncomfy! (No seatbelts on the ice because if truck falls through you need to be able to jump out! Wasn't reassuring to hear that!)"

I guess I was half-day-dreaming and half reading. I saw v-spa, hoo ha, ice. Thought xoxo ask fireb to put ice on hoo ha to help with excess heat~! Ahh.. the importance of reading everything thoroughly~ :haha:

fire - hope your hoo ha is ready for 'business' soon~!!! menthol + burn just not a good combo down there~~ 

xoxo - yay for O on saturday!! Saturday is cd18 for me (FF predict I O on CD18) so it's a great day~!! But I think I might O today or tomorrow? who knows~~ it's great to see you know exactly where you are with your lining and follie~~

eek! the no seat belt thing just sound scary just to be in the car driving on ice!!! 

Oo.. i LOVE the nice deck view you've got there xoxo! I could just sit there all day and all night~!

ginger - test tmr~!! I need to see some pee stick! :haha: FX!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb :rofl: Nearly choked on my water as I read your post! Ice down there...well, that would help with the heat and the booty! :haha:

Re: Driving on ice. I'm a beach girl and our water doesn't freeze, so the concept of driving on frozen water FREAKS me out! We normally only go to our cabin in the summer, I can't handle the extreme winters up there!

So Saturday is supposed to be your O day too? I'm just waiting on my OPK to go positive...hopefully the RE was right and I get the +ve tomorrow. The labs showed my LH was still what they consider negative, fx it doubles tonight!

Ginger ~ :dust: to you! 

and heaps of :dust: with pink vibes for all of us!


----------



## FireBaby

:rofl:
Ice!!! That was hilarious that you read it like that!

I'm glad something funny could come out of this 'roid - its SO not pleasant. I thought only preggy or overweight or super old people got 'roids!! Waaaa. I could totally justify it if I was preggy :( no more v-spas for me. Kind of serves me right I guess. Maybe I'll have to start walking around with ice in my panties :( my best friend did this for 3 weeks after she gave birth, maybe I could just practice doing this. If anyone asks I could just say 'practicing for afterbirth' or maybe research for a book....

I'm thinking about going and getting a HSG test done on Monday. Have any of you guys had this done? My ObGyn doesn't think it's that necessary at this point but said I can if I want peace of mind, plus I've been reading about how it clears out your tubes and makes conception easier for up to 3 months after getting the test done....

:dust:

xoxo and LXB Yay to BD weekend!!!!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ My RE wanted me to have the HSG done. I was looking forward to it, but they want to do it on specific days (between CD7-10) and I cannot pinpoint my true CD1. Maybe temping will help. I've heard conflicting stories on whether or not the procedure is painful, so be prepared. Either way, I'll do it of it increases my chances of becoming pg! Good luck and let me know how it goes! 

In the meantime...Don't freeze :cold: your Hoo ha! I think she has been through enough! Lol! 

Think Pink!


----------



## xoxo4angel

As predicted by the RE my poas OPKs are +ve! My question now is what should I expect my temps to do? Nothing drastic has happened with it...I half expected to wake up today and see a difference in my temp, but it was the same. In the words of C&C Music Factory, "things that make you go hmmm." <~~~Lame, I know. :haha:

Afterthought: I know OPKs predict O will occur within 24-36 hours, so is that when a difference in temp can be detected? Thanks ladies for your help with this!

<3 TGIF! <3 TGIF! <3


----------



## Zeri

Thanks for the welcome ladies! 

xoxo - as far as I know, nothing much will happen to your temp till after you O. You might see a lower temp just before you O and then a higher temp the day after, indicating that O has occurred. Hope you get some good BD in!

Firebaby - so are you definitely getting the HSG done? It might be good to have that peace of mind that everything is clear down there. I've heard conflicting stories too, about how much it hurts. The last account I heard said that it was kind of painful, but I think you can take pain relievers before to minimize the pain you might feel during the procedure. 

Best wishes to everyone O'ing soon! I don't think I'll O till next weekend. Today is CD5 for me.


----------



## lxb

xoxo - yeah, sat is supposedly O day~ I'm think I'm Oing today? as far as temp goes, once you've got your +opk, you should be Oing within the next 24-36 hours? If you O tomorrow, you temp is probably going to be low. Once you've Oed, your temp should rise for the following days (you need 3 consistently high temp in order for FF to think you've Oed and to give you a crosshair and coverline).

fire - how's ur hoo ha?? 

afm, a bit confuse as to which temp I should use today. DH woke me up this morning for a quickie! :shy: I temped afterward at 5:45 and it was 97.54 (I expected it to be higher because of BD? BUT, I was pretty much lying there the whole time half awake! :haha: Took my temp at my usual time (6:15) and it was 97.68. 0.15 degree difference... shouldn't make that much of a difference. I guess I'll wait to see tmr's temp to see if I O today or tmr?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Zeri. CD5...you're right around the corner from O time!

Lxb...no high temp after a quickie really had me laughing! Not quite :rofl: but a good chuckle! I guess I can relate because there are moments when I'm sure my temp doesn't alter after early morning BDing either! I think I'm jealous of your DH initiated quickie...

So if my OPKs are correct, I should see a temp drop within 24-36 hours and then it will start to go up...and keep going up for a BFP?? Ok, wishful thinking, but a girl can THINK PINK!

:dust:


----------



## lxb

zeri - is af gone? Almost time for O~~

xoxo - :haha: DH is more of a morning person than a night person :shrug: Yep~ your temp should be up (above the coverline) for the next monthsssssssssssss~ THINK PINK indeed! :happydance:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - morning BD is awesome!!! Love a morning quickie!!! My acupuncturist would approve - she says mornings are the best time to conceive. For me unfortunately unless we are on vacation with very little/no cell reception there is no chance of that happening!! 

I have a feeling this is your lucky month :) your charts look great!
That is so funny that your temps didn't rise after BD. 

For me if I had a morning BD they definitely would have to rise because I'd be the one doing all the work. If only my DH was a morning quickie guy...ah to dream....:rofl:

xoxo - yaaaaay for +ve OPK!!! Yes temps will rise after O. And stay up for your BFP!!! Yippeeeee!!!

Zeri I'm on CD6 so our CD are close! I usually have early Ov so I am expecting a +ve OPK on 31st and O to happen on Nov 1st.

I'll talk to my doctor today and figure out if I am going to go in on Monday for the HSG which will be my CD9...I wish I could have it done a bit earlier eg. CD 7 or something because if its CD9 then I will probably get a +ve OPK on CD11 and will need to BD on that day but not sure if my hooha will be up to it only 2 days after the HSG....but I'm travelling for the rest of my cycles this year so this is really my only opportunity for 2012 to get it done....

Watch your monitors ladies coz there's sticky pink baby dust flying at cha!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zeri

lol:haha: at hoo ha...

and temps not altering after BD....lol. Not sure if FF would agree with putting in after-BD temps..lol. Shouldn't the uhmm...heat and friction of BD...:blush: make the temps artificially higher? 

Jealous of the morning BD, though! Yup, they say that's a good time to BD because the testosterone is highest in the morning, and I guess that means the sperm are more energetic too..? lol. 

Yes, AF is gone for me. It only lasted 2 days! I notice it's been getting shorter these last couple months. Don't know why, though. Doc said my lining is fine. 
Firebaby, I think you mentioned you had the same issue - was yours always like that? Hope you get to have a good chat with your doc about the possibilities of doing the HSG this cycle. Let us know!


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri - yeah I've been noticing my AF has been getting shorter too and it wasn't always like that. 

It has been like that for the last year or so but then even more so the last 3 cycles I thought it might have been due to the chinese herbs I was taking, that perhaps they interrupted my hormones or something at least for the last 3 months. :(

My doc hasn't called me back I called and they said he was in surgery so I'm guessing there won't be a call back today :( which is okay because now I think about it I'm not really up for going and getting the HSG test on Monday. I don't really feel like being prodded and poked....


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ Isn't it funny how the DHs have a "time" of day that is better for them? Mine is all about a nooner! 

Zeri ~ I'm liking the higher testosterone in the morning theory and Fire's acu to support it...I need to chat with my DH! 

Fire ~ My RE told me it would be ok to BD 48 hours AFTER the HSG (she doesn't want us skipping a cycle). So if you decide to have it on CD9, you'll be in the clear for BDing on CD11. 

So my CBFM went to "peak" today...I'm not sure why it didn't show it yesterday?? My poas OPKs were still +ve this morning as well. Either way I know O is en route! We've dtd both days nows...please please let DH be rested enough for one more go tomorrow! (He is having a bit of jet lag...just my luck! *sigh*)

:dust: and pink sticky vibes <3


----------



## Zeri

xoxo - sounds like you're getting your bases covered! Did you get in that one more BD?

How was the weekend for everyone else?


----------



## lxb

fire - did you get your HSG done today? I do feel all the pink vibes were oozing out my monitor!

zeri - :haha: i know!! i thought temp would spike up as well! But I was laying there the whole time half awake though. Maybe that's why? Isn't our body confusing? was the 2-days of AF heavy? medium? light?

xoxo - yay for peak!!! Did you manage to BD? Your temp looks nice and high today! Mine is still low... :wacko:

afm, temp was the same as yesterday (I thought it would spike up already!) weird....


----------



## FireBaby

Hi ladies!! Hope you had good weekends and managed to get some BD'ing in!! Because this month is Pregember! Yaaaay!

xoxo - It sounds like you definitely caught the eggy over the weekend. Or at least the swimmers are there right now waiting for you to O today! Super cool!!!

zeri - are you on CD7 today? did you get spotting after AF?

lxb - thanks for the pink stickies - I think I need them today!!! I think your temps will rise tomorrow! Do you keep using your OPK once you get a +ve or do you stop after that?

AFM:
So I decided not to go for the HSG this morning- which I'm hoping is the right decision because if I don't go tomorrow then I can't have another one scheduled until January because of our travel schedules :(

Yesterday, which was CD8 for me I decided to use the instead softcup after we BD to stop the swimmers from coming out and holding them close to my cervix in the hope that some of them would hang around alive for Ov in 4 days time. 

So I left the cup in for 10 hours (couldn't really notice it was in at all) but when I took it out there was a fair bit of brownish blood inside the cup. Yuck! It kinda freaked me out. I think it's too early for Ov bleeding but probably too late for left over AF bleeding. I rarely have spotting so I have no idea what it could be, I just hope I didn't damage something in there by putting the cup in :( Anyway I'm hoping it was left over AF clearing out. 

So that is one of the reasons why I didn't want to do the HSG this morning I couldn't face more odd bleeding :( but then maybe I should just suck it up and go tomorrow morning :( urgh I'm confused. 

And I think my CB ov kit thing isn't working properly I keep getting an error message when I go to put the sticks in. I need to use it starting today :( waaaa and I don't feel like going out and getting another one :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! Managed to get BDing in yesterday and DH surprised me with today too! Must be the hurricane...nothing better to do :haha:

Lxb ~ I noticed my temp difference today too, but think it could be from not sleeping well (live on East Coast and dealing w/ Sandy). Hopefully tomorrow will tell! When temps don't rise, what is that normally a sign of? (sorry for so many temping questions)

Fire ~ I used a SoftCup, but only left it in a few hours. Was kinda painful to remove, but many women love it! Do you think the brown could've been from BDing and irritating the cervix? They say it is full of capillaries. Either way, I hope those swimmers stay put and you get a BFP! As for the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor...it is the one with the levels (low, high and peak) right? If so, their customer support is super! I had to pee in a cup, then dip it for 20+ seconds before it would start reading mine. 

:hi: Zeri

:dust: and pink sticky vibes! Think Pink!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - loving hurricane sandy for that one reason!!! You're gonna have a lucky hurricane baby!!! I wonder if loads of babies are getting conceived during the hurricane because people have nothing else to do. 

Meanwhile the weather here could not be more ridiculously perfect. 78 degrees not a cloud in the sky. 

I got a high on the CBFM today and I've 'booked' DH for BD tomorrow night - its a super busy week for him so I had to voice my intent or I knew there would be no chance he'd come home late and exhausted and no rousing on my part would be able to get things going. hehehehe. but I'd rather have a spontaneous hurricane BD!!

I'm actually feeling a bit more confident with the softcup now - and I have a good feeling about using it tomorrow night after we BD to hold in the spermies until O time - which for me is usually the night of the +ve OPK. So I'm hoping for a +ve OPK tomorrow....there was a faint line on the OPK today, the CBFM was on high today and my temps were lower this morning... so I'm confident that O is on the way...I might go get acupuncture today to help things along a bit.

How is everyone else going?

Lots of :dust: :dust: dust: to you all


PS xoxo - when you temps don't rise it probably means you haven't O'd yet or you are O'ing but some people get a slow rise of their temp even after they O (If you look at my chart you'll see I don't - there is a definite rise in temps that I get after I O)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ Oh hurricane babies = New chapter in book! How many babies will be named Sandy? :haha: Your weather sounds wonderful as does a visit with acu! I hope things go as planned and you get your BFP! (Kudos on using the softcup! Some say they put a small drop of preseed in there to help the swimmers.). Thank you for the temping info! I find myself on here just wanting to look at charts. Speaking of...
Lxb ~ Are you 5dpo now? 

<3 :dust: <3

:hi: Zeri and Ginger. Hope you ladies are well!


----------



## lxb

fire - looks like you're about to O!!! **sending pink sticky vibes**!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep up the good work with softcup! Your eggy shall be caught since Pregember Month!!! :happydance:

xoxo - i was thinking the exact same thing!! babies named Sandy! Looks like you've Oed on cd14/15? Like fire said, temp either spike up or slowly rising for majority of the people. My usual post-O sign is the cm (it turned creamy/sticky after O) and now i'm getting sore boobs, which also confirmed O.

afm, i'm not exactly sure which dpo i'm at. I could be 3dpo, 4dpo, or 5dpo :shrug: For oct 26th, if i use the temp from after bd (97.54), it will only show if I enter higher temp tmr? (with a dotted crosshair at cd18). If I discard the temp or use the temp i took at 6:15 (my usual time, 97.68), it shows I Oed on cd16 and now 5dpo! :shrug:

So.. I just know I Oed.. but not sure which dpo I'm at. Maybe I should stick with 4dpo since it's right in the middle? hehe... 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ I'm the newbie to temping, but I'd go with the first temp (6:15). Then again, I don't see the harm with picking the mean and saying you're 4dpo! I took a quick peek at your journal, so Happy Belated Birthday fellow Scorpio! Fx that making a baby in Rocktober leads to BFPs in Pregovember! 

afm ~ I am pretty sure O happened on Saturday (not sure if FF will show that), so I'm a day or so behind you! Cheers to the TWW!

Fire ~ Thinking of you! Hope acu went well!


----------



## FireBaby

hehehehe love the new chapter - 
Sandy Hurricane Babies

Not sure about the name Sandy but there is definitely something cool about being named after a Hurricane!

:wave: Zeri!!
:wave: Ginger!!

lxb - I posted it on your journal page but I think you are 4DPO right now :)

Also just wanted to confess my new addiction - I keep comparing preggy charts on ff to my chart. All different variations eg. by age, same temps, same ov etc. and its taking up so much of my time! I have to stop!!!!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

FireBaby said:


> hehehehe love the new chapter -
> Sandy Hurricane Babies
> 
> Not sure about the name Sandy but there is definitely something cool about being named after a Hurricane!
> 
> :wave: Zeri!!
> :wave: Ginger!!
> 
> lxb - I posted it on your journal page but I think you are 4DPO right now :)
> 
> Also just wanted to confess my new addiction - I keep comparing preggy charts on ff to my chart. All different variations eg. by age, same temps, same ov etc. and its taking up so much of my time! I have to stop!!!!!!

Why couldn't this hurricane have had a classic or a unique name...I can't get John Travolta in Grease singing "Sandy" out of my head when I think about the name! :haha:


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo

:rofl:


----------



## lxb

FireBaby said:



> Also just wanted to confess my new addiction - I keep comparing preggy charts on ff to my chart. All different variations eg. by age, same temps, same ov etc. and its taking up so much of my time! I have to stop!!!!!!

u'r certainly not alone! :haha: ME TOO!



xoxo4angel said:


> Why couldn't this hurricane have had a classic or a unique name...I can't get John Travolta in Grease singing "Sandy" out of my head when I think about the name! :haha:

:rofl: AH! Now that song is playing in my head~!! Oo.. Sandyyyyy... Sandyyy.... Aiiyaiiyaiii... &#9834;&#9835;


----------



## xoxo4angel

It's awful...the drive through movie...the swing set...THE SONG! Ughh! I need a theme song (did you ever watch Ally McBeal?) to shake the Ohhh Saandyyy, why o why....](*,)

PS FF gave me crosshairs...not exactly the date I expected, but I was thrilled to see them!


----------



## lxb

:haha: dh got that oppa gangnam style song stuck in my head for the longest time!! :growlmad: :haha:

Yay for solid crosshair!!! I think u Oed on CD14~ but who knows.. cd14/15, close enough :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I agree on the O date...I'm impressed with temping though! I can easily see how beneficial it is to keep up with it! And Oppa Gangnam---just as bad to have stuck in your head! 

https://www.picgifs.com/mini-graphics/mini-graphics/halloween/mini-graphics-halloween-393053.gif*Happy Halloween!*https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/halloween/smileys-halloween-424297.gif


----------



## FireBaby

Yay for crosshairs!! xoxo your chart looks great and stable temps too before O! My acupuncturist would say that is a really good thing! 

Maybe there is a theme song for our book when it becomes the movie though :) BUT I refuse to get any of those songs in my head today. :rofl: I just spent 3 days getting Dancing Queen out of my brain after I watched Muriel's Wedding on Netflix.

I'm waiting to pee on the OPK again- I used morning pee when I did the CBFM and that was still high but the OPK came out negative :( I'm hoping it will be +ve by this afternoon because I have booked my BD date with DH for tonight!!!!

He's got a dinner meeting tomorrow night and Friday night he's always so tired so I'm counting on a +ve OPK today!!! Because I know he won't be in the right headspace for BD until the weekend!!! Waaaaa :( I just wanna catch the eggy!!!


HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hmm, so the CBFM isn't at Peak...that could just be because it's still learning your cycle. Fx for your +ve OPK later today! :dust:

Think Pink!


----------



## lxb

sandy song is stuck in my head still!! :haha:

agree with xoxo, perhaps you'll get + in the evening time. Seems from your past 2 cycles you got +opk on cd11 and O on cd12~! :thumbup:

c'mon eggy~~ you know you want some pink sticky vibes~~~ :haha:

Happy Halloween~!!


----------



## lxb

o ya.. meant to say :wave: fellow scorpio xoxo!! when's ur bday?


----------



## Zeri

Hi to everyone! 

:dust:Hope you get that positive opk tonight, FireBaby!


----------



## xoxo4angel

lxb said:


> o ya.. meant to say :wave: fellow scorpio xoxo!! when's ur bday?

Dadgum Sandy song...I can't shake it because it's all the news talks about! Olivia Newton John what have you done to me! :haha:

My birthday was 10/23...:cake:

Zeri ~ :howdy:

Fire ~ Hoping tonight was fruitful! :hugs:


----------



## Zeri

Happy belated birthday xoxo!!

FireBaby - so did you get to BD? Was your opk positive?

Is everyone else in the tww? Wondering if I'm the only one left to O... CD11 for me here, but no sign of ewcm yet. Last cycle I think I O'd on CD14, so I'm hoping I'll see some ewcm soon.


----------



## FireBaby

Yes happy belated birthday xoxo!!

Zeri - hope you see the EWCM soon!! 

I got my +ve OPK and peak on the CBFM this morning :( waaaaaaa I think I might miss the egg again this month :(

We BD last night but I think I messed it all up with the softcup. I tried to insert it right after and it was SO uncomfortable, it hurt, I had to take it out immediately and I think EVERYTHING came with it :( I'm hoping a few spermies some how managed to hang around and can survive in there until the eggy comes around tonight. Otherwise I'm definitely heading for a BFN this month. Wish DH had more energy and would be able to rally again tonight, but that would be a miracle. Maybe Sandy will make her way down the West Coast and then all his meetings will be cancelled!!! Oh I guess I should be careful for what I wish for!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ I like when we are staggered in the TWW, it gives me something to look forward to and really helps pass the time! https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/sighing-and-waiting/smileys-sighing-and-waiting-922320.gif Fire just got her +ve :yipee: Now we hold our breath waiting for you to get yours, then before we know it Lxb will test and get our 1st BFP! Keeping a positive mental attitude! Think Pink!

Fire ~ That was my fear about using the Softcup! :trouble: Everyone promised it was the cat's meow! Shucks! If it helps, I imagine the millions of swimmers headed North were already in your cervix before the Softcup fiasco. You probably just lost those who weren't meant to be! Fx! 

Lxb ~ It's almost Friday. Hope the MIL has been tolerable!


----------



## lxb

zeri - FX for that +OPK!! And that EWCM!!

xoxo - Happy Belated Birthday!! I think I'm feeling a little discourage this morning as I feel like I have no little bean in my belly! I need to think PINK!!! I think the discouragement is coming from the dotted crosshair. :wacko: When are you planning to test?

fire - dont' worry too much about it. like xoxo said, there are millions of those swimmers! Those that came back out are probably not meant to be and are too weak anyways! You only really needed one! From your previous 2 cycles.. seems like you'll O tmr! So plenty of time to get more :spermy: in there to catch that eggy.

Sending pink stickiness~~!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

C'mon Ms Sandy Pregtember~! :happydance:


----------



## Zeri

I like your positive attitude xoxo!  And yes, I like the staggered approach too..gives those us in the boring part of our cycle something to look forward to!

Sorry to hear about the Softcup woes, Firebaby. :-( I think it's likely that some swimmers were able to make it up.. How long after ejac did you insert the softcup? If there're some swimmers up there then you still have a good chance, since if you O tonight they only woul'dve had to hang around for about 24 hours or so, which is doable, right? Fingers crossed for you still, although I know you must be disappointed. HUGS!!

I'm feeling anxious about getting in the right BD at the right time too. No sign of ewcm yet. If O doesn't come by CD15 (Mon), DH will be distracted by the US election coverage...and my chances for BD will be gone! :nope:So I'm hoping I O soon so I can relax! 


CD11


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ Dadgum dotted crosshairs! You'd think a computer program wouldn't be fickle! Are you now 5dpo instead of 8dpo? I haven't thought through when I should test yet...God willing I'll get to though! :af: *THINK PINK STICKY!* 

Zeri ~ We're cheering for your eggy to come on! :dance:

:dust:


----------



## Zeri

lxb said:


> zeri - FX for that +OPK!! And that EWCM!!
> 
> xoxo - Happy Belated Birthday!! I think I'm feeling a little discourage this morning as I feel like I have no little bean in my belly! I need to think PINK!!! I think the discouragement is coming from the dotted crosshair. :wacko: When are you planning to test?
> 
> fire - dont' worry too much about it. like xoxo said, there are millions of those swimmers! Those that came back out are probably not meant to be and are too weak anyways! You only really needed one! From your previous 2 cycles.. seems like you'll O tmr! So plenty of time to get more :spermy: in there to catch that eggy.
> 
> Sending pink stickiness~~!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> C'mon Ms Sandy Pregtember~! :happydance:

Thanks girls!

lxb - so even though you got a positive opk on CD15, FF thinks you O'd on CD18? That seems like a bit of a gap, no? When do YOU think you O'd, and how did you BD?


----------



## lxb

I _think _I Oed before/on Friday (cd17). If I discard the temp on CD17, it showed I Oed on CD16 with solid crosshair, which makes me 7dpo today. The reason why I considered discarding the temp on cd17 is because DH woke me up with a quickie BD before I could temp. But when I temp after BD, temp was 97.54 (30min before my actual temp time). Temped again half an hour later and temp was 97.68 (If I use 97.68, it, too, showed I Oed on CD16). :shrug: Am I losing you yet? :haha:

The reason FF thinks I Oed on CD18 is because temp for cd19, 20, and 21 were consistently higher than CD18.


----------



## Zeri

lxb said:


> I _think _I Oed before/on Friday (cd17). If I discard the temp on CD17, it showed I Oed on CD16 with solid crosshair, which makes me 7dpo today. The reason why I considered discarding the temp on cd17 is because DH woke me up with a quickie BD before I could temp. But when I temp after BD, temp was 97.54 (30min before my actual temp time). Temped again half an hour later and temp was 97.68 (If I use 97.68, it, too, showed I Oed on CD16). :shrug: Am I losing you yet? :haha:
> 
> The reason FF thinks I Oed on CD18 is because temp for cd19, 20, and 21 were consistently higher than CD18.

Ok....got ya....I think..! :dohh: Well, I would go with your intuition anyway. Sounds like you got enough BD in. And that quickie BD on CD17 sure wouldn't hurt either!


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - I'm still thinking you O'vd on 17th. Wish there was a magic ray to be able to tell, but that was my analysis/gut from your chart and also based on the fact that it was your O day the month before:) and the good thing about my analysis is that it means you caught the eggy!!

zeri - I put the softcup in immediately after, I was so determined, I really think I pulled every viable little guy out. I mean there is probably still a chance but a super slim one.

I hear your worry about 'events' that might interrupt BD - my DH needs to be scheduled or he has zero focus. I had to make sure we weren't doing anything for Halloween on the day ahead of time or I knew there would be no chance. Ah to be in my 20s again and have quickies........actually its not me (I can always rally)...I wish DH had the stamina of a 20 year old! Hehehehe.

Hope you get your ewcm soon Zeri!! I had lots of it this month because of grapefruit juice, mucinex and EPO - it actually works!

I've got ovulation symptoms right now :( so I probably will O tonight, I guess my temp tomorrow morning will indicate that either way. So my plan of O holding off until the weekend when DH can be focused again ain't gonna work!!

xoxo - I agree staggered dates are fun!!!


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi ladies,
Am in limbo land at the mo. Af was due Sunday, has not arrived but nothing conclusive. I am a clockwork cycle kinda gal so something is up. My mind is leaning towards a possible ectopic. I have lots of classic pregnancy signs, sore achy boobs, mostly at night, waking up at night to pee etc. but problem is my tests. I have not had fmu since early on but that should not matter now. Unless I o'd twice this cycle, I should get something on a 20/25 ml test even with diluted pee. Yesterday, I did not test, now it is around 6 am, have been up since five. I wish now I got a beta last week. Now I am too nervous to. I remember with my blighted ovum years ago, I did not have sore breasts but had normal rising hcg. So do not think it is a blighted ovum. Heh maybe I am in peri menopause :wacko:

Fire - did u bd in man on top? That is great for getting swimmers deposited at the opening to the cervix. I think most that will make the journey are on their way pretty quickly and most spillage is waste, fluid etc.

Zeri - where in the Caribbean are you?

Lxb- in the tww - yay!:thumbup:

Xo- how are you?


----------



## FireBaby

Hi Ginger!!

Oh no :( I know it's easier said than done but try not to wig yourself out about it. And don't jump to perimenopause!! Trust me I've done that many times before esp when AF is light etc. but there is one thing I know about those thoughts and it is that they are NOT NEEDED!! It sounds very much like you are preggy preggy!! 

Did you test with FMU this morning? When can you go in for a beta? Please try not to worry. Knowledge of what is going on is a great thing. Not knowing is scarier. It's better to know something even if you don't fully understand what is going on yet. If you do these then at least you'll get some idea. 

And remember that hormones are weird just because you are preggy doesn't mean it will show up in the 'normal' way or the same way that it has in the past. This is the one thing that I can say I've taken away from spending so long on msg boards and reading about peoples experiences with things. So definitely we can't always rely on our hormones acting in the same way from month to month or pregnancy to pregnancy.


----------



## lxb

ginger - FX that it's just a shy bfp!!!! Think positive.. Think PINK!!! :hugs:

fire - wake up already so I can see your temp! :haha:

xoxo - I see a dip!!!!!!!!! Could it be implantation dip?? :wohoo:

zeri - any sign of ewcm yet??

Happy Friday Ladies~ :hugs: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ginger ~ Don't use the M word! That's for our Mother's and Grandmothers! :haha: It's bound to be a BFP causing all of your symptoms! FX!! 

Lxb ~ I was going to ask what can cause a dip during the LP...I don't have any symptoms though, so I guess I'll see whats up tomorrow. Isn't 5/6dpo a bit early? I need to do some research :book:

Fire & Zeri ~ TGIF!! THINK PINK!


----------



## FireBaby

Ginger fx for you! :dust: :dust:

xoxo the dip in your chart is interesting and could be a really good sign!!! 

I have something in my chart which they call a "fallback rise" - I've noticed that I get a dip a few days after O that then goes up again. But on your chart this could be an implantation dip :) there are lots of charts on FF that show preggy and have a dip around day 5-7...

:dust: :dust:

zeri - hope you get your ewcm soon!! It's O time :)

:dust: :dust:

lxb - 6 days til MILless!! Yayaayayay! How are you feeling?

:dust: :dust:

AFM - not sure what's up with my Ov - I guess I haven't O'd quite yet - according to my temps (still low) and the CBFM (still on peak) - however the OPK showed a -ve this morning, but when I took it out there were clearly two lines still on it so there's still hormone there but maybe not enough to trigger a full +ve. 

Anyway none of this matters because DH is so crazy stressed that when I even mentioned BD late last night after he got back from his meeting he got defensive :( waaaa waaaa sometimes I feel like I'm doing all this tracking work and it goes so completely unappreciated!!!


----------



## Zeri

Hey girlies,
Gingersnaps - sorry to hear about the uncertainty. I hope it isn't an ectopic pregnancy... :-(, although I do remember reading somewhere that hcg can rise less fast with an ectopic - but then I read a lot of stories of women having their tests also show positive with an ectopic too. Are you going to go to the docs anytime soon? 

As for your question - I live on a small island in the Caribbean, called St. Kitts (close to Antigua, south from Jamaica). 

Fire - do you think you'll get any more BD in before you O?

AFM - CD12 today. No sign of ewcm yet. Sigh... bah. I I feel like all my plans for this cycle are going out the window. DH and I haven't Bd'ed since last week Thursday. I had planned to BD mid-week (to clear out the old swimmers), and then to BD this weekend to have a fresh supply before O. Not sure what the new game plan will be...not sure if will still O on CD14 or if it might be delayed this cycle. 

Think this will be a stressful weekend - what with waiting to O and also a work project to do. Will check back in with you guys on Monday. 

Have a great weekend! Hope we have some good news next week too!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri and Fire ~ Fx you ladies O'd and managed to squeeze in some BDing this weekend!

Lxb ~ I'm totally hooked on temping now! DH woke me at 6:55a (my alarm is set for 7a) to make sure I took it...I'm just glad he doesn't think it's another obsession! :haha: 

Ginger ~ Hope things are well with you! :hugs:

Sending out a hearty dose of :dust: :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

Hi ladies!!

Sending you loads of Pinky Sticky Vibes!! :dust:

I'm thinking of switching to vaginal temping next month - I keep falling asleep with the thermometer in my mouth and getting stupid readings like 90.8 (this was the first reading I got this morning)...also I have a feeling I've been sleeping with my mouth open and getting incorrect readings....don't really like the idea of v-temping but it might be the only way I can get non-erratic temps. And I can't stand going to the acupuncturist and she says 'sawtooth temperatures you are too emotional' I'm not! But I am when she tells me that!!! hehehehe

xoxo - supercute that your DH is waking you up to temp!!! temps are looking good

lxb - your temps are looking good too :)


----------



## lxb

ginger - how are you feeling?

xoxo - chart is looking great! Sweet of DH waking u up to make sure you temp~! hehe.. how are you feeling?

fire - your temp is rising nicely~!! every time i thought about switching to v-temping it freaked me out because I'm worried I would forget about it and put the same thermometer in my mouth~ :haha: but i've seen a few bnb buddies do v-temping and gotten more consistent temps :thumbup:

zeri - any sign of O yet? :haha: @ clearing old old swimmers for fresh supply before O~! :thumbup: Sending :dust: your way~! Try not to stress out too much (I know.. easier to be said than done) as i know stress could cause delay in O~

afm, woke up with a headache! Feel too similar to last cycle that I've got bad headache a day or two before AF arrived. I guess we shall wait and see.

I'm thinking maybe I ate too much spicy food over the weekend that caused the headache? or chocolate (leftover candies for the trick or treater)? or maybe it's my weird sub-conscious mind that caused me to have weird dreams/restless?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ Hope things are well with you...election should be over before you know it!

Fire ~ V-temping...I too have seen where other women temp that way. Let me know how it goes...I'm just now getting used to temping half asleep, I can only imagine the fiasco that would ensue should I try v-temping! :haha:

Lxb ~ Vivid dreams, temp still up there...headache....let me consult the Magic 8 Ball! :haha: Kidding of course. If only it were that simple! It all looks and sounds good!

AFM ~ I don't have any symptoms, but I'm no fuss about it. It has been nice watching my temp during the tww...the time really goes by quickly and I've learned so much! 

*Thinking Pink!* :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

Ginger - hope you are doing okay! Sending you :dust:

Zeri - fx for lots of BD!

lxb - :rofl: about accidently putting the v-temp thermometer in your mouth! I totally thought of that too. So I'm going to order a new thermometer specifically for this purpose and start doing v-temps at the start of my next cycle - apparently starting mid cycle is not recommended. 

Vivid dreams are a good sign! One of my friends says that she got this before she realized she was preggy. But I notice I do sometimes get them a few days before AF. Which I guess suggests its some kind of hormonal shift that brings it on. Which in the TWW is a good thing!!! What are you going to do to celebrate your MIL'less status?

xoxo - temping is fun! It definitely makes you feel like you are more in charge of what's happening and in tune with everything :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning ladies! It's Election Day! 

:brat: Why did my temp go so far down again? I suppose I should brace for AF, but I'm holding on to a thread of Think Pink! Not having previous cycles to compare, I am kind of in the dark. I noticed I had mild night sweats...I wonder if that can that impact my temp? 

:dust:


----------



## lxb

xoxo - hmm.. interesting about double dip.... i wonder what it means too~!! can't wait for you to go sleep and wake up with your temp tmr~!!! FX it's not AF on its way! too early~!

fire - :haha: good!! glad you're going to get another thermometer for your hoo ha~~~ I would hate to get woken up by realizing i put the thermometer in the wrong place~ :haha: yay for solid crosshair~~!! welcome to tww~!!! :hugs:

afm, temp dropped this morning. sigh... feel like all my positivities had gone down with it~ :dohh: in other exciting news!! it's MIL-LESS DAY~! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:headspin: MIL-Less Day! :headspin: 

I would love to say I have promising symptoms, but I don't. As for you Lxb, your drop wasn't significant, so perhaps tomorrow we will BOTH see a rise? Is it bed time yet? :haha: Tonight is going to be like Christmas...please Lord do not let me start having a short LP, bring on a BFP! 

Lxb ~ It's the TWW show! Think Pink!

Zeri ~ Any new reports from your tropical oasis?


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - the dip you had at 5dpo could be a fall back rise - I get these in my chart. And the dip this morning an implantation dip!!! It's not early AF for sure - I can pretty much say that with confidence :) :) because you are still above your coverline :) 
I think night sweats DO mean something my acu always asks me if I've been having them, I think they indicate some kind of hormonal thing in some direction...sorry about the huge generalization!!
fx for a triphastic chart starting tomorrow!!
:dust:
lxb - your temp didn't dip too much - only .2 degrees - you still have a very big chance. I've seen loads of BFP charts in FF that look like that on 10 or 11 dpo so keep thinking pink!!! Yippeee for MIL less day!!!!
:dust:

AFM - I'm not 100% convinced that FF got it right - I feel like I o'd on the 12 and my temps were just struggling to rise. Well I guess I'll see because my LP is usually 14 days long and they say that part of your cycle is less likely to change that the first half.

I looked back on our BD pattern and I am 99.9% sure I'm out this month :( In fact I kind of 'know' I'm out this month. 4 days before O if ff is right or 3 days before O if I O'd on the 12. Either way I don't think I stand a chance.

So I'm putting my intention to Thanksgiving BD (if my calculations are correct we need to BD on TG eve - which will be the day of my +ve OPK or first peak in the CBFM - but I did calculate my +ve OPK day incorrectly this month hence the wrong BD day :(

OR around Christmas is my second opportunity which will be better for us because we will be away with no in-laws!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Fire for the feedback on my chart. I like your theory, Fall-back THEN Implantation! FX!! And the generalization about the night sweats is no biggie! I figured it was something related to hormones. DH thinks I was too bundled up. I went to bed last night feeling REALLY cold, so I added a throw blanket to my side of the bed. DH said I tossed all of the covers off at one point, so he covered me back up. There is no telling what the dip was from...bring on tomorrow!

FX that some of those swimmers held fast and made it to your eggy! If not...Turkey Day BDing it is! Just watch the tryptophan :sleep: I just glanced at my Ov App and I should O around then too! I'll need to book a hotel, I LOVE my sister and LOVE staying with her, but BDing at her house...not going to fly! :haha: 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## lxb

fire - fx those :spermy: found its way and able to catch that pink eggy!!

xoxo - :wohoo: so excited about your chart!! I just want to go sleep so I can see tmr's temp!! :haha:

I think we're all Oing around thxgiving/xmas time too!! Here's to Pregtember!! FX that we'll get our BFPs this month~ So we'll spend our thxgiving getting morning sickness and our xmas telling people~ :thumbup:

:drunk: :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - I just read on another thread that night sweats are a big preg symptom for some people.

FX!!!

I think we're doing something else besides turkey for Turkey day - apparently MIL wants Duck. Trying to figure out how we are going to be able to sneak off for a BD while they are staying in our small 2 bed vacation condo :( DH booked a hotel but not until the Friday after and I'll be too late for the egg by then! Oh well I guess I'm going to have to just go for it even with the in-laws in close proximity!!! They want more grandkids so they'll have to put up with it. :rofl:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - love that we are all O'ing around TG and X'mas!!! 

Pregtembers for sure!!

The holiday BD BFP totally make sense :)

X'mas is the only time my DH is away from his Blackberry :) I can't wait!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Holiday BDing Fest is our newest chapter. You know how they say women who hang around each other their cycles start to sync up...perhaps through some cyberspace way ours have! Well, the most important part, ovulation! Hehehe Either way, I'm in with Lxb...morning sickness through Turkey Day dinner without letting the fam know, then spilling the beans with creative gifts on Christmas...feels like a Hallmark moment! I want it! :xmas12:

Lxb ~ Seriously, it's 4pm here and I am ready to throw on my pajamas! Wonder if DH would think I was being weird...hmm. :loopy:

Fire ~ Night sweats during pregnancy? Really, of all the symptoms that's the one I'd get! :haha: I'll take it if it leads to a BFP. I was thinking, I just switched Prenatals yesterday...using MegaFood, Baby & Me, could that have any effects? And going for it...they want to be grandparents :xmas13: Love it!


----------



## lxb

:haha: Ooo.. we're syncing up through cyberspace~!! How cool is that?!?! That's the magic of pink sticky vibes! Exactly xoxo, that would be a Hallmark moment~!! "There's these group of ladies that met each other through cyberspace.... little did they know... they'll get their BFPs together on Pregtember with LOs sharing the same Birthdays~!"

Oo, yeah, I've heard of that too. Heard "thirst" could be a symptoms too~! I guess it's part of the inner heat? :thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

It has to be the pink sticky vibes...cybervibing <~~~I'll work on the patent! :haha:

So glad we are all in good spirits. Some situations are comical, while some require serious attention. I really enjoy checking in here to see how you ladies are doing! And I love the feedback! :friends: 

Come on Pregtember...show us the *Pink*!


----------



## FireBaby

Holiday BD fest is definitely the new chapter!!

I was thinking last night about how radically my life will change with a baby. Do you guys ever think about that? Right now I'm so...self-centered (I guess is one way of seeing it). And I know it's WAY WAY too earlier and I should be so lucky to be even preggy but I was thinking about how I love to sleep in, and how I wouldn't be able to do that when I have a baby. Which of course is what I desperately want, but I was wondering maybe that I've waited all these years and done nothing active about having a baby until now because I just indulged in my own personal freedom all the time :)....and how now I'm ready to share that time with a baby and be sleep deprived etc.

Love Pregtember in cyber space!!! :dust:

xoxo I tried megafoods prenatals but they gave me an upset stomach after a while, I've been on Rainbow Light for a few weeks, but I have to confess I do skip days here and there....


:dust:


----------



## Zeri

Hey girlies! :hugs: Sorry I've been MIA - had a busy weekend completing some work stuff. 

Sorry to hear about the declining temps, xoxo and lxb....:growlmad: Bad temps! but I agree it's still possible for them to rebound. FireBaby - sorry to hear you feel out this month too. :? Bah! All the Thanksgiving plans sound like fun though! :haha: at BDing by the in-laws and trytophan..:D 

Guess I'll be joining you guys for Pregtember. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month too. :-( Still have no clue when I ovulated (I had ordered some opks but they just came in today- CD16). I had some ewcm on CD14 and CD15 - so based on that I'm thinking I may have O'd on CD15. DH and I only Bd'ed on CD13 in the afternoon. I'm pretty sure the swimmers won't hang around till CD15. I didn't see any ewcm that day...and they were stale swimmers too. :coffee: Bah! I really should've asked DH to BD on CD14 and CD15, but I was so tired both day and I didn't think DH was up to it either. It sucks to have another month go by with nothing...but at least next month I'll have my opks so I'll be able to plan things better, right? :shrug: I hope!

Anyone heard back from Ginger?


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo and lxb I had to get on my computer right away this morning and look at your charts!! Yipppeeee!!!

lxb you are heading the right directions this morning!!! :dust: Yayayay!
I have a good feeling about where they are going :) sending you triphastic vibes for tomorrow morning!

xoxo - you had a significant increase :) FX for triphastic!!!!!!!!! At the moment that's what it looks like!!! Implantation dip on day 9 is perfect! :) super exciting!

zeri - have you considered using a monitor instead of OPKs? I just started using it for the first month this month and I think I actually prefer it over the OPKs it just gives you a bit more warning before your peak. Although they are kind of pricey...unless you get a hand me down or a second hand one....but the good thing is you don't need to use as many sticks as you do with the OPK's I figured out with my cycle I only need to use 6 sticks...


----------



## lxb

fire - you're not alone as to thinking about being 'self-centered'. I thought about that too.. regarding sleeping in... and being able to just get up and go to wherever/wheneve and for however long! Certainly wont be as flexible anymore after having a baby~ But it's alll for a good reason~ :haha: I snoozed whenever I got a chance~!! Perhaps I'll just take a quick nap when the baby nap! :haha: we'll all find our ways to handle whatever chances that will come our way. :thumbup:

xoxo - :drunk: here's to 98.4s~!!!!!! When will you be testing? :haha:

zeri - you're still in it~ I've known a few ladies here who BDed ONCE and got preggo!! Sperms should be good for ~3 days so I think you're okay :thumbup:

ginger - where are you at? Hope everything is okay~!

:drunk: Here's to Pregtember ladies~ :hugs:


----------



## anorak

Fire baby. I felt like that too! 

This is what I got today: 

https://img801.imageshack.us/img801/7661/teatimek.jpg

Gonna be busy soon!


----------



## Zeri

HI anorak! Yup, looks like it's definitely to get busy!

xoxo, lxb - your temps look great!!! When are you girls planning to test?? Looks like I might me the only one around here for Pregtember...:thumbup: FireBaby - your temps look good too, even though I know you think you're out. Are you going to test at all?

Thanks for the suggestion about the monitor. I never really thought about it, I guess because of the cost. For now, I feel ok with the opks though - they fade in predictably day by day until O, so I usually have a bit of warning before O arrives. 

Speaking of O.... had some ewcm this morning and so decided to take an opk. Surprise! It's positive!! Guess I actually haven't O'd yet but will sometime later tonight or tomorrow. Ahhh!! On the one hand I'm happy to have another chance but on the other hand I don't know if DH will be up to Bding tonight. We were up late last night watching the election coverage so he might just want to sleep. :sleep: Urghh!! I hope I get some tonight!!


----------



## anorak

Zeri said:


> I don't know if DH will be up to Bding tonight. We were up late last night watching the election coverage so he might just want to sleep. :sleep: Urghh!! I hope I get some tonight!!

We were up late too. He has no choice tonight! :brat::devil:


----------



## Zeri

:laugh2: :dust:


----------



## lxb

woohoo~!!! Get busy ladies~!!!! :happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - yes baby naps!! I was thinking that as well - just nap when the baby naps. I have two friends both with 5 month old babies and I love watching them being mothers - they both are handling it so differently from each other. One is completely freaked out, underslept and you can tell she's gritting her teeth when she says: "this is the best thing that's ever happened to me" the other one is much more chill and she definitely has sleepless nights and ups and downs and cancels our lunch dates pretty much every time unless its at her house but her attitude is so much less stressed and she is working part time as well. Anyway I hope somehow to be more like the latter, but when I see my stressed out other friend I can completely empathize with her and I understand why she feels the way she feels in her situation, but a part of me is like - this is ALL you are doing with your time right now, this is basically your job at the moment, just treat it like that and stop your whining and get on with it....

Anyway I'm figuring that my DH, while he is absolutely wonderful, might be a bit of a hands off Dad. I mean I guess you never know.... But I've kind come around to accepting the fact that I'll probably be doing all the work (during the day and night) and DH will most likely be one of those Dad's who'll come home from work and play with the baby for an hour and then hand it back to me and won't be getting up in the middle of the night etc. 

My mother doesn't live in the US so she's not a great help for babysitting (although she'd be amazing if she wasn't full time taking care of my Dad) and DH's mother would be a great help but I don't know if I could handle having her around all the time....I was looking on my school alumni list at the nanny ads! Something else for me to obsess about!!!! Hehehehehehehe.

Anorak and Zeri sending you loads of BD vibes for tonight! No excuse now the election is over!!! Zeri I found if I get DH to BD before dinner when he gets home I have more luck than waiting until later when he's got a tummy full of food and just wants to watch TV and go to sleep :)

xoxo go to sleep already and take your morning temp!! I wanna see it :) :dust: :dust:

Ginger sending you loads of :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hi: Ladies! 

Zeri...it's already 9:30p here, but I hope you've managed to get DH to fall prey to your seductive ways. So glad you didn't miss it O because of the election!

Anorak...lovely OPKs! 

Fire ~ Babies...little life suckers, but I want one! DH and I are very self-absorbed. My best friend was awful, but I watched her morph into this fab Mommy because of her daughter and again, I want that! I want to swap out stiletto's for running shoes (or nice Uggs) and make a mini-me! As for your DH...he'll come around. Men need tangible things for it to be real...today it's just an idea, in 9 months it's his son (or daughter)!

Lxb ~ I am feeling a bit crampy today. (whispering this because I dont want to alert AF) :shhh: I think my PMS symptoms might be back...they haven't been around these last 2 cycles since my mc. So if anything my periods might be back to normal, which is a big plus! (End whispering) While this may be a win-win situation...I'd really like my temps to stay up and I'd like to be able to test on Friday (AF due Saturday, I think?). I was über excited to see our temps were both up today! Looking forward to what tomorrow may bring! 

So now, I bid you all good night and sweet THINK PINK dreams! :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:gun: friggin :witch: how dare she knock on my door...I thought she and I had an understanding? While she isn't here in full force, she has sent her minion, premenstral spotting! DH was saddened by this news. He tried to brush it off by saying he had always wanted a baby born in the fall. Only a man thinks like this..."I want him to be the oldest in his class to give him the size advantage when he plays football." :haha: Men! 

On to Turkey Day Baby making! Now to break the news to my sister that we will be staying at a hotel! My nephew forfeits his room to us, so there would be NO BDing...DH is booking the hotel as I type! He is such a sport! 

Lxb hope you have better news! Think Pink!

Fire, Zeri :dust: for your TWW!


----------



## lxb

xoxo - Baaah! :growlmad: to temp drop today~ :drunk: I'm trying to think PINK!! :hugs: Good news is it's still above coverline~~~ how are you feeling?

fire - I often think about how I won't be able to sleep in anymore. And though.. DH is a morning person~ He can take the morning shift~ :haha: And I agree with xoxo, he'll come around. once it's his own baby, he needs to be hands-on~! Men needs to be told what to do as they dont really know to do~ :haha: I remember my dh was having hard time interacting with my niece when she was first born up to about ~1.5yrs old? he just makes "noises" with her and told me he doesn't know how to speak to her. And I told him.. just treat her like a person~ she understands~ and with nephew now, he seems to be better at it (he's about ~1).

zeri & anorak - are you ladies keeping busy? :haha:


----------



## lxb

Ah.. xoxo~! spotting?? NOOOooooo!!! :growlmad: I feel like AF might show tmr for me :shrug: :dohh:

:gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## xoxo4angel

lxb said:


> Ah.. xoxo~! spotting?? NOOOooooo!!! :growlmad: I feel like AF might show tmr for me :shrug: :dohh:
> 
> :gun: :gun: :gun:


I know, right! :grr: I want to stay optimistic, but I really believe FF is a day off on my dpo. 12dpo is common for me to start spotting for impending AF. I imagine she'll show her face Saturday. :shrug:


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo :grr: for the impending :witch: :grr:
but you never know until she is REALLY here so don't throw the towel in yet :)

And as lxb said you are still above the coverline!!

lxb - how are you feeling? If AF doesn't show tomorrow you must :test: !!
FX for no witch :)

xoxo - that is EXACTLY it: I want a little life sucker!!! Thank you for putting it in those words because that's exactly what I needed to say to myself to reconcile the two parts together: the part that is like I want a baby more than ever and the part that is I love being able to do whatever I like whenever I like on a whim.... 

I want a Little Life Sucker!! Book chapter maybe?:baby::baby:

:crib:



> "I want him to be the oldest in his class to give him the size advantage when he plays football."

That made me laugh!!! It's exactly the kind of comment my DH would make. 

I wonder if DH and I are going to have opposing parenting styles :argh:

lxb - at this point my DH doesn't really know how to interact with kids unless they are fully talking and like being tackled or tipped upside down. He has no clue what to do around my neighbors baby. He held the baby for 5 seconds and then gave him back to me. So he's definitely got a big learning curve ahead of him. :haha:
:ball:

zeri and anourak hope you got your BD's in!!


Pregtember everyone!!!


Thanksgiving is my beacon at the moment!!
:spermy:

Last night I had a stomach ache and I didn't want to BD - that was a first for me, but also because I knew I wasn't in my fertile phase, is that bad? And then I thought I should just rally so he clears out the old :spermy: spermies but I didn't. And then I thought I don't want to be one of those mothers who once they have a kid they never put out again and the husband gets super frustrated :rofl: ah the least of my concerns right now :rofl:


----------



## Zeri

Hey girls..

Well it's Pregtember for me for sure...:cry: No BD last night... :-( I went out to DH last night all freshly scrubbed and smelling good (he was lying on the couch)... and he said he was too tired, and had some work to do on the computer. :sad2: :cry: I was crushed but tried not to show it. To be fair, I don't tell DH when I'm O'ing (don't think he would take well to the pressure of it)...I usually try to seduce him on the right days. Some times it works, and sometimes it fails miserably. Like last night! I knew he would've been tired but I was sooo hoping he would've been up for it! And he's working tonight so that's is a no-go. I don't know how much more of this disappointment and rejection I can take....:cry: It just hurts so much to know that I want to be pregnant so badly and here I am wasting another month with nothing. Not even a hope for these next two weeks until AF. Just plain old wasting time....:sad2: It just really hurts a lot. :cry:

amorak - hope your DH was more cooperative and that you got some good BD in though!

xoxo and lxb - awwww.....:? that sucks to see those temps going down... They looked so promising yesterday! Looks like you girls are staying positive though... Looks like we'll all be in Pregtember together again, unfortunately...fortunately? I'm looking forward to sharing another month with you guys though!

Re: Life suckers...:haha: Yeah, I have one. She's almost 3. No lie - having a baby/toddler is a lot of work. I'm usually zonked by the end of the day...and naps and sleeping in are things of the past. I don't think I've really slept in since she was born, actually. That said - having a child and a family is truly an amazing thing. She's always making us laugh, and it's just awe-inspiring to watch her grow and learn new things. I feel honoured to be her mother and I wouldn't trade the experience for a single thing in this world. Not even my sleep! (which I love). Pregnancy and Child-birth/rearing is an amazing experience overall. If you haven't yet, I hope you guys get to experience it soon. :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ Life Suckers can be the final chapter. I like how Zeri admits the lack of sleep is real, but worth it! As for parenting styles...I wouldn't even know where my DH stands on certain topics, but I can say if my body (Hoo ha) is going to take the hit, then I get to overrule/veto him if necessary. 

Lxb ~ How you feeling? I have spotting still, so I expect tomorrow's temp to drop even more.

Zeri ~ :hissy: Not in BDing mood, darn! However, kudos to you for trying to keep it spicy! My DH knows my motives for initiating, so he concedes. :blush: He only concedes because our FS told him to though! I often refer to her as the Oracle...if she says it, he makes it happen! 

Think Pink! And on to Pregtember for me! (I still have to tell my sister we've booked a hotel for Thanksgiving! :help: Yikes!) 

:dust:


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo- yes! I like Zeri's perspective on Life Suckers too :) 

Thanks Zeri!!

So sorry you didn't get to BD tonight. Maybe try the book ahead thing. That's what I do with my DH. We have general times which tend to be once on weekends and once during the week but I just prebooked him for the Day before Thanksgiving tonight!!! Kinda crazy I know but it seems to work he's totally a schedule kind of guy. Problem is when I don't time it right and then he's on the schedule and it doesn't work to change it spontaneously at the last minute. Also the TG BD is gonna have to be a quiet quickie because parents will be in the house :blah:

Wish I had a RE/FS oracle to motivate him, but no such luck he won't even get a SA. Blah!!

I drank a little bit of alcohol tonight - a glass of alcoholic cider (tasted like apple juice) - because I had a big show kick off and needed to unwind afterwards but now I feel kind of bad - I've pretty much written this TWW off this month, but I do have a slight niggling feeling that what if some of the spermies did last until Ov then drinking even a glass of anything alcoholic is super stupid.

Waaaaaa.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ A little bit of alcohol is NOT going to effect anything right now. My RE told me to enjoy a glass of wine on occasion just not to overindulge. Fx for those swimmers who waited around for eggy! :dust: 

Looks like I'll be borrowing your Thanksgiving beacon...AF has her foot in my door! :grr: Just want her to come on in already and get this part over with! I've started planning my Thanksgiving Sextravaganza :haha: 

Lxb ~ Saw your temp...you still in the running or do you want to share the thanksgiving beacon?


----------



## Zeri

xoxo - does your sister know you guys are TTC? if not, what are you going to tell her? I can imagine she'd be disappointed, but still...you gotta do what you gotta do to get those :spermy: That's great that your DH listens to the FS and does what he's told! 

Fire - A couple drinks during the tww shouldn't affect anything. If there is implantation, the embryo doesn't share blood with you at that point (not until 6 weeks) so you should be fine. I'm hoping one of those spermies made it too! Did you have ewcm on that day? I think we're in the same boat of BD 4 days before O. A friend of mine got pregnant right after her AF with BD 7/8 days before O - she couldn't believe it! But her OH apparently has super spermies. I don't think my DH does.. so I'm not holding out hope for our chances this month. I'm seriously thinking of the schedule in advance idea though. One issue is that even though DH and I have talked about having another baby and he knows we're supposed to be 'trying',- he still maintains he's okay with one, so I don't know if he would sufficiently motivated to try if he knows I'm initiating only for baby-making reasons. I don't know...:shrug: still thinking about it though. 

Has anyone here ever tried Clomid? It's really supposed to be for women who have ovulation problems. My gyn had prescribed it for me sometime ago - because of late/irregular ovulation. I have polycystic ovaries and he thinks I have PCOS (although I don't think so), but the last two times I got pregnant on it quite easily - with one BD on the day of the positive opk only. I'm thinking of trying it again this cycle. I don't know if I really need it...so I feel like it would be cheating in a sense.. :blush: but at my age and with our limited BD I feel I have to do something to up our chances. In women who already ovulate it can help create better eggs/stronger ovulation, and lengthen the LP/progesterone level. There's a chance of multiples with it too, though... yikes!

Do you guys plan to change anything for this upcoming cycle?


----------



## lxb

Fire - don't worry about it. It won't hurt anything at this point of your fertilized eggy! :thumbup:

Xoxo - af not here yet. But judging by my temp and how well I've known her... She should be here by end of the day. So i'll join you for thxgiving beacon and sextravaganza :haha: we shall spend thxgiving BDing instead of MSing! :thumbup: look like we got the same temp today! Here's to temp buddies :drunk: haha.. This cyberspace magic is creepy! :haha:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ My RE refuses to give me Clomid. After my second mc I asked her to prescribe it to me, but failed. She said I ovulate on my own and it can cause LP problems, thin my uterine lining and run the risk OVER stimulating my ovaries. So many conflicting stories on it...but I really wanted to give it a try for the very reason you've stated, I'm not getting any younger! I vote if it has worked for you in the past, then by all means USE IT! 

My sister is my best friend, so she does know we are TTC. She works with OB/GYN's in a small town in North Carolina and has them on speed dial for me! They have been my "second opinion" many times over this past year. DH and I have decided we will stay with her over TG AND have the hotel! She will know why we are sneaking off...and if she gives me a fuss, I'll remind her I'm trying to make her an Auntie! She is obsessed with Black Friday, so as long as I am with her in the retail trenches everything will go smoothly! 

LXB ~ No AF? So now :witch: is being shy for you? She is def here with me...she has her cousin, "Cramps" working on me right now! Temp buddies :drunk: I like it! I have conceded and put my cycle as "light" today...now I'm excited because FF gave me a new chart! One would think I would be sad because no BFP, but FF is a new toy and it happily distracts me from AF and her conception interruptus (my new word for BFN!).

Fire ~ I wonder what the acupuncturist would say about cyber-syncing-cycles? :haha: 

Oh and Zeri...my new thing to try this round is the lubricant, Yes Baby! I ordered it last month, but never had the opportunity to use it. It will come with me to NC! I might use the Softcup IF we BD before the target dates. Lastly, I am def going to vamp up my Royal Jelly intake and Grapefruit Juice (I think that is what is supposed to help with cm?).

*TGIF* <3 :dust: <3 *Think Pink*


----------



## Zeri

xoxo - meant to say this before, but you're funny! :laugh2: at AF and her minions and cousins. :haha: Love your positive attitude! I need to adopt me some of that. :flower:

That's so great you have your sister's support and understanding during TTC. It must be nice to have someone to tallk/vent to or cheer you along when you need it. Awww.. Sounds like staying with her AND booking a hotel is the perfect compromise!

Thx for the comments re: Clomid. Yeah, I'm a bit afraid of the side effects, that's the only thing. Still thinking about it. 

Which lubricant are you trying? Preseed? Sound like a plan!! And yes, grapefruit juice gives great ewcm! I drank it for the past few cycles (leading up to O) and got great ewcm - a lot more and more days of it too!

Ok, signing off ladies. Really need to get some work done!


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri - I use to tell DH when I was ovulating, but I stopped after it killed the mood and we started to have BD issues for the first time. My Obyn told me that this happens a lot and after he met DH he advised me just to track ovulation on my own and not put the pressure on him and as much as possible to create an environment where it feels like everything is happening 'naturally'. My acupuncturist also told me to do the same although she was totally crude about it she said "no telling husband cycle, just make baby!" 
I am one of those people who wants to talk about everything openly and in loads of detail (most women I guess!!) but the more I observe DH the more I realize that he is a definitely a strange (but wonderful) creature that doesn't think in the same way that I do at all. I could speculate on all the reasons why telling him when I'm ovulating makes him anxious - fear of failure (?) fear of losing sleep/freedom/taking on responsibility (?) who knows exactly (even though he's said many times he wants children the reality is he's 42 so he probably would have had a baby by now if there wasn't some kind of psychological block in there somewhere) Anyway long story (sorry!) but things have been so much better since I stopped bringing it up and 'forcing' him to BD when I thought I was ovulating. (I didn't even track my Ov properly back then- I use to think I O'vd on day 14 when in reality it seems its day 12 pretty much all the time, so I was missing the egg for years and forcing him to BD on the wrong day anyway) 

I did bring it up to him that I didn't think we BD often enough - I definitely notice I am happier and in a better mood if we BD more often - so I told him I thought there was a problem with not enough BDing happening and that it was making me sad and he was the one that came up with the 'solution' to put it into the schedule. 

Sorry for the long winded explanation but hopefully relating my story can help you figure out your DH a bit better too!! 

As for Clomid - have you heard about inositol - maybe look into that before doing Clomid.

xoxo - I LOVE preseed/conception plus - it is like a miracle invention - that and grapefruit juice - I also did EPO and mucinex and seriously since I've been doing all that its like I'm in my 20s again!!! Let the EWCM flow!!!!!! DH even commented on how much there was!!!! I didn't give away my secret tho!

Sorry the witch arrived. But good to get her over with and into the next cycle. I agree with you I don't get as disappointed when she arrives if I have something 'new' to play with eg. charting or preseed or some new supplement to try!

lxb - sorry about the dip - the witch is so bothersome - but your temp syncing with xoxo is cool!!! I like cyber syncing. Imagine if they find out that is a real thing?!! 


Thanks for the reassurance about alcohol!!! I've never felt so guilty about having a glass in my whole life!!!

xoxo - what is royal jelly supposed to do?

:dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FireBaby

Also if cyber syncing is real, which is seems we have all the evidence that it is (hehehehe and this is definitely a new chapter in book) then we could all pool our cyber intentions and make pink stickies happen in sync over Thanksgiving!!!!!!!! hehehehehe 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

FireBaby said:


> Also if cyber syncing is real, which is seems we have all the evidence that it is (hehehehe and this is definitely a new chapter in book) then we could all pool our cyber intentions and make pink stickies happen in sync over Thanksgiving!!!!!!!! hehehehehe
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Count me in on this one...we'll focus our intentions as we near our O date! 

Zeri ~ Finding a way to laugh while on this journey is the one thing that propels me to keep trying. As for the lubricant I will be using, it is actually called "YES! BABY!" :haha: I kid you not...its a product of an organic company called Yes Yes Yes, it has no parabens and is made in the UK. :blush: Lord only knows what you guys must have thought of me typing that in my last post! :rofl:

Fire ~ I agree. Each couple has to work out what works for them. I guess I am lucky that DH hasn't put up a fuss about our 3 prime days...but I can see how over time it has the potential for performance issues. Thank you for sharing your story with us. And I like how your DH found the compromise that works for the two of you!

I called my RE with my CD1...and camera shy AF has decided to slow her roll! She can be quite the diva! *sigh* On a good note, they will call me Monday to schedule my HSG! :thumbup: Hopefully you won't need it Fire, but I'll let you know how it goes!

Lxb ~ Still fending AF off? :grr: It's not a NO, until you see Aunt Flow...


----------



## lxb

zeri - i know a couple of people who tried clomid and they seem to be fine with it (one of them actually got a bfp from it). sorry can't give much input on that as i dont know much of it either.

xoxo - :haha: funny how AF is slowly rolling for me too! I put a L on my chart and off to CD1~! I tell ya.. this cyberspace is truly magical!! :haha: her cousin visited me earlier too! And now just off to little cousins with random mild cramps here and there!

fire - ah~ men~ i understand how sometimes men can be put off when you tell them you're oing. definitely give them some sort of pressure. so definitely try to seduce him as much as possible! :haha: even on non-fertile time! I'm guilty of charge when it comes to that. but i blame it on the post-o symptoms! having poking pain on the abdominal definitely did NOT put me in the mood!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Darn AF and her family members! Her Uncle, Pimple, showed up too...I am 37 years old, what gives? Maybe having the same temps and CD1 will be lucky for us Lxb? In the meantime, I hope you and DH are enjoying being MIL-Less! (I need to read up on your journal...hope you won't mind me lurking!)

Fx for Fire and Zeri to lead us to BFPs! :dust:


----------



## lxb

Oh yes! He showed for me too! Found one right around my side burn area... 2 on my foreheads, and 2 on my cheek! It's a full house! :dohh: haha.. of course not.. lurk away~! :thumbup:

Your FF showed your O prediction to be on the 23rd, mine is at 26th! So we got the whoooole thxgiving weekend covered!! O yea! I definitely think CD1 with same temp and same flow is definitely a good luck sign!! Team up, joined forces, and :gun: away @ AF and her family!

Fire & Zeri shall shower us with their BFPs :rain: :rain: 

Time for Turkey O + BFP!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - I love that lubricant! It is actually exactly what I was looking for I wanted something without parabens and preseed is full of parabens I'm ordering some now :) yaaaaay! 

Sorry you have to get the HSG, but a part of me is kind of excited about it for you. I was kind of looking forward to getting one done, I just felt too rushed into it, but now I've done my research I've decided if I haven't had a BFP by January I will get one when I'm back home. It just seems like if we can do something to clear out your tubes then that can only be a good thing :) 

Yaaay for Thanksgiving!!! 

lxb - My O is predicted for 26th too :) I'm aiming for 25th for the sneaky quicky away from the parents BD :rofl:

This is not my BFP month. I'm positive of it. There just weren't enough spermies that stayed around for the egg. I just know it. But I do have good feelings for all of us for TG :) 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi girls,
Yes, it is me, the in and out girl:blush:
Sorry for not being a consistent poster but can't face tcc site when down lately.
Will have a catch up of posts tonight, just wanted to pop in. Yep, had another chemical and not sure where I am cycle wise.
Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

lxb said:


> Oh yes! He showed for me too! Found one right around my side burn area... 2 on my foreheads, and 2 on my cheek! It's a full house! :dohh: haha.. of course not.. lurk away~!
> 
> Team up, joined forces, and :gun: away @ AF and her family!
> 
> Time for Turkey O + BFP!

:rofl: A full house...AF can officially be linked to poker! But you are right, we'll be the anti-AF Joint Task Force! :trouble: 

Why did Sex Ed :bunny: make getting pregnant seem like all you had to do was be around a boy and it would happen?!? *sigh* 



FireBaby said:


> xoxo - I love that lubricant! It is actually exactly what I was looking for I wanted something without parabens and preseed is full of parabens I'm ordering some now :) yaaaaay!
> 
> Sorry you have to get the HSG, but a part of me is kind of excited about it for you...

:yipee: Yes Baby! I ordered from the manufacture's website b/c Amazon was sold out. It took about 10 days to get here...fx you won't need it! 

As for the HSG...DH leaves for 4 months in February, so anything I can do to up the ante will be done! 



Gingersnaps said:


> Hi girls,
> Yes, it is me, the in and out girl:blush:
> Sorry for not being a consistent poster but can't face tcc site when down lately.
> Will have a catch up of posts tonight, just wanted to pop in. Yep, had another chemical and not sure where I am cycle wise.
> Xx

Ginger ~ I am so very sorry :hugs: You can pop in and out if that makes it easier...we'll be here arms wide open when you are ready.


Zeri ~ :wave: 


Think Pink! :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

Ginger so sorry to hear your news :( we missed you! pop in whenever you feel like it and know that we're all here to support you. Sending you lots of hugs and good energy. 

:dust: :dust: 

lxb and xoxo - You guys keep adding more and more chapters to the book I love it - AF and her full house! The Anti-AF Task Force. 

I added black maca to DH's protein shake in the morning and he was totally up for BDing last night, even though it was Friday night and late...and he was super tired a connection?? I'm not sure, but I guess he's gonna be getting black maca every day in his shake from now on :rofl:

I agree on the sex ed thing I spent SO many years freaking out that I might get pregnant and intending not to get pregnant. So in case any of those intentions are still trying to grip on, I'm releasing them right now! hehehehe :bunny:

I like your up the ante plan! My DH could be called away at any point for up to 4 months too, although I usually go and hang out wherever he goes to and it's actually super fun, but usually not the most productive BD times because they sometimes have night schedules which combined with a different time zone throws him off. 

lxb - hope your MILless days are going super well! Will read your journal too to catch up.

:wave: zeri!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Thanks girls, I just can't face TTC sites any more sometimes.
Dunno what my cycle will be like but need to travel next week so likely this month will be a bust. 
I read back a bit:
Xo and Fire - I read that if you have stomach issues with a prenatal that is usually the type of iron used. I have never tried the Mega foods but am on Rainbow light and have used New Chapter. I take b complex as well. I notice my b complex from Rainbowlight does not hold up as well in summer without a/c as the New Chapter, not sure if that means it is better as opposed to worse as they are both food based.:shrug: 
I am still planning my Christmas supplement shopping list:flower: I am on Nordic naturals fish oil but heard they have a prenatal one, so would like to try that instead. Not sure if I will stick to Rainbow Light or go with New Chapter this time. I am taking the mini ones now so they are easier to swallow.

Zeri- Clomid can be good for some people but it can cause problems with CM, I think often you need to take something to keep from drying up (estradiol I think). Femara can be a good alternative, it does not dry CM, leaves your system sooner and offers less side effects. I think the non brand name is Letrozole.

LX and XO- good luck with your cyber synching for turkey time!


----------



## FireBaby

Hi Ginger! 
I like the size of the rainbow light ones - easy to swallow. Also my acupuncturist told me not to take yeast based vitamins so I stopped taking the megafoods ones - although sometimes I do take their B-Complex. 

I just started taking myo inositol - its been about 3 days - one thing I've noticed is I've been super happy for the past 3 days - maybe that's why it helps with conception - because it makes you super weirdly happy. Anyway I guess I'll take it through my next cycle and hopefully it does something!!

Hope you are all having amazing weekends. My DH has gone to watch football so that's why I'm on the computer! I don't know if it was guilt or whatever but he said we'll BD when I get back, so funny because I don't really care about it because I'm 9 DPO and heading for AF but I felt like it was a step in the right direction for hopefully timing Thanksgiving!!! I also put black maca into his shake again this morning :rofl: Zeri if you can get a hold of some of it - it might be worth a try....

:dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ :bunny: Black maca sounds amazing! If I were you, around O time I'd put it in his meals too! :haha: He isn't going to know what hit him!

Ginger ~ Thank you for the info about the prenatals. Do the Dr's know what could be causing your chemicals (forgive my lapse of memoryif you've posted about it already)? 

Lxb & Zeri :hi:

Hope you all are having a nice weekend! :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Question: This early in the cycle, was it ok that I missed temping today? DH and I enjoyed a couple cocktails last night :wine: and I heard alcohol can alter your temp, so I didn't even bother with it this morning. What would you have done?


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - missing a temp during AF or early in cycle is totally fine :) the post ov temps are the ones that really count I think :)

Yay for cocktails!!! :wine:

I think when I drink my temps are slightly higher.

:bunny:

So the black maca seemed to work wonders today! At least I think/hope that's what it was. He's going to get a super dose around my O time that's for sure!!! And to think I'd been giving him the 'white/cream' maca for months (he went through a 2 lb bag) and nothing was happening! When we BD this afternoon he was actually too quick...that never happens!!!! He was super apologetic and was like that was not my best performance, but I was like no problem and in my head I thought - I can't wait to post about this on bnb and please let this be repeatable around O time!!!! :rofl: I know its not a big deal for most people but we BD on Friday AND Sunday which unusual for him in general....


----------



## xoxo4angel

FireBaby said:


> xoxo - missing a temp during AF or early in cycle is totally fine :) the post ov temps are the ones that really count I think :)
> 
> Yay for cocktails!!! :wine:
> 
> I think when I drink my temps are slightly higher.
> 
> :bunny:
> 
> So the black maca seemed to work wonders today! At least I think/hope that's what it was. He's going to get a super dose around my O time that's for sure!!! And to think I'd been giving him the 'white/cream' maca for months (he went through a 2 lb bag) and nothing was happening! When we BD this afternoon he was actually too quick...that never happens!!!! He was super apologetic and was like that was not my best performance, but I was like no problem and in my head I thought - I can't wait to post about this on bnb and please let this be repeatable around O time!!!! :rofl: I know its not a big deal for most people but we BD on Friday AND Sunday which unusual for him in general....

Thank you! I wanted to be sure I wasn't messing anything up by not temping today. 

And holy moly black maca! Too quick...did you up the doseage? :rofl: 

I hope this continues to work for you guys!


----------



## lxb

Fire - haha... Yay for black maca! Your temp looks good!! How r u feeling? When r u testing??

Zeri - how r u today?

You two need to lead the way to BFPs! Let the BFP shower begin!! :rain:

Ginger - so sorry to head about the chemical. I have a ttc buddy who went through 2 chemicals these last two cycles too. :hugs: please feel free to come in and out like the other ladies here said. We are all here for you so do whatever is best for you. Take good care of yourself. O.. I am taking new chapter too! Love it. I like that I can eat without food and I feel fine with it. 

Xoxo - yep. Completely fine to miss temp during af time. I turned off my alarm this weekend because I didn't want to be bother temping! :haha: how r u? Af's family still around? 2 more of her uncles just paid visit to my chin!!

How were your weekends? :hugs:


----------



## Zeri

Hey girlies! :wave:

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Mine went by in a blur - I swore when I woke up this morning it was Sunday still! But it was nice - spent some time with my best friend. What do you guys do on the weekends? I like gardening and going to the beach - one of the perks of living in the tropics!

Ginger - sorry to hear about the chemical pregnancy. :nope: We're all here for you and thinking about you! ((HUGS)) Thanks for the advice on the Clomid/Femara too. 

Hi lxb! Are you trying anything new this time around? O will be here before you know it!

xoxo -wow, the name of that lubricant definitely creates an image in my head! hehe... Hope it lives up to that reputation! I agree that missing a temp during AF wouldn't matter. 

amorak - where are you in your cycle now? come back and update us!

Fire - Wow, that black maca's really working for your DH! :happydance: That's GREAT!! What made you try that instead of the yellow one? After reading your post I was doing some reading online about maca - seems it comes in red, yellow and black. They all work to some degree, but the yellow one seems better for menopausal women while the black one is especially good for libido and sperm health. I was reading that men who took it saw significant improvement in sperm motility etc after one day! :happydance: Isn't that awesome? I'd bet you'd be preggy in no time if you keep putting it in his drink! hehe..

I'm taking 300 mg maca capsules (don't know if it's red, yellow, or black though?) - it definitely increases my sex drive. DH was taking it too but now he's saying he's going to take a break from it because he gets a funny feeling in his back when he does...growlmad: - where's the 'rolling eye' icon?) I'm sure it's just coincidence... I'm going to try to encourage him again. I know it definitely worked for him when he was taking it regularly. I need for him to have a more of a sex drive right now or I'll never get preggo. 
Thanks for sharing about your DH and BD around O. I think my DH would react the same way, which is why I'm trying to be as 'natural' as possible too. Which is really hard sometimes!


----------



## FireBaby

Hi ladies!!! Hope everyone is feeling good. TG is just around the corner. Turkey babies!!

I don't think I will waste a test on testing anytime soon because I'm pretty sure I'm out this month so unless AF is super super late no testing for me :(

zeri - ooops I had been giving DH maca that was good for menopausal women! I ordered the black maca because I couldn't find the one I had ordered before on Amazon - I figure it is good to try different versions of things because sometimes I notice the same ingredients in a supplement work better in different brands....that was the theory behind the switch anyway :)

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust:everyone!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

AF is still here! Her Aunt, Backache, hit me last night! It's like the Hatfield's (AF) vs McCoy's (Me) over here! :gun: Friggin Uncle Pimple got me right on my nose...my nose! Seriously it's as if my hormones have reset to my teen days...if only my eggys were that young! 

In the meantime, I am scheduled for the HSG on Friday at 11am. Please please don't let it be too painful...I am going alone because DH is out of town! The hoops I am going through for a kiddo..I just need a healthy one to stick! 

Hope you all are having a productive Monday...:dust: and I agree with Lxb, :rain: us with BFPs! We'll be right behind you!


----------



## lxb

zeri - I'm definitely going to get more grapefruit juice this cycle as i skipped it last cycle! I definitely notice it helped with ewcm! Planning to do some yoga but I have a feeling I won't keep up for more then 3 days as the weather is getting colder here. I had a hard time getting out of bed this morning! :haha:

fire - your temp is looking great!!! I LOVE 98.6!! Even though you feel like you're out this month.. but I dont buy it~ I'm still hopeful for you~ :hugs: FX!!

Turkey Babies~!!!! :rain:


----------



## lxb

xoxo - :wave: cyber twin~~! :drunk: to ~97.5! :haha: good luck on your appt on friday~!! Sending positive thoughts your way~~ I wonder if I'll O early since you're supposedly Oing on cd15 :haha:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ Our temps ARE the same again! Fx we O at the same time! Loving the cyber twins :drunk: ...makes me want to say "wonder twin powers, ACTIVATE!" :haha: And thank you for the positive thoughts!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - I'm sending you painfree angels now for the HSG (those are like parking angels only for pain so if you think of them early they show up!!)

But its good that AF is still hanging around -shorter AF cycles are not a good thing!! We don't like her but when she shows up its better she shows up for longer :) AF was really only 2 days for me last month. :(

lxb - grapefruit juice yay! Ruby red grapefruits are less sour and when I used them this cycle they worked great still :) 

Wonder twin temp powers!!!

:dust: everyone!

Turkey babies!!


----------



## Zeri

Firebaby - was just looking at your chart. Was it CD10 that you BDed? 2 days before O? If you O'd on CD12 that gives you a pretty good chance, no? Curious to see your temp for today!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire thank you for the angels! 

Today AF's cousin, Major Cramp is here! Ughh. I'm just waiting on my B-Complex and Magnesium to kick his booty. (And my temp dropped out of the sky...coincidence?)


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - urgh I know what you mean, tumeric is the only natural thing that helps me with AF cramps and barring that I go for the Aleve :(

I think temps in the low 97s is good for AF phase and the fsh phase if they stay consistent...


My temp dropped this morning I did notice I was open mouth breathing all night though. I know its not my BFP month but I'm hoping I can keep temps up high right up until AF arrives.

zeri - there was one BD that I put on their that DH didn't 'finish' properly. (hopefully no more of those with the black maca) hence me knowing that its not my bfp month, however I still put it in, because he did finish (just not in my hoo ha) and therefore I wanted to still put it there so I could track how old the swimmers were etc.


----------



## lxb

xoxo - Eeegghh... her family needs to pack their stuff and move out for the next 9+ monthssssssssssssssssssssss!! "wonder twin powers, ACTIVATE!" :haha: O YEA! I had some major cramps yesterday and felt like af was just making the last push! :haha: :shy: think it will be spotting for me today? :shrug: i also try to stay away from any pain killer... dont think i took any this cycle... hmm.... af needs to bugger off already so it's time for turkey baby making time!!!

zeri - how r u doing? how many dpo r u now?

fire - I'm still keeping hopes for you and sending pink sticky vibes your way! Yeah~ I got the ruby red grapefruit juice. Will start drinking a glass a day starting today~ Dh asked me the other day.. "what did you say it will do again?" hahaha... I only told him it would help but didnt tell him about ewcm as I think it would gross him out? :shrug: sometimes it's better when they don't know~


----------



## xoxo4angel

Magnesium and Vit B were no match for Major Cramp! I've had to pull out heavy artillery...heating pad! :haha: Lxb, I do hope this is her finale! 

Grapefruit juice is on my shopping list! Is there a recommended daily quantity? 

Fire and Zeri...fx for :af:


----------



## lxb

xoxo - I drink a glass a day and definitely see a noticeable results~ I think it's recommended to drink a glass a day before meal~ :thumbup:


----------



## Zeri

Sorry to hear about the long AF's, but you guys do seem to have a healthy amount of flow. What do you think it means when AF is short? Mine was 2 days last time - and it seems to getting shorter and shorter. :-(

lxb - I agree, sometimes it best not to give the OH's too much info. They can't handle it! Hope the grapefruit juice works well for you! I usually drink a glass a day too, the week leading up to O. 

xoxo - Is it Monday you're taking the HSG?

AFM - 5 dpo today. Even though there's no chance for me this cycle I still find myself secretly being hopeful. FireBaby - what about you? I wish DH's spermies were strong like my friend who got pregnant on the last day of her AF - 7/8 days before O! Oh well, I usually love this part of my cycle because of the excitement of testing...now it just sucks to have the days go by and know I'm not really 'in'. I don't think it makes sense testing, but I might still pee on something on 9 dpo just for fun of it.  We'll see!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ I'm hopeful for you and Fire! And too funny you feeling the urge to pee on something! You never know, your DH could have super swimmers too! Fx for that! I'm anxious for you ladies! (Oh and I dont know about cycle length...mine have been a bit off since my mc)

Thank you ladies for the advice on grapefruit juice! 

:dust:


----------



## lxb

zeri - Ooo.. ~3 more days 'til you poas? hehe.. love it!! agree with xoxo, you never know~ I bet there are some super swimmers in there~~ :rain:

fire - your chart is looking good ~~ how are you feeling? :rain:

xoxo - i see that af is still going strong~~ I'm thinking it's her way to show her finale since she wont be showing for the next few monthssss~~ :thumbup:

ginger - thinking about you~~

C'mon Turkey day~~


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ I like the way you think! One can only hope Turkey is the missing ingredient in TTC. 

Fire and Zeri ~ You ladies will be poas in no time! Fx! Think Pink!

:dust: darlings!


----------



## FireBaby

I've got major PMS today :( AF's cousins and uncles have shown up on my chin. And I'm in a super foul mood. We flew in to Florida today and I feel like going back home by myself! I'm SO pissed with DH at the moment. And to make things worse my Dad got diagnosed with Alzheimer's Disease today :( my parents live overseas so I was on a conference call with the psychiatrist. I am so upset and DH doesn't seem sympathetic at all.

I realized I calculated my Ov wrong - it's not over TG it's the week after....so I could have skipped Florida and TG with the inlaws and still been able to catch my Ov back home...

lxb - right before I went to sleep I looked on your journal and saw your baking picture. I literally woke up at 4 am this morning and could not stop thinking about how amazing those little fruit tarts and the strawberry shortcakey things were. Funny! My DH would be SO happy if I could bake like that....

xoxo- heavy AF is a good thing :) I agree with lxb she's allowed to do this because she's not gonna show her face for 9 months :) :)


:wave: zeri!

ginger - hope you are doing okay


Lots of :dust: lovlies!!!


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi guys,

Fire~ that's sad about your dad:hugs: my grandmother had Alzheimer's, it was quite hard. I was very close to her and spent time at her place in the summers.. Where do your parents live?

XO~ my RE said she thought the Celiac was a greater impediment to pregnancy than my endo.( I have hypo as well but it is treated. )I think in my case, as I still had a lot of damage on my intestines and hence absorption issues, she zeroed in on the Celiac. Endo can cause chemicals, if the egg quality is poor and i have read there is evidence of a toxic environment in the womb and abdominal cavity. What I read sounds depressing but I know people can conceive with endo and Celiac. But I have immune issues in general which can lead to implantation failure. This is a rambling reply but basically it can be the sum of all three issues that are autoimmune in nature and can cause harm in various ways. So it is kinda bleh, but always possible....


LX~ hehe that is funny with DH and the grapefruit juice:) it is good for you anyway, Vit C!

Have any of you guys tried EPO for EWCM? I have heard good things about taking it till O. I can't as it is estrogenic, so not good with my endo.

I was in the metro yesterday and saw a poster, at first I thought it was two white ghosts but then realized it was an egg, standing in her doorway welcoming a sperm that had come up to the house. I could not read all the poster but did make out 'without hormones' so a clinic advertising fertility treatment without hormones. Wonder how, maybe just IUI.


----------



## FireBaby

Ginger - I tried grapefruit, EPO and mucinex and I get loads of ewcm but I'm not sure which one of those is causing it or probably its the combination of all three. I realized I forgot to bring my EPO with me to Florida so this month I'll be able to tell if grapefruit and mucinex work without the EPO. I felt like I needed a separate suitcase for all the supplements DH and I are on for ttc there are literally 15 bottles of things.

I skyped with my parents and felt better after that. They live in Sydney Australia. And I wasn't annoyed with DH after that. I think I was mad because he just seemed to be going about his life like everything was normal but I'd just found out about my Dad's diagnosis and I felt like my whole world had been turned upside down. Actually my mom said my dad is the happiest she's ever seen him, like he's forgotten all the bad things in his life and is just 'being'. When I talked to him he seemed to have problems initiating conversations but he did seem generally happy. 

xoxo - HSG tomorrow!! I'm excited for you. Are you going to take ibprofun beforehand?
I think watching the dye flow through tubes on the monitor will be so cool. A part of me is annoyed with myself for not getting the HSG done this month when I had the one opportunity to. I'm considering flying back early and getting it done right after TG...

zeri - how you feeling?

lxb and xoxo you guys are definitely cyber synced with your lucky long AF cycles. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: everyone!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ I am sorry to hear about your Dad :hugs: So glad speaking with them made you feel better. As for our DHs, I often wonder if mine is part robot. I think maybe they stay strong and move forward to allow us to waiver and sink a little...is that a stretch? :shrug:
And no Turkey Baby? Well, at least you don't have to worry about the in-laws being in the next room! As for AF...her and her darn minions! :grr: Wish she'd get a clue and stop interrupting our efforts! 

Dear AF, 
Go bother the girl wearing her favorite white jeans! :haha: Your request for sabbatical has been granted! We thank you for your years of service and look forward to your return in approximately 10 months (after the birth of our healthy LOs). 
A long time companion and her cyber buddies,
Angel

Ginger ~ I didn't realize Celiac could cause problems with fertility :hugs: Fx for a sticky bean for you! And the ad 'without hormones'...does sound like natural IUI. 

Zeri ~ Is it time to test yet? 

Lxb ~ Hope you've had a productive day! 

Think Pink! Sending heaps of :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - LOL!!! :rofl:

Dear Aunt Flo,

You've been such a fabulous employee over the years. Granted you haven't always been completely punctual, but you've showed up consistently. And here at Head Office we believe that consistency should be rewarded. As a reward for all those years of incredible work we'd all like to reward you with some long service leave. In your absence a Pink Sticky Bean will take over your shift. So you don't need to worry and you don't need to come back to work until you hear the Pink Sticky crying or you smell a poopy diaper. A full 10 months - is hereby granted for you to go to visit whoever you want whenever you want.

Yours sincerely firebaby, xoxoangel, lxb, ginger, zeri and anyone else that would like to become a signatory to this letter.


----------



## Zeri

:laugh2: at the AF letters! :laugh2: Hopes she takes the hint and leaves all of us alone for a while!

Fire - sorry to hear about your Dad's diagnosis - that must've been hard to hear. :-( I can totally understand you getting annoyed at your DH's lack of sympathy. My DH is like that too. A lot of times if men think that if they can't 'fix' a situation they think it's not worth getting upset over it. They don't realize that sometimes we just need for them to be there and listen and be caring/concerned. Good to hear your Dad is in good spirits, though. 

How do you feel about your temps? Aren't they a little 'higher'/more level than usual, hmmmm?? :winkwink: I think so! Guess we'll see what tomorrow brings. 

Ginger - sorry to hear about the health issues. :-( TTC is hard by itself, without having other things like that to worry about. How are you feeling now about the chemical pregnancy? 

I tried EPO a few months ago and it did give me more ewcm, but it also delayed my O by about 6 days (pushed it into the CD20's) so I stopped using it after that. I've read online that that can happen. 

lxb -:hi: how're you doing? 

xoxo - is it tomorrow you take the HSG? Hope it goes well! I've read it can be painful, but you can take some pain killers beforehand to relieve the pain/discomfort you might feel during the procedure. 

AFM - 7 dpo. Feeling fairly normal. I'm so behind the rest of you ( so much for cybersyncing for me, hehe...). I may not POAS after all - I was thinking yesterday it wouldn't make sense to waste a whole test just for 'fun' reasons. I like peeing on things though - makes me feel like I'm chemistry class or something. And it's cool that I can know what's happening in my body just by peeing on a stick. :cool:


----------



## lxb

Xoxo - it does seem like turkey is the missing ingredient! :). Fire and zerimwill be celebrating their BFP by eating turkey! While we got some BFP :rain: along with turkey to make turkey baby! :haha: fx that hsg goes well tmr :hugs:

Zeri - :haha: @ needing to pee on something for fun!! Poas til your heart is content my dear!! I feel like sometimes it's nice to have cycle synching buddies and buddies who are in the opposite phase. That way... We can cheer each other on! While we wait to O....we get to see hcg pee stick to satisfy our peeing urge :haha: or while we wait in the ever so long tww... We get to cheer on the others who are waiting to O for seducing oh for BD :haha: either case... I foresee we are first-trimester buddies! And we complain about our Cyber-ms-synching! :thumbup:

Fire - so sorry to hear about your dad fire. Men can be like that sometimes. Sometimes we need them to simply spend a few moment of silent with us or simply give hugs. Its good that you get to speak to your parents and that he is doing okay. my grandpa was diagnosed with Alzheimer. It was pretty hard to be the care giver as sometimes it could be frustrating and it requires a lot of patient.

... O after tg? Hun... I still hold hopes for you this cycle!! If not.. BD back home sounds great!! Although being sneaky could be exciting :haha: 

:haha: I didn't have any left over fruit tarts or cake after the tea party... And I feel like I got dehydrated from all the drooling when I looked back at those pictures :haha: it's pretty easy to make... It's just the matter of getting my lazy butt off the cough! :haha:

Ginger - I've only tried grapefruit juice (a glass a day) and I do notice more ewcm. How are you feeling Hun? Where are you in your cycle now?

:rofl: @ the letters to af!!! She definitely deserve her sabbatical! And yea.. 
PS: it is rude to show up uninvited. One should not crash parties and she should be on probation! And please... If you missed your appointment...you should be considered a no-show for the next ~10months. And definitely go bother girl wearing her fav white jeans or girl who are WORRIED you won't show for the next ~10 months.

Afm, nothing exciting to report. cd6.. Too early to pee on opk! :haha:


----------



## Zeri

lxb - first-tri buddies would be great! It would be so nice if all of us could get our bfps and be first-tri buddies together. Even though I want us to get our bfps I would be secretly sad for this group to be gone. It would be great if we could continue supporting each other when we all get preggo. 

Hearing about your baking goodies is making me hungry! I envy people who can bake/cook well. I love eating goodies more than I like baking them, hehe...

Have any of you been having any ttc-related dreams? When I was ttc back in 2009, I remember I had these recurring dreams - they were always about me preparing to travel somewhere. In the dream I would be busy packing my suitcase, getting ready etc, but for some reason I would always run behind and get to the airport late, and the plane would end up taking off without me. This dream happened quite a few times while ttc. After I thought about it I realized it was related to my fear of being 'left behind'/'missing the boat' in relation to my dreams of becoming a mother. The dreams stopped when I got pregnant. Now I realize that they're starting again.. For the past two nights I've had a similar dream - but this time I'm missing a boat. Last night for example, I was rushing to catch a ferry and as I soon as I reached the pier I saw it leaving without me. Weird... It's strange how ttc-anxiety can play on your subconscious.


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri - I had loads of weird dreams last night. But the weird one was the night before when I had a dream that my nipples got really big and I looked in the mirror and thought to myself there's still a chance I can get a BFP if they stay this big. At the same time I was kind of grossed out because it looked a bit weird.

I woke up and have cramps and a weird taste in my mouth that I get before AF arrives so I'm sure she's on her way :( despite my letter! Hoping she'll get the hint next month 
I expect my temps will drop either tomorrow morning or Sunday morning. 

xoxo - sending you everything positive for the HSG today! 

:hugs: :flower:

ginger - there are loads of people who have successful pregnancies with endo and celiacs, so just keep at it, don't give up, your sticky is on its way! The reassuring thing is you CAN get pregnant. And you've had several BFP's so things are going in the right direction. Sending you pink sticky vibes! :dust:

Wondering if you ladies have any idea about the CBFM - when AF arrives do I reset the M button the day she arrives or the day after? I left the instruction manual at home...

lxb - did you make the pie crust for the fruit tarts from scratch? I decided I want to make those for TG. Do you have a link to a recipe you use? I keep thinking about those...I use to eat those as a kid, they were a 'treat' that my mom use to get for my brother and I and they are like comfort food for me. MIL can do the turkey so I won't have much to do for TG. :haha:

Loads of :dust::hugs: :dust::hugs: :dust::hugs: :dust::hugs: :dust::hugs: :dust::hugs: :dust::hugs: :dust::hugs: :dust::hugs: :dust::hugs: :dust::hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I have a hot minute, then have to scramble to get things in order before DH gets home...

Fire ~ CBFM hold the M button down it will flash and then set the day to 1. If you continue to hold the button it will bump the day up as far as CD5, so release the M once you see your CD. And I LOVED your letter to AF! Very true Pink Sticky Bean's will fill in for her :haha:

Zeri ~ Your dreams about the boat leaving seem so familiar to me. Perhaps since you have started having these dreams again, then you are heading in the right direction! Just take a Hollywood moment in your next dream and JUMP onto that ferry! And peeing on things like a chemistry experiment :haha: 

Lxb ~ Isn't today CD8? My CBFM asked me to start POAS and I was happy to oblige...I went ahead and peed on a cheapie too! Let the peeing party begin! 

HSG was a BREEZE! I certainly went in expected pain like my biopsy, but it really was pain free. The speculum of course was uncomfortable, but aside from that I didn't feel anything. As for the results, well my uterus and left tube were just fine...right tube however must have had some "debris" <~~ RE's word. I watched on the screen this POP-like motion on my uterus and the right tube fill, but this was well after my left tube filled. So glad things are all clear and we are all-systems-go! RE said she really wants us to fall into that group that gets pg within 3 months of an HSG. Come on dye...work your magic!!

Ginger ~ Thinking of you.

:dust: I hope I didn't miss anything...keep Thinking Pink! and gobble gobble! Bring on the Turkey!


----------



## lxb

*zeri *- i have a very interesting subconscious mind too! And perhaps this is the start to your BFP like last time~!! Ahh!! Did you POAS today??? I do hope we can/will continue to support each other regardless of where we are. ttc/preggo. I'm in this other thread with these group amazing ladies too! It kind of die down a bit since 5/9 ladies there are preggo. One other is checking in every so often... and two other turned into a ntnp :shrug: I guess once one become pregnant.. the things you obsessed with are much more different than the ones ttcing. And afterall.. no news is great news when you're preggo so there aren't as much updates anymore. I am so grateful to have found this site and to connect with all of you ladies. :hugs:

*fire *- yes~ I made the crust from scratch. I'll post the recipe below. :haha: @ your nipple dream. I dreamt about AF/BFP and woke up with thinking.. "is this still a dream???"

*xoxo *- so glad to hear HSG was a breeze!! And FX you will be :happydance: with turkey baby~!!! I posted that yesterday (cd6) and didn't realize I was actually cd7! (well.. cd8 now) :haha: thanks for reminding me cybersynching buddy~~~~ I usually pee on opk on cd8 (but it usually said i should pee on it on cd10 onward since I usually O around cd16-18 :shrug:) but who cares.. I shall go home and poas today! :haha:


==========================================
*pie crust recipe:*
* I didn't try this recipe because I wanted to make mini pie crust. 
But I've had great success with this site's recipe. [link]


==========================================
* The recipe I did try: [link]

1. sift 1.5c flour + 1/4c sugar + pinch of salt
2. cut 1/2c of COLD butter into small pieces
3. incorporate the butter into the flour mixutre until sand-like texture
4. make a well and add egg mixture (1 egg, beaten with 2 teaspoons of water)
5. mix the ingredient and kneed the dough for a little bit
6. cover the dough and leave to rest in the fridge for ~45min
7. sprinkle some flour on the board and roll the dough out to about 1/8 inch thick (I cut out little piece from the dough at a time) and cut out ~3.5inch round shape (I use cupcake pan for the tart shell)

** butter the pan and place the dough in and gently prick the bottom of the dough with a fork couple times
** put a round circle parchment paper in the center the dough and put some baking beans on it (prevent it from puffing up. i just use a regular store bough beans as weight)
** bake in oven 375F for 10-12 min (I did 10min in my oven)

Voila~! :bodyb:

Oh yeah... I cut out like a rectangular strip of parchment paper and place it between the pan and the dough so I can use it as a handle to lift up the little tart shell after it's baked.


----------



## Zeri

Good to hear your HSG went well, xoxo! It must've been cool to see the dye going through your tubes too. Now that both tubes are good to go, you might be pregnant again very soon! I've always heard that fertility is really good post-HSG too. 

:haha: at Hollywood moment and jumping on the ferry! You're hilarious! :laugh2:

Fire - Glad to hear I'm not the only one having weird dreams. Sorry you're expecting AF, though. :-( That girl just can't take a hint, can she?

Dear AF, your commitment to the task has always been second to none. Due to your extraordinary dedication, however, we note that you have neglected to take the vacation days owing to you over the years, and have now amassed over 9 months of holiday leave. As this vacation time cannot be carried over to the following year, we require you to proceed on vacation leave immediately.Do enjoy this well-deserved break (we certainly will!:happydance:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

What a relief that I do NOT have to cook for Turkey Day! Leaving that to my Mom and my sister...I just grab a cooked honey ham from our local place and head down to visit with them! (Lxb ~ I want to learn to bake from scratch. It all looks and sounds yummy!)

Question...my sister and I are Black Friday Shoppers (even though I prefer to pay full retail to get my sleep!). This means I might not get to bed until after 6am on Thursday (up all night Wednesday (21st) into Thursday (22nd) for a Thanksgiving Morning Doorbuster!)...when do I temp? Is it ok to sleep 6am-9am, then take my temp? And WHEN do I poas? Oye! TG Doorbusters and Black Friday are NOT GOOD for Operation Knock Angel Up!

Edit: I like the additional messages to AF. It's like bombarding your Congressman for a new stop sign!


----------



## Zeri

lxb - oops, I think we must've been posting at the same time earlier. Thanks for posting that pie-crust recipe. Maybe I'll get ambitious and bake something for Christmas. Hmmm... 

So you're CD8 too? You guys will be O'ing again before you know it! Let the POASing begin! 

As for me - 8 dpo- told myself I wouldn't but had the urge to pee on something this afternoon just for kicks, so did end up peeing on an opk over lunch (well, not OVER lunch, but you know what I mean...hehe..). The line was a bit pinker than I expected it to be...so it made me...:-k I brought an hpt back to work this afternoon and decided I would pee on it just in case, but so far it looks like an BFN. Of COURSSSE!! :dohh: I have virtually no chance of being preggo and am still peeing on things every chance I get! :dohh:


----------



## Zeri

xoxo4angel said:


> What a relief that I do NOT have to cook for Turkey Day! Leaving that to my Mom and my sister...I just grab a cooked honey ham from our local place and head down to visit with them! (Lxb ~ I want to learn to bake from scratch. It all looks and sounds yummy!)
> 
> Question...my sister and I are Black Friday Shoppers (even though I prefer to pay full retail to get my sleep!). This means I might not get to bed until after 6am on Thursday (up all night Wednesday (21st) into Thursday (22nd) for a Thanksgiving Morning Doorbuster!)...when do I temp? Is it ok to sleep 6am-9am, then take my temp? And WHEN do I poas? Oye! TG Doorbusters and Black Friday are NOT GOOD for Operation Knock Angel Up!
> 
> Edit: I like the additional messages to AF. It's like bombarding your Congressman for a new stop sign!

I think FF says you have to get at least 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep before temping in the mornings, so I guess 6-9 _should _be okay, although your temp _might_ be different from the other days you got more sleep... As for poas (do you mean opks?..maybe you can carry a cup with you and pee in the store bathroom? :shrug: or maybe aim the pee at the stick...?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri said:



> lxb - oops, I think we must've been posting at the same time earlier. Thanks for posting that pie-crust recipe. Maybe I'll get ambitious and bake something for Christmas. Hmmm...
> 
> So you're CD8 too? You guys will be O'ing again before you know it! Let the POASing begin!
> 
> As for me - 8 dpo- told myself I wouldn't but had the urge to pee on something this afternoon just for kicks, so did end up peeing on an opk over lunch (well, not OVER lunch, but you know what I mean...hehe..). The line was a bit pinker than I expected it to be...so it made me...:-k I brought an hpt back to work this afternoon and decided I would pee on it just in case, but so far it looks like an BFN. Of COURSSSE!! :dohh: I have virtually no chance of being preggo and am still peeing on things every chance I get! :dohh:

:rofl: We are all POAS Addicts! I couldn't wait for my CBFM to make it's first request! LOL!

Thank you for the info on temping. I'm not sure what I'll do...if it's too wacky, then I'll discard it. Not looking forward to having to do that since I'll be so close to Oing! *sigh* And yes, I meant peeing on OPKs...I use the CBFM and cheapies, so I guess I'll be toting a paper cup around! The extremes I will go through are crazy! If I didn't love my nieces and nephews, this wouldn't be an issue!


----------



## lxb

xoxo - agree with zeri that if you get ~3 hours of sleep you should be okay. but note though.. you temp might be higher compared to the previous days where you temp at an earlier time. My temp is certainly different if i temp at 6:30am or 9:30am (higher). after you get the temp at the later time, you can use bbt temp adjuster. I think I mastered at aiming at the stick now! :haha: I try to do OPK at around the same time everyday so I don't miss any surge. if you feel like you dn't have much pee to give.. you can do what zeri suggested. bring a cup! :dance:

I used to be scared of baking!! but as long as you follow the recipe... you should be okay and it can be quiet easy~~ :) but it's a big bummer when something didn't turn out right. because it's not like cooking.. you can add different flavor to make it better. when a cake doesn't rise.. it doesn't rise. and there's not much you can do to savage it. 

zeri - yep! think we posted at the same time~! hehe.. you should definitely try to bake something~!! there's nthing like homemade dessert~! everything just taste better from scratch~~ did you take pic of your pee stick??? it feeds my obsession :haha: :rofl:


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - so glad the HSG was a breeze and its so awesome that it pushed the debris away. That is the perfect outcome on every level!! It's definitely BFP time!!! :dust: turkey babies!!! 

I'm hoping I won't need to but will definitely get one in January if Pink Sticky hasn't taken up nesting by then.

So my question with the CBFM is do you push the button to set it to day one the day of AF or the day after AF? Because when I set it for the first time the lady on the phone told me to set it to day 1 the day after AF arrived....

Your black friday shopping sounds fun! Your sister is SERIOUS! I hope you get some amazing deals :) and I agree temp after 3 hours is okay but it will probably be slightly higher than normal. Many mornings that's kind of what I do because I always wake up between 4.30-5.30am to pee and I don't feel like temping then so I go back to sleep and temp 3 hours later. 

lxb - thank you so much for the recipe. I just showed DH the tarlette one and he got super excited and said "No way you are going to make that?!" I said yup and he asked how would I make the crust. And I said "from scratch. not like how your mother would just by buying the shells from the bakery and filling them" :haha:

I will post photos (if I have success!) but it does look like a good recipe!

Exciting that it's POAS time :) :) what day do you predict your Ov for this month? Are we in sync? :dust: :dust:

Zeri - I know what you mean about the POAS even if you kind of know you are out. I deliberately left all my HPT at home as I didn't want to use them all up on a month that I'm 99% probably out. But now I'm starting to think maybe I should POAS....and my boobs are slightly sore but probably because I've been poking them :haha:

If AF doesn't show by the morning of TG eve (Wednesday) then I'll go get one, but I'm sure she'll have made her appearance by then - she's due either Sat or Sunday (probably Sunday) and I have all the rumblings of her on her way. And her ugly uncles and relatives on my chin and forehead :haha:

Zeri - do you have any other symptoms? 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh right, sorry Fire...I missed the question all together! If AF shows later in the day, then the next morning you set as CD1. Some women wake to AF and get to set CD1 right away. I need to work on my critical reading skills! 

I just looked at your chart and your temps are still up there! Maybe no need to set the CBFM!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - no problem!! Thanks!! I'm going to be setting it this month...

I just wasted an OPK and a CBFM stick because I left my HPTs at home (on purpose because I was sure I was out this month) but I got the urge to POAS and I was reading that the LH should surge if you have HCG in your bloodstream. So I POAS but alas no LH. Which is good in a way because then I can just chill out and expect AF and not keep symptom spotting every two minutes :haha:


----------



## lxb

fire - looking forward to see those pics!! I bet it will be a success~!! As for using opk to test for hcg. It's not always that's the case! Some people got +opk but also got AF. Some people got -opk and got preggo! I'm still holding out hopes for you~~ 

*STICKY DUST~!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zeri

I tell you, this POAS thing is an addiction! It's so hard to resist, isn't it? Still looking forward to see what your temp does tomorrow, Fire. 

No real symptoms for me - some lightheadedness on and off, but that's a usual PMS symptom anyhow. 

Hope you guys have a good weekend! I may not have time to post but will be checking in on the go!


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi guys,

fire- glad you were able to speak to your parents and things are better with DH. It makes sense the way you described it.
I think OPKS take longer than a regular HPT if used to detect pregnancy. Sooo this is interesting! 
When I travel I take an old pill bottle or an almost empty one and fill it will all my sups. Actually I have one for when I am working as well. I need to take my prenatals and Vit D away from my thyroid meds and Vit D away from my prenatals etc so spread things out in the day. I carry a little bottle with what I want that day while am out of the house.

XO- I love shopping in the US! Things are so much cheaper. I had to buy new boots recently, as a few weeks ago there was snow. I was hoping to hold out till Christmas, when I would be in the US but thought well it is October and snow.....but now since it has been clear and I spent a ridiculous amount of money on boots:growlmad: Have fun on Black Friday! I can't believe it is almost Thanksgiving:coolio:

LXB~ I need to stop being so lazy and bake! I cook meals from scratch but never got in the habit of baking aside from toll house choc chip cookies:blush:
I really should as I could eat desserts more often if I use gluten free flour. My mother was a cake or brownie in the box kind of person and I just never began.
I made a peach and cream pie only once but used a premade crust.

Zeri~ I do not recall any pregnancy dreams but I think you get more vivid dreams as you wake up while in deep sleep to pee and also from the hormones. I tend to have wacky dreams in general and def remember more of them when pregnant.

I am traveling this weekend. Not sure where I am cycle wise but think I may have O'd, not really tracking. I worry about scanners and things like that when I could be pregnant, but do not have any signs that I could be. I am going to the Baltics. I want to see if I can get bee propolis or some honey type things. Was looking into royal jelly and apparently fresh is rare but I may find some. Bee keeping is traditional and there are lots of shops selling honey and beeswax candles etc.


----------



## FireBaby

Gingersnaps - why do you take the vit D separate from your prenatal? Is this just to give things different absorption times?

Your travels sound fun! Are you based in Moscow? I'd LOVE to travel to that part of the world but I haven't had the opportunity to go there...

I think you might have put it in another post - but are you ttc your first child? We had an earlier discussion about how kids are energy suckers but we all really want amazing little energy suckers.... 

DH and I are about to run out to meet his cousins at a bar but just wanted to quickly post something!! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

My temps took a dive bomb this morning :( 

But at least I know the witch is gonna show tomorrow. She's very accurate with all her signals!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ Boooo! That :witch: doesn't listen! Now to schedule yourself with your DH in about 10 days, right? I'd double his dose of black maca starting on CD11 :haha:

Ginger ~ Fresh Royal Jelly would be amazing to have! Hope you can find it. Safe travels!

Lxb ~ Did I see a +ve OPK on your chart? Fx! 

Zeri ~ Any new symptoms? Have you peed on anything lately? :haha:

:dust: Think Pink! :dust:


----------



## lxb

Ginger - how was your travel? Did you find any good honey? Beeswax candle sounds interesting! Don't remember if you've mention or not but do you temp?

Zeri - no symptoms could be good symptoms! Fx!

Fire - :gun: to af!! Well at least you can hand her the letter in person now and she shall be a no show next cycle! :thumbup:

Xoxo - yes... Got +OPK today. Which is far too early?! It's only cd 10! I usually o around cd 16-18 :shrug: thinking its a fluke? I used clear blue digital and it showed a smiley face but when I looked at the stick... I don't see 2 lines. I saw a blue control line with blue 'smear' at the bottom. :shrug:

Took a pic... It looked lighter when I took the pic but it was more smeared blue at the bottom of the window :shrug: will see if I get a + tmr. I also read people with pcos will get false positive....not sure if I have pcos :wacko:

Pic

Spoiler


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - you might be having a lunar ovulation this month as well as your normal ov!!! 

Sometimes when I try to read the stick on the CB when I have a +ve it doesn't always show two clear lines and looks kind of smudgey.

It's BD time!!! :) :)


----------



## Zeri

Hi girls! Hope everyone had a good weekend

lxb - time to get busyyyyyy!!!:sex: I hope this is your month!! :dust:

Fire - sorry about AF showing. Ditto to xoxo about the double dose of maca though! How has BDing been this last week?

xoxo - any positive opks for you yet or will be this coming week? Hope you get to time BD well, in the midst of holiday activities and all. The Black Friday shopping sounds quite exciting! I love sales but wonder if it would be stressful to shop with 1 million other people trying to grab the same sales. Is it stressful for you?

Ginger - thinking of you! :flower:

AFM - I haven't peed on anything else yet but have an extra opk in my bag and might just pee on it before the day is out, or maybe not... It's only 11 dpo today and I'm getting that AF-coming on type of feeling - softer breasts, lightheadedness, cramps, ...:nope: I'm hoping she doesn't show early because not only would that mean I"m not pregnant, it would also mean my cycles are getting shorter and shorter for some reason. Sigh! Not good. :-(


----------



## Zeri

Just went to the bathroom and I'm spotting...:nope: What does this mean? My LP has never been this short ever. I'm really worried that with my 2-day periods and shortening LPs that I'm starting to get into perimenopause. :cry: I just feel like my hormones are changing. For the past couple months I've been having these weird PMS symptoms, like nausea and lightheadness that I never had before, and now my cycles are shortening! I just feel like this is sooo NOT a good sign!! :cry::cry: Going off to google it now...


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ Don't read too much into Dr Google...sometimes he can do more harm than good. I often have spotting a few days before AF and my Dr referred to it as premenstral spotting. He didn't seem worried about it, so I never did :hugs: On the other hand, can the spotting be from implantation perhaps. Fx for you! 

G'morning ladies! :dust:


----------



## lxb

fire - eek!! I looked up lunar ovulation.. and it seems like my lunar ov schedule for last week! :haha: :shrug: I got a -OPK this morning! Perhaps that was a fluke. Guess I should test in the evening time again :shrug:

zeri - :growlmad: @ spotting! Could it be IB? Could you have Oed earlier?

xoxo & ginger - how are you ladies?

afm, sneezing like crazy since this morning!! Hope I'm not getting sick (nose is stuffy and forehead is a bit warm) :dohh: dh & I did a LOT of yard work this past weekend and i'm sore all over! :haha: I'm really out of shape.


----------



## Zeri

lxb - so do you think you O'd already, or not yet? Cd9? does seem a bit early.. Sorry you're feeling sick. Hope you feel better in time to 'get it on' during your fertile window. 

xoxo - thanks. I sometimes have premenstrual spotting too - but usually only from 13 dpo -day before AF. I highly doubt this spotting is IB (oh but how I wish!) - I'm getting my regular pre-men symptoms and I can feel the cramps gearing up. :-( I'm not so much disappointed about not being preggo (figured I was out anyway) than the fact my LP seems to be getting shorter -which I think correlates with decreased estrogen or something. It just seems to fit with my 2-day periods and other symptoms. I just hate the thought of possibly starting perimenopause at this age - 36 (will be 37 next June) - I'm not ready for that! :nope: On the other hand it could be related to my PCOS.. don't know. 

Speaking of age, how do you girls feel about conceiving over age 35 in general? Are you worried about fertility? How many children would you like to have? Just curious.. I think that conceiving at this age has its challenges, which of course aren't insurmountable. In my case, it's harder now than it was a few years ago because DH and I are more tired (that's because of the toddler, tho), and DH's libido is lower. I had a m/c last year and I can't help but wonder if my age contributed to that too.. :shrug: Then the changing hormones...I don't know. Sorry to be such a downer, but how do you girls feel about it?


----------



## FireBaby

Hi Zeri - do you do temps? I can't remember if you do or not... 
I think being over 35 is something to definitely be aware of, but not freak out about...I only want to have one child... I am well aware of being almost 37 too and while maybe on the outside we don't look it, I have noticed differences in my cycle compared to when I was younger. Shorter cycles/lighter being one of those things...which btw I'm drinking grapefruit during my period and taking baby aspirin to see if it gets things flowing more than it did last month... (will let you know how it goes) I'm also not exercising as much..I noticed things getting lighter as of about 2 years ago when I really upped my workouts - I was working out everyday quite intensely...now I pretty much don't work out at all... I go for walks or hikes but no hardcore cardio...

lxb - boo for sickness :( I get congested when I doing planting in the garden sometimes...that is weird to get a +ve opk so early but the more I'm reading about lunar ov the more I think it is possible....but maybe just ignore it... you could have had a surge of LH but no ov at that time, I'm sure you'll get your Ov at the normal time as well this month....this is your month!!!! I can feel it :) :) :dust: :dust:

xoxo- I saw on your chart you got a H on your monitor!!! Yippeeee!!! All going PERFECTLY as planned :) :) Turkey baby!!!

:dust:

Ginger hope you are great! :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ My DH had me helping him do yard work too! Do you have allergies? That would explain the sneezing. Hope it isn't a cold coming on. I was once told a flux in estrogen can cause a random +ve on an OPK :shrug: If in fact it turns out to be ovulation, maybe your eggy woke up quickly this month...it's your LP that needs to be between 10-14 days long. 

Zeri ~ Speaking of LP. Has the spotting continued? Sorry you are having these concerns...can you ask your Dr to do blood work on CD21 to see what is going on with your hormones? As for having a baby at 37 years old...I will be happy with one healthy one at this point. Fertility is a concern, but that is what my Dr is for :) I dream of the sounds of pitter patter running through my house, or the sweet smell of a baby after a bath, and the kisses filled with drool...I know each of those have a counter, but I'm willing to take the good with the challenging! I imagine you are not only exhausted from chasing your LO, but from the ups and downs of ttc! 

Fire ~ Are you still on vacay with the in laws or is that coming up? 

Ginger ~ Hope this finds you well!

AFM ~ Follie scan is tomorrow. Praying I have a good one growing in there...8am will not come fast enough! 

xoxo :dust: Think Pink!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ started a response...walked away...came back and posted, then saw your post *oops*

My CBFM can read High for a few days, so we shall see. My cheapie OPK is still faint...fx for a true Turkey Baby!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo I just got teary reading this part of your post: 



> I dream of the sounds of pitter patter running through my house, or the sweet smell of a baby after a bath, and the kisses filled with drool...

It's so true! And the counter isn't so bad either...I guess in my 20s I would never have been able to see that side of it!

Good luck with the follie scan tomorrow morning!!

Have you had the test for egg reserve done? What does it involve? Is it just a scan?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Fire!

My tests for ovarian reserve/ovulation (both done by blood work): I have had my AMH, anti Mullerian Hormone, checked...it came back on the low side of normal (.87). It took nearly a month to get the results back! My FSH was still good, 8.1. Have you had any testing done? 

Hope you ladies are doing well today!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - I decided I'm going to get my AMH testing done when I'm overseas in about 3 weeks. I found the clinic I'm going to go to... But I have to wait to get back home to have the HSG done (hopefully won't need it) in Jan and probably if I was to get FSH testing I will need to wait to get back home for that too. 

My DH keeps going to the jacuzzi this week - he loves it and I keep having to drag him out and limit his time in it - I'm so worried it will damage his sperm! It took me so long to stop him from using the laptop on his lap! Urgh!!!

lxb, ginger, zeri and xoxo sending you all loads of 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

lxb - hope you are too busy BD'ing to read this msg :) I say start right now right up until you get your next +ve OPK :) :)

zeri - the grapefruit and baby aspirin seems to be helping AF to flow a bit better. We'll see tomorrow though if I have any flow....hope your spotting and cramps have gone away, how you feeling?

xoxo - FX for tomorrow follies!!!


----------



## Zeri

lxb and xoxo - looks like you both are gearing up to O soon. Sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust: that you both catch that eggy!

Hope the Thanksgiving preparations are going well for everyone too. We don't celebrate Thanksgiving where I'm from, but it looks like a nice holiday and opportunity to spend quality time with family/friends.

Fire - great to hear AF is flowing better. I did try baby aspirin last month but found it was making me dizzy, so I stopped, although I've heard great things about it helping with the uterine lining. By the way, have you ever tried Red Raspberry Leaf for building up the lining/longer AF? I've heard good things about that too. I've been drinking it and like it a lot. 

:growlmad: to your DH for frustrating your spermie-protection plans! I'm sure it must be wonderfully relaxing for him, but definitely not the best idea when ttc! Urghh! Does he cooperate when you try to drag him out? It must be stressful to try to manage all of the factors that could hurt your ttc chances, like potentially damaged sperm - sometimes men don't understand these things. 

As for me (AFM) - thanks for the comments re: the spotting/age thing. Maybe I do need to have a hormone test done, since the last one I had was a few years ago. The spotting seems to have stopped/slowed for now, but I'm still feeling AF-type cramps on and off, and my breasts are still soft. I think she's on her way and that the spotting is probably just some weird premenstrual-type spotting, which I've had before in a few cycles. She's due on Thursday so will just have to wait it out and see. Urghh!


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri - I like raspberry tea - I forgot about it though - so I'll get some when I go out to the store today :) thanks for the reminder!!!

lxb - come on Turkey baby!!!! How you feeling today?

I bought all the ingredients for the tartlets :) I might make them today :) I just said that to DH and he said YES!!!! I feel bad about dragging him out of the jacuzzi because it is the only thing that relaxes him enough so he gets a full night of sleep. So I limit him to 5 minutes. He's okay with that, but I'm worried that by that time the damage has already been done :( waaaaa ttc is a full time job on so many levels!! hehehehe

xoxo- how did the follie scan go today?

Its boring to be on CD3 !!! The only thing I can count down to now is ov in 8-9 days time...so I wanna hear about everyone else :)

zeri - you gonna :test: soon?

:dust: 
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## lxb

xoxo - yes! I have bad allergies~ hoping that it's the allergies! I did wake up to stuffy nose though (although not that uncommon from my allergies) how was the follie scan?

zeri - it could very well be old blood. af-type cramps also could mean pregnancy! i'm with fire.. when are you going to test?! :thumbup:

fire - men! they need to know their spermies need room to breath and be cool as cucumber! can't wait to see how the tartlets turns out!

afm, cd12. Got -OPK yesterday morning and evening. So I'm thinking it could very well be a fluke for that +opk on cd10 as temp is still down this morning. I forgot my pee stick today!!! Ahh.. I want to pee on something! :haha: 

dh & I were planning our thanksgiving menu! Wondering what to make for dessert~!! Mmmm....


----------



## Zeri

lxb- What are you thinking of for Thanksgiving dessert? Hearing about your treats makes me hungry - they sound so delicious! Do you think you're gearing up to O on Thanksgiving Day too?

xoxo - forgot to ask about the follie scan. How did it go?

AFM - Not sure I'll bother testing, really.. The spotting seems on and off... but I think I'll just wait to see what happens between now and Thursday. I've wasted so many tests already, and I still feel like AF will show up any minute. You know how she likes to crash a party!:witch::grr:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - you have a lot of patience! these took me SO long to make :) but baking is fun :) :) I guess we won't have so much time to do this when we have babies :)

I don't know how to put this into the spoiler thing :( but here are the tartlettes!! I just ate one and it was yummy!

Thanks for the recipe! It was great. That blogger seems like a professional pastry chef :)
 



Attached Files:







tartlettes.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lxb

zeri - thinking of making fruit tart, cream puff, and strawberry/red bean mochi~ hehe.... probably need to bake those puff and tart shell ahead of time because i only have one oven and it will be occupied by that turkey~~ :haha: FF predicted me to O on Saturday... but I could O anywhere from cd16-18 (cd16 is thanksgiving day) so guess we'll see~ :thumbup:

definitely agree that af likes to crash party! i usually would like to wait 'til af is late to test too~~ i'm still thinking the spotting could still be implantation spotting~ fx :dust: :dust:

fire - AHH!! seeing your pic made me DROOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want some now!!! they looked ssooooooooooooo good!! If I were you I would've eaten like 3 already! :rofl: MMMmmm!!


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - your dessert menu sounds AMAZING!!!

And yes I've officially eaten 3 of the tartlettes!! DH went out but he came back and is now scoffing down his first one. He said its YUM!

If you O from TG onwards that's perfect! You can time your BD perfectly to meet the eggy!

Zeri fx you are having implantation bleeding I have a good feeling about that!

xoxo - hope you got good results on your follie scan!

:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ Those look yummy! And DH in the jacuzzi...well, if they make new swimmers every 24 hours, then one good long hot soak isn't going to harm him, right? My DH and I conceived in a sauna (we have one at our cabin), I had completely forgot the heat could've been harmful! {We did mc, but it was due to a chromosomal issue (aka my eggy).} And having your AMH done...I like it! :thumbup: I advise all of my friends without children to have it looked at...especially my gf's who are still searching for Mr. Right! 

Zeri ~ Poas for us...well, if you have one! Inquiring minds NEED to know! :haha: And if you do decide to have additional labs done, I hope the findings put your mind at ease. :friends:

Lxb ~ I really need to pick up a sifter and learn to bake! And guess who will be attempting to make a leftover turkey casserole baby?? ME! 

RE showed me a 13mm follie on my right side, yes the right side is Oing again! Hope my tube is ready now that it has been cleared out! She said based on my lab work, I should have a +ve OPK in 3 days and O in 4-5 days! FX! 

:dust: darling!


----------



## Zeri

Mmmmmm!!! Those tarts look great, Fire! Wow, you guys are so talented in here! lxb - your dessert idea sounds yummy too. Wish I could be at you guys' table for Thanksgiving. I think I would eat my belly full. :munch:

xoxo - Glad the follie looks good and that you're gearing up to O! Turkey Babies on the way! :happydance:

AFM - still waiting it out. DH and I Bd'd earlier and there was a lot of brown spotting/discharge afterwards, so I'm still feeling this is the start of AF. No significant symptoms really. Sorry for holding out on you guys re: the testing, but only another day or so to go and then I'll know what's going on!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - Turkey weekend BD!!!

:dust: 
:dust: 
:dust: 

lxb - sounds like you too!! Turkey weekend BD!!!!

:dust: :dust:Turkey casserole babies :dust: :dust:

xoxo- what is the difference between AMH and FSH? I was reading a bit online but not sure I really understand it...

zeri - yay for BD! clear out the swimmers!!! What day are you on now?

:dust:


----------



## Zeri

13 dpo today. The witch :witch:is definitely gearing up to show her ugly face. More cramps this morning and the spotting is turning more reddish now. Darn her!! I had a tiny bit of hope that the spotting might've been IB, but in the back of mind I still knew it was unlikely, having only Bd'ed 5 days from O and all. Oh well...! :-( On to the next month. Think I'm definitely going to try the Clomid next month. I just hope I get to BD on a fertile day and not have next month be a total bust like this cycle. Bah!! :growlmad:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi guys:flower:

Well back but with no bee products (propolis or jelly) did not find a shop but was rushed and mostly in the new town not the more touristy old town. I have a bad cold, think got it from the plane, tired but otherwise ok.

Xo- good results! I have never had the AMH or such but my doc thought I had a good follicle count about 1.5 years ago. That does not mean my quality is good but there were a lot and of a good size (she said i was about ready to ovulate). I did find here a test that said menopause, apparently it is for FSH. It is a urine test, I just need to find the right time to try it.
Happy Bding!

fire- wow those pastries look soooo good! I take the Vit D away from the prenatal because I heard it can interfere with iron absorption. Yep, TTC my first sticky bean.

LX - Do you use opks twice a day? I use them early afternoon and eve as you can miss the surge if you take it too early in the day. Do you check CM? I do and I tend to get fert CM before a pos opk. Good luck:thumbup:

Zeri- what color was your spotting? Has it stopped? I used to get spotting from after O till AF, it began light brown and then got darker and heavier, closer to AF. Mine turned out to be low progesterone from an under active thyroid. Very easily treatable, if correctly diagnosed. Sometimes you can have spotting on an off month from an annovulatory cycle or other cause.

Well got to run. Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies:kiss:


----------



## lxb

Happy TUrkey day!!!

Just wanted to stop by to say hi to you ladies. :wave: will post more later


----------



## FireBaby

Likewise! Just wanted to say a quick hiiiiiiiiii!! and send you loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Zeri

Ditto! Will update later, Just stopping by to say Happy Thanksgiving to all!! 

(and Happy :sex: too, to all O'ing this week!) :winkwink:


----------



## Zeri

To those of you in U.S - hope you had a great Thanksgiving and are out enjoying the Black Friday shopping madness! (if you do partake). 

lxb - I see you got a positive opk yesterday! Yayyy! Did you get any BD in? Hope so!
xoxo - looks like you might be gearing up to O too!

Ginger - hope you're over the cold by now! Thanks for the comments re: progesterone. The spotting did turn into AF (which has been pretty light as usual - 2 days). I feel like my estrogen/progesterone are declining which might explain the spotting. Think I'll try the Clomid this cycle, which hopefully will help the progesterone issue. 

Fire - how're you doing? 

Looking forward to hearing how everyone's doing.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Dropping in for a quick second (super busy, but fun time with the family). Still no +ve OPK...I pray the lack of sleep isn't delaying it :shrug: 

I'll catch up soon...hope everyone had a good Turkey Day! 

Happy Black Friday! Think Pink.


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - hope you get your +ve OPK today or tomorrow :) 'coz its Turkey BD time!!!

How was your shopping? I thought about going to some stores but ended up sitting by the pool instead :)

zeri - I took grapefruit juice during AF this month and it was quite good - I think it definitely helped with the flow. But I still only had 2 full days of AF followed by basically 2 days of spotting 

lxb - how you feeling? did you get some turkey BDing in?

AFM - I had a strange ttc dream: I found a note on my parents letterbox that was addressed to me - it was from some girl who I'd 'lost' contact with (in real life I have no idea who it was) anyway she left a whole bunch of OPKs and HPT's and other POAS things in the letter box and she said on the letter: "You might not remember me, but I met you a long time ago these are the things that helped me TTC" and then she had her sticker on the bottom of the letter and she was a DDS - dentist. Then in the dream I was running to get the train that some of my other friends were on but I missed it and I was trying to call and let them know, but as soon as I go to the station there was a train there anyway so I got on the train and there was a guy who had a massive suitcase in my way and I was completely stuck and I started to get into a fight with the guy. But I realized it was going to be fine and I'd have to change stations somewhere and get on another train and my friends would be there from the train before....
and I woke up...

WEIRD! I have no idea what that means. Except Zeri it reminds me of the ttc dream you said you had about missing the boat....

Lots of pink and :dust: to you all!


----------



## FireBaby

I got a high on my CBFM today - xoxo - how many days do you generally get H's before you get peaks? In the first month of using it I only got 2 days of H's before 2 days of peaks - I hope this month I'll get 4 days of H's and 2 days of peaks not 2 days of H's before the peaks because that means I'll Ov 2 days early :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm home and all shopped out! It was as chaotic as I expected, but I loved spending the time with my brother and sister...my parents even came out! It was a real family event! 

Lxb ~ A +ve OPK with a dip...hurray for Oing! :dance: 

Fire ~ I love my family, but I would have preferred to have been lounging by the pool with them! It is my understanding FSH is the actual trigger for the follies to start growing, while AMH is a level tested that says how many eggs you have in reserve. Is that what you have found in your readings? 

Zeri ~ really, the :witch: showed? :grr: On to Christmas :xmas16: babies! Have you decided to give the Clomid a shot?

Ginger ~ I hope you are feeling better...I always blame someone on the plane if I fall sick after a trip! :plane: And no Fresh Royal Jelly...I was hoping you'd come across some and fill us in! Next time perhaps!

AFM ~ STILL no +ve OPK. I haven't started to worry...yet! I am hoping I just need a good night's rest to bring on the +ve :sleep: If not, I'll call my RE Monday morning to see if a HSG can cause either an annovulatory cycle or a delay in ovulation. Who knows what is going on! My DH was sweet this morning...he looked an my super faint line on my OPK, kissed my head and said he thinks my egg is trying to come in "under the radar." He said not to worry, he'll send in an advance team to cut her off at the cross! :haha: Another growing pain of ttc I suppose. 

I hope I haven't missed anything...I am exhausted, so I will catch up again tomorrow (using critical reading skills!). Think Pink! Heaps of :dust: Lxb...you're up to lead us to BFPs! :friends:


----------



## xoxo4angel

FireBaby said:


> I got a high on my CBFM today - xoxo - how many days do you generally get H's before you get peaks? In the first month of using it I only got 2 days of H's before 2 days of peaks - I hope this month I'll get 4 days of H's and 2 days of peaks not 2 days of H's before the peaks because that means I'll Ov 2 days early :(

Yay for the high reading! It can give you a few days of high (I think mine gave me 6 days of high one month) while it is still learning your cycle. You will always get 2 days of peak...it is a default set by the manufacturer. Many women put a "used" stick in it and it still reads as peak. :flower:


----------



## vkj73

hi ladies!
i looked back at my notes from our dd.

first high on cbfm we bd
then skipped two days (both high on cbfm)
bd'd on the 4th high.
skipped the peak
bd'd on the 2nd peak

i hope this helps:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## FireBaby

Thanks vkj!! It's super helpful to know what BD patterns were successful for people.

xoxo- Yayayayay for +ve OPK and peak on the monitor today!!! Perfect timing :)
your temps have been consistent (not too sawtoothy) which my acu would say is a great thing :)

lxb- looks like your temps are going in the direction of Ov :) keep up the BD!!!

zeri - how are you feeling? What CD are you on?

ginger - where are you at with your cycle? I was just looking for bee farms online to see if I could get some fresh propolis or pollen what a great idea :)

AFM- got a high on the monitor today - just realized I only have 2 OPK sticks left so I'm going to use them on CD10 and CD11 and hope that the monitor is accurate/useful this month and shows my peak days on the +ve OPK days. It looks like I'll get a +ve on the day we are flying back home. Not the greatest timing but I'm hoping we get upgraded seats so we'll be rested when we get home and DH will be in the mood :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire~ Last month my CBFM went to peak the day after my OPK was +ve...this month they are both +ve/peak at the same time...fx for the flight upgrade! Get the black maca ready! 

I'm so glad everything went +ve today. :headspin: I was starting to think something was up because I haven't been able to temp regularly. DH is being a sport...his bestfriend has a 10 day old daughter and my sister has a 2 year old...it is fair to say he has a touch of babyitis! :haha: It's about time! 

Hope you ladies are well! Happy BDing! :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Question:

I have all of a sudden gone blank with protocol! :help: * With a +ve OPK this morning, what would be the optimal time for BDing tomorrow? * My instinct is screaming in the morning (background: last night 8p -ve OPK, 9am this morning +ve OPK). 

I cannot believe I even have to ask this :dohh:


----------



## FireBaby

Tomorrow morning is the optimal time! (According to my acupuncturist -I asked this of her last month-and when I said mornings would be impossible then she said night of the +ve OPk)

Especially because it sounds like you caught the surge close to when it began.....

Yayayay!!!!!

I know the feeling though I'm getting anxious already about timing!! Because that's the whole key to this is getting the timing right :)

Although if you throw in an extra BD tonight it probably wouldn't hurt - but then you want to make sure he's still up for it in the morning - tomorrow morning is the best timing if you have to pick one or the other....


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Fire! I am like you, some women get anxious during the tww, I get anxious over timing BDing! I wish he'd go for round 2 today, but him being 44 those days are few and far between! I'll hit him up in the morning and pray he doesn't ask me to wait until lunch! 

I looked around online, Dr Google, and it seems mornings are def ideal...glad that coincides with what your acupuncturist says! Fx my DH is up and at 'em! 

:dust: Hoping you'll catch your eggy this round too! 

It's time for Christmas BFPs ladies! Looking forward to those Hallmark moments! :xmas12:


----------



## Zeri

Wow lots of O action around here! Hope everybody is getting or gearing up to get some good BD!

xoxo - I get anxious about timing BDing too. DH is 44 as well and sometimes not up to it when I want him to be. I'm on the Clomid this cycle (CD 6 today) but am feeling pretty sure this cycle may end up being a bust due to lack of good BD. DH has been pretty busy lately too. UGH!

lxb and Ginger - thinking of you guys!

Fire - how's it going with the black maca?

Was thinking this morning, wouldn't Christmas BFPs be awesome? What a lovely way to celebrate the holidays!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ I think my DH has been a trooper with BDing because his best friend of 20 years is now a Daddy and we just spent a few days with my 2 year old nephew. I'll have to remember to get him around LO's when it's O time! He really has a touch of the baby bug! This morning he woke _me_ and said we had to BD...I thought I was dreaming! 
Yay for Clomid! It's early still, so hopefully things slow down for your DH and you get to seduce him! :bunny: 

Fx for us all to get Christmas BFPs :xmas12:


----------



## Zeri

xoxo4angel said:


> Zeri ~ I think my DH has been a trooper with BDing because his best friend of 20 years is now a Daddy and we just spent a few days with my 2 year old nephew. I'll have to remember to get him around LO's when it's O time! He really has a touch of the baby bug! This morning he woke _me_ and said we had to BD...I thought I was dreaming!
> Yay for Clomid! It's early still, so hopefully things slow down for your DH and you get to seduce him! :bunny:
> 
> Fx for us all to get Christmas BFPs :xmas12:

awwww, that's great that your DH has the baby bug! :cloud9: It must make things so much easier! That's cute that he woke you up to BD, too.  Hopefully you catch that eggy!


----------



## lxb

zeri - Yep~ Christmas BFP would be the best present!! where are you in your cycle now? 

xoxo - yay for +OPK! that's very sweet of your dh~ hope you've been busy this morning!! :haha: how was shopping? did you get great deals?

fire - i have those weird ttc dreams as well. ~2 days ago I dreamt that one of my sister is pregnant w/ her #2 and due march 4th~! She said she didn't want to tell me before because of my mmc. :cry: :dohh: yay for high reading!! hope you've been busy as well~~ go black maca! :haha:

ginger - thinking of you~~ :hugs:

Hallmark moments~~ HERE WE COME~!~! :drunk: :drunk:

afm, it has been a nice 4-day weekend! it was filled with good food, good people, and good bd! :haha: think I've Oed as boob is feeling a bit sore now. temp this morning was taken after I got up to pee and after BDed AND ~40min earlier than usual :shrug:


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - I love that your DH woke you up to BD!!!! I have a good feeling you caught the eggy!! :) :) 
watching your temps to confirm O now!!!!

lxb - It sounds like you caught the eggy this time too :) :) and in the perfect situation - good food and MILless . I have extra respect for you now after having spent a week with MIL here. I'm finding it to be pretty much torture. 

ttc dreams are weird!! 

zeri - how is the clomid going? does it give you any side effects?

Ginger :wave:


AFM: On Sunday my DH woke me up to BD (the first morning one in I can't remember how long - the black maca must be working) but it got interrupted by MIL!!!! I was horrified! He seemed to be okay continuing but this time I was the one to put the brakes on it. So not sexy after that!! Kind of funny if we weren't TTC!! Finally the in-laws are leaving and I have to say I couldn't be happier!!

I'm hoping to get a few productive BDs in before we leave (after the in-laws are gone), but I'm mostly intending the BD on the night when we get back home, which will hopefully be the day of the +ve OPK. I definitely have timing anxiety right now. :(
But we got the upgrade on the flight back! Phew. I'm happy because it feels like a blueprint for good things to follow :) (ie. a BD that become a BFP...pleeeeeeease!)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ Hurray for a lovely 4 day weekend and lots of BDing! Funny you say your bbs are sore, mine started to last night too! I plugged in future temps in FF and IF they rise tomorrow and Wed, then my cross hairs will show I Oed on Sunday. I am so ready to crawl back in to bed just to temp! You ladies were right, it is certainly habit forming!

Fire ~ Caught in the act by MIL! :argh: It would totally ruin the mood for me! Glad it didn't stop your DH though! Keep up the BD mojo and what a relief to get the upgraded flight :plane: 

Zeri ~ I hope my DH keeps up this desire to have a baby. You know how an over achiever can get when they want something...I'd love for my DH to finally have his head in the game like I do! Bring it! :haha:

Ginger ~ Hope you are well. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Lxb ~ Shopping was a bear...honestly I think the lack of sleep delayed my O! I go because it is a nice time with the family. Between my brother and my sister, they saved over $1,000 (32" TVs for $97, Xbox for $150...). By the end of the 3 day shopping extravaganza I was willing to pay them that just to let me get some sleep! :haha:

I didn't need anything they had on sale...I really just went for the social environment. I <3 my family, but next year, please let me be nursing a LO so I cannot stay out all night! Please!


----------



## lxb

fire - EEkk to MIL catching you guys in action! did she just walk in?!?! I would be turned off too!! Upgraded flight~ all sounds great~! This cycle's eggy will be upgraded to a BABY~~~~ Ahh~~ :dust: :dust: :dust:

xoxo - :haha: yep~ we've warned you that temping is addicting~! but it's all for great reasons~ wow~ sounds like they've got great deals~!!! The last time I went shopping on black friday was probably 5+ years ago~ (i think) but sounded like you've spend some quality time with your family~ :thumbup:

Sending pink thoughts your way~~

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zeri

Oooh, I'm happy for you guys with all the BD action! (Fire - yayyy for DH initiating some morning BD!) And a bit jealous too... I wish my DH was more like that. I think if he was taking maca it would help - but he seems to feel it's causing some kind of ache in his lower back. Will try to convince him again to take it. He's taking zinc every now and again but I don't know how much it's working yet. Sigh... the low libido thing is really stressing me out, in relation to TTC. It would be so much easier if things were better in that Department. 

Fire: re- Clomid side effects, not sure yet. I've taken two pills so far. This morning I felt a little bit down... Not sure if it's the Clomid or thinking about work/ttc stress. I know it makes some women moody/emotional, but I've never really had any side effects from it in the past. It could be affecting me differently now though. 

Anyhoo....I have a feeling we'll be having some Christmas bfps around here shortly!:dust:


----------



## FireBaby

zeri - sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down :( I know the feeling. It sucks not being able to influence a situation in the way that you want to. 
Would your DH take other supplements instead of Maca? I understand him not wanting to take maca I think it is pretty strong and not for everyone....I can't take it myself...I got the runs (yikes) when I tried it. My DH is taking a bunch of other things which I think have also been really helpful - Ubiquinol, L-Arginine, L-Carnitine, Tribulus and a mens multi. I don't tell him what they are for - I just give him these massive piles of vitamins and say "take these, trust me they are good for you" and he says "okay mommy duck" and that's that. I don't love being called "mommy duck" but this is the one situation I'll put up with it and be bossy about it because I think they are really helping him. Or at least its helping me by making me think I am doing something :) hehehehehe. And maybe that's half the thing - I want to feel like I am somehow affecting this thing that seems slightly out of my control on many levels....whens the egg gonna drop? will he be in the mood? etc. etc. 

xoxo - good work on getting your DH in the game!! That is exactly the spirit :) I love it! I totally think he'll send his competitive spermies out to do the job and they will get it done :) :) 

lxb - so MIL was yelling out for DH outside our door while we were BD and then he called out to her to hang on or whatever but I think she thought that he said come in, and so she did (!!!!) I was already trying to cover up by that stage, but she clearly realized what was going on and shut the door pretty quick and go out after that. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! I get the heebee geebies thinking about it.

Sore boobs are def a good post ov sign :)

By next TG let's all be nursing LO's! I'd love an excuse not to fully participate in TG activities :) and that would be the best excuse ever!

I'm doing sperm meets egg visualizations before I got to bed these days :)

:dust: 
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire OMG! That's a triple EEEEEK and a double :dohh: I don't see how "hang on" and "come in" sound remotely similar! You poor thing! I love the effort you are putting into TTC. And what a good sport your DH is "Mommy Duck." Whatever we have to do to get them to play along! 

Zeri ~ I really hope the Clomid does the trick for you. I've heard it can quickly have an effect on women's emotions, so maybe that's why you are feeling blue :shrug: You might have to throw seduction out the window and just tell your DH it's gO time :bunny: 

Lxb ~ FX this is the BFP month! What fun name shall we call December? I have the tune "Santa Baby..." stuck in my head, but because I want Santa to bring me a healthy baby!

I played with my temps (plugged in the next 3 days) and IF they rise, then my O day was Sunday! That would mean I am 1dpo today...why do I want to go on to bed? :sleep:


----------



## lxb

zeri - agree with xoxo. perhaps it's some side effect from clomid? or it's just one of those days? hopefully it will be gone in no time so you can proceed to make a baby~!! :hugs:

fire - EEK!!!!!!!! MIL!! :growlmad: they hear what they want to hear~! that'll teach her a lesson to just not come into your room~! :haha: :wacko: <-- me just thinking about it~! :dohh: Mmm.. nice visualization~! I did that the other day too! Also placed one hand on my belly and another on my heart to hopefully tell it to turn into a healthy baby please~ 

xoxo - :haha: i have santa baby stuck in my head too!! hahaha.. how funny~ Here's to Santamber BFPs~! May our Hallmark moments come true~~ :drunk: :drunk:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Santamber BFPs! :drunk: Love it!

Edit: I just realized Lxb we are in our TWW! Yikes! Crossing fingers and toes! 

Think Pink Ladies!


----------



## FireBaby

Yes you guys FX for your TWW!!

:wine:
actually no :wine: now :)

Hopefully if I can time everything right I'll be looking forward to joining you guys at the end of the week too :)


----------



## FireBaby

hey guys just read your Santa Baby posts! I love Santa Babies!
I mean kinda cheesy but SOOOOOO cute! :santa: :baby: oh there is no :santa: icon. 

Also hand on the belly and heart. That is a beautiful gesture for the spirit baby. I'm gonna do that one too :) it's a good intention to make :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire, we can use :xmas6: :baby: Looking forward to you being in the tww! Zeri and Ginger too!

:dust: to all! 

And the visualizations are sweet...maybe I'll give it a go this evening.


----------



## FireBaby

Yay! Yes :xmas6: :baby:!!

I'm looking forward to joining you guys in the TWW!!

Right now I can't wait for the in-laws to leave. I seriously feel like I'll need to go out and celebrate once I get home, it's been torture week :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww Fire, you deserve to celebrate...you need a t-shirt that says "I survived a week with my in-laws." 

Wakey wakey ladies <~~~I cannot stalk your charts until you wake up :haha:

G'morning Zeri and Ginger! :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay for crosshairs Lxb! :xmas12: Come on Christmas BFP!


----------



## lxb

:haha: you should as in-laws for that shirt for christmas fire~ :rofl:

xoxo - nice temp rise~~~~ I smell a crosshair soon.... as well as a bfp~!! :happydance:

C'mon Santamber~ :drunk:


----------



## xoxo4angel

TMI moment. I don't check CM...I confess I once did to see if AF was coming :blush: However, this morning after going wee, I wiped and I think I now know what EWCM is. My temp went up this morning, so O has already happened...should I BD today too? DH asked me this morning how my "pee-stick" looks, so I let him off the hook. 

Thank you ladies for all of your advice. This is one wacky journey!


----------



## lxb

hmm.. I'd say BD! :thumbup: afterall.. dont think there's anything to lose?


----------



## xoxo4angel

lxb said:


> hmm.. I'd say BD! :thumbup: afterall.. dont think there's anything to lose?

Thanks. He just came in for lunch...we'll see how this goes!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo- Yes! BD today for sure!!! So awesome your DH is on the team! :dust:

Zeri :wave: hope you are feeling better! :dust:

Ginger :wave: hi!!:dust:

lxb - yippppeee for solid crosshairs!!! Day 16 too :) I think you O on Day 16 almost every month. :dust:

AFM:

The bed we are sleeping on because the in-laws took our bed is in a room with no air so I opened the window last night and DH couldn't stand the noise so he went and slept in the living room! So no wakey wakey BD for me but the in-laws are leaving right now and I am SO HAPPY!!

I need all the merchandising (the t-shirt, the cups, the backpacks) that say "I survived the in-laws" just to remind me never to put myself in this position again! This trip I've had time to think of YEARS of excuses why I can't stay for long :) DH told me once: my parents are like fish after 3 days they go bad. Not sure why he didn't remember that this trip....its been 7 LONG days.

My temps were higher this morning but I wonder if that's due to the annoyance/stress and also I took them pretty late this morning. 

There's a faint line on the OPK and on the monitor - so hopefully tomorrow it will be stronger. I dropped two monitor sticks in the toilet this morning -oooops!

I'm definitely having timing anxiety at the moment and no BDs have been happening...yet.... today and tomorrow is my window. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkk


----------



## xoxo4angel

So excited for you Fire! You're gearing up for O! Your DH is funny...comparing visiting with his parents to fish! :haha: I like it! I have a general rule, I NEVER stay longer than 5 days with either side of the family. Short and sweet is key!

BTW, I put an unused CBFM stick in the monitor yesterday and it still read "peak." So it's a waste to use one the day after your 1st peak reading.


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - thanks for the tip with the monitor - I won't waste another stick on the 2nd peak day :)

I agree with your 5 day rule! 

Good luck with lunch today :serenade:
:xmas6::baby:


----------



## lxb

:haha: parents are like fish~ bad after 3 days! :rofl:

i wish MIL could stay with us for <~3 MONTHS and elsewhere the rest of the year! :dohh: Last year she was away 'til beginning of Feb 2012! Now she's away starting from beginning of Nov! 10 months!!! :dohh: She'll be back ~March 2013!

at least I have a few months break from her. Can I trade? I would take a full week w/ the in-laws if that means in-law-less for the rest of the year~ :haha:

I think I deserve a gold medal trophy!!

fire - yay for almost O!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ You def deserve a medal and a title, "Princess Tolerant." You have the patience of a god! I think I missed part of the MIL story...she lives with you for months at a time? 

Lunch BDing failed :brat: Jeez I'm selfish! DH saw the surgeon today, so he was telling me he has to have surgery on his shoulder 27 Dec. While I was sensitive to his story and I hate that he has hurt himself, in the back of my mind I was thinking, "is it rude to now ask him to hump me because I _think_ I saw ewcm?" Can you imagine trying to sneak that proposal into our conversation?


----------



## lxb

xoxo - she stays with us PERMANENTLY! DH applied for her green card ~3 years ago and she has been here ever since. 3-4 months out of the year, she would visit her home country and her older son. her relationships are far too complicated (I could tell you ladies if you're interested). but anyways, she has 2 sons, one in that home country and one here (DH). they're half-brother.

she really has no where else to go as she's not independent financially and emotionally.

~6 months ago, DH and her had a fight (apparently, she thought I was selfish in breaking up a mother-son relationship) and FIL (they're not married - another complicated story) told me that her son and her daughter in law in the home country LOVE her to death and can't wait for her to go back! I was thinking... there's nothing stopping her from doing that ~ 

she is not a bad person at all. but her crave/need for attention and her constant comparison between her and me .. or her and other people just doesn't jive with me. certainly unable to take care of herself emotionally and certainly doesn't feel like she is a "mom"

xoxo - dh once told me that if i tell him when i'm ovulating... it could be a good thing because that means I'm all in for BD! :haha: and there I was.. thinking it could turn him off. perhaps it could work with your dh too?


----------



## lxb

Santa Baby~~ It has been stuck in my head~~ :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeNhjPaP53I


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~~~ Loving Santa Baby! Thanks for posting it...we have an official theme song! 

Re: MIL You _are_ a good sport! I think a 6 month split between boys is fair! And a mother-son relationship has boundaries. Her living with the two of you is already a breach of those boundaries. Maybe she'll miss her home country so much, she'll stay put? Wishful thinking I'm sure Princess Tolerant! Start putting out some Assisted Living brochures :haha:


----------



## FireBaby

We have a soundtrack!! I LOVE it :) its such a sweet cute song to get in your head. Love it! I played it twice :)

xoxo - don't worry about no lunchtime BD - you already caught the eggie so no stress!!

But


> "is it rude to now ask him to hump me because I think I saw ewcm?"

 made me :rofl: LOL!!!

I just peed and got spotting mixed in with EWCM - I guess I'm about to O. Which is good but bad because I'm kind of still in a bad mood with DH. Does Oing cause bad moods? Because I definitely am in one right now :haha:

DH started telling me about how chill, great and low maintenance his parents are (ie. I'm the intolerant one) - I had to do everything to keep myself from screaming something really mean that I would regret later. I managed to do the emotionally mature thing and go for a quick walk on the beach instead of responding to his comments. 

lxb - you are such a saint putting up with your MIL. Seriously. You deserve all the best karma in the world to flow your way for doing that. I just got word from the Patience Fairy that she is sending you a giant wish that you can use on anything you'd like in the whole world, she said it works especially well for :xmas6::baby:


----------



## FireBaby

So I'm having major timing anxiety right now, I think the increase in progesterone leading up to O also must make me anxious. 

I am pretty sure I'll get a +ve OPK/mon tomorrow morning. So I should BD tomorrow night, not tonight? I could potentially seduce DH tonight, but then I'm worried he won't be up for it tomorrow night, but if we get back home tomorrow night and he's not up for it then and I've forgone tonight then the whole thing will be a waste and I'll be super sad....SO....what do I do? 

I guess I should just chill my progesterone brain and be patient and intend BD tomorrow night instead of pushing for tonight....what you guys think?


----------



## lxb

Hmm... I think I would go for it tonight! That way...it will ease your anxiety for tomorrow if he is up for it since you've already done it tonight's. spermies can live 2-3 days on average. So you can bd tonight and the day after tomorrow? :thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I agree with Lxb. However, if you only get ONE night and you're sure he'll cooperate tomorrow...
This is all so confusing! I meant to comment, this cycle I was quite grumpy with my DH leading up to O...never noticed it before, but I've heard others get it too. Must be the estrogen surge. 

Zeri ~ You alright?

:wave: Ginger

Psst...I'll def be working on visualization this evening! DH caved to my subliminal messages...ok, ok truthfully, I was annoyingly playful with him and he finally conceded. I have a sneaky suspicion he did it just to get me away from him so he could do the daily crosswords :haha: 

Daily dose of :dust: ladies! Next up to O is Fire! :xmas6: :baby:


----------



## FireBaby

Yeah I'm thinking based on previous cycles of behavior that I'll probably only get ONE go at it...I'm definitely feeling some kind of weird hormone surging through me at the moment that is making me kooky and anxious. 

So I might be annoyingly playful tonight (xoxo - I like that description its so accurate) or be chill and let the egg pull him in (hehehe I just had this vision of an egg like a beacon of light) yeah right. 

Or I might try and "book" tomorrow night with him...although he's kind of sensitive to when I'm being pushy - he seems to like being the one to instigate. 

Urgh this whole thing is really annoying. I just wanna scream out I'm ovulating can we just BD every 12 hours and I will be so chill and happy if we do....that would be so easy...but that didn't work last time...

Thanks for listening to my venting!! Apologies for being SO self involved,  I think that is what whatever the hormone does....its the mememememe hormone. How boring is that?!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Vent away Fire! It is one of the most frustrating things I have encountered! Seriously, ttc is not as easy as the textbooks say it is! So many things to factor in!

You should feed DH a healthy dose of black maca in the morning...be playfully annoying on the plane *wink wink...nudge nudge* then let him work his magic when you get in the door :bunny: Fx BDing works in your favor over the next 24 hours! (If your flight isn't too early, a morning quickie would work too!)


----------



## lxb

Vent away~~

Agree with xoxo. Make sure you give him that dose and be playful flirty... And it will work its magic :thumbup:


----------



## FireBaby

1


----------



## xoxo4angel

FireBaby said:


> 1

2 :shrug: are we sounding off? Hehehe.

Safe travels today Fire! Hope you're pouring the charm on your DH! 

G'morning ladies! :dust:


----------



## Zeri

So what did you decide, Fire? When do you usually O after a positive opk? I think there are positives either way.. If you dtd last night you would still have a good chance, and at least you could 'safe' knowing you already got in at least one BD, although maybe not as close to O as you would have hoped?. If you wait till tonight, you might have an even better chance (closer to O), but then there's the risk of not getting to BD and losing your chance altogether. It's such a gamble either way! And it's so anxiety-provoking when you don't know if you'll get that crucial thing that you need to have to conceive! spermy:the spermies). Ugh! I've been in the those shoes many times. Hope you do get in at least BD though, either of these two days. 

Can't believe MIL walked in on you guys! I would've been mortified! Was it strange looking at her in the face afterwards? Funny that your DH thinks they're 'cool' and low-maintenance. I guess as their son he'll always see them in a particular light. 

xoxo and lxb - excited for you guys! :happydance:looks like you both covered all the bases this cycle! Woo hoo! Can't wait to see how your tww plays out! :dust:

Ginger - thinking of you! where are you in your cycle now?

CD8 for me. Last Clomid pill today (yayy!). I'm sure it's all going to be a waste, though, as no BD as been happening at all.....URGHHHHH.:wacko:


----------



## lxb

Eh?? What happened to your post fire?

I thought you had a good night~ Is everything okay? 

xoxo - CROSSHAIR!!! :dust:

zeri & ginger~~ :wave:


----------



## FireBaby

Oh! So sorry! I went to add to my post from my phone last night instead of my computer - and I accidently deleted it - it just says 1!!! Oooops!! Anyway cut a long story short we BD last night after I ran around the kitchen naked (not in a sexy way more like in a protest kind of way but I guess it sort of worked). So I was pretty relieved and chill for a moment - I didn't get the chance to preseed before hand because I didn't expect it, but I did use a softcup afterwards -which i actually think was helpful this time.

Only problem is this morning NEGATIVE OPK!!!

So all that stressing for nothing! And now I have to try and time it all over again...and hope I get the +ve OPK tomorrow!

Zeri - if you BD now you are only CD8 - when do you usually O? Do the OPK's work when you take clomid or do they show +ve all the time? 

Having timing anxiety is the worst! blah :(

lxb and xoxo - thanks for the encouragement last night :haha:

I wanna be in the TWW too, but it seems I am days from it!

xoxo - crosshairs!! Yayayay!!!

lxb - your temps are rising nicely :)


----------



## Zeri

Urghh, darn that negative opk! It's so stressful when things don't line up the way you want them to! Anyway, hope you get in another BD soon.. at least for the next session the swimmers will be fresher and more motile. I was reading online that sperm are their best after a day or two of abstinence, in terms of motility and morphology. 

I had a chuckle about you runnung around the kitchen naked... he he! :haha:

I'm still a ways off from O'ing - that probably won't happen till about CD18 and I'm only CD8 today. So a long wait! But I just want to ramp up the BD efforts so that I keep his testosterone levels up. Apparently regular sex helps with that. The last time we Bd'ed was a week ago. :-( We've both been busy and tired though.


----------



## lxb

:rofl: still laughing thinking about your description at you jumping around naked and being playful~! and also being chased to the bedroom to BD! Hallmark moment?? :haha: ah~ don't worry about the -opk this morning~ seems like your temp dropped? Perhaps poas in the evening time again~! Bet you'll get +opk latest by tmr! c'mon maca~ work your magic~! :dust:

zeri - i usually o around cd18 as well... but i guess i Oed 2 days earlier this cycle :shrug:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ Many protest have been won due to naked women! :xmas13: Pouting naked for sex...I like it! Now for an encore performance when you get home! :bunny: Santa Baby soundtrack...this book has quickly turned into a movie! Who would you cast to play you? Hmmm...

Zeri ~ +/- 10 days to O time! We're like a shuttle launch around here! So much prepping! I too have heard BDing regularly increases testosterone levels, which increases libido...maybe you should put your LO to bed early and try Fire's technique? hehehe

Lxb ~ We were so close to cyber syncing! :drunk: I'll accept Oing a day or 2 late, while you accept Oing a day or 2 early (we've swapped!). This is going to be fun! Come on Santa Baby!

Think Pink! :friends:

:howdy: Ginger! Hope this finds you well!


----------



## xoxo4angel

DH and I went and picked out our Christmas tree! :xmas9: Of course he wanted the +9ft tree, but I quickly redirected him to a much fuller 6-7 footer! My allergies are already acting up...one of the pains of having a real tree I suppose. It's starting to feel like Christmas!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - I agree! It's starting to feel like Christmas. I love that you got a real tree. They are the best. 

Since being away and coming back home tonight the Christmas lights in our street have blossomed, it's gone from being a relatively dark road to being lit up like a Christmas tree - literally. I love it!!

I'm going overseas for 2 weeks and I told DH when I get back I want to be welcomed home with Christmas lights everywhere!!

I never knew that regular BD increases testosterone....good to know!! Not that I seem to have much control over when we BD or not at the moment.

lxb - are you having any symptoms? how are boobs?

Zeri - does testosterone have any impact on the sperm quality etc. or is it just to do with being motivated to actually BD? Don't stress too much about the ramp up - just time it with the eggy - I think that's most important :) and probably less stressful :)

AFM - help!!! I'm still super confused about when to BD. Should I try tonight? Tomorrow night?
Waaaaa.....I guess I'll try for tomorrow night just as you guys recommended yesterday... I thought I had everything so perfectly planned for this month...not so it seems.

I ran out of OPK's so I couldn't do POAS this evening when I got back :( and I realized I only have one more stick left for my monitor so if its not a peak tomorrow -then what the hell is going on with my cycle??? and I'll be all out of sticks from that batch so I'll have to to drive around to a bunch of different places because the two local CVS's don't stock the refills. Annoying!!!

I'm hoping MIL didn't chase the eggy away. Because I'm sure the eggy did get a bit scared by her.


----------



## lxb

xoxo - yay for getting christmas tree!! christmas is coming indeed~ :drunk: Santamber~!! here's to cyber syncing too :drunk:

fire - seems like you usually Oed on the cd12. Not sure if you'll get +opk if you peed in the evening yesterday :shrug: you temp seems to be rising a bit though. I would say go for it if you can~ work that magic~ :thumbup: fx the eggy is on its way!

afm, same usual symptoms. pinching feelings on belly area and sore boobs (which are normal). not feeling anything unusual yet :shrug:

think i pulled some muscle last night/this morning from my sleeping position. woke up with a sore left shoulder/neck :dohh:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ It amazes me that the Dr can tell me on CD12 when I can expect a +ve OPK, when I'll O and when to expect AF...but she cannot tell me this early on if I am preggers! Why does it have to be such a mystery? I am back to mashing on my boobs to see if they are sore yet, but they feel like they are going "flat," not as full as they were during O. Such a guessing game...I vow to leave my boobs alone this round. :haha: Fx for BFPs!

Fire ~ It's BD time! Better to have those fellas in there waiting for the eggy! And darn it for not having sticks for the monitor! You will get your peak symbol...just keep poas! Fx for your +ve and peak that will lead you to your BFP! (Off topic: Have you heard any negative information about flying early in pregnancy?)

Zeri & Ginger ~ Hope you ladies are well! 

:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

This thread made me giggle: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1507627-you-know-your-ttc.html


----------



## Zeri

HI girls, just a quick drive-by...(on lunch). HOpe you get that peak tomorrow Fire! Have you ewcm yet? If not, they say travelling/stress 'can' cause delayed ovulation... hope that's not true in your case. And yes- testosterone does affect sperm count. Not sure about sperm quality, though.


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - that thread is really funny!!! heheheheh and so true.

I think flying has to be terrible for ttc or being preggy :( it has to be terrible for implantation etc. too. I'm going to google it in a moment...I have a 15 hour flight in COACH coming up!!!

I forgot to get OPKs today. I was out and about and I even bought vitamins but I just drove home and then remembered I'd forgotten to get them :( so I guess I will just try to BD tonight. Not sure if I'll have any luck tho..... :( 

lxb - Hopefully I'll see a temp rise tomorrow (?) or day after (?)... I feel naked with no sticks to pee on....it is a really weird feeling like something BIG is missing in my life. So I'm gonna act according to your advice as if I O on CD 12 and just act accordingly...

Bummer about the pulled shoulder muscle - not fun at all :( can you get your DH to give you a shoulder massage?

I don't feel like checking CM, I just don't feel like it....:brat:oh what is wrong with me?!!

On "MASHING BOOBS" LOL :rofl:


One other thing - I just looked at the results of my physical in August and I had TSH .71 (range .35-5.5) Free T4 .97 (.54-1.24) one of my girlfriends told me today that low TSH is bad if you are TTC...and my TSH while in range does seems to be on the lower end of the scale....anyway I started googling but my brain couldn't handle it, any of you guys had your levels checked?


----------



## FireBaby

Ok minor update I'm in bed after unsuccessfully trying to get DH to come around to BDing. Waaaaaa just had to vent because I'm feeling so bummed out :(


----------



## Zeri

Oh, so sorry Fire...:-( Do you think you O'd yet, based on your other fertile signs? Depending on if you O'd, you might still have a chance. when was the last CD that you BD'ed? If you're still to O, then maybe you can get another chance at BD? I'm so sorry... I hate the stress/anxiety of trying to get the OH"s to BD on a fertile day...it' so much pressure, and when they say no, it's the absolute worst. :-( He didn't know you were close to O'ing, though right?

TSH refers to the thyroid hormone, right? How does it affect TTC? I had a hormone test a few years ago and think my TSH was in the normal range. 

xoxo and lxb - how's the TWW treating you guys so far? Any interesting symptoms to share?

AFM - My daughter is 3 years old today!!! Yayyy!! I dropped her off at school in a pretty dress with some balloons and a nice cake to share with her friends later. I hope she feels special today. She's so special to me and all our family - we all love her so much! <3

In other news,CD10 today, but don't think I'll O until CD18 or so, so will start opk testing from CD13. DH has been really busy so I don't know how this cycle is going to work out either. We'll see!


----------



## lxb

fire - I think you're okay~~ wwooo~~ nice high temp today!! did you take it at a dif time? havent' had my tsh done before so can't be much of a help there~

zeri - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR DAUGHTER!! it's such a cute age!! My niece is turning 3 end of dec! She asked me to make her a Tinkerbell cake and fruit tarts!! :haha: (she kept changing her mind. it was Dora months ago, Princess Bell ~3 months ago... then it was Ariel... weeks ago it was Tinkerbell -- still is tinkerbell as of last week!) boo to DH being busy~ just jump on him around your O time :haha:

xoxo - :wave: cyber synching buddy AND temp buddy! :haha: Next up! BFP Buddy!!


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - yeah I took it at 8.00 - I woke up because I didn't sleep great - I woke up in the middle of the night and stayed awake for a bit - I was angry with DH!! :brat: however even when I adjusted the time the temp was still high enough for it to show O.

You were right tho - I put in high temps for tomorrow and day after and they show that O happened on CD12. So that means I only got on BD in on 0-2days - not a great statistic.

Is there any point in BD on O+1? Should I even bother 'trying' tonight? 

Zeri - no my DH doesn't know when my O day is - I guess I'd still prefer outright rejection over him having performance issues. He does know that I'm in a bad mood though and he does know why - although I think he thinks I'm angry we didn't BD because I'm leaving not because of Ov. He's just lucky I'll be gone for the TWW because I think I'm going to be annoyed with him for most of it.

Zeri - Happy Birthday to your daughter! 3 is such a fun age :) how fun!

TSH and other thyroid markers can affect fertility. According to my TSH level (.7) I am slightly on the side of hyperthyroidism -which according to that book "3 month fertility plan" is not good - the levels they recommend are between 1-2. I am under 1 so slightly hyperthyroid for ttc. Apparently it says if you are hyper (not hypo) there's a greater chance of getting preg (ah don't seem to be having that issue) but then also greater chance of having a mc. Also if you are extremely hyperthyroid then there can be issues with the cognitive development which happens in tri one...
However my free T4 level is normal - in the middle range, and sometimes doctors just look at this because its the available T4 - so I'm probably okay, but I'm guessing need to be aware of it...I have dry skin and a lot of hair comes out when I was it in the shower - which is one of the symptoms of hyperthyroidism so are light periods and sleeplessness (I don't usually have issues sleeping - only last night when I was having a tantrum) :brat:

I love you guys are cyber synced!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lxb

fire - YES! Definitely bd tonight! I've read quite a lot of stories from ladies who has gotten bfp from BD at 1dpo!! egg's lifespan is 12-24 hours! so yes, BD!

afm, 6/7dpo, not much symptoms~ :shrug: only sore boobs! And a gazillion pimples~! :dohh:


----------



## FireBaby

So I went onto FF and checked charts to see if there were any/many preg charts that had a BD pattern of O-2 and O+1 and I found a few, not many but a few, most of them were younger...but maybe there is hope :(

lxb - can't believe I'm saying this (only in the ttc world) but pimples could be a good sign :)

Sending loads of :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Catching up, but wanted to put this out there...DEF BD tonight FIRE! That eggy is good for 24 hours!

Happy Birthday to Zeri's baby girl!! 3 years old! Yay! Fun times!

Lxb ~ no symptoms for me :brat: Bring on the sore boobs, the fatigue, the gas...ANYTHING TO SIGNAL a BFP! :haha: Pimples...def a good sign! Fx and heaps of :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

No BD for me last night, but it wasn't without trying. Even DH was trying to be a sport but it just...didn't work...waaaaa. Also my temps aren't super high this morning - and I temped much later because I woke up late so maybe my O wasn't very strong this month either. I just hope I did O....


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi guys,
Feeling a bit meh lately, had several days of spotting before bleeding which lead to random thoughts of is this peri menopause? Plus have had achy boobs every day for weeks. Lead to same thoughts but now think from Dr Googles help, is likely the copious amounts of tea and coffee I have been drinking lately. I had an off month so was overdoing the caffeine, which is should not anyway because of endo.
I think my cycle changed recently as I think I was pretty close to you cycle wise Fire and am now in the midst of AF...dunno.
I hope to be stalking some pee sticks soon from you guys, as I hopefully gear up towards another cycle.
Xx


----------



## Zeri

I'm sorry you've been feeling down, Ginger. :-( Dealing with the spotting and achy boobs must've been annoying and maybe a bit anxiety-provoking too. I"ve had the thoughts or peri-menopause as well, with some spotting I had in my last cycle and some other things. Hopefully we're both still too young for that, and it's other things that are causing the weirdness, like caffeine, and in my case - mild PCOS. Will you be ttc again this cycle? Thinking good thoughts for you! I"m CD12 today, so I think we're probably the closest - cycle-wise?, now. I don't expect to O until CD18 or so.

Fire - so sorry about the lack of BD! How frustrating!! Do you think your OH had a sense you were Oing? hence the performance issues? Are you still giving him the black maca, or is it that he's not responding to it as well as he was before? Also, are you sure you O'd, with the somewhat lower temps? Anyway, I feel for you either way, but you still have a chance with O-2, although it would've been better with BD on O day too, but there's still hope!!

lxb and xoxo - following your temps closely! Both looking good.. lxb - yours is especially high! Can't wait to see what the next few days bring!

Thanks for the bday wishes for my DD! I think she had a good day...  I had a twinge of sadness when I remembered that I had hoped I would be preggo for her 3rd bday, but...hey...what can you do? Cd12 today. 




l


----------



## FireBaby

Hi ladies! Just wanted to send you some :dust: I'll do a proper catch up when I get off my long flight

Loads of pink sticky :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ 13dpo...have you started poas yet? Catch that +ve OPK. I've always wondered if Clomid rendered them useless...good to know they'll still catch the surge!

Fire ~ Safe travels...crosshairs! You could be baking your LO while on your trip! Fx! 

Ginger ~ My regular OB/GYN had me cut out caffeine years ago because I'd get very tender breast for weeks on end AND I'd have the most painful cramps during AF. Glad Dr Google was of assistance! Fx this next cycle you get a sticky bean!

Lxb ~ Sooo...How was your weekend? When do you plan on testing? 

AFM ~ I threw a temp out and my crosshairs shifted :shrug: Who knows exactly what DPO I am, I don't mind the day difference though. The symptoms I have are AF ambiguous (Uncle Pimple and Sister Heavy Boobs are in the house!)...I would like for AF and her family to BACK OFF and give me a fair shot! :haha:

Anyway...happy Monday! :dust: 

*Christmas* BFPs For...
Lxb:xmas4:
Angel:xmas3:
Fire:xmas5:
Zeri:xmas12:
Ginger:xmas10:


Thanks :xmas6: :baby:!



:dust: :xmas9: :dust: :xmas9: :dust:


----------



## lxb

xoxo - how are you? :hugs:

fire - crosshair!!! at cd12!! FX that those spermies are waiting to attack that eggy! :haha: 

:dust: :dust:

zeri - few more days 'til O time~~ :thumbup: 

ginger - :hugs: yea.. too much caffeine is not good for our body. also, our cycle will change after each pregnancy regardless of the outcome. hope your body is just taking its time to adjust.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Psst...is it time to test yet? :haha:


----------



## Zeri

xoxo, anytime is test time!!! So I say :test: ! How about tomorrow morning with fmu, hmmmmmmm? 

lxb - if you're 9 dpo I think you could probably test right now! :test:

Living vicariously through you guys for a while... 

Fire - so if you O'd on CD12, and Bd'ed on CD10 with ewcm then you definitely have a chance! Looking forward to your update. Hope you have a good flight home too.

AFM - peed on an opk just now and it's clear as day. Not even a hint of a line. About Clomid and opks - yes, you can use opks normally when using Clomid, but only after taking the 5 pills. If you pee on an opk while taking the pills it'll give you a false reading.


----------



## lxb

:haha: we must've posted at the same time! didn't see your post until now~!!

I almost tested this morning... but figure it might be too early? I have 2 FRERs left~ I also read that if af is going to show... your urine will be darker? (instead of the yellow-ish color :shrug:) and my FMU was on the darker side this morning.

it's just like any other day~ would think I would feel something 'different' if there's a little bean baking in there.... :shrug:

xoxo - not sure what's up with ff~! I'm thinking you oed on cd15/16~!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I think FF is off too. I added the discarded temp back. I too am not feeling any different than I normally would before AF. I went through my DPO journal to see if I had any signs, but it's the same ole same here too! We need to activate our cyber wonder twin powers! :drunk: 

Darker urine signals AF? :shrug: Mine is always brighter due to the prenatals I take at night :haha: I'll have to pay attention to it tomorrow. Now I've progressed from POAS to analyzing my wee in the toilet! :haha:

Zeri ~ You're the best cheerleader :happydance: Cannot wait for you to be in the TWW! Come on +ve OPK! Glad you can track your LH surge on Clomid...come on O for Zeri!


----------



## lxb

zeri - :haha: we posted at the same time too~! C'mon O~~ :happydance:

xoxo - that's what i read from some threads. :shrug: maybe it's just one of those cases where it's different for everyone :shrug: :haha: Ahh... come join my club at analyzing wee~ 

Cyber wonder twin powers.. ACTIVATED~!

https://www.emoticonswallpapers.com/emotion/rabbit-3/rabbit-3-smiley-082.gifhttps://www.emoticonswallpapers.com/emotion/rabbit-3/rabbit-3-smiley-082.gif


----------



## xoxo4angel

NICE! Cyber wonder twin power..._make me a pregnant lady!_ :haha: 

A new chapter for our book "A Wee Analysis" as interpreted by Lxb. 

Love the wonder bunny!

Edit: My restock of OPKs arrived today from Amazon...is this a sign? I hope I get to pass these on to a friend. Fx!


----------



## lxb

https://www.emoticonswallpapers.com/emotion/rabbit-3/rabbit-3-smiley-082.gif said it's a sign~~

https://www.emoticonswallpapers.com/emotion/rabbit-3/rabbit-3-smiley-082.gifhttps://www.emoticonswallpapers.com/emotion/rabbit-3/rabbit-3-smiley-082.gif


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hahaha! :thumbup: I hope our dancing bunny is like a magic 8 ball! Bring on the BFPs!


----------



## FireBaby

https://www.emoticonswallpapers.com/emotion/rabbit-3/rabbit-3-smiley-082.gif 

is so CUTE!!!

I'm jetlaggin really bad but trying to stay awake for a bit longer.

Going to get a chickenpox immune test done because I just got here and my dad has SHINGLES! And if I'm not immune to chickenpox then :xmas6::baby: could be put at risk. blah!

I can't believe it but I forgot my thermometer at home!!! I'm too sleepy to go and get one from the store so no temping today or tomorrow :( what's the fun in that?!

lxb and xoxo :test: !!! I'm SO excited for you guys. I just feel it this month :)

Zeri how many days til BD? Is it now?

The only thing I brought with me was a bunch of preggy test peesticks, even tho I'm not sure that my one BD on day 10 even counts....but appreciate the encouragement :) coz I guess you never know :)

So I am the only one on this thread that's never had a BFP!! On the months that you guys got your BFPs what did you notice that was different to other months?

Okay gonna sleep now! Will do a proper post tomorrow I know I've missed a bunch of things!


----------



## Zeri

Hi Fire! So are you at your dad's house for the holidays? Good idea about getting checked out. My father had shingles a few years ago and he said it was pretty painful. 

lxb and xoxo -so when are you guys going to test???? Temps looking good! 

Fire - on my BFP cycles I didn't really notice anything too different... maybe boobs were a bit less sore than normal, and some lightheadedness, but that happens on and off on different cycles anyway. 

CD14 today. NO ewcm yet. NO BD happening yet either. Last time was 2 weeks ago... Sigh. I tried to interest DH in BDing last night but he wasn't in the mood (roll eyes). I told him I don't want us to become eunuchs/roommates and he suggested he try the Maca again. Not sure if he will. I"m sure it would help though. Right now I just hate the feeling of begging him for some action... makes me feel like a pathetic rejected loser wife. Lol. But it's true. I mean, is it too much to ask for BD 2 - just TWO times leading up to O???? Sheesh...At this point I'm feeling like cycle is going to be a bust because I think O might happen this weekend and he's really busy and has to be out Fri, Sat and Sun night.... :-(. There's a slight chance of something happening during the day but I"m not counting on it really. :-( This is just too hard sometimes. Sigh!

Ginger - thinking of you!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ Holy temps Batman! Up, up and away! (I just used Batman and Superman within 7 characters...sorry, I grew up with older brothers!) Have you caved and poas? Enquiring minds want to know! :haha:

Fire ~ No thermometer! What!?! It's like forgetting to pack your toothbrush only worse! :haha: Guess it isn't going to hurt to miss a couple of days now that O has been confirmed :xmas4: Sorry about your Dad having shingles...fx you're immune! And dtd 2 days before O certainly puts you in the running for a BFP! Fx you find out while you're away on holiday! Enjoy your visit!

Zeri ~ No O yet? Well, if DH is going to be out at night this weekend, you'll just have to hit him up in the morning! :bunny: I know getting shot down is the pits, but you have to keep trying. He is being a sport by saying he'll try the maca again. I wonder if they really understand how much we put into ttc! Fx for O Zeri!

:wave: Ginger


----------



## lxb

fire - AHHH!!! for forgetting your thermometer!! well.. I guess pregger sticks will do! :haha: maybe it's a sign?! a fellow bnb buddy just posted her bfp chart and she bd'ed 2 days before O.. and no more bd afterward. and got her bfp!! So you're in~! fx u'r not at risk for shingles~ as for symptoms with bfp cycle... I didn't feel any different and was convinced that af was coming! Think I tested on 12dpo that cycle and got a clear bfn... got af-type cramps shortly after! It was ~3 days after AF was due that I got a bfp. :shrug:

zeri - i bet watery/ewcm is on its way! men! they need to understand we can't make baby alone! we would if we could! :haha: hopefully you'll get some action before dh leave~~~ fx! work that magic~ :haha:

xoxo - loving your temp too~!! twin power must've been activated!! :happydance:

afm, i caved!!! POAS and got a clear BFN! :dohh: Now I only have one FRER left! :dohh: Save the best for last? Hopefully it will show 2 pretty pink lines :xmas2:

uncle pimples are definitely here as well~ I'm convinced that my high temp this morning was due to my achy shoulder/neck! it has gotten better few days ago... not sure what happened that it suddenly felt worst this morning :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ sorry about your neck...I imagine it cannot be comfortable for sleeping. And friggin BFN! Knowing now you don't get +ves until AF is late you should wait to test until Saturday with me! We'll put our wonder twin powers, dancing bunny, Santa Baby theme song and cyber temps to the test! Come on Santa! Stay away AF! :grr:

*Think Pink!*


----------



## lxb

:thumbup: deal~! I shall test on Saturday with you~!! (assuming AF is a no show!)

Sending pink vibes~~~~~~~~

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Back at ya! :dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Is it Saturday yet?

Oh and yes, this is assuming AF pulls her minions!


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri - maybe you could appeal to your DH's male need to make you happy and tell him that when you BD it makes you happy. My DH knows whenever we BD afterwards I am much happier (even slightly exaggerated on my behalf). But im trying to reinforce a positive action with a positive outcome. (puppy training?)The begging thing sux but believe me I know what it's like! 

C'mon Saturday already!!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ We've started a new chapter...Pavlov's Dog Theory: How to get your DH to hump you during O! :haha:

Lxb ~ I need to go back to the what color is your wee chapter. I forgot to look this morning! Oops!


----------



## lxb

:haha: how to get your DH to hump you~ :rolf: great chapter~

xoxo - we must be twin then! I forgot to look this morning either! :haha:


----------



## xoxo4angel

That's awesome and you're the resident Wee Analysis expert (I took poetic license with the term expert). We just have so much going on in the mornings (temping, recording in FF, thinking do I need to poas today)...I'll try in the morning :coffee:


----------



## Zeri

FireBaby said:


> Zeri - maybe you could appeal to your DH's male need to make you happy and tell him that when you BD it makes you happy. My DH knows whenever we BD afterwards I am much happier (even slightly exaggerated on my behalf). But im trying to reinforce a positive action with a positive outcome. (puppy training?)The begging thing sux but believe me I know what it's like!
> 
> C'mon Saturday already!!!!

Hmmm... that's a good way of putting it, Fire. I like that. Was hoping to BD tonight but DH is nowhere to be found...he had to go out for a meeting this evening. Had some ewcm this afternoon so O must be gearing up to come in the next few days..:wacko:

lxb - sorry about the bfn, but I agree you're definitely not out! Especially since you got a bfp after AF before... Looking forward to SAturday when you and xoxo test!

Pavlov Dog theory... :haha:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww Drat Zeri! Good thing O hadn't occurred yet, but it's gearing up to...now to just figure out how to get DH to jump your bones! I often wish my DH would try the SMEP, but I don't want to mess with the "how does your pee stick look" thing we have going! :bunny: Does your DH know you've started the Clomid again? If only they knew how much we put into making a baby and how one simple act would make us leave them alone! 

Fire ~ Hope the visit is going well! 

Lxb ~ I am still void of any signs that would be indicative of a BFP :nope: I did look at my wee this morning...couldn't recall what I was looking for though :dohh: How are you? Your temp is still up-yay! Come on Wonder Twin and Gangnam Bunny! 

Hope you are well Ginger!

*Keep Thinking Pink*


----------



## Zeri

Thanks xoxo. No, DH doesn't know I've started the Clomid again. I don't tell him anything ttc-related, really. Don't want him to feel too pressured, but on the other hand it's really frustrating not to get any BD on a medicated cycle. 

I didn't have any strong symptoms when I got my bfps - except some implantation pain on 8 dpo both times. So I wouldn't too much stock in symptoms really. Both you and lxb's temps are looking awesome though! I can't wait to see the results of your Saturday tests (are you SURE you want to wait that long??? :blush:)


----------



## FireBaby

If only they knew how much effort we put in to this!! They'd be in awe (or horror) 
Pavlov dog heheheheh

I haven't even bought a thermometer yet :( its been crazy busy figuring out with my family about the Alzheimer's stuff for my dad - getting old really sux

I had bloods taken today for AMH, progesterone, tsh, t4, t3, testosterone, prolactin

I have no symptoms of anything :( 

:dust: :dust: everyone!!

Zeri sending you BD vibes! Oh that sounds odd- well you know what I mean :) 

:dust:


----------



## FireBaby

Lxb and xoxo nice temps!
So excited for Sat :)


----------



## lxb

zeri - have you talk to dh about ttc make him feels? i assumed my dh will feel pressure or pushed if I told him my fertile time. but turned out.. he was okay with it and would like me to include him in the loop. as for testing... Ahh~~ don't tempt me~ :haha: i only have one frer left but I _could _get some test on my way home from work if i really wanted to~ :shy: but yeah.. the plan now is to test on Sat with xoxo~ :thumbup: :haha: (right xoxo?)

xoxo - :haha: i did check my pee this morning! Looks the same as every other cycle! :shrug: how are you feeling? yay for another high temp~!!!

fire - :hugs: getting old does suck. Alzheimer's sucks as well~ I remember yearss ago I helped my mom taking care of my grandpa who had a severe case of alzheimer. it was hard emotionally and physically. having help is the best thing one could ever ask for. hope things are okay~

afm, I was putting on a blouse this morning (it has some flowery type decorate on the top). I remember one of them fell out (I accidently pulled it) near the time I had mmc. And this morning when I put the same blouse on (I never sew the one that fell back up), another one fell out. The superstitious side of me felt scared. what if this cycle is a bfp cycle. what if the 2nd flower that fell down is 2nd mmc? couldn't help but to feel emotional and scare about this whole thing. :cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ Wouldn't it be lovely if you could share the pressure of TTC with him? My DH has said if he notices TTC is too stressful on me, then we don't have to have children...I said "Noooo! The prospect of giving up is stressful," so he plays along. Wasting a medicated cycle saddens me Zeri. He has to give in...feed him the maca!

Fire ~ What a good daughter you are. Fx things work out for your Dad and you get a BFP! You want us to post a thermometer to you? It will help you keep track and make chart stalking easier for us! :haha:

Lxb ~ Saturday is our big day! I am superstitious too! I tossed the t-shirt I was wearing the day I found out we lost our LO. No worries though...I'm sure your blouse had some faulty stitching :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I hope you ladies don't mind my ramblings....

I went to Walmart in search of the elusive .88 cent pregnancy test., you know, the one's people say have a sensitivity of 25miu. Well, I found them! I was so excited...so excited I was even going to splash some afternoon pee on them to feed my POAS addiction. Well, as it turns out I bought the .88 cent ovulation sticks, not pregnancy test! :dohh: Typical Angel maneuver to not read the dadgum box! I already have over 50 cheapie OPKs...:brat: Another sign, NOT TO TEST yet!


----------



## Zeri

That's funny, xoxo! :haha: (Although, you know, you COULD pee on the opks as well to see what comes out....:blush:) ahem! Ok, I'm sorry, I'm being an enabler...don't listen to me! 

lxb - sorry to hear about your shirt episode. I can see how that would make you anxious, but it's probably not even related... Have you ever had anything like that happened - something that you thought was a sign and then it actually came true? If not, I would stay optimistic and just see it as a faulty shirt/coincidence, like xoxo said. 

I never asked you and xoxo about your MMCs before.... if you don't mind sharing, when did they happen and how far along were you? I had one last year - found out at 10 weeks, but it happened at 8.5 weeks. If/when I get preggo again I know I be anxious about the same thing occurring. But it also might not happen, so it's still worth it to try!

Thanks for the comments about DH and ttc. I don't think he knows how much I put into it, no... Sometimes I think I should tell him about how I feel and how much I want this happen right now, but I feel like it might be risky and end up with him feeling pressured...:wacko: It's one of those damned if you do and damned if you don't situations, I guess. I'm definitely thinking more about it, though, especially as I get older. 

Fire, sorry about the stress you're under right now. Hope you get good results on the hormone tests!


----------



## Zeri

Uhmm.. I just did an opk on a whim and it's blaringly positive!! When did that happen?? It was barely there yesterday! HELP!!! That means I'm going to O probably tomorrow morning! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm a nut Zeri...I _was_ planning on peeing on a pregnancy test, but lost the moment when I realized they were OPKs. I like the way you think though...wish now I had picked up a FRER! 

I am sorry for your loss Zeri (and yours too Lxb) :hugs:...I don't mind sharing about my MCs. The first one was a natural mc at 5w3d in April 2012. My second was at 7w6d in August 2012. The Dr did a D&C for the 2nd one to check for chromosomal abnormalities...the results said it was a boy with trisomy 4. In a way, I guess I am thankful my body took care of things, in another way I wish my egg would've been healthy enough to have never caused the problem in the first place. 

So, I certainly know your fears about _what if_ it happens again, but you have to push forward and take the gamble. I remain hopeful that my 3rd time will be a charm! We will all get there!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri said:


> Uhmm.. I just did an opk on a whim and it's blaringly positive!! When did that happen?? It was barely there yesterday! HELP!!! That means I'm going to O probably tomorrow morning! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Force yourself on your DH! Tonight AND/OR tomorrow! (Why do I feel rushed and anxious? lol!)


----------



## lxb

xoxo - :haha: too funny @ peeing on the opk! does it show positive though??? hehe....

zeri - jump on dh the first chance you've got~!! :thumbup:

I'm sorry to hear about your losses too ladies :hugs: :hugs: I had mmc at 8wk measuring 6wk. I went through 2 rounds of misoprostol (first round I had some passing and I still had some retaining products. second round didn't do anything other than some side effect). Finally had to go through d&c. Good thing is that my body regulates pretty well and got my first period ~2 weeks after and it seems to be fairly regular.

xoxo - i couldn't find those 88cents test from walmart! The cheapest I saw was $3.49 per test! Might as well get those FRERs :dohh:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I just saw your recipe link! I skimmed through it and suddenly feel compelled to bake! Or do I feel compelled to go to the bakery :scratchhead:


----------



## FireBaby

Lxb don't interpret the blouse like that! What if the flower on the blouse is this - its the Santa baby you are going to have sending you a message - last time it was saying - don't worry about the mc it needed to happen so I could be born, and this time it is communicating with you and saying 'hey! Just wanna let you know it's gonna be Xmas soon and I'm on my way so get your peestick ready lady coz I'm not only a BFP but I'm a pink sticky who's gonna be a PERSON!'

Zeri - jump your DH! Try all the Pavlovian tricks you can muster up eg.- you make me super happy when....

Xoxo - did you pee on the opk to see if it was surging? :) excited for Sat!

I caught up with an old friend yesterday and it was so great hanging out with her daughters - I love the whole thing of picking up from school, talking about day, having dinner, clean your room, bedtime story etc. 

Thanks for sharing your mc experiences - when do they say you are out of the woods so to speak with a mc risk? Is it 12 weeks?

Okay I promise I will get a thermometer today! It's gonna be in Celsius though so I'll have to translate it back to fh everyday - or I wonder if ff has the ability to do it for you... I guess I'll find out tomorrow :)

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Zeri

Hey girls, thanks for sharing your stories! Just a quick drive-by post for now - I'm going to be really busy today and tomorrow preparing for a presentation tomorrow. Just wanted to update that there was no BD last night... :-( DH had a client meeting that went till late (after midnight) - he had a couple drinks there too so said he wouldn't have been any 'use' to me in that condition. :-( BUt he promised to BD today. I think it might be too late though - since I may even have ovulated last evening when I felt some weird twinging pains. :-( Anyway, I'm going to try for sometime lunchtime BD and see how that pans out.:wacko:


----------



## FireBaby

Zer! Lunchtime BD is great! Swimmers will be in tip top swimming mode :)


----------



## FireBaby

Xoxo and lxb I want to wee symptom spot too! What am I looking for? Hehehehe


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ Fx your lunch date went well with your DH! You have 24 hours to catch that eggy, so let's hope the zippy swimmers made it in time! Fx and :dust:

Fire ~ I looked at my wee again, but forgot what I was looking for :shrug: Maybe if we check it often enough we'll notice a difference? 

Lxb ~ sniff sniff...I'm expecting AF. Her minions are here! If only these teenage like hormones that are messing up my complexion, would give me teenage like fertility! Throwing heaps of :dust: your way! And sticky BFP vibes! 

FYI: 20% off coupon code for YES Baby! (organic lubricant) or other products on the manufacturer's website! Code is: FFD-20 Stock up now! :bunny:


----------



## Zeri

HI girls, here late at work trying to finish up stuff for tomorrow. Just taking a break and wanted to report that the whole of today was a huge FAIL. DH was busy lunchtime in his studio when I got home (he's self-employed) and I had some errands to do so I decided against the lunchtime BD and figured I would try to seduce him in the eveining, but that didn't work either because he was down in the studio till late finishing up stuff and I also had to come to work to get some things done. So the whole of this week and this cycle has been a complete BUST. What a waste of a good Clomid eggy...:cry: It's my fault for being impatient. I should've just waited till January instead of going back on it this month when I know December is usually such a busy month for DH. :-( I'm not entirely mad at him because he really was busy and tired for the whole of this week. I'm just tired and frustrated by wasting so many cycles on lack of BD, and all the while my time is getting shorter and shorter. It just really sucks. I don't know how to move forward from here... whether I'll talk to DH for the next cycle or what or just continue to try to time BD.:shrug: It's such a risk either way. I just don't know any more. 

So now that I have absolutely nothing to look forward to for the rest of this cycle, I'm living vicariously through you guys and your hopefully-approaching bfps. xoxo, what do you mean AF is on her way? Your temps are looking so good. I did notice you had spotting on 11 dpo, but with that high temp do you really think it's AF? I guess you'll have to see what tomorrow's temps bring. And lxb -your temps are rising so high too! IT's almost looking triphasic there! :dust:

Fire, what dpo are you now? Feeling anything different?


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - :test: or are you going to wait until Saturday? 
I have such a good feeling about your chart - it is triphastic!!!

xoxo - FX the spotting goes away and your temps stay high. Your chart was low by this time last month, so high temps now are a really good sign.

Zeri - so sorry your BD plan didn't work. I know exactly what you are going through. It's a tough one...I guess the main thing is not to stress out too much about the age thing and focus on the outcome of what you really want to happen. Because its so easy to go there - to the dark side and just focus on how time is ticking blah blah but stressing or not doesn't seem to change the fact that it still moves on....so not stressing is In January will your DH be less hectic? 

AFM - I did a V-temp (weird!) with my new celcius thermometer this morning and it was super high - but that was because it was a v-temp not an oral temp, and now I've used it for v-temping its not going to go in my mouth ever!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ Is it Saturday yet? Come on Wonder Twin Powers!

Zeri ~ I know it's a gamble, but you need to chat with DH and get him on board for next month. They'll only let you stay on Clomid for 3 cycles, right? You'll just be asking for one day (two would be ideal) for BDing and tell him you're willing to do all of the work *wink wink* 

Fire ~ :rofl: That V-thermometer needs to be labeled so down the road you don't forget hahaha! I'm afraid I wouldn't be awake enough to hear the "finished" beep...could make for an awkward morning! :haha: 

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## lxb

fire - :haha: yay for vtemp!! guess it'll be more accurate?

zeri - yeah~ I also think you should have a chat with dh to get him on board. afterall, both of you need to be on board in order for this to work~

xoxo - ur temp is looking great!!! your temp last month went down at this time!! but this cycle is up and up!! spotting yesterday could be ib????????? :headspin:

afm, temp dropped this morning. af's uncle pimples are certainly here (well.. few days ago.. and are continuing to arrive!) not feeling so positive as of this moment... C'mon twin power!!! WORK!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Wonder Twin (Lxb) I caved, I'm weak and I poas...Zeri made me do it :haha: Just kidding Zeri.

It was sitting there quite awhile before I really looked at it...I now know what they must mean by evap lines, I waited too long because I saw a very very very, tilt your head and squint faint pink line. :shrug:


----------



## lxb

:haha: we ARE twins!! I caved too!! And it was stark white for me! I only see indented line.. nothing pink at all~! Ahh.. pink pink pink!! Think pink!! It just implanted yesterday... it could take a few days for you hcg to go up! you temp is really looking great! fx that 2nd pink line will only get darker!


----------



## xoxo4angel

So we really are Wonder Twins still! We think alike! I need to go get some FRER today....I need some FMU and a control subject. Wonder if DH will poas or at least a cup so I can see what an evap line looks like! Lol. Another day of waiting!


----------



## FireBaby

So excited for more :test: s !!!!

C'mon pink lines :)

Does the control line work if you put a test in water?


----------



## Zeri

Did someone say PINK LINES?? Be back soon, just snuck a look while DD in the bath. Post a pic, xoxo! Your temp looks great!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Holy mackerel!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lxb

Twin power worked for you :dance:


----------



## xoxo4angel

It did...I want it to work for you too! 

:dust:


----------



## lxb

Temp dropped again today... Not looking good for me. I'll catch up with you though~ hopefully won't be too long~ :)

I guess the brighter side of this is that I have 13lp this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

That is great news about your LP! Gives time for that LO to snuggle in there...still hoping for a Christmas Miracle for you Lxb. If not, we will chat with Father Time and tell him to bring a Jan BFP for you!


----------



## Zeri

Wow, CONGRATULATIONS XOXO!! :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo: How exciting!! How do you feel? How did your OH react? Did you have any unusual symptoms? I know you said you thought af was coming...hehe! what days did you guys BD? 

I knew someone would get a bfp around here this cycle. Sorry it wasn't you this time, lxb..:-( (What days did you guys BD - curious) But hopefully soon! Hopefully it'll be soon for all of the rest of us! I really don't want to be the only one left on this thread! :wacko: Althuogh with my lack of BD it's quite likely. Thanks for the suggestions on talking to DH. I'm thinking about it strongly and considering all the ins and outs as I type. 

Fire, any symptoms in your neck of the woods?

Ginger, thinking of you! What CD are you on now?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thanks Zeri. We BDed the day of +ve OPK, and the 2 days after. I currently don't feel any different...the symptoms I had are the same I get when AF comes. My DH remains cautiously optimistic...he said he wants to wait for the RE to confirm it in blood work. I suppose he too has some emotional scars from our recent mcs. Really hoping and praying there is truth to third time is a charm! Fx for answers to come to you regarding what approach you should take with your DH. 

Happy Saturday ladies! :dust: Think Pink!


----------



## FireBaby

Yippppppeeeee!
Congratulations xoxo, that's fantastic news!
I love the pink lines :) sending you loads and loads of sticky vibes :) Super interesting that you BD on the day of the +ve opk and two days after I feel like that is a great formula and you've proven it! And yes third time is a charm :)

Lxb- LP of 13 days is good - really good. Exactly where you need to be for a sticky! It's tough to grasp at these sort of positive things when all you really want is a BFP! :( But they are all part of the process of getting there so your intent is working!

zeri- I'm probably out this month too because I only BD once 2 days before Ov but I guess I'm still allowing myself to be hopeful - because why not :) I haven't had any symptoms but I'm not sure if that's just because I've been focused on how horrifying it is to be in an old person's home - we've been looking at places to put my Dad - and I haven't had a chance to do much boob mashing hehehehe


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ You are NOT out. A friend of ours only BDed once 2 days prior to her Ov because her DH had to leave. They now have a 5 week old daughter...it CAN happen! Fx! 

:dust:


----------



## FireBaby

Thanks xoxo! 
Your two pink lines are very inspiring :)
When do you go get blood test done?


----------



## lxb

Zeri - I got +opk on cd14, Bded cd14-18. So definitely gave the egg the best chance to be caught. Guess I wasn't in the 20% chance this cycle. :( think I was too anxious..... U're certainly not alone at afraid of being the one left behind. :hugs:

Xoxo - hi twin buddy!! Soooo glad the power worked for you :drunk: I know a buddy here is definitely a third time charmer here and you shall be another!! :hugs: soooo happy and very excited for you!!! Wished I could've be your twin bump buddy as well... But o well... We shall all be bump buddies with a few weeks apart :)

Fire - yes! You are still in it! A bnb buddy of mine tried to use charting as birth control method this cycle as she's going through some hard times. She Bded 2 days before she got a +opk and stopped bd! Turned out, she Oed the day she got +opk! And got her BFP that cycle as well. So never stop believing :)

Afm, this cycle was particular hard as this should be official cycle#12 of ttc. It's just one of those days that I thought about the could've should've. If I conceived the very first cycle of ttc... Would've have a 5 month old already!! (Crazy just thinking about it). As my sis's due date is approaching (she was supposed only ~4 weeks ahead of my edd for my mmc) and the fact that she just started her maternity leave just hit me like a brick. Also, I know 2 other people (a bnb buddy here and a friend irl) with the exact same due date as my angel bean (feb 3rd) and saw their progression... Couldn't help but to feel envy.

Definitely there myself a pity party yesterday with food... Junk food... Movies... And karaoke! :haha: think I was still in a bit of denial even though af showed with a light flow that maybe it's just old blood. :dohh: but definitely came to accept it this morning and felt sooo much better!

Don't remember if this has been mentioned, are you guys OHs taking any supplement? Thinking of starting mine with one. A buddy here recommended zinc.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ I have Betas run tomorrow....should have the results in the same day. Anxious about it. 

Lxb ~ :hugs: The would've been EDDs and thinking about where we are supposed to be already on this journey is quite the downer. I am happy for others, but heartbroken at the same time. You deserved a pity party! Now we'll keep Fx for you to ring in The New Year with a BFP! 

:hi: Zeri and Ginger


----------



## FireBaby

Just a quick post as I'm about to leave the house but wanted to ask lxb are you thinking of getting the hsg test this month? If you've benn ttc for 12 months your obgyn can order it for you and just a tip if your insurance doesn't cover it properly you can call around testing centers at hospitals for a 'cash' price which I discover is significantly less $1600 vs $280 (!) than billing through insurance :)


----------



## Zeri

Hi girls, 
lxb - sorry to hear that this cycle was an especially tough one. :-( I think it's totally normal to feel that way, though, especially after hitting the 12 month ttc mark and having suffered a mc before too. It sounds like you covered your bases well this last cycle, so I would've been hopeful about getting a bfp too. And I hear you about the EDD due dates... :-( Yesterday I was looking at my daughter playing alone and I thought, 'if I didn't mc last year, my baby would've been 6 months now and they would've been playing together..:-( It made me sad, especially since I had hoped to be pregnant again by the time she hit her 3rd birthday. Oh well, I guess we can't completely control how things go, we just have to keep on trying the best we know how and hope and pray that things go well. 

Speaking of trying our best, in terms of supplements - yes, zinc is a good supplement for men ttc - it helps to build testosterone and ensure healthy sperm. I bought one for DH a few months ago (in addition to the maca) but it doesn't take it regularly, so I'm really not sure how much of an effect it's having. But is should work. Are you concerned about your DH's swimmers? I'm thinking about amping up my supplement efforts and trying DH on some Horny Goat Weed. :haha:I've been reading that it helps a lot with libido - which is my main obstacle now. I'm also thinking of trying some CoQ10 for egg health. 

xoxo - hope you get good beta results! So excited for you! I hope you'll stick around with us a bit longer....I would be sad to see you go! Anyway, hopefully we'll all be joining you soon on the Preggy boards. 

Fire - are you still planning to do the hsg too? How are you feeling at this point in your cycle?

AFM - not a darn thing. Just waiting out this cycle I guess. I dont' even know what DPO I'm on and it really doesn't matter anyway. Just looking forward to ramping things up for next cycle, hopefully, and enjoying my daughter/husband and all the positive things in my life in the meantime.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Zeri! Your plan for next cycle sounds great! Oh and I was hoping I'd get to hang around and watch you ladies get BFPs, if that's alright with everyone. (I understand if not though)

I had labs drawn and the nurse said they are having a short day, so I might not get results until tomorrow! Are they kidding me? She also said, "we'll run Betas Wed and Fri too to make sure it isn't Chemical." I am a bit shocked by the blunt approach, but I suppose that is the harsh reality and I need to be realistic :pop:

Hope you all are doing well. Lxb, AF letting up? Fire, anything new with your TWW?

Hi Ginger.

:dust:


----------



## lxb

fire - thanks~ will be looking into that too~~ :thumbup: your temp is looking good!! hoping you and xoxo can be bump buddies~!! zeri, ginger, and I will join you guys shortly~! :thumbup:

zeri - :hugs: all the "could've" are just a big downer huh? it's certainly an unforgettable chapter of our lives. you don't temp right?

dh seems to be concern about his swimmers. so i'm looking into some supplements. perhaps I should schedule SA first. don't think our insurance cover that though. 

xoxo - of course we would love for you to hang around~~ preggo dusts could be contagious~ :) let the bfp :rain: begin~! :hugs: 

:growlmad: @ that nurse! people need to be more sensitive! :dohh:

ginger - :wave:

afm, af and her whole crew are here.. hitting hard! Her uncle pimples are still hanging around... cousin cramps are certainly here as well. And mama Moodiness is here.... and best friend bloat is here as well! :dohh:

I got the pleasure of doing absolutely nothing over the weekend (even though I had tons of errands that need to be done). :shy:


----------



## Zeri

Fire, I agree your temps are looking good! Thought I had posted that earlier, but I guess the post didn't go through. How are you feeling?

lxb - sorry about AF and her crew. So rude!!

xoxo - yes, please stick around!! 

Was just researching Royal Jelly for egg health. Anybody ever try it or hear anything about it? I think Ginger had mentioned taking it. Does anyone know which is better - CoQ10 or RJ? I'm trying to decide which one to get.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ I used Royal Jelly! I would take a heaping teaspoon in the morning and chase it with water. 

Lxb ~ Nice to rebel and to take a weekend and do nothing! As for AF :gun: :bodyb: :trouble: we need to initiate a showdown: emoticons vs AF and her wicked familia!

Oh Fire your temps are looking fab! Fx! I asked my Dr about flying and she said its safe. To just stay hydrated and walk around often if flights are over 4 hours. 

Update: Dr called and my levels are looking great! My progesterone was so much higher this time, she asked if I taking supplements! She sounded really positive and hopeful. So we'll monitor HCG over the next 48 hours and hope/pray everything doubles.


----------



## Zeri

Oh, that's awesome news, xoxo!!  Yayyy!! Do you think the Royal Jelly helped you conceive? Any differences you noted while on it? I was just reading that it can increase estrogen... not sure if I really want that effect, but if it can help with conception...:shrug:


----------



## FireBaby

Xoxo that's wonderful news! fX it doubles! So cool the way they test and know this stuff, i love hearing all the ins and outs and details of this stuff :) 

I just poas and got a BFN! Hopefully I'll be able to get a BD in on the day of the +ve opk this month :) also I'm thinking about finding somewhere in Florida to get the hsg test done this month instead of waiting to be home in Jan.

Lxb my OH is taking loads of supplements: l-carnitine, l-glutimine, tribulus, coq10 and rainbow light men's daily not to mention black Maca when I can get away with putting that in his shake :)

zeri - I think coq10 is pretty good, I'm also taking myo inisitol and while I have no idea what it's doing for my eggs I like it for how it makes me feel - happy!


----------



## lxb

xoxo - so glad to hear it's great news~! fx those hcg doubles~!! :thumbup: how are you feeling?

Showdown~! Yes!! 

https://www.emoticonswallpapers.com/emotion/super-cute-onion/super-onion-smiley-097.gif : "GO AWAY AF!"

zeri - I was reading up on some supplements and came across CoQ10.
The journal Fertility and Sterility found that men who regularly took the supplement CoQ10 increased their chance of spontaneous conception by 13.6% due to improved sperm motility, or the ability of your swimmers to move vigorously. One capsule a day also optimises the release of energy from your food, so you'll have plenty left in the tank to test your mettle.​
fire - :haha: I was looking at your charts.. seems like you always have open circle for 12dpo! A very nice high temp~!! 12dpo could still be too early~!

I've also read about honey + cinnamon?? Hmm...


----------



## FireBaby

Lxb that AF go away character is hilarious!

I wonder how much coq10 they were taking in that study, we take 300mg of ubiquinol a day each even thoughi get the Puritan pride brand it still ends up being quite pricy.

My mother woke me up at 6am this morning so I temped pretty early plus my temps are way high because I've been V temping!

Honey and cinnamon for what?

Xoxo are you gonna keep taking vits? What is your supplement plan for baby time? :)


----------



## FireBaby

Lxb I love that you noticed I have circles on day 12s! I'm gonna have to go back and look at why so weird! I must get anxious by day 12 and temp higher or maybe lower. One day I'll get the decipline to temp at the same day everyday!


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning! 

Fire your temps look great! :dance: Come on BFP! Last week I switched over to Rainbow Light because remembering to take the MegaFood 4x a day was difficult. Are there any additional supplements I should be taking? 

Zeri ~ Royal Jelly never had an impact on my cycles. I went to my RE on CD12 for the past 3 months for cycle monitoring and my estrogen was always "within normal limits." :shrug: I only took it to help with egg quality and had to stop taking it each month after my +ve OPK. Once AF showed, I'd start taking it again. Fx I now have a good eggy! 

Lxb ~ :xmas1: Let's hope AF officially got the message! 

Throwing buckets of sticky, think pink, :dust: at each of you!

AFM ~ I have occasional heartburn already and a stuffy nose. I asked and the Dr said its the elevated progesterone causing it. I thought I was imagining these symptoms! Oh and my ta ta's are def becoming more sore! I am trying to keep busy today...I need tomorrow to be here already so I can see if things are progressing. Fxed! 

:wave: Ginger


----------



## Zeri

Thanks for the input on Royal Jelly and CoQ10. I did pick up some CoQ10 today and some HGW for DH. HOpe he's willing to take it!

xoxo, glad to hear about the symptoms! Grow, baby, grow!

Fire - sorry about the bfn. But it ain't over till AF shows!


----------



## FireBaby

Argh! My post just got deleted. I'll type it up again :(

:wave: ginger!!! sending you :dust: 

xoxo - the rainbow light vits are better than the megafoods vits - are you gonna continue taking a fish oil?

lxb - that's awesome your DH is willing to get a SA! I wish mine was.

zeri- what is HGW?

AFM - got my progesterone level back it was 22 at 7DPO - not sure if this is 'good' or not - the doctor here is very vague (a GP not a RE) the range is 3-33.

Also I'm not immune to chicken pox - which really sucks because my Dad has shingles at the moment but if I was exposed to the virus it's too late to get vaccinated. And if I am preggo now (probably not because I got another BFN this morning) then contracting chicken pox could be bad. But also getting the vaccine is crappy too because you are not supposed to ttc for 10-12 weeks after...blah!!!

And also I'm in a really grouchy mood - my mother is hijacking all my time (in a bad way) and I'm in a really bad mood with my DH who never seems to have time for anything except his work.


----------



## lxb

Xoxo - is it tomorrow yet????

Zeri - hopefully Dh will be a team player!!

Fire - I am not convinced on that bfn. Look at your 13dpo temp!! It is still at 98.6!! (Your precious cycles.. It dropped at 13dpo!) fx you won't get affected by chicken pox as its certainly no fun!


----------



## Zeri

Fire, I agree your 13 dpo looks really good. Do you think it's the V temping? But even with the v temps, shouldn't it have dropped by now? Hmmm..... Still holding out hope for you!

That sucks about possibly being exposed to chicken pox and not being able to do about it! :-( Sounds like you're between a rock and a hard place there. No matter how you turn it...having to hold off on ttc for 3 months really isn't ideal, but neither is getting shingles... :-( Ugh!! 

Are you and your DH at your parents' house for the rest of the holiday season, or are you travelling between homes? Is your DH especially busy at work right now, or just making time for that over everything else? 

HGW is Horny Goat Weed. I picked up some and some CoQ10 yesterday. DH initiated BD last night, which was quite nice.  Before that, we were hanging out with the DD on the bed watching TV, and he suggested that we sneak off to the spare room and do a quickie BD, so we left her with the Ipod (to watch children's songs) and snuck off. She came knocking on the door about 10 mins later (BD was done) crying because she couldn't find Elmo, and probably wondering why where we had disappeared to. He hee... So that was nice and spontaneous. No guarantee that it'll continue like that, but it makes me hopeful. I also introduced him to the HGW and he seemed willing to take it. So yayyy!!!  I'm going to see how that works first, before delving into more ttc talks right now. I keep reading horror stories on this board about OH's having performance issues when ttc due to anxiety/pressure - not sure if I want to risk that just yet, although on the flip side it could have a benefit too. Anyway, will see how things go for now! 

Hi xoxo, lxb and Ginger!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ Things seem to be looking up for you! Glad your DH is willing to give the supplements a go! 

Fire ~ Shingles...you are in quite the pickle. Fxed you do not contract the c pox! Progesterone looks good! I'm not sure where you are, but by US standards that is great! To sustain a pregnancy they like to see above 10! Sorry your Mom is being so demanding of your time...:hugs: One day you'll get to be the same way toward your children! :haha: 

Lxb ~ Buh bye AF! We're leaving you behind with 2012! Ready for Christmas?


----------



## lxb

zeri - Horny Goat Weed sounds so horny! :shy: :haha: great to hear DH is going along for the ride~! fx it keeps up and bring you a sticky bfp~! :hugs:

fire - is it tomorrow yet???? i want to see your temp and your bfp!

xoxo - Almost ready for Christmas~! Need to get myself some grapefruit juice! :haha: How are you doing?

Happy 12-12-12 Ladies~ :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ Grapefruit juice...the perfect stocking stuffer! :haha:

AFM ~ I had some spotting yesterday and this morning, so I had a moment where the world stopped spinning and time stood still. I composed myself and said, whatever is supposed to happen, is going to happen. The Dr this morning said some women contine to see implantation spotting as the LO burrows into the uterus. I pray that is what is going on! I just need the phone call with my follow-up labs from this morning! :telephone: Oh, I stopped temping as suggested by a preggers bnb pal...she said it can fluctuate and cause me undue stress. The TWW turns into more weeks of waiting...:xmas17:


And cheers to 12-12-12 :dust:


----------



## lxb

xoxo - you're perfectly fine. I know a bnb buddy who had some spotting. during her ob appt, the ob said sometimes there are some old blood and it's perfectly normal as the LO is stretching the uterus~ :thumbup: and DEFINITELY stop temping as it will fluctuate and cause unnecessary stress~!

Oh~ are you taking fish oil?

C'mon people! Get the job done fast and call this preggo lady to make her stress free!! :xmas2:


afm, hmm.. just felt some poking pain on my lower left belly~! Guess AF is making its final push! :haha: and boob still hurt when I squeezed them! :haha:


----------



## Zeri

xoxo - just stopping by to say I'm sorry to hear the spotting scare. Has it stopped now? Hopefully it's just left over old blood from implantation - I know lots of women have that in the early weeks of pregnancy. When are you due to get back the phone call from the lab? Hopefully things keep on doubling. Thinking of you!:hug:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I think my nurse heard you Lxb! HCG was 311. Now to get to Friday for more labs...keep doubling HCG!

Fish oil :shrug: I didn't know I needed to be taking it! Uh oh. What do I take? I need Dr Google.


----------



## Zeri

That's good, xoxo!


----------



## lxb

xoxo - is it friday yet?? :haha: Good that the nurse heard me!! :dance: fish oil~! [link] .. the one I have is New Chapter (same brand as my prenatal vitamin). You would need to eat it before meal though.. else those fish burp is nasty! :haha:


----------



## FireBaby

Yes fish burps are awful! hehehehe

My temp was high today but I woke up SO many times in the night and even went on the computer at one point so I'm not sure if I should discard it...thoughts? My POAS was a BFN (of course) Also I redid my temps because when I got here I 'gained' a day so I am still only on CD13 :(

xoxo - PHEW!!! I'm so excited to hear the next results on Friday. I didn't realize so much monitoring could happen once you get your BFP.

zeri - of course!! HORNY GOAT WEED hehehehehehehee that name makes me :rofl:

lxb - you are lucky that your AF lasts for 5 days :) grapefruit juice here we come! Do you do EPO as well?


----------



## lxb

Fire!! Look at that temp!!!


----------



## Zeri

Fire, I agree! What's going on? Is that high temp on 13 dpo from the restless night you had, or something else (preggo related) ?


----------



## FireBaby

Temp dropped significantly today and I have all the AF symptoms :(
the :witch: is definitely coming no denial of that :(

So I've decided to get the cd3 fertility tests done for fsh, lh and estradiol on Monday.

I get my AMH number back this morning I'm kind of nervous for what that is going to be!


----------



## xoxo4angel

FireBaby said:


> Temp dropped significantly today and I have all the AF symptoms :(
> the :witch: is definitely coming no denial of that :(
> 
> So I've decided to get the cd3 fertility tests done for fsh, lh and estradiol on Monday.
> 
> I get my AMH number back this morning I'm kind of nervous for what that is going to be!


Noooo to the temp drop! It isn't over yet! Fx it rises and for a good AMH!

:wave: ladies! :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

The doc called me and the lab hasn't gotten back to her with the AMH number so it looks like I won't hear anything until Monday :( 

Blah! Blah to the :witch:

How is everyone doing? 

:dust: and stickies!!!


----------



## lxb

ah!!! Nooo!! I'm w/ xoxo... fx it rises tmr. :hugs:

fire - I have a fertility stick to pee on for cd3 as well and i completely forgot about it! :dohh: I've done that once before though since it comes in the FRER HPT~!


----------



## lxb

fire - did you hear back from them yet? how's your temp today?

zeri - how are you girly~ 

xoxo - did you have another blood work today? how are you feeling?

ginger - :wave:

afm, cd7! Peed on a OPK today! :haha: too early? yeah~ but just feel the need to pee on something! :haha:


----------



## FireBaby

Temp is boooo again today AF will be here this afternoon.

Actually I just want her to hurry up because I want to make sure I'm on cd 3 on Monday for getting the bloods taken!

Lxb - what opk's do you use? The cb ones? I need to order some was hoping I wouldn't need to :( 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:howdy: ladies!

Labs were today...took FOREVER to get the results back. But yay, so far things are still progressing. Still spotting, but I'm keeping a PMA!

:dust:


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - yaaaaay!!!! So glad :) such an exciting time :) 
What is a PMA? I'm so crappy with acronyms these days!!


----------



## lxb

:haha: Positive Mental Attitude! :happydance:


----------



## FireBaby

Ah yes!!! Okay a PMA is a good good thing to have!!!

And no reason to not have one - xoxo- because this is your sticky bean :) yipppeeeee

I need to have a PMA today too! I'm looking at my chart and thinking that I don't think I ov'd when FF said I did - I never got my +ve OPK before I ran out of sticks so I think I might have Ov'd on the 14th. In which case I missed the eggie by a mile...I think my luteal phase is probably always around 14 days...anyway AF hasn't shown at all except I'm in a crappola mood and feel a bit bloated. I need her to hurry up so I can get my bloods done on Monday. Never thought I'd be wanting the witch to come around :)


----------



## FireBaby

AF still hasn't showed. I did another POAS and got another BFN. Not sure if the way I readjusted my chart in FF is correct - I forced it to show day 13 as Ov day, which means my luteal phase is 15 days long now. I'm feeling like I'm in total limbo :(

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Zeri

That's interesting about not getting Af yet, Fire! How sure are you about the cd 13 O date? I think cd 12 or cd 14 /15 are also possibilities..


----------



## FireBaby

I think I really messed up charting this month so its impossible to tell what's going on :(

I do know that by CD18 I HAD ov'd because my progesterone blood was 22.... but that's about it... 

I started temping again on CD19 so mid cycle I switched to doing vag temps using celcius converted to farenheit...so who knows what was lost in translation there....

The only thing I am sure of is based on my average cycles I should have got AF by now, but again that could have been messed up by the travel....

So I'm hanging out here in limbo....

Thinking about going and buying more peesticks, because the ones I've been using are these crappy ones that the woman who I bought my CBFM from gave to me - they aren't over the expiry date but who knows if they are any good.....

Also thinking that the myo inositol that I've been taking might have done something to my cycle....where the hell is AF?!

Zeri - where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ I vote poas, it always makes me feel proactive. :haha: Are you using the internet cheapies from Amazon? They were recommended to me by my RE.

Fire ~ Still a BFN? What has happened to AF! :shrug: I've heard travel can have an impact on cycles. Hopefully you'll get your AMH results soon!

Zeri ~ :hi: 

We're off to NY in the morning! *8 shopping days until Christmas!*. 

Think pink! :dust:


----------



## Zeri

Hi guys,

What was your temp like today, Fire? Sorry about the uncertainty... hopefully you get AF soon so you can start your testing. Do you think there might be chance for a bfp? I agree that getting those other tests might be a good idea. 

lxb and xoxo - hi!! Nothing much new with me today. I *think" I'm about 11 dpo (AF due on WEd/Thurs) but am not really keeping check since I"m not in the game anyway. I've spent most of the weekend feeling so heartbroken about the children/parents in Connecticut....what an awful awful awful thing!! It makes me so very sad. :-(


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri - so sorry you are feeling blah about your cycles. Just focus on the final outcome and believe in that and things will line up. I have been doing this funny visualization just imagining the egg being like this beacon and doing all the work attracting the sperm to her so I don't have to do all the work trying to force stuff to happen. This month definitely felt forced for me and it wasn't successful so maybe forcing stuff doesn't work :(

lxb - yes test!!!

xoxo - when do you get your next results? :) hooray for X'mas shopping in NY! I love NY in the Winter. So beautiful!!!


So I got a proper dip in temp today - so AF is finally going to arrive for sure. However that messes up my CD3 tests that are supposed to happen today. I'm wondering if I should get them done tomorrow morning right before I get on my 15 hour flight. But AF hasn't actually shown up yet. Eeeeekkkkk.

I readjusted my chart so that it shows Ov on Day 14 - who knows what was going on this month, my guess is the Myo Inositol has something to do with it as well as the travelling....BLAH!!!!

I have really bad TMJ and the dentist use to inject botox into it through the inside of my mouth- which would give me total relief- anyway because of TTC I decided not to do it for several months, or maybe never again but the TMJ has been majorly playing up this month and I've been tempted to go and get it again :( so I've been trying to research other muscle relaxants or exercises for TMJ that don't involve botox because from everything I've read botox is not good to do while TTC. 

The school shooting thing was awful, just terrible, honestly as soon as I heard the gist of what happened I stayed as far away from any news/media as possible after the first thing I read made me cry for hours and it was making me feel so sick and sad and I decided I only wanted to put good feelings into the world. God I could not imagine what those parents were going through.


----------



## lxb

xoxo - Oo~ How long will you stay in NY?

zeri - Yeah~ I've been feeling depressed over the weekend too! There are some sick sick people out there. And I can't even imagine how the family/friends felt! sigh....

fire - Hmm... I really thought you've Oed on CD12 as you have a temp dip on CD11. Perhaps the traveling messed things up a bit? Longer LP is a good thing but it's frustrating since you usually have ~14LP! I've read that people got their BFP after a weird cycle! :shrug: maybe you will be another!! :hugs:

afm, ALMOST done with my christmas gifts! 2 more to go (planning to bake some goodies for those two).. so will probably bake it over the weekend~ :thumbup: Still have to pre-make some stuff for my niece's bday cake!! (fondant/buttercream/etc.) so will be starting today~~

I've also plan to make some christmas cards. But now feeling a little lazy! :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

I'm going to get on my looooooong flight shortly. I was sure AF would show up today just to make my flight even more pleasant but she hasn't shown yet so whaaaat is that all about?! my temp dipped even more this morning so it's like she's here only she's not :(

Got my AMH result it is 19.5 of a range 14-30 so I'm within normal, normal lowish.

I'm so confused about my cycle but I ordered a bunch of digi opk's and softcups so this month I'm back on the wagon :)

Lxb - your baking is amazing! Can't wait to see a pic of your fondant flowers, I'd love to learn how to make those.

Xoxo - how is your prog levels? When do you get to do a scan?

Zeri - are you gonna start temping? I need another chart to stalk hehehe

ginger :wave:


----------



## Zeri

Hope you have a good flight, Fire. I guess your AF will be here soon, by the looks of temps. HOpe she doesn't arrive during your flight though!

What does AMH measure again? Glad your result was within normal.

xoxo = how are you feeling girly?

lxb - making Christmas cards? Wow...you are such a creative person! I'm sure your family will enjoy them and your baked goodies as well. 

AFM - nothing much. This cycle seems to be dragging on forever.... Think I'm 12 dpo today. I notice I"m not getting the regular PMS symptoms like lightheadness, nausea yet...I think that's because my progesterone if more elevated on the Clomid than it would be usually. Bah...what a waste of good progesterone! Oh well. I used to temp but don't think it' woudn't work for me now because I don't usually 3 hours uninterrupted sleep before waking (usually get up to pee around 6ish..).


----------



## lxb

fire - hope if AF is going to show.. she should wait 'til after your flight and just show already~! Longer LP could be a good thing but definitely frustrating~ Great to hear your AMH result is within normal range~

Yay for OPK! :dance: Think PINK~! :hugs:

zeri - I'm w/ fire~ I need to stalk another chart!! Perhaps you should temp at ~6am everyday? temping is addicting so.. be warned! :haha: but it definitely gives a lot of information about our cycle! (it could be confusing at times too~ :haha: but we'll be addicts together :drunk:)

xoxo - You should keep that link to your BFP chart! So we can obsessed over it and compare our temp to yours! :haha: How are you feeling girly~~ :hugs:

afm, didn't get to make Christmas Cards yesterday as I couldn't find any envelopes!!! :dohh: I was SURE I had some! Let's see if I have time to go to the store today after work :shrug: I did make some marshmallow fondants for my niece's bday cake though~ :thumbup: Planning to make buttercream tonight and color the fondant~

Got -OPK today, which I'm not surprised~ CM is watery (not 'clear' watery though)... kinda cloudy-watery-looking. So.. almost fertile cm? Guess time will tell :coffee:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! Sorry I've not caught up...I heart NY. Loving that we've stayed in Time Square (the pic is our view). My DH is currently at the gym (I'm exhausted from walking!), so I thought I'd log in!

Fire ~ No AF, really?? I'm still stumped! :shrug:

Lxb ~ Your pastry skills are amazing! You can ship my pastry box overnight to me anytime! Haha! Keep poas!

Zeri ~ Give in to peer pressure and start temping...it reinforces what the OPKs tell you! 

AFM ~ We landed in NY and the Dr called with Monday labs...HCG continues to double and progesterone is at 28.3, so things are still progressing! I took my FF chart down b/c I stopped temping, but I can put it back up :xmas4:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - love your NYC view!! I love that about NYC you get SO much exercise just from walking about everywhere. I never realize how much I'm walking because everything is so fun but at the end of the day I figure it out when my feet ache!
I've never spent NYE in NYC but I want to sometime :)

AF finally arrived. On the plane. Thanks for that. As if a 15 hour flight in coach wasn't unpleasant enough already :) hehehehe. I guess travelling (and MILs) really do mess with cycles. I was pretty regular before MIL freaked it out in Florida :) 

But I'm relieved to start a cycle again and I'm going to try my best not to get anxious about what days to BD - because now my cycle has been pushed out I might not Ov until 29/30/31, NYE baby maybe?

I've spent the whole day in bed - so nice to be in my own bed again. But we are flying out again tomorrow to Florida so I'm making the most of it while I can and trying not to think about getting on a plane AGAIN in 15 hours time.

zeri - temp temp temp! Try V-temps they are more accurate than oral temps even if you get up and down ones if you temp at 6am I think it will be fine even with 2 hours or so unbroken sleep. You'll be addicted I promise!!

lxb - I'm gonna go to your journal now and see if you've posted more pastry pics


----------



## lxb

xoxo - Oo~~ very nice view~~~ :thumbup: Great to hear how well things are progressing~! :hugs: How long will you be in NY for? Yeah~ I like to click on BFP charts and compare my temp to theirs~ :haha: :shy: Maybe you can put a link in the post instead of in your siggy?

fire - :growlmad: damn af! It's always nice to be in our own bed~ :growlmad: to MIL & traveling for messing with your cycle~! :hugs: sending pink sticky vibes through the screen for you~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Nah~ I haven't been able to bake up anything lately~ Been prepping for some stuff for making my niece's bday cake! Made some marshmallow fondant as well as some buttercream. Planning to color them tonight to the desire color~ If I have time, I'll pre-make some flowers too :)

zeri - yes! temp!! :happydance: I usually temp at ~6am~~

afm, got -OPK today, which is expected as it's only CD12. I feel like if I dont' have OPK/temp, i would've think I'm Oing already from the pinching on the belly~ I drank a glass of grapefruit juice last night and I did NOT shrivel, which is weird! :shy:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - so interesting that you can handle grapefruit juice now :) I think it's a good sign :)

I'm going to get some grapefruits tonight. I left my EPO capsules at home so I guess this cycle I won't take them and hope that the EWCM does its thing.

Do you chart your CM as well? I haven't been consistent about doing that, but I guess it is probably another good indicator...the only time I notice anything is when I get EWCM but last month when I noticed spotting and EWCM it didn't correspond with Ov. Actually I'm super confused about my cycle last month it kind of bums me out because I thought I had a regular 12 day Ov day...

I'm thinking about getting the FSH, LH and estradiol tests done tomorrow - I might just go to one of those places where you go to the lab directly and order them instead of going through my Obyn back at home.

xoxo - yes I wanna see your BFP cycle FF chart too :) I am totally obsessed with overlying my chart onto other BFP charts :)

Zeri - how you feeling?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hi: I'm too pooped to continue the madness that IS NYC! I do enjoy it here and DH is such a sport...I've had to pee quite a bit. Thankfully Sak's is our half way marker, so I can dip in there to potty! :haha: 

I'll get you ladies the ff link in a jiffy! I'm still taking things one day at a time...Next week is my ultra sound and I pray things are still progressing as expected. 

Lxb ~ Isn't it crazy how in tune we are with our bodies? Hurray for gearing up to O again...FX it's a Christmas Conception! (How'd the nieces cake turn out?)

Fire ~ Planes and periods...could it be more awkward?!? That tiny bathroom to tidy up *sigh* Not sure if you've decided, but it wouldn't hurt to have your FSH looked at...did you decide where to have your HSG done?

Zeri ~ How are you? Where are you in your cycle now? Are you all doing anything special for your daughter during the holiday? I bet a LO brings the magic/spirit of it all to life! 

Ginger ~ Thinking of you.

:dust:


----------



## FireBaby

I was going to get my CD3 tests done today - fsh, lh and estradiol but I slept all day! Jetlagging :( so I guess I'll have to wait until next cycle which if ff is correct will be January 16th. I found out we are travelling again next month. sigh :( but I guess that doesn't matter as long as we BD at the right time! And I don't think I can get HSG done this month as it might be Christmas although I did find a hospital here that does it so I will call tomorrow and see which days they are available over the holidays....it would be good to get something done and to do something to progress this all forward. I'm feeling a bit limbo-y at the moment. 

So I think my AMH was 2.73 on the US scale once I translate it (19.5) from the Australian scale. 

xoxo do you have any idea about what is the range for AMH?

So excited for your scan :) I know you are going to be delighted. Do you get photos at that scan or is that later? yippeeee!

lxb sending you O vibes and loads and loads of pink stickies through the monitor :) have you got any supplements for your DH? I was about to order some more ubiquinol (Coq10) that stuff is pricy!

zeri - Hiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!! pink stickies to you too :) where you at today?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ Your AMH is amazing!! They say anything over 2 (US) is very good! :yipee:

Happy Holidays Ladies! Wishing you the best now and always!
https://www.picgifs.com/mini-graphics/mini-graphics/christmas/mini-graphics-christmas-746958.gif


----------



## xoxo4angel

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cf3c8/

My FF link...hope this is of some help! 

Merry Christmas Ladies...looks like you'll all be Oing shortly! Up first is Lxb! Come on 2013...bring us the pink sticky!


----------



## FireBaby

I love that chart!!!

I'm still confused with my AMH number because I've read that with the larger numbers 20-40 is a good number...so on that scale I am under, the scale was 14-30 that my test was on so 19.5 is also slightly under for that...anyway its 'within' range I guess so that's the main thing. I might get it tested in the US again.

C'mon lxb - Christmas baby!!

zeri :wave:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Christmas :dust: Ladies!

Fire ~ My AMH is .87, RE said its on the low side of normal :shrug: I believe the jury is still out on its accuracy though...some Dr's will not use it as a measure of your ovarian reserve. FSH has been around longer, if you don't get your BFP this round (fx you do), then I'd have it looked at. I wonder if you can use this cycle to have cycle monitoring done...just a thought.

Yikes! Two shopping days until Christmas!


----------



## FireBaby

Oh I have to get my FSH tested ASAP. But I'm already on CD5 today :( so I guess I'll wait until January to do this :(


Happy Christmas :dust: everyone!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ Fxed your psychic's prediction for a January conception comes true! Come on New Year's baby!

Lxb ~ Your niece's cake looks so amazing! Def the work of a pro! And yay for a dip...isn't that usually a sign of Oing?

Ginger and Zeri ~ :wave: Hope you are well...thinking of you!


----------



## Zeri

Hi girls, sorry I haven't updated in a while. Last week was busy with work and trying to catch the pre-Christmas tax-free sales, and then DH pretty much wrecked the car in an accident on Friday night.:wacko: :nope: :growlmad: Thankfully he was okay..but not having a car just makes things really inconvenient right now and adds to the financial stress we were really feeling - ugh!! Men!! I was so upset with him because I've warned him about his careless driving habits before, and he said I was just being a 'woman' and worrying too much. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: GRRRR!!!

Anyway, hope all is well with everyone. I really need to catch up!

xoxo - sounds like you had a tiring but good trip to NY! That view was Empire STate Building was gorgeous - I can only imagine what staying in that hotel must've been like! Jealous! How are you feeling these days? All the best for your scan this week!

lxb - did you O already?The last time I checked I know you were gearing up to O.... funny - last time you O'd arond Thanksgiving, and this time it'll be around Christmas, right? Hope you get some good BD in for that New Year's Baby! What treats are you baking for the holidays?

Fire - sorry your FSH (and HSG?) tests have to be pushed back. :-( You're on CD7 now? Where are you planning to be for the holidays? I can imagine all the travelling recently must be tiring...HUGS!

AFM - CD5 today. So we're pretty close again, cycle-wise, Fire. I might probably O around CD14-16. Nothing new for me this cycle as yet - except taking the CoQ10. Trying to work on getting regular BD as well. Re: temping - I did temp for months when ttc #1 so I know how helpful and obsessive it can be -  - and it did tell me a lot about my cycles too. I'm not sure I really want to be bothered with having to do it every morning though...and I think I"m familiar enough with my cycles that I don't really feel I need to do it, and part of me feels like what's the sense of knowing more about my cycles when I'm not getting any BD anyway...hehe...Sigh! So we'll see. I will attach my chart for this cycle, though. Maybe after the holidays one of you girls can help me in understanding how to attach it? 

Anyway, HAPPY HOLIDAYS to everyone!!! :xmas16:


----------



## lxb

Wanted to drop by and wish everyone a Merry Christmas and happy holidays! 

:hugs:

Bring on 2013 BFPs!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

zeri - so sorry to hear about your DH's car accident :( thank goodness he's okay!

Yes our cycles are in sync!!!

I peed on my first CBFM stick this morning (I forgot to yesterday) it registered as low but there was a faint 2nd line on it, so I might be relying on OPK sticks instead of it this month. I guess I'll start peeing on the OPK's tomorrow (?) what do you guys think?

lxb - so excited for you +ve OPKs!!! You are gonna have a Santa Baby (Santa conceive!!)

xoxo- please breathe your preggy vibes all over us :) 

Happy Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!!!!

Sending you all loads of :dust: :dust:


----------



## lxb

:wave: ladies~~ Hope you all had a nice Christmas~ :hugs:

fire - it's weird sometimes grapefruit juice made me shrivel and one out of ~10 times I didnt' shrivel! I do try to chart cm and sometimes got confused! I think I've been having watery cm (but it looks cloudy -- not clear). I just put them as watery :shrug: but when approaching O time, I usually feel wet~ (guess grapefruit juice helped?) hehe... how are you feeling? Almost O time?? 

zeri - Eeek!! So sorry to hear about the accident!! :growlmad: @ dh for his careless driving habits!! Men!! Thankfully everyone's ok!! Have you talk to dh about timing bd? 

xoxo - thanks for the compliment on my niece's cake! My niece absolutely loved it!! haha... she just kept staring at the cake! :haha: mission accomplished~! Whenever I look at the view from your room at ny.. it always amazes me! Ohh.. not to mention that pretty BFP chart you've shared!! :thumbup: and yay for multiple bathroom trips~~ :haha:

afm, I put in higher temp for the next 2 days... FF showed I Oed yesterday! So that makes me 1dpo today?! :dance: 

Sending sticky vibes to you ladies~~ 

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lxb

360 view of my niece's cake!! :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v470/xb211/image-3_zps71497ca1.gif


----------



## xoxo4angel

Just throwing out what is left of the 2012 :dust: out to you ladies! 

Hope you all had a fab Christmas...now to gear up for New Years! 

Fire ~ I read the two lines on the CBFM sticks are different than a regular OPK. One line is looking for LH, the other estrogen...not sure how accurate that is though :shrug:

Lxb ~ Yay for the TWW! Crossing fingers and toes! Time to start visualizing sperm meets eggy!

Zeri ~ Sorry about your DH's accident...I too am glad he is ok. You can show your appreciation for his safety by putting the moves on him! :bunny: (I'm just being playful...good luck getting the BDing in) Did you say you were doing Clomid again?


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - I LOVE that cake. Amazing amazing amazing. 

Yay for 1dpo!! Did you get some good BP in during O? Are you going to BD again today/tomorrow?

So I can't find my thermometer!! Yes that's right I had it yesterday morning but today...nowhere to be found...I literally upturned the whole bed....and I think the pharmacy on the island has already closed so I can't temp today or tomorrow :( waaaaaa

Good thing I have zillions of OPK's and CBFM sticks to pee on...

Maybe I'll go pee on an OPK right now :)

xoxo when do you get your first scan?

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ 3 days into your TWW...this time is going to go by quickly...it just HAS to! 

Fire ~ No thermometer!?! WHAT! Haha. I can picture you turning the room upside down looking for it (kind of like my DH would do if he lost the remote!). I hope it has since turned up...you should be ovulating soon!

Zeri ~ Where are you in your cycle. Hope things are going well for you guys and you have the accident sorted out!

AFM ~ I went for my second scan today. HB was 161. I go for another scan on Jan 9th...about the time you ladies will be announcing your BFPs! Come on 2013...this has to be the lucky year! 

:dust: Hope you all have great plans for New Years!


----------



## FireBaby

I got my +ve OPK this morning. So yikes now what?!
xoxo what days did you BD last month?
If I can only get one BD in when should I try for? Tonight? Or tomorrow? We're leaving Florida early Sunday so tomorrow would be our last chance before we go home and last time from experience DH didn't want to BD on the day that we arrived back home after travelling (I might have missed the eggy by that time anyway)....
I still can't find my thermometer - oh well :(


----------



## lxb

xoxo - yay for nice hb~!! :cloud9: Jan 9th is just around the corner~~ :dance:

fire - eek for no thermometer!!! it's like fish without water! :haha: Oo... +opk! I would say BD today!! AND tomorrow if you get a chance to~ :thumbup: C'mon spermies... time to attack eggy!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zeri

Fire, I would say try to Bd tonight as well. You probably will O tomorrow - better to have the spermies waiting there to attack the eggy. Tomorrow could work too but might be a bit late. If tonight doesn't work I guess you could try for tomorrow and see if he's up to it. Hope you find your thermometer soon! 

lxb- that's an awesomely beautiful cake!!! Wow!!! I would LOVE to get a cake like that....  You're so talented and creative!

xoxo - Yayyy for a great first scan!!  How did you feel to see the baby on the screen?? Awww....I'm so excited for you guys. Grow, baby, grow!!

AFM - Still sorting out car matters....thanks for the good wishes. I'm on CD9 today, and just here drinking down some grapefruit juice. Yummm.... :-( Nothing much else going on. DH has been out a lot at nights (he's a DJ) and has been having a few drinks here and there. I'm kind of worried about the alcohol lowering his sperm count.... Really don't want any more negative variables in the mix right now, so I'm trying to encourage him to have something light, especially with the recent accident and all. Hope he takes i it to heart. 

Did everyone have a good Christmas?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ We BDed day of +ve and the two days after. For women who go for IUI, the Dr has them come in the day _after_ their +ve for insemination. If you can, douse your DH with black maca and hit him up tonight and in the morning! If you only get tonight, use the lubricant and soft cup! FXed! 

Lxb ~ Hehe, you said no thermometer is like a fish without water! :haha:

Zeri ~ How exciting of a job for your DH, makes sense why he would be too tired to BD though. As for drinking...I don't think the occasional cocktail or 2 is going to do any harm. Think of how many babies are made during wild drinking nights. 

Fx ladies! Jan 2013 is the month for great news! Think Pink!


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri - it's so hard sometimes to corral DH's to do what we need them to do! Especially when their work situations are not always so conducive to BD or babymaking in general. But I guess we work with what we've got right? :)
I've been downing the grapefruit juice as well. DH really likes it so I've been giving it to him - hope it doesn't have a negative effect on spermies! I didn't look that one up yet. We have been going to the hot tub but only twice since we've been here so hopefully that's okay, but I have been noticing that DH has major night sweats and that's worrying me that it could be heating up the spermies too much so I started to make him sleep with only a sheet and he wakes up saying he's too cold. Poor guy he's getting tortured from all the angles.

xoxo - what is HB? Excited for Jan 9th.


----------



## xoxo4angel

hb = heartbeat

And put your DH through the ringer...you just need some loving these next couple of days, then he can stay in the hot tub and have all the night sweats he wants! :haha:


----------



## FireBaby

Ooooooooooooh HB=Heart Beat that is so cool!! Wow! How amazing :)

I just made DH BD - I used a soft cup to hold everything in and (warning tmi coming up) I had the biggest goop of EWCM ever that came out when I peed so I think the egg is hanging out in there waiting....just need the spermies to do their thing and swim swim swim like crazy :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fx Fire! Sounds promising! January will be the lucky month! 

*THINK PINK!*

Hope everyone is ready for New Years! 
https://www.picgifs.com/graphics/c/champagne/graphics-champagne-588873.gif


----------



## FireBaby

Can't believe how quickly this year has gone!!!
Happy New Year. Mocktails all round I guess ;) hehehehe


----------



## lxb

Happy New Year :drunk: :drunk: :drunk: 

May 2013 be the best year yet~!


----------



## Zeri

That's great you got some BD, Fire! Great timing too!! 

CD 12 for me...sigh!! Not sure what will happen this month in terms of BD. 

Anyway, HAPPY NEW YEAR to all!! Let's hope this New Year brings us continued blessings!


----------



## xoxo4angel

https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/party/smileys-party-370729.gif

Happy New Year's!


----------



## lxb

Happy New Year~~~ :drunk: :drunk: may this be one of the best years yet~~!!

:hugs:


----------



## FireBaby

Happy New Year!!!

I've got a good feeling for all of us this year :)

PS. I was in bed by 12.05 last night, we went to a party at 8pm and left by 10.30pm!!! It was DH's friends and I was like do you think we can leave before 12, is that weird, he was like we do whatever we want...let's go. What can I say I'm so much sober fun hehehehehe


----------



## FireBaby

lxb your temps are lookin' goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!!!!
C'mon!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ Fx for you to O! 

Lxb and Fire ~ :dust: to start out 2013! Hope the TWW is treating you well...let the boob mashing commence!


----------



## lxb

Zeri - fx for O and for those spermies to meet the eggy! :dust:

Fire - :haha: I was in bed by 11:40 and I think I fell asleep before midnight hits! Dh and I just stayed home and I think we were watching FRIENDS on tv! :haha: fx for you this cycle too~~. C'mon BFP!

Xoxo - how are you feeling? When's your next appt? Are you having any craving or ms?

Afm, feeling the same as every other cycle. So not really feeling positive this month. Plus...not sure if I've told you girls this, but one of my sister just gave birth to my niece (her baby #2) on dec 27th. Dh and I have been babysitting our 3 year old niece for the past 4 days. Hehe certainly exhausting to keep up with the energy of a 3 year old but so rewarding.

And just ~2 weeks ago, my sis and I noticed our other sis (I have 2 sisters) looks a little preggo (it would her #2 as well) and when we asked, she said no. Anyways, she finally told us she is (she told me she's 8 weeks but she told my other sis she's 10 weeks)!! It's just a mixed emotion feeling for me as she is one of those that is 'competitive' and simply feeling the need to react to what we do. The reason I say that is because as far as I know, she wasn't trying or planning on trying anytime soon until my 2nd sis announced her pregnancy back in June and me telling her about my mc in July pushed her to ttc.

Okay, rant over. Sorry for the rant . Of course, I'm still happy for her and can't wait to meet my niece/nephew in July time!

Been feeling sooo thirsty for,the past few days....but I think I was the same during this time last cycle as well. Other than the thirst, pimples, and sore boobs...feeling normal~

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - temps are looking good this morning!!!
Feel free to rant away :) that's what we are all here for. And I hear you on your sister - that must be so annoying...I don't have sisters but sometimes I feel like some of my girlfriends act like they are still in High School and it's super boring.....

xoxo - how you feeling?

Zeri - where you at with O and BD?

I need to order a new thermometer on Amazon and next month start again with temping....but to be honest not temping for this month has been kind of a relief. Whether I temp or not doesn't affect our BD schedule - because that just seems to happen whenever he wants to (grrrr) and knowing that I might have mis-timed things can make me anxious. Anyway having said that I'd still rather be informed so I'm going to get on the temping wagon again next month :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! :dust:

Lxb ~ I agree with Fire, vent away. It's not that we're not happy or excited for others, it's just a reminder of what we _should_ have, but currently don't. I have faith that we will all get there and will one day be holding our much wanted and much loved LOs. Uncle pimple and Auntie Sore Boobs :grr: It isn't fair that we get the same symptoms either way...stay away witch :af: 

Fire ~ So by default you've surprised yourself and taken a much welcomed break from temping. FX!

Zeri ~ Hopefully you've been ringing in the new year with lots of BDing to catch that eggy! 

:dust:

AFM ~ Boobs are def very sore. I do still get pimples (like a family member who has over stayed their welcome). I'm not sure I've had MS...worries me a touch, but I know whatever is meant to be is going to be, so I'm just waiting for my scan in a week. God willing, I should be at 8+2 when I go...fx third time IS the charm!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - third time is definitely a charm. I am sending you loads of sticky vibes.

I wouldn't worry about the no MS thing - my acu said that if your hormones are balanced you shouldn't get MS, I was talking to one of her heavily preg patients and she concurred she hadn't had MS w/ her current pregnancy (but had had it the times she mc), she also felt it was because her hormones were more balanced this time. 

8+2 already!!! Super exciting. How time flies!!!!!!!!!!

I've never been preggy (that I know of - I might have had a chemical in the past and never realized, I've read that is kind of common) but I can't wait!!! I seriously have no idea what to expect, or what symptoms would show up, especially in the early days...

Right now I just wanna test already hehehehe :) but I've got at least 10 days to go, and even that would probably be too early...


----------



## Zeri

Hi girls,
lxb - HUGS! it must've been hard to get the unexpected news of your other sister also being preggo, especially when it might just be a competition thing for her. I would feel down about that too. It's like you're surrounded - and it just makes it a sad reminder of what you want but don't have. :-( Whenever I see a pregnant person (especially someone I know who I didn't know was pregnant, it always hits me the gut - and I don't have to see them all the time). Hopefully, you'll be preggo soon, though. Any interesting symptoms over the last few days? Are you going to test early or wait till AF shows?

xoxo - Glad to hear you're doing well! So you're 7 + weeks now? I think my ms started around 8 or 9 weeks for my first pregnancy. Before that I was concerned about not having any ms too. Hopefully you'll have a great scan next week. And yayy for sore boobs!

Fire - are you feeling hopeful about this month? I would be!  What day are you going to test? Feeling excited for you!!

AFM- thanks for the BD wishes, but not much of that going on, unfortunately. :-( DH was really busy last week and is just getting a break this week. Been feeling like nothing much is happening for me (baby trying-wise) and have been feeling a bit down about it. Anyway, CD15 today...no ewcm yet for me :-( but opks seem to be fading in, so we'll see what'll happen over the next few days. I'm not feeling terribly hopeful, unfortunately.


----------



## lxb

fire - waiting to see that temp! How are you feeling so far? It's great to hear not temping has given you a relief~ that's always a good thing! 

xoxo - my sis didn't have ms at all~! And now she has a beautiful baby girl (who's now ONE WEEK OLD!) Can't wait to hear about your appt in a week! And see scan pic update of your beautiful rainbow bean~~ :cloud9:

zeri - fx those ewcm is making its way! I'm thinking perhaps it's just waiting for your dh's break! :haha: time to get BD!

afm, I've noted down some symptoms over the past few days...but nothing out of the ordinary as I checked last cycle's info and it look similar~ so not holding my breath on it :shrug:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ Come on OPKs! Have you been able to get your DH to take the black maca?

Lxb ~ Soooo close to testing...keep hurting ta ta's! And temp, keeeeepp rising! 

Fire ~ How are things with you? 

Think Pink :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

I am completely symptomless right now, in fact I feel the same as I felt in the first half of my cycle. I wonder if I even O'd. Kinda wishing I'd been temping. I haven't even ordered my thermometer yet. We only BD once the day of the +ve OPK - I did use softcups but I'm feeling like it would have to be pretty miraculous if it worked. I mean does anyone besides teenagers get a BFP from BD ONE time?

I started my DH back on black maca - Zeri I totally recommend it - he seems to have more energy in general, but I've learnt if I put too much in his shake the shake gets thrown down the sink, so I can usually only put a heaped teaspoon in it.

xoxo - super excited for your scan! And thanks for being there lighting the pathway for the rest of us. I love knowing what happens next. Although who knows how LONG this is going to take me with my ONE BD a month routine!!! I don't even know if I can get preggy or if my DH's spermies are crappy. This being in the dark thing is not so enlightening hehehehe

lxb - test?! test?!!!!! I would be if I were you right now :)


----------



## Zeri

Just a quick drive-by to say that Fire, sometimes I wonder about that one BD thing too. But I did get preggo twice with just one BD the day of the positive opk...but it was on Clomid - so that they may helped things too? Not sure... Anyway, if you did O after the day of your positive opk I think you have a good chance, as that's the best time for conception, they say. 

Meant to ask you before, though - how long was your abstinence period before BDing that one time? I'm wondering how much abstinence before affects sperm quality...I was reading online that the quality goes down after a few days in men with low sperm counts, so it's better to BD frequently leading up to O... of course, that's a challenge for men with low libido issues. The last time DH and I Bd'ed was 2 weeks ago so I think we BD now the spermies may not be of the best quality.

Anyway, just talking out loud. Have to run now. Be back later.


----------



## Zeri

Ok, my meeting just got cancelled so I'm back.  Fire, I've seen on FF's Pregnancy Charts that people do get knocked up from one Bd on the day of O or the day before O only, but I generally notice as well that the abstinence period isn't too long before that, so maybe the sperm would be at their best quality. I'm not sure about the rates for people who BD once in the fertile period with no BD for a good while before that. Anyway, hopefully you did O when you think you did. If so, I still think your chances are quite good. And it's great that the maca is working for your DH! maca is supposed to help with sperm quality too, so it could help your DH in that department if is sperm count is low. 

Still no BD for me... CD16 today and still no ewcm. Will take the opk later today but yesterday it was still faintish. DH still isnt' sold on taking the maca again, but he has taken a couple pills of the Horny Goat Weed. Not sure if it's having an effect yet though. I've been feeling down about our lack of BD - in terms of ttc on a whole, and also as a couple. I'm feeling like we're headed for an asexual relationship by the way things are going. :-( Is it normal for guys in their 40's to not have much drive? 

How often do you guys BD when not trying? Just trying to get some perspective here.

lxb- what unusual symptoms have you noted? Share!

xoxo- hi preggo lady! how're you feeling today?


----------



## FireBaby

Hey Zeri - so we BD on CD8 and CD11 (CD11 was day of the +ve OPK) I know what you mean about the healthy sperm thing and I was worried about that in previous months but I realized that it gets more stressful for me worrying that we might not even BD at all on the day of the +ve OPK if I 'use' up all my BD 'chances' in the days beforehand. Ie if we BD on CD9 or 10 he won't be ready to BD again on CD11 or 12.
When we are not ttc we BD on average once per week...but there can be lapses between 2-3 weeks :( in general I do feel like BD more often in the first half of my cycle and because I'm the one who has to instigate most of the time that's when it generally ends up happening because it's kind of an effort. Mainly because I can't just jump him, he won't go for that I have to drop subtle hints for a few days leading up to when I want to or 'plan'/'book' ahead. Sometimes I wish I was a cougar and had a 20 year old on the side to play around with heheheheheh, the over 40 year old guy thing is pretty disappointing, I've spoken to a number of my girlfriends who have the same issue. And all the ones dating or married to guys younger than them don't have that problem at all. 

I notice when we are away in Florida we BD more because it's more relaxed for him and he feels like he can BD during the day. DH gets really tired in the evenings which is one of the reasons why we don't BD much....and in the mornings he's on such a tight schedule that doesn't happen either...so weekends end up being our BD window. I always just hope that Ov happens on a weekend or at least a Friday night!!! 

I feel like I could go a bit crazy trying to figure all this stuff out. Also my DH can be so difficult. Usually it's the woman in the relationship who's difficult, but in this case I'm really chill and easy going and he has all these habits and ways of doing things that are inflexible in many ways. In the past I worried about that and what it would be like with a child - my Dad was a grumpy old man I thought I don't want my kid to have a grumpy old man Dad as well, but I realized I'll be the primary caretaker and as long as I can manage DH I know he'd be fantastic with our child and not grumpy.

lxb - when is testing time? :)

xoxo - :wave: :wave: yay!!!


----------



## Zeri

Thanks for your reply, Fire. It's great that you got some BD on CD8 to help flush out the old swimmers. I did some more reading online lunchtime and everything said it's best to have a fresh supply of sperm. So I think your chances are really good this month! But I hear ya on the scheduling BD thing - and using up your 'chances' beforehand, lol. I was trying to figure that out last night too -when would be the best time if I only had one chance etc. It's soooo stressful! I wish our DH's would just be more cooperative and willing sometimes..or more like lxb and xoxo's OH's!! That would be great!  Anyway, DH definitely has more energy during the day as well...the nights are pretty tiring for both of us, which makes weekends generally the best time for us as well, so I've hoping the same thing about O falling on Sat/Sun/Mon too.

Sorry about your DH being inflexible at times as well. It definitely sounds like you're personality is more easy-going. If you're the primary care-taker of your child, I agree that would help to buffer things a bit. I'm the primary care-taker of our DD and 'softer' with our DD than DH. But his stern approach definitely comes in handy a lot of the time, so we help balance each other out.


----------



## lxb

fire - it's perfecty normal for some pregnant women to have ZERO symptoms! (yeah.. look who's talking! Im the huge symptom spotter as well!) but I agree. you've definitely got a great chance! I've seen charts with ONE bd before or on the day of +opk that turned into BFP. So never say never. A fellow bnb buddy of mine BDed once ~2 weeks after her endo (maybe ~2 days before O?) and got her bfp! So u'r definitely still in the running~

:dust: :dust:

zeri - I think we BD ~weekend time as well when we're not ttc and sometimes weeks without either. DH is definitely a morning person. And we started to fall asleep ~9:30~ :haha: So during ttc, we would try to get ready for bed much earlier else both of us would be half asleep and neither one will initiate~ :dohh:

FX for some ewcm and for weekend O! C'mon DH, get your spermies ready~~ C'mon horny goat weed... work your magic!

as for symptoms.. the ones I've noted are similar to the ones I've noted last cycle. Sore boobs and pinches in belly! I also threw up once last cycle at ~8-9 dpo.. perhaps the hormones is acting up during tww. Also, been so thirsty too (also same as last cycle :shrug:). And I got ~5 canker sores :dohh: :dohh:

xoxo - which day is ur appt? can't wait to hear update~!

afm, same o symptoms. Sore boobs, thirst, minor twinges and that's about it. Watery cm turned creamy cm today~ Thinking I'm going to get some FRER on my way home from work today as I only have 1 FRER left. Still debating when I should pee on it~ :haha:


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri if you are on CD16 today and your OPKs are getting darker then this weekend to BD could be perfect. Don't worry about the flushing out of spermies, I know it is a factor but I wouldn't let it worry you, there's so much else going on with the whole conception thing that its not worth stressing over. I really believe one well targeted BD will do the trick.


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - its definitely POAS time!! Maybe tomorrow morning use the FRER? Exciting!!!

I've thrown up around 8-9DPO on a ovulatory cycle before as well - I think the progesterone surge can make you feel sick amongst other things...but then there are cycles where I feel absolutely nothing....

The thirsty thing is interesting - I wonder why hormones do that. Now I come to think of it I've been pretty thirsty lately too...I'm gonna go research that one :)


----------



## Zeri

Just a real quick post... DD's in the bath so I snuck a quick read:

opks have faded out. :shrug: No idea what's going on. Don't know if O is delayed this cycle for some reason. Hope I haven't O'd yet and missed my surge. Ugh!!

lxb - :test:

:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ I know you needed the break from temping, by default, but I cannot stalk your cycle without it! :haha: As for BDing once and getting lucky, it CAN happen. It DOES happen. Have faith...most IUI's are a one time shot.

Zeri ~ Ode to the 40+ year old husband...I'll tell you what, it was almost as though my DH was endowed a dimmer switch at 40! He goes through spells...bright lights some weeks, then night lights the others. Thankfully we haven't arrived at "off" yet. :haha: FXed the OPK gets darker...sorry it was fading.

Lxb ~ Your symptoms seem promising and your temp looks perfect! Keeeeep rising temp and stay away witch :grr: her uterus is in the process of being occupied! No vacancy! I'm liking the being thirsty...fx its a symptom of a bfp! You thinking of testing Sunday? 

afm ~ I have these waves of feeling car sick when I'm not even in a car, but not sure if I am making them up or if they are real! :shrug: My DH had to leave today for 2 weeks, so I'll be going to my ultrasound alone on Wednesday...yikes! I am on the fence...I am really looking forward to going, but don't want to go alone. My BFF offered to go, but that was on New Year's and it might of been the martinis talking! lol


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - yes take your BFF to your appointment. More fun that way!!! Someone to share it with :) I'm sure she'll totally go w/ you. Do you get photos at this one?

I'll start using my glass thermometer tomorrow morning - I'm starting to get curious (anxious?) about my temps too! hehehehe

lxb - is it morning already can you POAS?

zeri - if you are using the OPK at night there might not be enough hormone in your pee (diluted) for it to pick it up. I'd try again tomorrow after you've held your pee for a bit...


----------



## xoxo4angel

:dust:

Keep thinking pink! :friends:


----------



## FireBaby

I did my temp this morning but I woke up at 10am and it was 98.8 so I went on that website and adjusted it as if I temp'd at 7am - it readjusted it to 98.2. :( booooo I kind of liked the super high temperature!!


----------



## lxb

98.2 is a good high temp! :thumbup:

Afm, I got a mega temp drop today. Grr hate 97.9! :dohh:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb I was just stalking your chart while you were writing that.
Bah! That SUX. I'm so sorry. BUT you never know until the witch is really here. Last month I was on FF and I did find BFP charts that had temp drops at the end of the cycle, there's not that many, and even less in our age range, but they do exist, the thing is most all of them did pick up a day or two later to high temps again, so the next day or so you will know.


----------



## Zeri

lxb - sorry about the temp drop... :-( I guess you didn't bother to use the FRER then? :-( I still hope AF stays away... sounds like your timing was good this month as usual.

Fire - 98.2 is fairly good temp. Especially since you're only 8 dpo. That's plenty of time for all kind of things to happen!

xoxo - sounds like you're getting the beginnings of morning sickness. Mine started with a queasy feeling too, mostly when I hadn't eaten for a while. What day is your scan this week?

AFM - STILL no ewcm.. :-( Haven't done my opk yet for today (CD 18). No idea what's going on. But I decided I would try to get DH to BD today anyway (to flush out the old spermies). So I came home from the beach and DH was watching TV. I bathed and went to lie down with him ( in a shirt and underwear only, hint, hint!!), but DH continues watching his Program. After a while, I sighed and said, "I thought you were going to give me some, but I guess you'd rather watch TV.. :growlmad:), so he turns to me and says, "Later....I masturbated this morning", :huh: Then he confides he's been masturbating every morning for the whole week!! I was like..:shock: I didn't even know how to process that. So then I said, "Oh, well...at least you still have a sex drive". And he looked at me and said, "Of course I do! What makes you think I don't?" :dohh: I tried to explain to him gently after that that it would be nice if instead of using his hand, he could wait (he does it in the mornings, when I'm at work), and do it with me, because I've been feeling like he didn't want to have sex with me. Don't know if it really sunk in though. :shrug:Ugh!! Men!! I don't even know whether to be happy or irritated now! On the one hand, I'm glad he still has a drive and that he was flushing out the old spermies on his own (yayyyy!:happydance:), but on the other hand, if he keeps this pattern up, I probably still won't get preggo because there'll be no spermies left when I need for him to get busy!! :dohh:Grrrr. If I'm fertile this week, I'll see if I can talk to him and get him to hold off for a day or two, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## FireBaby

zeri - you don't have to worry about old spermies!! That's great :) I wish I could say the same about my DH but I know for a fact he's not clearing them out on his own :( 

If your DH doesn't feel like BD you can always just get him to do it into a soft cup and you could get the spermies in that way!!!!!


----------



## Zeri

Thanks, Fire. Unfortunately, I've never seen softcups where I live - but maybe I can order them online for the future. How are you feeling today?

lxb- I see you had another temp drop. ;-( How are you feeling?


----------



## lxb

fire - nice high temp today~ fx it stays up~ how are you feeling? :dust: :dust:

zeri - :growlmad: @ dh masturbating every morning! (well... positive side of this is like you've mentioned, he has high sex drive!!) So you guys should communicate that he should find you so his spermies don't go to waste~ :thumbup: Any sign of O yet? Perhaps the eggy knows it shouldn't come until you have some spermies waiting for it~

xoxo - yay to ms~! :thumbup: hope it's not too bad for you~ when is your appt?

afm, yeah... another temp drop this morning along with light spotting. Pretty sure af will go on full flow today. I had a massive migraine last night and I refuse to take any pain killer (I only have ibuprofen at home) as af didn't show yesterday and I was worried that it will harm the bean if there is one in there. Luckily...some ice pack help soothe it and I was able to fall asleep.

I think I'm in a bit of a denial. And I hate the 'waiting for af' time. Deep down I know there's nothing but bloat but at the same time... as long as af hasn't show...I still had the slightest hope. Even if it has and if it's light... I would be wondering/hoping if I could be one of those who has 'light period' during pregnancy :dohh:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ Oh boy. Boys and their toys! :haha: Glad you were able to talk with him...now to just convince him to throw some of those seeds your way! Fx!

Fire ~ Yay for temping again! :dust:

Lxb ~ I too hope you get to be the person I know who had light spotting and turned out to be preggers! I'm holding fast to hope! Throwing buckets of :dust: your way!

AFM ~ My scan is Wednesday at 8am. I am trying to stay positive, but with a history of mc I am quite nervous. I just need to get to Wednesday morning and lay off of Dr Google in the meantime...

:dust: :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - yes now is the time to stay away from Dr Google and just know and feel that everything is good and fine. I'm excited for you for Wednesday!!

lxb - sending you lots of :dust: :dust: are you going to :test: ? the spotting w/out AF is a good thing!

zeri - I've never seen softcups at the store, I also got mine from ordering online. I think they are good - well they seem to keep things (spermies) in place for longer than they would if they weren't there. But we'll see if they actually do anything...

I read something interesting on one of the other forums that someone said everytime there are sperm around the egg it gets fertilized but whether or not it implants is a different thing. I wonder if that's true or if its just an old wives tale.

I'm kind of liking my glass BBT thermometer. It's old school but because I'm v-temping these days it feels more hygienic and I can put it in a hydrogen peroxide solution. The only thing that freaks me out a bit is DH gets up at 7am with the alarm (that's when I temp) and he has been know to jump back ontop of me while I'm still in bed to wake me up (he's 200 pounds!) if he landed the wrong way the thermometer could break!!! I have to remember to warn him tomorrow morning!


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - I just saw that you put your cycle on day 1 - has your spotting become light AF?
:( I'm so sorry :(
Or are you just being cautious, but AF hasn't really arrived?


----------



## lxb

xoxo - Ahh~ Wednesday is coming up~~ Sending some positive energy your way and everything will be perfect~!! And yes, no more dr google! Only use it for positive things!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

fire - eek! Oh yes! better warn him before he landed on the wrong place. :dohh: Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's AF. Same cramps and same type of flow. It would be pretty scary to have that type of bleeding if indeed there's a bean in there (it won't be looking good). So, yeah, off to cd1!

Sending you ladies lots of sticky dusts! C'mon 2013 BFPs! Show yourselves!
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - so sorry AF came along :( but at least your free to get on with another cycle. It's so disappointing when she arrives but then it's on with the next one, it's like we're TTC warriors picking ourselves up after each disappointment. waaaaaaaaa!

zeri - anything new happen for you today? I seriously think it's a great thing your DH hasn't lost his sex drive. It's a sad thing but I would be so stoked if I found out my DH was masturbating!!! 

xoxo - Wednesday I am sending you loads and loads of good vibes. 

AFM - I'm in a BAAAAAAAAAD mood today! I'm snappy with everyone. I have to keep reminding myself that I'm probably at the peak of progesterone in my cycle so take a deep breath and maybe keep some emails as a drafts instead and see how I feel about sending in a few days time! Because most probably I won't want to.....


----------



## Zeri

lxb - I'm so sorry about AF too. How are you feeling? I think Fire's analogy of TTC warriors is spot on. I know for me when spotting/AF starts I grieve for a while, then pick myself up and start to feel hopeful for the next cycle, but I guess after a while that can get tiring too. Do you plan to do anything different this cycle? Was there anything different the time you got your BFP?

Fire - sorry you're in a bad mood. :-( Does that usually happen at the peak of your LP, or do you think it could be a symptom? Any interesting symptoms to report? Are you going to test anytime soon?

xoxo - Thinking good thoughts for you for your scan tomorrow!  I know the anxiety will still be there, though. Hopefully all will be okay! Is the queasy feeling still there?

AFM - I'm glad that DH still has a drive, too. Hopefully the regular masturbation will help keep things healthy. Yesterday after I posted I did an opk and it was pretty close to positive. I think it would've been positive by evening. So last night I was planning to seduce DH...but we didn't end up having dinner till about 9 pm, and DH ended up falling asleep after, so my seduction plans were foiled. :-( Anyway, this morning I told him I felt bad that he was sleeping last night when I wanted to :sex:, and that he owed me a lunchtime quickie (I live close to work). He seemed interested in BDing right then (it was about 7.30 and I was late getting ready for work- so I brushed him off and said "no, lunchtime" (I was worried DD would wake up and that I wouldn't get to lie down for a while afterwards, and that I would be late for work), but he ended up jumping me anyway! :happydance: It worked out okay - DD didn't wake up and I got to lie down for about a half hour afterwards,, so yayyy! Of course I did reach late for work, though. Anyway, I'm just glad I got some.  The only problem is that I didn't see any ewcm this cycle (don't know why - despite drinking tons of grapefruit juice last week), so it might all be for nought! But I'm still glad to have a half-chance rather than no chance at all!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ HURRAY! Some things are worth being late to work for! "Sorry, I was trying to make a baby!" I'd excuse my employees for that! :haha: 

Lxb ~ :hissy: AF just DOESN'T LISTEN! Sorry if I've missed this, but have you been in for any blood work? 

Fire ~ Glass v-thermometer and DH jumping on you in the morning~~YIKES! Not a pretty picture. Try explaining that to the ER Dr! (Does the glass still have mercury?) Fxed for a BFP!

AFM ~ I woke up feeling quite nauseated and my boobs are full/heavy/tender. Is it Wednesday yet?

:dust: Think Pink!


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri - yaaaaaay!!! For getting jumped. That is awesome. So it is just a matter of figuring out when is his best time (sounds like mornings are the go!) Are you going to test the OPK again tonight? Maybe you could even be late for work tomorrow morning? :dance:

lxb - what bloodwork are you going to get? I still want to get CD1 FSH/LH and get the HSG done. (clarify I don't 'want' to, but I will if a BFP doesn't show)

xoxo - C'mon tomorrow!! I'm so excited for you :) we'll all be waiting here to hear how it goes :) yippeee for feeling sick and big boobs!


----------



## Zeri

xoxo - yayy for nausea and big boobs!  

Fire, any interesting twinges/symptoms?

AFM - Opk at noon today wasn't positive just yet - maybe later today. I felt fluish this morning so I think that's what's delaying things. I only have 2 opks left and wanted to save those, so I'm hoping O really does happen either today or tomorrow - probably tomorrow though. Bah! Maybe I'll see if DH is interested in Bding again tomorrow, though. 

lxb - Hope you're feeling ok today!


----------



## FireBaby

No symptoms for me - just the normal 10DPO irritation and bloated body and face (not cute) nothing out of the ordinary that would indicate a BFP for me. I was aware of this kind of 'womb' flutter I would get on and off from about 7dpo to 9dpo but I think this was just an over awareness, ie. too much symptom spotting of normal stuff. It really didn't feel out of the ordinary from other months.

I don't have any FRER at home right now so I don't think I'll be testing in the next few days, unless I get some online....or get the urgency to run to the pharmacy and buy some...

I think every TTC warrior should be automatically allocated an unlimited supply of OPKs and HPT of all varieties so we can pee and speculate as much as we need and want to!!!


----------



## lxb

fire - i know I can use this advice myself. But I've known a lot of ladies here who has gotten their BFP while thinking they were out the whole time due to lack of symptoms! Perhaps the whole blood panel? We'll see what the OB suggest :shrug: Hoping this month is it for you and you don't need to get those blood test done! :dance:

zeri - yay for dh jumping on ya!! now.. he just needs to do that more often! :thumbup:

xoxo - it's almost tomorrow!!!! yay for heavy boobs! :dance:

go TTC warriors~~~~ :bodyb: :bodyb: :bodyb: 

afm, cd2. AF has been heavy and clotty! Cousin cramps are here! Hope I don't speak too soon.. but uncle pimples are nowhere in sight~ Just been feeling exhausted! And I've got this super bloat! Like hard bloat! I could very well passed for a first time preggo lady that's well into 2nd trimester! :dohh: boobs still hurt when I mashed my hands onto them~ :haha:

the first two days of af is just one of those times that you feel pity and bad for yourself. And the cramps and heavy flow certainly didn't help lifting up any mood~ :wacko:

Here's to a better tomorrow~

:drunk: :drunk: :drunk:

Here's to ttc warriors & Oh yeah.. and sticky pink dusts~

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - I know it's not much of a consolation but a heavy flow is better than a light/no flow. AF is much lighter than she's been for years for me and that worries me at times.
Did you do grapefruit juice last cycle? Are you going to drink it this cycle? I think it really helped my ewcm this cycle and maybe having it over several cycles improves it in general?? Are you going to the doctor tomorrow for the CD3 tests? There's something nerve wracking but also exciting about getting tests done....


----------



## xoxo4angel

Saw the HB again and little tiny buds for arms and legs! So relieved (for now)...I'll post a pic shortly. Thank you for the positive wishes!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - Yay!!! I woke up early this morning just to check to see if you'd posted.

HB is so awesome. That must be so amazing to see that. Arms and legs!!! Can't wait to see the pic :)

I had a weird dream last night where I found out my Aunt (who in real life is 70) was preggy and in the dream she said she was 42. Weird!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

So, the head is the first circle on the left, then the body has the tiny little gummy bear arms and legs!


----------



## lxb

xoxo - LOVE the scan pic!!! such cute LO~~~~~ :cloud9: :wave: hiiiiiiii little sticky pink y santa baby gummy bear~~~~~

fire - Hmmm.. weird dream!! maybe it means someone is going to be preggo soon!!! :dust: :dust: nice high temp today~!!! :dance:

afm, just found out a relative is expecting and due date is June! :wacko: such great news and yet...made my heart clench.


----------



## FireBaby

Incredible!!! 
Wow! I love her little arms and legs :)
(hope its okay that I'm calling her her for the moment even though she could be a he)
Life is amazing....


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - don't worry about your relatives - it's easy to get pulled and start to feel happy-sad when you hear other people's announcements - two of my much younger cousins just told us last week they are both due in June. (kind of odd because they are sisters too) 

Just come back to yourself and know that the timing is always perfect and just know your LO will make its way into the world, she's just figuring out some stuff out there in the ether right now but she'll be here soon :)


----------



## Zeri

xoxo - what a cute little gummy bear!!  yayyyyy!! You must be so relieved!  Is it real to your OH as yet?

Fire - definitely a strange dream.... Could be a sign of ttc-on-the-brain, or it could be a good preggo sign, like lxb said. Did you mention when you were going to :test:

lxb - I'm sorry you're surrounded by a baby boom! :-( And it really sucks to get this type of news during AF, too.

AFM - nothing much. Had a bit of ewcm last night, but not sure if I O'd or not. I'm hoping so, otherwise my one-shot BD wouldn't really count. :-l


----------



## xoxo4angel

I don't mind if we refer to the LO as a 'her'...we do THINK PINK around here :)

Fire ~ What a unique dream...maybe its there to show you that you're only as old as you feel :shrug: Hmmm...or to show miracles can happen and maybe yours is in the making! Is it time to test yet? 

Lxb ~ Psst...I know this is going to seem crazy, but I get green too at other pregnant women. Especially those who say, I don't know how it happened...I'm like, really? I can tell you all about it and so can my husband! In the meantime, vent here if you need to... 

Zeri ~ Come on O! Was the OPK any darker or did you say you were going to wait to use it?


----------



## FireBaby

I don't know when I should :test: 
It feels like its such a long shot....I mean we had ONE shot....
I'm thinking if I don't get a temp dip by next Tuesday (6 days) then I'll test (?)
I dunno what do you girls think? If I had FRER tests I'd be peeing on them right now, but I'm pretty sure that would be unproductive....

lxb and xoxo - yes those people who say 'I don't know how it happened, I just went with the flow, I just didn't try and it just happened etc' are super annoying...Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....I don't want to know what they have to say, yet the same time I'm completely compelled to hear about what they have to say about how easy etc. it was. Grrrrrrrrrr

zeri- you can be my ONE shot buddy!!!
At least you know you've got a morning guy :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ I vote if you don't get a dip by CD13 or 14, then you :test: 

:wave: Lxb and Zeri

Think Pink!


----------



## lxb

wss^^ test Fri/Sat is no temp dip! 

xoxo - LOVE your new ticker!! Happy raspberry week! :hugs:

zeri - how are you doing? hoping dh is jumping on you and for ewcm! :thumbup:


----------



## Zeri

Fire, I agree with xoxo. 6 days away is a LONNNNNNG time! But I like to pee on things, so...:blush: I understand wanting to wait it out a bit, but you CAN get a fairly accurate result by 12 dpo/tomorrow too. I vote :test: I'm interested to see what result you get, fellow ONE-SHOT BUDDY! I agree that a one-shot chance may not be as great as doing it a lot around O, but I still think the timing is the most crucial thing, and it sounds like your one-shot was well-timed with O, and you had ewcm, so I think you have a fairly good chance of getting a bfp still.

I hate those girls who get pregnant so easily too. Last night I was watching an old Kardashian episode - the one when the older sister, Kourtney finds out she's pregnant. She only decided to take a test because she was throwing up and eating a lot - and behold! She was actually about 6 weeks pregnant. That would never happen to me! I guess ttcing makes you more aware of your body though. Has anyone ever watched "I didn't know I was pregnant" on TLC? Some of those women only find out they're pregnant when the baby comes out! :wacko:

xoxo - I didn't take any more opks, so still don't know if I O'd.

lxb - hi!!


----------



## lxb

Oo zeri! i've seen that show "I didnt know I was pregnant". They only find out when they were in labor or from the ER because they think they got some food poison from extreme stomachache! :dohh: I sometimes wonder if I could be preggo even though I'm getting my period because of that show! :haha:

but according to what i've read... some people maybe still get period (or what they think is period) throughout their whole pregnancy (light bleeding). And some of them have irregular cycles that they simply don't have any suspicion with any late period as there's no such thing to them.


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - she's a raspberry! So cute :) :)

lxb and zeri - I don't know that show - it sounds disturbing though - very disturbing for us TTC warriors :)

I'm going out in the world today so maybe I'll pick up some FRER. But the problem is as soon as I have them I peeeeeeeeeeeee on them! If I get some you guys will have to coach me out of using them all up too quick.

xoxo what were the internet cheapies that you were recommended to get by your RE?


----------



## xoxo4angel

I've got a real life story that is just as disturbing as those women who just "don't know" they're pregnant. My brother has a step daughter who is just now 21 years old, graduated valedictorian of her high school and she is currently pregnant with #2! The kicker...well, she claims her boyfriend dtd with her while she was asleep and she didn't even know it. :dohh: After her first you would've thought the girl would've started birth control! My heart sinks at these stories...you can only imagine what it did when I heard this! 

Meanwhile, yes gummy is a raspberry! I was hesitant to put the ticker up, but figured at some point I have to accept that I really am still pregnant! 

Fire and Zeri ~ One shot wonders! The newest chapter in our book! 

Lxb ~ I literally spit my drink out when I read "I sometimes wonder if I could be preggo even though I'm getting my period..." :rofl: Maybe just watching that show in your sleep will do the trick! 

PS The internet cheapies OPK and HPTs are Wondfo...here is the link (hope it works):
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...eywords=wondfo+hpt&sprefix=wondfo+hpt,aps,169


----------



## FireBaby

Wondfo here I come! Just ordered them and they are arriving on Monday :) Yaaaaaay POAS time!

xoxo - You ARE preggy!! How awesome :) You have a raspberry :) 

zeri - :wave: one shot wonder buddy!!

lxb - did you do the CD3 tests or you waiting until next cycle?

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Zeri

Ohhh, you're KILLING, me Fire!! Monday is such a lonnngg way away!! I thought you were going to the store to pick up a FRER! (pout, sulk!) Ok, I'll stop whining now... but won't Monday be 16 dpo for you? I'm guessing you'll only test then if AF doesn't show..

lxb - you're not alone with the 'thinking I'm preggo even though I have AF' thoughts!

xoxo - pregnant with #2 at 21? Getting pregnant in her sleep?? Who are these people? :dohh: How annoying!!


----------



## FireBaby

I got a temp dip this morning :( bummer :( at the same time I got my email saying your wondfo strips have shipped :( waaaaaaaaaa
Feeling kind of bummed out by it. That feeling of helplessness - like it feels like an impossibility that I could get pregnant being a one hit wonder :( 

lxb - I'm about to have one of those days "could I still be preg with a temp dip" waaaaaaaaa

xoxo- I wanna get pregnant in my sleep!!


----------



## Zeri

Oh I'm sorry, Fire. :-( That sucks! What bad timing with the wondfo email too. :-( 

I'm probably in the same boat. I know it's possible to get knocked up with a one-shot..although maybe having timing as close as possible to O, ewcm, and a high sperm count make it more likely? Did you say your DH was unwilling to do a SA? It might help to see what his numbers are. Are you going to do the HSG/other tests next month too?


----------



## lxb

fire - probably waiting 'til next cycle to do cd3 test. I remember I peed on a fertility stick test from FRER on cd3 before and the result looks okay (the green packaged stick came in the FRER HPTs package). I saw a blank circle.. did you take temp at a diff time? You know.. implantation can be anywhere between 7dpo - 12dpo... let's see what your temp is like tomorrow! FX!

xoxo - wow.... getting pregnant in her sleep eh? I guess it's all the game of chance.

:haha: glad i'm not alone in "Could I be preggo w/ af" thoughts~ And the super bloat that I have is only contributing to that thought~! :dohh:

One hit wonder twins!! fire & zeri! It IS possible!! Keep PMA!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lxb

Fire - I just ordered 25 wondfo hpts from amazon! why??? I have no idea :rofl:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay for buying HPTs in bulk!

Boo for temp dropping!

Come on one hit wonders! :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

Yay! Wondfos!! Is that what they are called? 

Anyway yes it's always good to have a supply...I got the 50 pack...and then I'll be fully POAS stocked with OPK's, CBFM sticks and HPT like I'm going stocking up for the apocalypse.


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - Also I don't know why it has a circle - I temp'd at 7.00 am same as the other days? what did I do wrong?


----------



## lxb

Hmm....

"The open circles or clear dots on your chart mean that you have entered something in your data that may make those temperature points unreliable. In most cases it is the time the temperature was taken or that you entered that you were sleep deprived."


----------



## FireBaby

Ah okay that's what it was! I entered sleep deprived - I went out last night and got home at 12, then we were woken up at 3am by the house alarm playing up and I was tossing and turning all night, you'd think that'd make the temp actually recorded higher than it should be, in that case I'm definitely on the slippery slope downwards :(


----------



## lxb

nah~~ I would think it would led to a higher temp. but according to dr. google.. it won't necessary cause a higher temp, it just simply means you body is not in a resting stage and the temp could not be reliable.

I was taking my temp in the evening time just for the heck of it during tww. And I was bumped out as it was lower than my 'morning temp'. I expected temp taken any other time would be much higher due to our activities in the day time. But from what i've read, our body temperature could cause by our surrounding when we're awake. So any other temp taken other times/during sleep deprive doesn't really say much. 

FX!


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - thanks for the hope!!! I'm taking it :) and gripping onto it like a cat on the edge of a cliff :) it would be so awesome if it just magically popped up again tomorrow. I just wanna at least get to peeeeeee on my Wondfos!


----------



## lxb

FX!!

:dust: :dust:

My wondfo is expected to be here: Thursday January 17, 2013 - Saturday January 19, 2013

I had a feeling I'll just test one out just for the heck of it~ :rofl: (Yeah.. speaking from someone who's currently on CD5! :shy:)


----------



## FireBaby

Well by the time it arrives you'll be gearing up for O and then shortly after that you can pee like crazy on the wondfo's. 
Was AF heavy? Do you think there is a chance you could be preg and have just got AF? (for real not reality tv) ?


----------



## FireBaby

I'm getting wondfos so hopefully xoxo's bfp on the wondfo will be good luck for us too :)
heheheheh


----------



## lxb

AF was heavy. Day 1 and 2 were heavy with clots! Day 3 was medium/light? Day 4, light.

:haha: it would be a shock of my life if I see 2 pink lines! I still have this super bloat! So physically--look wise... I could pass for someone who's pregnant with #1 in her 2nd tri! :wacko: Plus.. my temp from cd3 and cd4 were in the 97.7 range. So dont think it's all possible.


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - Maybe with heavy AF you don't want to see two pink lines - that could mean trouble ahead :( but I think heavy AF in general is a good thing. 

Are you going to get your AMH tested? 

AFM - temps went back up again today. So maybe I'll get to POAS on Monday afterall!!!
I wonder if my cycles have been extended in length because of the myo inositol I've been taking everyday. I literally don't go one day without taking it with my prenatals...so I'm wondering if it has done something....


----------



## lxb

Yay for high temp!! :dance:

Don't think the prenatal could affect cycle length though... It's all looking good!! Can't wait to see ur update tmr! :dance:


----------



## FireBaby

I've been taking myo inositol 3 caps 750mg with my prenatal everyday. I originally started taking it because I read that people who are doing IVF take it to improve egg quality and to help with Ovulation. But I also noticed when I take it it makes me happy...so I kept taking it. I wonder if its extending my LP...


----------



## Zeri

Wow Fire! That's a nice high temp for CD14!! Even if the inositol extended your LP, I don't think your temp would be in that range if you were ending your cycle. Is today normally AF day for you?


----------



## lxb

Ahhh!! Please test!!!!! Chart looks AWESOME!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

One shot wonders _ACTIVATE!_ 

Fire ~ Your temp looks perfect! I hope you get the HPTs first thing in the morning! Get your dixie cups ready...did I mention that unless you are a pee-sniper, you are going to want to pee in a cup? :haha: I impressed myself by hitting the FRER on the mark, wasn't going to push it with the Wondfo! Meanwhile, let the Wondfo sit in it for 20 seconds, then wait :coffee: Crossing fingers and toes!

Zeri ~ Fx for you too...or did I miss something? I've not been feeling 100% and my memory isn't as sharp as it usually is! :wacko:

Lxb ~ Ahhh hem. Where is the link to your FF? :jo: Have you...dare I say it, but have you taken a b-r-e-a-k from temping? :shrug:


----------



## FireBaby

I was so happy that my temp went up this morning! But as much as I want to give all the other one hit wonders hope in the world I think I might be getting excited for no reason because looked at my cycle last month and even tho FF says AF is due today - if this month follows last month then AF is actually not due until Wednesday/Thursday...so a high temp right now would make sense with a drop happening on Tuesday/Wednesday. Also I've been kind of conjested so the high temp could def be due to that. And AF def feels like she is around the corner I have all her uncles and aunties on my face - one in the corner of my eyebrow - is super ouchy. And I have a metallic taste in my mouth that I usually get about 2 days before AF.....

But I will :test: tomorrow when the HPT's arrive. 

Problem is our mail doesn't get delivered until 3pm.....so do I dixie cup FMU and keep it until 3pm?? yikes.....what do you ladies think? Is old pee even effective? 

Pee sniper made me LOL - Pee Snipers could be a chapter in our book.


----------



## Zeri

Fire, I didn't have time to post yesterday (checked your chart from my Ipod) and was so excited to see your temps! Wow! I know you said you were congested...do you mean congested with cold or just congested? Did you put that in when you inputted the data? As for the myo.. your LP last month was 16 days but by 14 dpo your temps were already dropping, so this month looks a lot better than last month. I'm feeling really hopeful for you and looking forward to seeing your temp today!

'Pee sniper' made me laugh too! xoxo certainly has a way with words! Yes, I would pee in a cup - and I don't think you can hold FMU until the afternoon. I would just use the afternoon pee -At 15 dpo you should be able to see something even if it's not FMU.


----------



## FireBaby

My temps dropped this morning :( and it feels like AF is on her ugly way but I will :test: this afternoon when the peesticks arrive anyway


sending :dust:


----------



## lxb

fire - u're definitely not out yet! temp is still high for 16dpo! :dance:

:gun: STAY AWAY YOU WITCH!

:rofl: it definitely needs some aiming work! I've been pretty good at aiming for opk! :haha:

xoxo - yeah... I wanted to try to take a cycle off temping to see if it can help me 'relax' a little. As I always get anxious if i got a low temp (am i going to O??)... or pos-O temp.. (did i really O? temp is still low) :shrug:


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri - I think I'm just conjested hoping it's not a cold or flu my humidifier broke and I've had the heating on all day and night and it makes my skin and eyes dry but also stuffs up my nose :( 

where are u at with your cycle right now?

Lxb you are still going to use opk's though right? Having a break from temping is good for a change and to relax or maybe you just do it at the end of your cycle like me so you can be all anxious and crazy too!!


----------



## lxb

yeah... where are you in your cycle? did you get any ewcm? or pos-O symptoms?

fire - I was going to skip opk too! But just too much to give up! :rofl: I'm such a control freak... and i ended up putting some opk sticks in my bag this morning. Still too early to test though... and def will do some temping in the tww~ :thumbup:

yay to crazy bunch! :dance:


----------



## Zeri

I think I'm 5 dpo today. Not really sure. :shrug: Don't really have any post-O symptoms, and I stopped opking the day of my presumed O. So I really don't know... But maybe I'll test in another 5 days or so. 

Fire, I don't think congestion by itself would make your temp high? Anyway, I hope not!`Looking forward to you testing later!

lxb - what day are you on now? Seems like your cycles are fairly regular, so just using opks sounds like a good idea. At least that'll give you some control, without making you too anxious/obsessy.

xoxo - how're you feeling today?


----------



## lxb

fire - i'm cd8 today (had to go to ff to check!) ... :haha: which is a nice thing to not know where you are in your cycle sometimes :shy: Had some lighting type pain on my right boob as I typed. strange. :dohh: back to smashing those boobs! hahaa...


----------



## FireBaby

Lxb I know that tracking cycles can be a bit stressful but there's something so cool about having all this information about our bodies - even tho I enjoyed my forced break from temping when I lost my thermometer in Australia I am kind of wishing now I had temp'ed because the I would have a cover line .....and more information:)


----------



## FireBaby

Xoxo how you feeling?

Zeri - yay for testing in 5 days :) that's probably when I should be testing as I really think ff got it wrong and AF is really due for me in 4 days time


----------



## lxb

weird... I've decided to pee on a opk! and it showed a smiley face!

cd8!! :wacko: sounds like a fluke to me~


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - yaaaay!!!! I'm so glad that you POAS!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb~ Wild! Could you be ovulating this early? I'd get some BDing in just to be safe! And I don't blame you for taking a break from temping...hope it affords you the opportunity to relax this round!

Fire ~ Did I tell you FF was off on my ovulation by one day? It says I ovulated on a Sunday, when in fact I ovulated that Monday (the day after my +ve OPK). I guess it can be tricky to detect when temps are close around that time. Hoping your temp goes back up in the morning and you get your BFP!

Zeri ~ How are things with you? Where are you in your cycle?

AFM ~ Just taking things day by day...cannot believe she is the size of an olive! Did I tell you ladies my ta-ta's hurt and have become larger already? The elasticity in my shirts are screaming for relief...It will be hard to hide these puppies from friends! 

*Think Pink*

:dust:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - maybe you O twice in the month? I read that some women do....


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - One of the reasons I can't wait to get my BFP is because for once in my life I want giant booooooooobies! I want cleavage without a push up bra and boobs that look like they are silicon but they aren't because they are REAL!!!

She's an olive!!! So cute!! A real tangible size now :) its awesome that just a little olive can give you boooooobies. 

You confirmed your O with a scan at your Doc right so FF probably just looked at your temp and did a calculation based on that, so I wonder how common that is to O the day after the +ve OPK - I mean I think it makes sense. Plus if they do IUI the day after....so this month I am going to try and BD the day AFTER the +ve OPK instead of the day of...

lxb - try to get a BD in tomorrow too then!


----------



## xoxo4angel

It def looks like the girls got a _lift_ :blush: If only they didn't hurt like heck! I understood as you progressed in your pregnancy your belly would prevent you from sleeping on your tummy, but for my boobs to prevent it...totally unexpected! I'll take it if it means things are progressing! 

Cheers to BDing the day _after_ the +ve! But you aren't out yet, so FXed!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - eeeeek the hurting bit is not fun :( sorry you are experiencing that. But yes definitely worth it to know that Olive is progressing :)

So sleeping on your side ends up being the only option during preg - I mean early days you can still sleep on your back....but then when the bump gets too big I heard that it becomes unsafe to sleep on your back because you can stop breathing or something....


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - you never peed on your HPT did you? Not that I want to start up these thoughts (got preg in sleep etc) but I did read that if you are preg the OPK can be +ve. 
Anyway I'll be quite because that was probably a stupid thought I'll stop playing hack doctor..... I was just thinking if I was in your position if I got an early OPK wondering what it could mean....


----------



## lxb

fire - :haha: no, i never peed on the hpt. :haha: believe me.. I had the exact same thought when i saw that smiley face! :shy: dont think it's all possible though as my temp were low yesterday (couldn't help it.. one last temp)! AF was heavy + clotty too!


----------



## FireBaby

Do you get two rounds of +ve OPKs in a month? Because you got an early +ve last month too right? Do you think you could be O'ing twice in a month?


----------



## lxb

hmm... :shrug: who knows. I get random twinges on left/right side. So.. I guess it's possible?

No, it's not this cycle that I got 2 +opk. I got +opk on cd 16 last cycle (Dec). On Nov cycle, I got a +opk on cd10, -opk on cd11-cd13, +opk on cd14 (but I didn't test afterward though) and ff said I Oed on cd16 based on my temp.

my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ae74d


----------



## FireBaby

Ah November was your odd cycle with +ve -ve and +ve OPKs all mixed together. 

So I have a feeling you might O on CD10 this month - you are using the digi OPKs I think they are pretty accurate - ie. a surge is definitely a surge whereas with the ones where you have to read the line it's not always clear if the surge is there or not....

I am trying to hold my pee until UPS delivers the wondfo's this afternoon but I keep going to pee and saying "okay last time" and it never is. Who am I kidding?!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:test: Just lurking to see if Fire's HPTs have arrived yet :-=

Lxb ~ I'm now curious what the +ve on CD8 is from...are you taking any new supplements? If you O tomorrow CD9, then you will have a 23-24 day cycle. I'm curious if the OPK will be +ve tomorrow.


----------



## lxb

fire - has ups deliver your tests yet??????? ah~~~ I want to see some pee sticks!!

xoxo - no, i'm not taking anything new. Just prenatal vitamin as usual. Dont think I will O so early but I guess my body does have a mind of its own. Waiting to pee on the stick tmr~ :haha:


----------



## FireBaby

The peesticks arrived and I tested (like 5 times) 

BFN!!!

waaaaaaa

one of the sticks had an evap line on it - it wasn't exactly pink tho - more like invisible ink kind of color but when you held it a certain way you could see a super faint line but it wasn't pink. 

So now I'm sitting here and feeling all pimply and sorry for myself!!! And wondering where the hell is AF?


----------



## lxb

use tmr's fmu!! :thumbup:


----------



## FireBaby

Okay I will do that. 

But if I really am 16DPO then even though it's not FMU if I was preg then that 2nd line would definitely show up as something... 

Urgh now I just want AF to show up and stop torturing me :( and take her ugly pimply relatives with her.

I think that the myo inositol must have lengthened my cycle by 2-3 days.

:cry: :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire :hugs: FMU is def going to do the trick! 

Lxb ~ Hoping you get another +ve in the morning.

Zeri ~ Have you poas yet?

I want to pee on a stick! I should put the + OPK means BFP theory to the test...

:dust:


----------



## Zeri

Aww Fire...:-( I'm so sorry it wasn't a bfp...how disappointing! I was really hopeful it would be. Sorry u're feeling down too. Looks like the myo def lengthened your cycle by a few days too. :-l


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - Yes!!! Can you please try the +ve OPK during preggy thing to test!
That's a great idea :) I am so curious to hear if it works...

Also I love those wondfos - I peed on 6 of them today (as if they were going to make any difference the more I peed on) but they are so cheap I didn't feel bad. With FRER that I get from CVS I feel guilty when I start peeing like crazy as those tests are like $7-10 each. These ones are like 32 cents each!!!


----------



## FireBaby

zeri - yeah its a bummer. but at least I know that the myo did lengthen my cycle, I think it might have made AF slightly heavier too - which I can only hope means better egg quality over all.....

I think I'm going to get the CD3 tests done this month...my insurance probably won't cover it so I think I'll go to one of those places where you can pay a 'cash' price for your blood tests and then take them to your own RE/Obgyn or use Dr Google to interpret the results. My DH is so uncooperative with this stuff its almost like why bother but I figure I do everything on my end and hopefully one day he'll come to the table....


----------



## FireBaby

Temps took a dive again. bFN again of course :( and I've got major AF cramps.
Time to book in my bloodwork :( for cd 3. I guess my cycle has extended from taking the myo inositol.....

Lxb you get some bd in last night?

Zeri now 4 days until :test: time :)!

Xoxo - how was your sleep? Do you have one of those body pillows? And I don't mean your DH :) can you pee on an opk for us? :)


----------



## lxb

fire - BOO to temp dip! :growlmad: I'm still hoping af is a no show though~~

zeri - ALMOST test time!!! :dance:

xoxo - YES!! pee on OPK!!! :haha: we all love pee sticks!! :dance: especially when they have two pretty lines~~~

afm, got to BD last night...but I didn't tell DH about the +OPK though. And he finished when we're in non-ttc position! :dohh: :shy: he usually would tell me when he's about to 'come' but he didn't last night. I guess he has an idea of where I'm at in my cycle and it's too early to try. O well... let's see what my pee stick say today :shrug:


----------



## Zeri

I'm sorry about the temp dip, Fire. :-( Booo! Sucky AF!!

lxb - wow, O time already? It's good you're already getting the BD in! I'm sure the swimmers will find where they need to go. 

xoxo - It's so great to see the progress on your ticker! A little olive....awwwww.  You'll be starting to poke out in a little bit. Will you post a bump pic for us when you do? Are you still feeling sick? I'm hoping we can all join you on the preggo boards sometime soon.

AFM - Only 6 dpo today - so no POASing yet, although I really want to. I missed peeing on things last cycle so am happy to be able to do it this month, even if it means obsessing over an evap line, lol.


----------



## lxb

Fluke! OPK is negative today :shrug:


----------



## FireBaby

AF just arrived. BLAH!!!!!
Well at least I have a 28 day cycle now. Hmmmm...

lxb - I wonder what that fluke OPK meant....weird....


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ :hissy: Shucks! Onward with blood test! I'm sure you know, but CD3 you want FSH, LH, Estradiol and prolactin. Will you schedule your HSG for CD9 as well?

Lxb ~ I'm sure there is an answer out there for WHY in the world you had a random +ve OPK...I'm intrigued!

Zeri ~ You're up next for POAS! :dust: and fx!


----------



## FireBaby

Okay awesome I just ordered the bloods (I'm getting LH, FSH and estradiol done - I had prolactin done in Australia and the doc said it was super low so not to worry about getting it done again)

I guess I'll go and get them either on Thursday or Friday depending if I call today or tomorrow CD1....

xoxo did you fast before you had your CD3 tests done? 

It doesn't say on this test that you should, but I don't even think for the ones that you definitely need to fast for eg. cholesterol they do... but I guess it only cost $130 to get all these done so they don't feel obligated to tell you 'doctor' type things....


----------



## lxb

:growlmad: af!!!

:gun: :gun: :gun: 

:grr: :grr: :grr:


----------



## FireBaby

word sista

AF blows chunks :(


----------



## FireBaby

Xoxo from the prev page - did you have to fast before cd3 bloods?


----------



## Zeri

lxb - yeah, I wonder why you would get a positive so early then a negative? Maybe you're one of those people who O twice in a cycle? Or maybe your body geared up to O but then didn't? Hmmm...

Fire - I don't think you have to fast for Cd3 bloods, unless you're checking things that would be affected by blood sugar levels etc. I don't think the hormones are affected by that. I think I fasted for mine sometime ago because I wasn't sure, but the lab techs didn't ask me about fasting when they took my sample.


----------



## FireBaby

Okay great thanks Zeri! I guess it would be pretty weird to have to fast because that shouldn't affect hormones. I've been reading about myo inositol and I think it does extend some cycles and lp but also egg quality and progesterone so I think I'm going to stay on it for at least another month. How many dpo are you today?

Lxb did you poas this morning yet?

Xoxo how you feeling today?


----------



## lxb

Zeri - yea, I'm wondering the same thing too. Think it happened twice before. Been googling! :dohh: it could mean I'm gearing up for o but didn't for some reason, I'm preggo (which I highly doubt), I have cyst that could cause false positive from the fluids (no idea if I have cyst or not), or just simply false positive?

I had some super bloat during and after af that made me felt like im preggo and perhaps I had miscarriage - chemical. But since I didn't take hpt, I don't really know. And the positive OPK was detecting the ity bity raised hcg? :shrug: I was pretty convinced that I was preggo when I had my period and even after it ended :dohh: and then I manage to convinced myself that I'm crazy! :haha:

Will poas in ~2 hour? We'll see what it says. Temp this morning was still low. 

Zeri - is it almost time to poas?!?!

Fire - hope af isn't too bad :hugs:

Xoxo - hope ms isn't too bad :hugs:


----------



## lxb

:haha: my hpt test stripes will be here tomorrow! Haha I have a feeling I would do some pointless poas hpt! :shy:


----------



## FireBaby

yay for the 32 cent each Wondfos!!


----------



## Zeri

Looking fwd to your opk results, lxb! You're not crazy for thinking you're preggo even with a period, especially since you can have AF-type bleeding and still be preggo, which happens to a lot of women. My AFs have been fairly light over the last few months, and sometimes I swear every month I think, 'What if this is implantation bleeding?", even on the months I hardly have a chance! So you're not alone. You covered your bases well last month too, so pregnancy could've been a huge possibility too. 

When do you think you'll O this cycle? 

AFM - 8 dpo today, I think. I seem to getting that lightheadness that comes a few days before AF... :-(, and my breasts were kind of floppy this morning. :-( I feel like my progesterone might be lower than it used to be last year -which isn't good. It just seems that my pre-AF symptoms are coming earlier and earlier. Maybe I really need to try temping again to see what's going on. Anyway, ust trying to stay patient and hopeful. I may test tomorrow or Saturday, I guess. I have 4 IC's at home so might as well!


----------



## lxb

I usually O around Cd16-18. So about ~5 more days?

Yeah, I've heard it's normal for some women to bleed throughout pregnancy and to have healthy babies. But my temps are low... I would think it would be high if pregnant. 

Ahh!! Is it Saturday yet?? I want to see some pee sticks! Think my ic arrives today but not sure what time. Maybe I'll pee on one just to satisfy my addiction when I get it! :rofl:


----------



## FireBaby

Of course you are going to pee on one!!!!

I'm about to go get my CD3 bloods taken :0


----------



## Zeri

Of course, lxb, poas! :thumbup:That's what we do around here! And at 32 c., why not? :flower:

Hope your appt goes well today, Fire!

xoxo, how are things with you?


----------



## lxb

Fire - hope appt goes well!

Zeri - r u sure you are going to wait until Saturday? :haha:

Xoxo - how r u feeling?

Ginger - I wonder if you still check in here :hugs:

Wondfo is delivered!! Hahha it said its at my front door! Guess what I'm doing tmr morning?! :rofl:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - you could try pee on the wondfo now, coz if you are preg it should show up even though its not FMU....

xoxo- how you feeling?

zeri - you really want to wait until Saturday? you could do one now.....

AFM - had the bloods drawn...now waiting for the results in a couple of days....and I received the interpretation graph for the AMH from Australia - it was fine...phew!


----------



## Zeri

Good to hear the AMH result was fine, Fire!

lxb - did you POAS yet?

AFM - Peed on an hpt late last night/early morning (after 12 am), and it was a fat raging BFN. As in the BFN of BFN's. Stark raging white..... not even a little ghost line to obsess about...:cry: I wasn't surprised but still sad about it. I know it's still early (I'm 9 dpo today), but I feel out already. Sigh....:sad2:


----------



## lxb

Zeri - I did as I got home! :haha: I imagined those test to be bigger (from those online pics) but they're so puny!! No wonder they need to be dipped! Can't imagine someone can splash their pee on it without hitting the result window! :haha: result was sparkling with a very dark control line! :bodyb:

9dpo is still too early! Implantation can occur between 7-12dpo! Definitely still in the game!

Fire - glad to hear your amh test is great! :thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ Told you you'd have to be a pee-sniper to hit the mark! :haha: Dixie cups (or the like) are the trick for using those! 

Zeri ~ FXed! We need a Jan 2013 BFP!

Fire ~ Hope your blood results come in quickly! And that is GREAT news about your AMH!

AFM ~ I've been good. DH comes home tomorrow...he wants to see Olive, so I'm hoping my Dr can squeeze us in next week. I wouldn't mind seeing that she is still progressing either ;) I've been wanting fruits, but nothing around here is fresh. So I went online and signed up for a fruit of the month club...my hope is that we can eat all of it or I am going to have to learn real quick how to make preserves or jam! :haha: The power of a craving and the internet! 

:dust: Think Pink!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - yay for fruit of the month club! I had organic delivery a few times - the fruit part was amazing - the veggies not so much they sent too much of the same stuff!
And yippppeeee for your DH seeing OLIVE :)

I realized I accidently ordered the 'sensitive' estradiol test instead of the normal estradiol test, serves me right for not going through a proper doctor for it, but I'm hoping the results will still be the same - just a different scale maybe (?) 

Zeri :test: tomorrow!!! Yayay!!

lxb - how many days until estimated Ov? Also I read on your journal you are going to see an RE soon, when are you doing that?

I'm gonna start temping again tomorrow!


----------



## lxb

xoxo - mMmm.. fruits sounds great~ preserved jam sounds great too!! YUM!

fire - Jan 24th is the RE appt! :thumbup: so excited to get this ball rolling! :dance: Ah.. let the temping begin~!! :haha: I've said i wanted to take a break from temp this cycle... but ever since that false positive on OPK.. i've been taking my temp for the past few days! :dohh: so much for 'break' .. haha... but i guess it's good to confirm that I haven't O yet. Think ~5-6 more days? :shrug: would be cd16-18 by then.

zeri - is it tomorrow yet?? :dance:


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri - I forgot to add this but I meant to reiterate what lxb said - 9DPO is way too early to tell yet. 
If you have cheap HTP then :test: tomorrow!!

lxb - so great you have your appointment coming up. Don't give up on temping now! Its the most important time to do it :)

I'll have temps starting tomorrow I promise!

xoxo- hugs to you and OLIVE!!!


----------



## lxb

Zeri - did you poas?? Waiting to hear your update! 

Fx!!

Afm, still -OPK and temp still low. Dear O, where are you? :shrug:


----------



## Zeri

Hi, hope everyone had a good weekend.

lxb - sorry to hear you haven't O'd yet. Is it later than usual this month? I wonder if you were gearing up to O before but then it got delayed for some reason. This cycle the cold delayed my O by about a week.

Nothing exciting to report, unfortunately. :-( I wish!!! I was feeling a bit hopeful on Saturday morning because I had a sharp aching pain on one side (in my uterus area) overnight, which seemed similar to the implantation pain I had had before in my first preg. But the tests I took on Saturday on Sunday were both negative. :-( Bah!!! Was so disappointed. I feel like AF is on her way because my breasts have flopped and I can feel the lightheadedness coming on. I think I'm 12 dpo today. Not feeling much of the TTC-warrior spirit these days... Just starting to feel dejected and hopeless...like this may never happen. :-( 

Anyway, hope everyone is having a better day!


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri if you implanted on Saturday then the hsg won't show up for a couple of days no? Don't give up hope! I know how you feel though. I was thinking last night it may take me so much longer than anyone else to make this happen not only do I have age (both me and DH) running against me I've got the one hit wonder factor to contend with as well. Those things make me wonder if ttc is really going to be possible at all :( and maybe I should be real about it instead of hopeful :(
Lxb - I agree with Zeri I think the cold can mess with O. How many days until your appoint? At leat you can get verification that you did O at your appointment.
Xoxo :wave: and :hugs: to Olive!


----------



## FireBaby

Just got my cd3 results: fsh 5.4 lh 2.5 estradiol 23 they seem to be all in range....
Now I have to Dr Google what that all means!


----------



## Zeri

Those results sound good, Fire! That must be a relief - one less thing to worry about, right? :winkwink:

Thanks for the hope...:flower: I thought about that too (hcg not being enough yet, etc). As much as I want to be hopeful it really feels like she's coming...:growlmad: Oh how I hate that witch!!

And yeah, I hear you on feeling like the odds are against us... DH and I have age against too, and the one-shot per month really isn't helping matters. :-( This month I felt good because for having one good shot at least, but if that one shot didn't work this month, then I feel like why should it work next month or the next time, you know? I don't know what to really try next to help things. I think Clomid really helped me a lot in my previous conception attempts...with that I got preg with one BD only, but I think I've had too many cycles on it already. I think you mentioned your gyn didn't want you to try it... do you think you might consider that or something else to help give you an edge? Where I live the gyns sometimes recommend it to older women/women with fertility issues to give a better egg. I mean, the good thing is that we're both ovulating regularly and cycles seem to be fairly regular...so I guess there's always a chance. It might just take a little bit longer than it needs to...and that's a concern too because when we do get preg then there might be other issues! :wacko: 

Hi to lxb and xoxo!! :flower:


----------



## lxb

zeri - definitely agree with fire that you could have implantation and hcg still hasn't rise soon enough yet. remember xoxo was CONVINCED that af is coming?? FX to Jan BFP!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

fire - great to hear all results are great~ Sending pink sticky vibes~

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

Hi Zeri- yeah I think the one shot thing probably means the % for a BFP decreases. So maybe it will just take a bit longer for us? One shot is still a shot....but I also agree being older and preg isn't ideal either...
I haven't spoken to my OBYN about clomid....I had been doing Chinese medicine but I stopped because I wasn't convinced it really did anything it felt a bit weird because the herbs they use are not really regulated and I felt weird that I didn't know what I was taking plus it was ridiculously expense and the woman was kind of abrasive...now that my bloods have come back and seem to be okay I might go get the HSG test done either on Wednesday or wait until next month. But I also want to get an ultrasound done to make sure that I actually do Ov, I mean I think I do it seems that I do with OPKs and temping - but you never know.


You are definitely not out this month keep the hope up until AF really does arrive because loads of people say they thought that AF was coming when they got their BFPs :) 

lxb - are you peeing on the OPK twice a day?


----------



## lxb

fire - no.. just once a day until i feel like i'm getting -opk when I should be getting +opk. it's cd15.. so maybe tomorrow? :shrug: temp is still low. so definitely no O yet.


----------



## FireBaby

lxb you are using CB digitals right? When you take it out are you seeing an extra line?

I tested using the CB digi and there was no smiley today but when I took it out I could see the second line - not super dark but it was there... so I'm guessing I'll get a full +ve in a few days.

I think this is what the CBFM detects because I used that as well and it gave me a "High" and I looked at this stick as well and it also had the faint second line....

The only reason I was wondering if you were checking twice a day is because I've missed the surge on the CBFM before but picked it up on the CB digi later in the day....and then the next day the surge has gone...you usually Ov on CD16 right? So you should be getting your surge pretty soon..... :) :)

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zeri

lxb - yes, maybe testing twice a day might help make sure you catch that surge when it comes...? I'm not familiar with the CB digitals, though. I've almost missed my surge on opks a couple times by testing once a day only. Do you have any other signs of approaching O - like ewcm? Hope your egg comes soon and the:spermy: catch it!

Fire - I was going to ask you if you had HSG on the brain earlier...cause in your post to me earlier you talked about 'hsg not rising fast enough..." :haha: I didn't know you were thinking of doing it this month. That's a good idea to get it checked now. Regarding O - I think higher temps in the LP are considered a fairly reliable sign of O, according to FF and other fertility sites. That and the CD21 progesterone test. Did you have that one done? 

Thanks to you and lxb for the encouragement. I guess I'll just wait around for the next few days and see if she comes! :coffee::grr:


----------



## FireBaby

zeri - oops yes I meant hcg - I've definitely got the HSG test on my mind....to me that could be the only thing 'wrong' on my side for fertility that I can think of....(blocked tubes)

My CD 21 test for progesterone was 22 but I don't know if the test was timed properly because it was actually taken on CD18 of the cycle when I probably o'd on day 14/15...
I don't know if progesterone of 22 indicates that I o'd - the doctor in Australia wasn't really sure - she wasn't an RE...so something else for me to Dr google!!!

Sending you guys loads of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

And stickies to Olive :)


----------



## lxb

zeri - fx! 

:dust: :dust: 

Ahh. little miss olive is now a prune~~ :dance:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ I too was SURE AF was coming. My boobs even got a bit "flat" for lack of a better word and I had that heavy AF feeling. It is so cruel of Mother Nature to toy with us with symptoms that are NOT cut and dry. FXed...and an extra heap of :dust:

Lxb ~ You get to go to the RE in 3 more sleeps! Yippee! I am def a fan of going to them, I really hope he/she starts to provide you with the support and answers you need to get your BFP! :hugs:

Fire ~ Your #'s are great! Your FSH and AMH tell the same story, so you are def in the game! Can you go somewhere and have them do a round of cycle monitoring (ultrasound measuring follicle(s) and bloods for progesterone, LH and estradiol)? My Dr liked to see me 2 days before my estimated O.

AFM ~ Nothing new to report here...I cannot believe they use a prune as a form of measurement. 10 weeks = prune I'm voting we stick to calling this LO Olive...no wonder Drew Barrymore went with naming her DD Olive, the other choices are not as appealing! :haha: 

PS Lxb, feel free to overnight me a chocolate cake at your convenience. I can just smell it baking now...:haha:


----------



## FireBaby

Someone say chocolate cake?!!! Yummmmmmy!!!!
I'm trying to be 'healthy' this month but I've been faltering here and there with candy that I got overseas but I'd rather slip up and eat chocolate cake instead!!!

I rather call her Big Olive than Prune. Although I do remember a girl in my grade school called Prue - I always thought that name was kind of unfortunate.

Urgh the flat boobs thing sux I know that feeling too well right before AF - I use to call it Claire Danes boobs to my DH (she has no boobs) BUT then I saw the golden globes and since she's had a baby she has boobs!!

That's a good idea to do cycle monitoring - I will ask my OBYN about that and time it to see right before Ov. I think that progesterone at CD21 of 22 does indicate ovulation but I actually want to see the follicles on the screen!

lxb - c'mon Ov!!!

Zeri - sending you more and more :dust: :dust: :dust: please get a BFP!! And give some hope to the one hit wonders of the world :)


----------



## lxb

xoxo - Oo.. I'm definitely in for calling her little miss olive~! I think the 'prune' looked like an alien head :wacko: Mmm.. chocolate cake?? YUm! haha... 

my niece is turning one month old this weekend!! AHh!! Time flies! My sis is asking me to bake some mini cupcakes~ so i'm thinking mini red velvet cupcake with cream cheese frosting with fondant decor~ Mmmm~~

fire - oo.. cycle monitoring is a great idea indeed~ :thumbup:

blah to flat boobs! As if AF is not bad enough...and hv to feel like boobs had been deflated :dohh:

zeri - still holding out hopes for you~ C'mon one timer power~! :dance:


----------



## FireBaby

Lxb did you get your +ve opk?


----------



## lxb

Got +OPK yesterday...temp still low though. Lets see what the pee stick says today :bodyb:

:haha: is it time to pee on those puny hpt yet? :haha:

How are you ladies? Zeri, did you poas? Updates? Fire, are you doing anything diff this cycle? How's miss little olive doing and mama-to-be?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! 

Lxb ~ a one month old...how sweet! I'll take an order of red velvet cupcakes too! Seriously the only thing that seems to settle my stomach is sweets, which I am trying my best to avoid...I can't win! Good luck at the RE tomorrow!

Fire ~ If your Dr will do it, it's worth having done! I do believe you are Oing though, but the reassurance is priceless. 

Zeri ~ Heelllooo :wave: Just checking on you!

Afm ~ Scan today was sweeet! Saw her move her arms and legs...saw her spine...it's just amazing how much has changed in 2 weeks and how much more it will continue changing! 

Sending :dust: and pink vibes your way! xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

lxb said:


> Got +OPK yesterday...temp still low though. Lets see what the pee stick says today :bodyb:
> 
> :haha: is it time to pee on those puny hpt yet? :haha:
> 
> How are you ladies? Zeri, did you poas? Updates? Fire, are you doing anything diff this cycle? How's miss little olive doing and mama-to-be?

Hope you've perfected your sharp shooter skills...peeing on a puny HPT is like writing on a grain of rice! :haha:


----------



## Zeri

xoxo - that's great you got see little Olive again! Isn't it awesome to see them wiggling around? It'll be even better once you feel her start to move! Pregnancy is really an amazing thing.  Sweets/Carbs and fruits were the only things that really helped MS for me too. 

lxb - those cupcakes sound delicious! I'm sure your family will enjoy them. With the low temp today, do you think today is O day? 

Fire - is it today you were thinking of taking the hsg?

AFM - 14 dpo today. AF day. :wacko: :growlmad: I felt a little hopeful this morning when I got up and didn't see her...but a few hours ago I started getting cramps and brown spotting, so I think she's on her way :nope::nope::nope: Feeling really depressed and dejected about it overall. Don't know what else to say. :-( I just want to be pregnant again so badly. :cry:


----------



## lxb

zeri - i'm still hopeful for you! And fx it's just brown spotting as it's common in early pregnancy! 

afm, appt got cancelled! :growlmad: they told me the doc has a last minute ivf transfer that day and the next available time I can make is Feb 14th! Happy Valentine's day! :)

My usual coverline is ~97.8-ish.

Fri: 97.26
Sat: 97.07 <-- I thought I was Oing that day.. but got -OPK
Sun: 97.22
Mon: 97.44 <-- +opk
Tues: 97.38 <-- +opk

got +opk yesterday and today! So I'm thinking I'm Oing today or tomorrow? Guess we'll wait and see how temp plays out~

:dust: :dust: :dust:
to you girls and to the couple tomorrow!!


----------



## FireBaby

Oh no Zeri that sux :( I'm sorry you think AF is on her way. Blah! I know exactly how you feel - I just want to be pregnant too. 

I want an excuse like MS to eat sweet stuff too!!!

I guess I'm not doing the HSG this month - next month....I might call the OBYN and see if I can do a scan on Friday morning though - that would be good to see my follies...

xoxo - so amazing you can see her wiggle around!! WOW! I can only imagine how incredible that must be. Was your DH excited?


----------



## Zeri

Fire - sounds like a good plan! It will be nice to see your follies, esp. to see if they're the right size for conception...apparently a size over 21mm I think is ideal...

lxb - I didn't realize your RE appt. was today. That sux you have to wait another few weeks, but hopefully you'll get a bfp and won't need to go after all!


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - oh no that SUX that they cancelled your appointment :( but maybe you won't NEED an appointment!

:wine: here's to a BFP instead!!!!


----------



## Zeri

Just a quick update that AF is here for me...:growlmad: Stupid witch. I went through the whole day/night yesterday with just a bit of brown spotting so was really hopeful... But then woke up this morning with cramps and red blood. Ughh!! I think yesterday was actually 13 dpo for me (usually have spotting on that day)..which means I probably ovulated a day later than I thought, on a Thursday. DH and I had Bded on a Tuesday which means I missed the eggie by a good couple days. Ugh!!! Something just always seems to go wrong. :-( Anyway, just ordered some more opks so hopefully will be able to track things better this cycle. Onwards and upwards, I guess... Sigh!! :wacko:


----------



## xoxo4angel

> xoxo - so amazing you can see her wiggle around!! WOW! I can only imagine how incredible that must be. Was your DH excited?

DH was not happy that the Dr woke the LO up...he said the baby is busy doing things and needs its rest. "The Dr had no business waking the baby just for our pleasure." Uh oh...someone is already being protective! 

So I caved and went to the bakery and bought a huge slice of German Chocolate Cake...I have been doing sooo well, I deserved a cheat. 


Zeri ~ :gun: AF :gun: Ughh! Sorry. On to Valentine's babies! 

Lxb ~ My OPKs were generally positive 2 days in a row. I'm pretty sure I Oed the day of the second surge. Hope your temps are indicative of that today! And I too think it'd be fab if you get to cancel your visit with the RE due to a BFP!

Fire ~ You're next on the block for Oing! Fxed your Dr gets you in to look at your follies!

Pink Sticky Vibes!


----------



## FireBaby

I booked in for follie scan on Monday - but if I get my +ve opk tomorrow or Saturday maybe I should cancel? Because I want to see before I Ov? Hmmm I'm confused.

Zeri so sorry AF showed up :( Valentines babies! so glad u got some opk's coming in the mail....it's so hard when you have one go to know when to time things....waaaaaaaaa

Our order of coq10, tribulus and fish oil arrived so when I gave DH his Maca shake i handed him a massive handful of pills this morning and he was like really?! 

Love German chocolate cake! Yuuuuuuuum! And love that your DH has that protective streak going :) I bet he can't wait to be a Dad! The scan must have made it seem real :)

So here's my question for you ladies, assuming I can time everything with DH's one hit - should I go for day of +ve opk or day after? Last month I also had 2 days of surges. I know when you have iui the say come in day after +ve opk but the sperm don't have to do as much work for iui because they get delivered so close to the cervix.....
I get scared when I get the +ve opk that i will miss the egg so I tend to panic and BD as soon as it arrives, but maybe I should be more chill.....


----------



## FireBaby

Lxb what was your temp today?


----------



## lxb

zeri - damn af!! :gun:

xoxo - :haha: @ your dh at being upset with the doc~ 

fire - :haha: good job at handling bunch of pills to dh!! now... let's make babies!! I was reading up on honey is good for sperm. And the doc said to take 2 tablespoon a day before bedtime. :wacko: dh looked at me like.."are you serious?"

i think if you have to choose between the day of +opk or the day after, maybe the day after the +opk would be good if you test on a consistent basis to make sure you dont miss the surge. I find that I always ovulate ~2-3 days after I got the +opk (confirmed with temp). Even if you O the day of +opk, I've read lots of stories where women got their bfp when they BD at 1dpo~! :thumbup:

afm, temp was high today! So I'm pretty sure I've Oed? but it's still under my typical coverline (97.9). temp this morning was 97.71 and yesterday was 97.38!

Been getting cramps and sore boobs.. so pretty sure O was/is here~ :thumbup:


----------



## FireBaby

Lxb - yay! For Ov today :) I think boobs might be more telling than temps!

I'm going to read about honey...DH might be getting a sweeter shake in the morning :)


----------



## Zeri

Fire - how soon do you normally O after your first positive opk? I usually O about 12 hours after, so for me, BDing on the day of the positive opk is best. If you O about 24-36 hours after, though, then BD the day after might be better, as the sperm would be right there in time to catch the eggy when it's released. The good thing about trying for BD on the positive opk day though, is that if DH isn't up to it, at least you still have a chance the next day, whereas if you shoot for O day and he's not up to it, then your chance might be gone. However if you feel he would definitely cooperate for O day then it might be okay to wait. 

xoxo - How sweet that your DH is being protective already!! Hehe... Sounds like he's going to be a great Dad.  German chocolate cake sounds yummy..... And yes, you deserve to pamper yourself every now and again! Making a baby is hard work!

lxb - yayyy for O!! Are you going to temp during the tww?? 

AFM - Just dealing with AF - day 2. BAh! Felt pretty down yesterday but feeling a bit better today.


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri - so sorry you are feeling down with AF. I felt so bummed out this month too when she arrived :( but at least you are getting more information about your cycles so you can hone your timing better. I know I'm grasping at straws - there's not a whole lot of positives I know -- I totally feel your despair!

I am totally with you on the try for the +ve OPK day and if he's not up for it then at least you have the next day.

I peed on my OPKs and the monitor sticks yesterday but I totally forgot about them and left them under the sink without checking to see if they'd gone positive. So when I checked them this morning the monitor had already gone onto the next day and was asking me for another stick (so I couldn't tell if it was positive or not) and the digi OPK was negative...(I had a feeling in the afternoon yesterday I should go pee on a stick but I forgot and then it got late)

So last night I thought I would initiate a BD because if we could get one in two days before the +ve OPK shows up then at least it would clear out the old spermies etc. 

Well maybe the extra tribulus tablets I've been giving DH worked because he was totally up for it at like 10.30pm last night (!!!) I decided to use a softcup afterwards and I went to bed. Then I woke up at 4am with a huge stomach ache and paranoid that I was getting toxic shock syndrome from the soft cup so I went to the bathroom and took it out and there was a LOT of blood in it :( I don't know if blood kills the spermies but I'm sure it can't be good for them....

I googled for about an hour until 5.30am to see what it could be - everything pointed to Ov bleeding so I went back to sleep and woke up again this morning and peed on the sticks and the monitor was on PEAK and the OPK was also a SMILEY FACE. 

So now I'm in a dilemma -- I can't BD tonight because there's no way DH will be up for it TWO days in a row :( but I don't think the spermies survived from last night because of all the Ov bleeding. I might be able to get him to BD tomorrow during the day (especially because it's going to be raining here all weekend and that will keep him from disappearing in the garden to do some project) but I don't know if today is my second peak day or my first peak day because I forgot to check the sticks properly yesterday......and I have a stomach pain like Ov pain so am I Ov now? Does Ov bleeding happen before/during/after Ov? I'm so confused!!!

Blah!!!!!!!!!!!! I know I'm overthinking it all but I can't help it!!! 

Zeri - how do you know when you've O'd?

I really want some German chocolate cake right now!!
xoxo - does Olive become a new fruit every week? Is that how the ticker works? I hope she's a really cute fruit next week :) or she might just stay as Olive :) it must feel wonderful to know she's all snuggled in there. Have you had anymore MS?

lxb - where were your temps this morning? I know you aren't officially charting this month but I still want to chart stalk you :)


----------



## lxb

fire - i was going to suggest bd on +opk just to make sure you give it a chance in case dh is not up for it then you can try again a day after +opk~!

I think ov bleeding is normal and those spermies should be okay~ did you have watery/ewcm last night?

it could very well be you're gearing up to O yesterday and Oing during the night when those spermies are already there waiting for the eggy!! :thumbup:

as for the fruit ticker, yes, they change almost every week! I dont' remmber what 11 week is.. but 12 week is a prune~! :dance:

zeri - blah to af~! i always throw myself a pity party when AF was here and just watch some tv! 

xoxo - how are you? LO shall be little Olive for the whole pregnancy then~ hehe... although I do like 6-week ticker (sweet pea!) :haha:

afm, 97.38 on Wed, 97.71 yesterday, and 98.64 today~ so it dropped a little. Perhaps it will be higher tomorrow? :shrug:


----------



## FireBaby

I like Sweet Pea too! That's super super cute. Well she can change to Sweet Pea from Olive then :)

I didn't book my scan on Monday - I decided I want to do the scan BEFORE I Ov - then I can justify the $200+ it's going to cost as my crap insurance doesn't cover 'infertility'. 

It's weird but I feel a bit like I might have already O'd....all the stomach cramps etc. have gone away...anyway I guess I'll just try and seduce DH tomorrow during the day. I cancelled some of the things we were supposed to be doing just in case I can get lucky at some point during the day (!!!!)


----------



## Zeri

Fire, from your chart it looks like today is probably your O day. Was it a lot of blood in the softcup? Have you ever had O bleeding before? I guess the most likely cause of the bleeding would be from O... I'm not sure if blood kills sperm. I was looking online for an answer but couldn't really find one. Someone mentioned that if it was a lot of blood it's possible they could be flushed out, but I really don't know. Hopefully the sperm got up there and were able to get to the eggy before the bleeding happened. My guess is that the bleeding would happen after ovulation (after the egg burst out), so the sperm probably jumped on the eggie and fertilized it in good time, before the bleeding happened.


----------



## FireBaby

I know I was trying to find if anyone knows if blood kills sperm too. Weird that there isn't more information on that. My temp didn't jump up this morning - I am hoping I can get a BD in today and that the eggy might still be hanging around but I'm slightly worried that maybe bleeding around Ov time means the egg isn't a good one (?) just a thought...not a theory I've researched....or maybe I'm just giving myself excuses if it doesn't work out this month :( My OPK didn't show a smiley this morning but there was still a second line there that was quite strong although not strong enough for the digi to pick it up as a +ve. 

How is your AF? Is it flowing? 

lxb - how you feeling? :)

xoxo - how you feeling? :)


----------



## FireBaby

Took me all day to seduce DH finally succeeded late in the afternoon! But I'm worried I might have been too late for the eggy :(


----------



## lxb

If you've Oed yesterday, you're still not too late at 1dpo 

Fx!


----------



## FireBaby

I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday or was done with O yesterday...DH hadn't set the alarm so I didn't temp until 7.45 so I got the circle thing - so not sure if I should trust the temp jump...but I guess even an adjusted temp is slightly higher than my temps before (98.3 would be the adjusted temp)

SO I guess that makes me unoffically in the TWW now, I mean I know there's no more BD happening in this fertile window - getting 2 in took A LOT of patience and coercion this month!

lxb how many DPO are you now? Are you getting any symptoms? 

Zeri - are you done with AF now? Did your OPKs arrive?

xoxo - how is Olive? How are you feeling?

Its so weird as I am typing this I just remembered I had crazy preg dreams last night. I dreamt that I tested at 10dpo and got a BFP but for some reason in the dream I was super confused and didn't know what I was supposed to do next!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ Hurray for your DH dtd one more time and for being in the TWW! I don't think having blood on or around your cervix will impact anything. Blood isn't like CM, meaning I doubt it is acidic. :flow: Olive (though the size of a prune) will be a lime tomorrow! The fruit is representative of the size of the LO, so it changes every week. 



> I dreamt that I tested at 10dpo and got a BFP but for some reason in the dream I was super confused and didn't know what I was supposed to do next!!

 I don't think any of us know what to do after we get a BFP! :haha: What a great dream though! FX it comes to fruition!

Lxb ~ Hope your mini cupcakes were a hit...or has that celebration not happened yet? Cheers to the TWW treating you well and getting to cancel your appointment with the RE because of a BFP! Is it just me or is time dragging by? :coffee:

Zeri ~ :gun: Has AF packed her bags? :gun:


AFM ~ I've just not been feeling well...it was coming and going, but now it is sticking around. I don't mind the queasy feeling, so long as it means things are still progressing! The hard part is my traditional go-to foods are no longer appealing to me :dohh:


Sending heaps of :dust: your way! Think Pink!


----------



## Zeri

That's great you got in two BDs, Fire! Now you can relax a bit and wait... Doesn't it seem like the tww is a walk in the park sometimes compared to all the stress and coercion leading up to O?

lxb - How's your tww going?

xoxo - good to hear Olive is growing nicely! Do you have a bump yet?

AFM - CD5 - AF is pretty much gone - just spotting really for days CD3/4. Nothing much else to report. Had a relaxing weekend with the hubs and daughter, though.


----------



## lxb

fire - it looks like you've Oed on CD12~! :thumbup: welcome to tww~~ yay for preggo dream~!!! hope it will come true soon enough~ :hugs: are you testing on 10dpo? :dance:

xoxo - mini cupcakes turned out okay~~ the recipe said to fill the batter 1/2 way full so that it'll rise to the liner! I did 3/4, and it didn't rise at all~! the cake turned out to be a bit sticky to the liner! :dohh: but overall it still turned out pretty good~ fondant decors were a hit~! :dance: tww is certainly dragging! yay for ms~! :haha: it's definitely a great sign that things are progressing nicely in there for little olive~ hope it'll eases off once 2nd tri comes around~ :hugs:

zeri - yay for AF being GONE! it'll be gone for good for the next ~9 months!! :dance: glad to hear you had a nice relaxing weekend with dh and dd~~ 

afm, I think i'm 5DPO~ not feeling any different than previous cycles. boobs are hurting!!! Ouch!! dipped one of those puny hpt on fmu this morning~ sparkling white bfn~! :haha: dh & i will be out of town from fri-next sat! AF is due ~Feb 5th!!! (dh & I's wedding anniversary) hope she gets the hint and leave us alone for the next 9 months~!! I guess I'll be packing some af's stuff and hpts? :haha:


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - yay for wedding anniversary and packing the HPT - so fun to have internet cheapies and pee on those at anytime even 5DPO :) one things for sure I'll be joining you peeing soon!

You are so clever working with fondant - what is the secret to using it? 

xoxo - yay for MS and yay for it going away soon in the second tri!!!

Zeri - your weekend sounded nice. And yes phew for the TWW - it's way less stressful than the Follicular phase and fertile window where I'm constantly under pressure to get DH to comply!!! It literally occupies all my time those few days. And I obsessively pee on OPK to see if I am surging....


----------



## lxb

fire - look at that temp rise!!!! :dance: up up and away~~~~~~~~ 

the thing with fondant is that you can cut out shapes that looks much cleaner than buttercream would. fondant cake (in my opinion) just looks cleaner than buttercream cake. but the thing with fondant is that it's too sweet for my taste bud. so little pieces of decor on a frosted cupcake is just the right amount of sweetness~ hehe... I'll need to find some pic and post it~ :)

xoxo - Happy lime week!!!


----------



## Zeri

lxb - I wish you could ship some of your cakes to me... I love cake! And yours sounds so delicious!  Are you 6 dpo today? Almost testing time! Oops...you've already done that! :haha: I would too...if I had a truckload of wondfos just sitting there! Hurting boobs is a good sign...:thumbup: It would be so nice if you got your bfp in time for your wedding anniversary! Fingers crossed for you! :dust:

Fire - I think you have a great chance too - being that you BDed so close to when you O'd (looking at the O bleeding). I was thinking today that, from a biological standpoint, O bleeding damaging sperm wouldnt' make sense....so it's probably fine. Fingers crossed for your tww too! :dust:

xoxo - how's it going mama? Can't wait to join you in Preggoland...

AFM - nothing much at all. Trying to get DH into the practice of BDing on a weeknight as I'll probably O during the week next week. Will try it tonight and see if it works. :dohh: Bah! If this cycle doesn't work I'm going to take vacation during my fertile period next month - to maximize my chances. In other news, I'm the maid of honour in one of my best friends is getting married in July and she just asked me to order my dress now as it's on sale. Part of me is wondering, what if I get pregnant before then? Hmm...I don't think I'll stop trying to conceive...it probably won't happen anytime soon, anyway, and I can't waste any chances at this age. If it does happen I'll have to look at adjusting the dress somehow, I guess. :shrug: Will cross that bridge when/if we get to it, I guess!


----------



## FireBaby

Lxb - what recipe do you use to make fondant? Post pics of your cupcakes if you have them :) :)

Xoxo - congratulations on Olive's Lime status! Yipppppeeeee :) she's BIG! I know you're feeling like time is going slow but it seems quite fast as well!!!!

Zeri - vacation is an awesome way to get some quality BDing in however FX you won't need to do that at all :) maybe order the dress but know that you'll need to get it adjusted -- if you were getting the preggy dress which one would you get?

I'm always thinking of those scenarios when future things come up too :)


----------



## FireBaby

Uggg is it time to POAS yet? 
Blah......I got spotting today - a tiny amount, I was hoping it could be implantation bleeding but I don't think that's even possible 4DPO :( blah


----------



## lxb

zeri - taking vacation during O time definitely can help~ you'll always be in a better mood while on vacation~!

fire - hopefully that spotting means BFP! implantation can occur earlier.. i think ~7-12dpo is just an average. very nice and high temp this morning! sooo.. when are you going to poas?! :haha: I just realized you're ~3 days behind me! I should be 8dpo! POAS.. sparkling white bfn! No double line for me to imagine on :(

oh yeah~ I used marshmallow fondant recipe! [https://allrecipes.com/recipe/marshmallow-fondant/]. The key is to microwave it in small increment time and stir to make sure it's all melted. And put TONS of butter on hands/board/mixer to avoid sticking! It will still stick.. but just keeps a bowl of butter for you to redip your hand in right next to you or some cooking spray~ :thumbup:


----------



## Zeri

lxb - marshmallow fondant....mmmm! never heard of that before. sounds yummy!

You're still early lxb! I like your plan of POAS every day though!

Fire - oooh spotting! Hmmm...intriguing. Any idea what could be causing it? My thoughts are left-over O bleeding or early implantation spotting. Have you had any cramps or pains?

xoxo - how're you doing? Hope you and the bebe are well.


----------



## Zeri

double post


----------



## FireBaby

lxb - I saw marshmallow fondant and I was wondering if that was the recipe that you use. I am definitely going to try making it! I just need to find an occasion :)

I love that you are POAS everyday :) I might start soon too!!!

I don't know what the spotting was - weird - I'm thinking probably left over O because everywhere I read it sounds like 4 DPO is just a bit early for IB. It was probably just a weird hormone thing like an estrogen rise/progesterone dip or something that was something to do with the fallback rise I often get around 3-4DPO.

I've definitely been feeling this low level anxiety since Ov that hasn't really let up. It's kind of annoying because with it comes a feeling of not wanting to socialize, I'm hosting an event on Friday with about 150 people attending and I have to be interested and chipper but at the moment I'm just feeling introverted! Blah!!!!!!!!!

And to top it off since O I've had the WORST breakouts on my chin and nose. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Yes a BFP would be worth all this, but right now I'm just feeling yucky!

Zeri have you been peeing on your OPKs? 

xoxo - :hugs: to Olive (who is as big as a lime now) and you!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi TWWers! :wave: Fx for both of you and the lucky teeny tiny HPTs! 

Lxb ~ You leave tomorrow? I really hope you get your BFP for your anniversary! 

Fire ~ 150 people...when I get into antisocial mode I couldn't be around 150 people much less host them! As for Uncle Pimple...hopefully a good concealer will do the trick! Oh and I wonder if your spotting was left over from ovulation :shrug: One would think as long as we've been ttc that we would be experts!

Zeri ~ You asked if I had a bump yet...does bloat count? :haha:

Hope this finds you all doing well!

xoxo :dust: Think Pink!


----------



## twiggers

What brands do y'all use for HPT? This is my first TWW :)


----------



## FireBaby

Hi Twiggers - the HPTs we've all been using since xoxo got her BFP are the Wondfo brand. They are the internet cheapies you can get them on Amazon. They seem to be pretty sensitive and super cheap the ones I got were only 32c each :)

lxb - happy vacation! That's great you get to go away! FX for vacation BFP. Don't forget to pack your HPT. It won't be a vacation without sufficient POAS material. I learnt that the hard way last time!

xoxo - Yes I'm going to be heaping on the concealer tomorrow - I just don't want to have that gross crusty look going on that happens when the pimple dries out and you try to conceal it...eeeekkkk.

Bloat counts as bump! 

I wish my bloat right now could count as bump :)

When are you going in for your next scan? :)


----------



## twiggers

Thanks Fire! I just bought a pack of 25  Can't wait to start POAS!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Twiggers ~ Hope the cheapies bring you your BFP! We <3 POAS around here! And kudos on your first TWW...how exciting for you! Nice spike in temp! 

Fire ~ :rofl:


> I wish my bloat right now could count as bump

 And the dreaded caking concealer...I've had to take a small tube of tinted moisturizer with me to "touch up." It's key to keep that area as moist as possible. Doesn't this type of conversation seem better suited for teens, than 35+? :dohh: The joys of TTC!

Lxb ~ Have a great trip and def take your HPTs...nothing like trying to buy them on the road! 

Zeri ~ Hi doll! Back to plotting the seductive demise of your DH I imagine...if only they really knew how much thought we put into this. 

AFM ~ My next appointment is Monday. I get so anxious about these appointments...Monday we meet with the Genetic Counselor, yikes! 3 more sleeps...

*TGIF!!* :dance: Think Pink!! :dust:


----------



## FireBaby

Twiggers - Yaaayayay! Yes POAS is fun :)

I am only 6DPO but I feel like POAS today.

xoxo- wow you are at genetic testing stage already! Time DOES fly :) I was reading a few months ago about the blood test you can do for genetic tests that is less invasive than the other treatment, I can't remember what it is, but one good thing about being preg now is that they have that test :) Olive will be fine!! She's a healthy one :) but I know it must feel kind of nerve wracking. Sending you good vibes for the appointment. And as always please give us a full report :) we're living vicariously through you right now :) 

I have no symptoms - just that anti-social feeling that won't go away - super blah! I'm thinking maybe I should go do a work out and get the blood moving around. I have been slack (on purpose) with my workouts especially after Ov, but I don't know if that's a good thing...
I've got so much to do today but I'm soooo unmotivated! Could this be a preg symptom? Plus I'm mad with DH for no reason, well mainly because I think about if I don't get a BFP this month I'll have to seduce him around the fertile time again and I'm sick of having to do that!!

Pimples should not be part of an 35++ conversation! Waaaaaaaaa. I put aloe on it for 3 days and the dead skin is smoother its just crazy red. Yuck! I'm definitely going to have to do touch ups during the evening. 

Zeri - FX for your seduction plans!!


----------



## lxb

Xoxo - yay appt!!

Fire - ah, I too wish I could call my bloat my bb bump! If one doesn't know any better, he/she could've thought I am about 16-week preggo! :dohh: at the end of the day...it's sad to realize it's nothing but bloat that contained gas and fat :-( ah...depressing. I need PMA!

Zeri - fx for seduction plan!

Twigger - I've been poas since i got those hpt! :rofl:

Afm, 9dpo, bfn. Sore boobs and uncle pimples :dohh:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## FireBaby

Hi Twiggers - yes you want to have high temps maintained during your TWW - this shows that your progesterone is good. If a chart shows sustained low temps then it could indicate a LP defect. 

I forgot to temp this morning - but it probably wouldn't have counted anyway because I had a super late night and crappy sleep.

I just POAS (middle of the day) and got a BFN :( I'm hoping there's still hope as I'm 7DPO....but seeing that BFN kind of took the wind out of my sails for this month :(


----------



## twiggers

It's still so early Fire! Hang in there :)


----------



## Zeri

Fire, 7 dpo is way too early to see anything (8 dpo too), especially on an IC. I think 10 dpo is when you can at least hope to see something reliable. Your temps are looking good. Did your antisocial feeling go away?

lxb - are you close to 14 dpo now? What's happening? I miss seeing your chart!

xoxo - All the best for your appointment today! Let us know how it goes!!

twiggers - temps looking good! Stalking your chart.... Congrats on the new house too!

AFM - CD11 today. DH and I Bd'ed on CD10 - it was nice, esp. after 4 weeks of nothing. I'm hoping I can get another one sometime this week. Looks like I was gearing up to O on CD 14 (had ewcm yesterday on CD10), but woke up this morning feeling fluey - so I hope it doesn't mess up my O again like it did last month! Sometimes just always seems to go wrong during O week!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Olive is doing just super. We were so happy to see her rolling over and her arms, legs, feet, hands moving about...more importantly vital organs doing what they should. What a relief. The genetic counselor was quite informative, we're glad we went. 

Lxb ~ Hope the anniversary trip is going well. If you peek in, do tell if you've poas!

Fire ~ How is poas going for you now? 7dpo is super early! You'd just be 3 weeks preggers :) Fx your concealer upheld its reputation and you managed well as the hostess Friday evening!

Zeri ~ Yay for BDing! :grr: flu. Bring on the :bunny: seduction! 

Twigg ~ The never ending TWW...you can get through it. The first is a tough one! Fx it's lucky for you!


----------



## FireBaby

xoxo - Yay!!! Super happy to hear the news about Olive :) when do you get the genetic testing done? 

lxb - where you go? Hope your holiday is going really well!!

zeri - hooray for getting a BD in in the fertile window now you if you can get one or two more in closer to Ov that would be perfect!! Good seduction techniques! DH's are creatures of habit so getting him into the habit is a great thing :)

Twigg - tww is loooooong, but even longer if you know you haven't timed BD properly! Which has happened to me several times! 

AFM - Friday night was good concealer held up PHEW I got all the photos back so I was relieved and no wardrobe malfunctions which I was worried about because I was kind of adventurous with the 'sculptural' dress I decided to wear.

BFN this morning on the wondfo :( I'm 9DPO today so I'm feeling a bit bummed. Anyway the BFP dream I had was for 10DPO so I hoping for something tomorrow morning (?) It all seems so far away an unattainable for me at the moment :( waaaaaa.....

Anyway I've decided I will definitely go get the HSG next cycle if I don't have any luck this cycle.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## FireBaby

Twiggers - its interesting that you got a +ve opk a -ve and then two days of +ve's. Your chart looks great - temps look good :)

Anyway if FF is correct for both of us we are both 8 and 9 DPO :) When are you going to :test:?

And I hear you on the symptom spotting - I have never had a BFP so I don't exactly know what I am looking out for but so far apart from being in a crap mood since O there have been no other symptoms.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## FireBaby

Tested again today 10dpo another BFN :( feeling a bit PMSy :(


----------



## twiggers

Temps are still looking good Fire...hang in there!


----------



## Zeri

Fire - awwww shucks... :-( I'm sorry about the bfn. But you did have a nice rise today, though... Hopefully AF stays away!

xoxo - soo happy to hear Olive is growing well! It must be so nice to see her on the screen wiggling around. Are you going to find out the gender at 20 weeks? 

lxb - hope the trip is going well! Do pop in if you can and let us know where you are in your cycle. 

twigger - I replied to you in the other thread. I was curious about your positive opks too. 

AFM - CD13 today. I'm trying to ward off the flu. Had a bit of ewcm and opk had a medium faintish line. Sigh!! Here comes stress-time again!! :wacko:


----------



## twiggers

Thanks Zeri...I replied over there as well :)


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri - urgh I hear you on stress time :( I've got a feeling I'm in for more of that next month :( I was totally hoping for a BFP so I didn't have to deal with all that timing crap again.

Lxb hope you are doing great :wave: 

Triggers you got a big temp spike this morning :) :)

Xoxo what dpo did u first test and get the really faint line?

I got on the scale yesterday and almost had a heart attack I've put on 7 pounds since I got slack with working out and eating with ttc. I feel like I'm out this month so I think I'm gonna do some exercise it might help with my grouchy mood.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fire ~ I was 11-12 dpo when I got the super faint squinter and I'm pretty sure at 10dpo I had stark white test strips. I really thought I was out, so hang in there! As for genetic testing...we opted to do the noninvasive, still new, blood screening MaterniT21. DH said if the Perinatologist (we're at the high risk office now) recommended it, then we'll do it. Results should be in next week.

Zeri ~ We def want to know if boy or girl. Would you believe the blood screening will also tell us the gender? Conceivably we'll know gender by Valentine's Day! I cannot believe the flu is trying to impose on your efforts!! I hope it goes away and your blazing +ve comes on! Fx!

Twigg ~ Did your test arrive? Excited for your maiden voyage :haha: 

Lxb ~ Thinking of you! 

:dust: and Think Pink!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hahaa! :dust:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## FireBaby

Xoxo - plum!!! She's growing so fast :) 
The materniT21 test is such a great 'invention' so glad you did that one. My friends in Australia are bummed because it's not available there yet.
And yaaay! finding out about gender by Valentines Day!!! How are you feeling?

Zeri - flu sounds miserable I hope you can take some cold and flu medicine and power thru it!

Triggers lol on the poas making you feel like you are doing something I have exactly the same sentiment although I do check myself a bit and think 'what is this early poas really achieving?! Although I do think if I get another BFP tomorrow I am probably out this month :( but of course it won't stop me from poas until AF shows!!

Lxb - you back yet? We miss you!


----------



## xoxo4angel

FireBaby said:


> Although I do think if I get another *BFP* tomorrow I am probably out this month :( but of course it won't stop me from poas until AF shows!!

Might I point out, if you get a BFP tomorrow you will be out, but out of the TTC game and into prego-land for the next 9 months! :dance: I hope this was your subconscious speaking to you! Fx'd and heaps of :dust:!!
(And she's a Plum, I know! I still don't think I've fully absorbed this pregnancy...)

Twigg ~ So did you get teeny tiny HPTs? Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Zeri

twiggers - yes, it really is too early! Anyway, hope you get the tests soon.

Fire - any updates? Boo to the weight gain! Exercise is a good idea - helps to relieve stress too.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## FireBaby

Twiggers - maybe the temp spike was just an anomaly, weird though....
Yay for getting some HPT to pee on!!!

AFM - Zeri Maybe I spoke too soon about the weight gain - I got a stomach flu yesterday and I've lost 5 pounds between yesterday and today....not quite the way I was looking to lose it though :( however I did note that some people get diarrhea in early preg........eeeek...........but I don't think that is what it is for me I got a stark white BFN this morning again. I'm prepping myself to be out this month....again :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## FireBaby

Twiggers are you doing oral or vaginal temping? I switched to vag temping a couple of cycles ago - it isn't as yuck as it sounds (its a bit weird) but I guess I'm a mouth breather while I sleep because since I switched to v temps I don't get as many dips and spikes...

xoxo :wave: <3 Olive!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## FireBaby

Oh yeah that could be the reason for the spike - I've heard that temps can be up and down a lot for a couple of months after coming off bc as your cycle stabilizes.

I think after only drinking miso soup and hot water with honey all day my stomach might have settled down. I'm going to test it and eat a piece of cheese! Nothing else in the fridge. 

I want it to be morning so I can POAS again - I just want to hurry this month up!


----------



## twiggers

You're getting right to the optimal testing time! FXed :)


----------



## FireBaby

Another BFN for me this morning - stark white at 12DPO. So I think I'm starting to face the reality of my BFN situation this month and gearing up for AF. Blah!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just trying to muster up my PMA again :( but not feeling super positive. Although I did book in a 90 minute massage for this afternoon so I'm looking forward to that :) yippppeeeee!


----------



## Zeri

Enjoy your massage, Fire! I'm sorry about the BFN. :-( I know how disappointed you must be. 

xoxo - thanks for rooting for us! I really appreciate that you've stuck around to rally for us. Hopefully we can all join you soon in Preggoland.:flower:

AFM - CD15 today. I really don't know when I'm going to O. I had two opks left over from last cycle which I used on CD13 and CD14, and the line was pretty faint, but I've had a bit of ewcm since Sunday. The opks I ordered a few weeks ago haven't come yet! So I'm don't know if I'm getting close O or what. Think I'm going to try to get a BD tonight or tomorrow, though, just in case. Sigh!!! Here comes the stress!


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri - FX for you! Get another BD in! You can make it happen :) :)

xoxo - yes! Thank you for sticking around and rallying for us :) :)

Massage was good although I actually feel kind of crampy right now. Blah!

Twiggers - when you going to :test: again?

lxb - hope your vacation is going great sending you :dust:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Zeri

twiggers - sorry about the bfn. Your temps do seem a bit erratic - maybe it's because of coming off the pill. I notice you had a dip this morning... If you did ovulate on CD16 though, maybe that could be an implantation dip? Guess you'll have to see how your temps look over the next few days, though.

Fire - glad you enjoyed the massage! Do you feel like AF's coming? 

lxb - thinking of you! We miss you around here!

AFM - Cd16. No BD last night as we had a late dinner and DH fell asleep afterwards. :-( Still have no idea when O is going to happen... WHY are my opks taking so long???? Ugh!! I feel like this cycle is going to be bust. I'll still try to get in a BD either today or tomorrow though, but I kind of feel like I'm walking in the dark not knowing when I'm going to O... Sucks!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri - urgh I know exactly what you are going through. Both with the not knowing about O and also the annoyance with not being able to plan/know/predict when you can BD. It is tough enough not being able to know O exactly in advance but also having to try and rally a non-cooperative DH is TOUGH :(

Can you get some OPKs from the store to tie you over until your online ones arrive? Not knowing when O is is awful. 

I really think you'll be able to seduce your DH this month - just keep focused, yet to him seem spontaneous not needy yet still available :) there is a formula for this seduction stuff, not sure what it is but I KNOW there is a formula!!!

AFM - AF is def on her way: temp dip, BFN, deflated boobs all the other signs, cramping. Now I need to muster up the strength for another month!!


----------



## Zeri

Oooh Fire, I hate that 'AF is coming' feeling!! :-( So depressing!! With each AF that comes, I find it harder to muster up the strength for another cycle too.. is it like that for you or do you still have the ttc-warrior spirit going strong? What's your plan for next cycle? Is your DH still getting the maca?

Thanks for the support re: O and BD. It really is stressful! At least with opks I have some control...in the sense of knowing about O...and knowing when to put the real work into rallying up the DH. Now I don't even know if I'm coming or going! Hmph. And you're so right about the formula! That's how I try to be...playful but not needy/pathetic...it's a hard balance sometimes when you're fertile and really really need that BD. Re: opks -I don't feel like spending the money on getting more from the store cause they're more expensive that way. Think I'll just try to manage this cycle as best I can and hopefully they'll show up in time for next cycle. I'm pinning all my hopes on March at this point - at least then I'll be on vacation and hopefully able to seduce DH at the right times. :wacko:


----------



## FireBaby

Zeri - I hear you on the expensive OPKs at the store. So much better to get them online. So in a way then you can just enjoy this month - still keep seducing but because you don't know your exact O then you can just go with what you are 'feeling' sometimes I think being super calculated doesn't work out, you can just be purely in your feminine spirit and just feel when it is the best time.

I still have a little bit of ttc warrior in me but the stark white BFNs are what really beat it out of me :( !!

But I guess there's not much choice other than to keep on going and then the choice is to either keep on going all heavy and beat down or keep on going and feel good about it.... I'm still at stage one but progressing to stage two slowly..hehehehehe


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ Fx for your +ve OPK and your DH giving in. If not, a vacay is always a lovely time for baby making!

Fire ~ Temp is still up there...darn the teeny tiny negative HPTs! :grr: Come on BFP!

:hi: Lxb & Twiggers! 

I received a call from my Genetic Counselor today and the results from my blood screening looked good! And she was able to tell me...IT'S A BOY!. We didn't care either way, but my DH is quite full of himself right now. :haha: All in all we were just relieved that things are still looking up!

TGIF! :dust:


----------



## twiggers

Hi xoxo! Congratulations on having a boy!!


----------



## FireBaby

Yippppeeee!!! That's so wonderful! Congratulations :) 

So he's a plum now :) 

You must be super happy! For the genetic clearance and the boy! Your DH must be stoked. 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Zeri

Congratulations xoxo!!! That's awesome!!  How cool to find out so early! Have you guys started thinking about names yet??

Fire - I see AF arrived for you. :-( twiggers - been checking out your chart too. I see you've been testing daily but nothing yet?

AFM - Looks like this cycle is another complete failure for me. :-( :-( I think I may have O'd late last night/early morning.... had some ovary pain/twinges around 2 am....and checked my cm today and there was no ewcm. And I got no BD over any of the last 5 days.... :-( :-( Was planning to initiate on Thurs night but DH fell asleep on the couch....on Friday night he was up all night listening to a live concert performance...so no go then, either. And guess what...EArly Saturday morning I went into the spare room to sleep (he was snoring), when I came back in after 9 am there was DH on the bed stroking his you know what!!! :nope::nope::nope: I quickly interrupted that session....:growlmad: DD was waking up so I brought her in by him and put her on the bed. I had to get ready for a class anyway....and I was glad that he had to watch her so he wouldn't be able to continue masturbating. I came home later in the afternoon and tried to interest DH in BDing but he said he was tired....:nope: and it was the same response in the night. :-( I didn't push it because I wasn't even sure I was close to O anyway, what with not getting my opks and everything, a nd I only had a bit of ewcm too. But I think I O'd late Sat night/Sun morning... so I completely missed everything. Sigh!!! I was sooo down and dejected today....missing a complete cycle again. I feel like such a rejected failure. Sometimes I don't even know why I'm on this board when I don't even get in BD in the first place. :cry: Sigh!! I don't know what else to do or say but to just try to cope through the rest of this two weeks and look forward to March when I'll be on vacation. :-(

On a positive note, today, though...while I was stewing at DH he told me he had a dream that we had another baby... So that was interesting.  It makes me feel that he may be warming up to the thought...? He's been kind of apprehensive about it which is why I haven't been sharing my fertile details. I feel good that at least the thought is in his conscious/subconscious now :flower: Maybe hopefully I'll get him to agree to actually TRY one of these good months.... because obviously it's not working out with me trying to ttc on my own. :shrug:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## lxb

:wave: :wave: I missed you girls~~~

xoxo - yay for having a baby boy~!!! SOoo excited for you~ :dance: so it's Mr. Olive? hehe..

fire - :growlmad: for AF!! on a side note.. we're pre-O buddies now~ :hugs: C'mon BFPs.. show yourselves!

twigger - there's still time~ fx~

zeri - :hugs: :hugs: and :growlmad: @ DH! It's nice to hear that he dreamt about having another baby~~ and hopefully he'll corporate and send those spermies your way!

afm, I had a nice and relaxing time away from home/work and the daily things with DH~ :)

AF have decided to be nice to me and showed on the last day of vacation instead on our anniversary! threw up my meal at 11dpo and 12dpo. Since I would like to see when/if she would show, I brought my thermometer with me! 

10dpo - 98.8
11dpo - 98.6
12dpo - 98.27 (I expected af to show the next day)
13dpo - 98.47 (to my surprise it went back up and made me hopeful)
14dpo - 98.49 (lp has never pass 14 in my charting time - sparkling white bfn)
15dpo - 98.21 (bummed it went down but hope it comes back up tmr morning)
16dpo/cd1 - 97.70 (woke up to af )

So AF showed after being 2 days late I guess it's better to have her show at the end of the trip instead of in the middle of it. :dohh:

Been a rough day for me as it passed my 'should've been edd'~ As my sis sent me one of the pictures we've taken during dinner last night. Couldn't help but to feel a little emotional. There I was with my two sisters and nieces/nephew. My sis's bump is starting to show at 14weeks. And my ~1 month old niece in the little car seat. Imagined another car seat right next to it with a little maybe just a few days old baby or even me having a huge bump that should go any minute. Even though I had a smile on my face...but it's just for show. Not sure if anyone else noticed it or not though. Most probably not. 

Dh has been sweet. He asked me to share my emotions with him as I told him later on that I was 2 days late on my period and I threw up a few times during the trip and felt hopeful. Ha said I don't need to worry about him or to manage his emotions as he can handle himself and he would like to share my ups and downs with me 

Anyways, threw myself a little mini pity party. Filling out new patient form for the fertility specialist office. Downing some junk food....ah...feeling sick now :sick:

o yeah.. and back to work.. :wacko:


----------



## twiggers

*hugs* lxb...sorry that the witch showed up, and late to boot.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Big huge :grouphug:

Lxb ~ Welcome back...sorry the witch found you! You're DH sounds very supportive. I hope the fertility specialist waves her magic wand and puts your ttc days long behind you! And I know the pains of would've been EDD...you deserved a pity party, glad you allowed yourself that moment. 

Fire ~ The witch doesn't get it!! Will you have the HSG done this round?

Zeri ~ Fx your DH is awakening to the idea of another little one. Not easy ttc on your own...I had a good laugh at you blocking his "personal efforts." Do they not get their swimmers are like gold! You should've hopped on for the finale! 

Twiggers ~ Fx'd

Afm ~ DH and I haven't officially looked at names. We toss a few out there, but nothing sticks. I'm still battling nausea, but know it will get better soon! 

Sending lots of :dust: your way! St Paddy's Day lucky charms on their way!!


----------



## Zeri

Thanks xoxo! I'm sorry you're still feeling sick...but at least it's a sign of a growing baby! Hopefully it'll settle down soon, as you get into the 2nd tri. 

Heyyy lxb!!! We missed you here too! Hope you enjoyed your trip and the anniversary too! It's good that AF stayed away for the day.. but not so great that it got your hopes up, only for them to be dashed a few days later. :-( Cruel, cruel AF!!! :-( Sitting between her your two sisters must've been hard too... :-( It's hard to be strong in situations like that, when you're reminded of what you want but don't have yet. HUGS!! Yayy to your DH for being supportive though! He sounds like a real trooper. It's good that you don't have to bear the emotional burden of ttc alone - it can really be draining. When is your first appt at the FS office?

twiggers - Do you think you probably did O on CD16 after all?

Fire - how's AF treating you? 

twiggers- DH has always been a bit skittish about kids in general He was like that when I told him I wanted to try for #1 - I didn't share my fertile details with him them but thankfully we got pregnant quickly so it wasn't really an issue. He says he's okay with one child...but I think he would secretly be happy if we had a #2. I think he has a lot of fears about children taking over our lives etc., which is why I'm not sure he would actually WANT to TRY - but he'd probably be okay if it happened naturally (no chance of that happening if we hardly have sex). I'm soo ready for another and I know my DD would enjoy having a sibling. Sigh.... Just hope that dream comes through someday.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## lxb

xoxo - hope nausea eases up soon~ and time to really enjoy this pregnancy~ :hugs:

zeri - hope dh gets some time to warm up to the idea and feel the urge for #2! 

fire - hope you're doing ok~ :hugs:

twigger - ff will show cross hair if you have 3 consecutive higher temp than the day before. I'm going to say you Oed on CD14 judging from the +opk as well as ewcm. But either case, LP of 12+ is :thumbup:


----------



## twiggers

Thanks lxb :)


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Zeri

How's everyone doing? Is everyone in a boring part of their cycle?

I certainly am. In the tww althought it's more like an AF-wait...


----------



## lxb

twiggers - so sorry to see af showed~ damn af :growlmad:

zeri - I'm in the pretty boring phase... AF just left. Nothing to keep me busy (I go symptom spot crazy in tww!) :haha; 

fertility doc appointment is today!! ~3 more hours 'til appointment! I'm excited yet NERVOUS!! :wacko: I've filled up the new patient forms and printed out all my BBT charts~ So let's see what the doc says~


----------



## Zeri

Oooh...hope it goes well lxb! Let us know!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hope things went well today Lxb...do tell!


----------



## lxb

Phew! Information overload! The specialist did overall body check and ultrasound on me! I did not expect that! She has everything all line up for the basic testing!

- drew blood for thyroid test
- I need to go in for more blood test at a local lab
- hsg today (in about 5 hours)!!! (Did NOT expect this) since I'm at cd8 today

I asked my OB to fax her my records and she asked a bunch of medical history and regarding the miscarriage. She did an ultrasound on me as well and told me I would probably o all round cd17-18! I have ~5 follicles on my right ovary and 2 on my left. Number seems low as 6+ is a better average. She said not to worry and will do a fsh on cd3 next cycle. I am a little worry as she told me average is 6. Made me feel hopeless for this cycle already and it's only the beginning :dohh: guess this cycle will be focusing on testing and figuring out if there's anything wrong with either one of us. :shrug:

So now I got some pain killer for the procedure along with some antibiotics! Eek! And dh got his 2 cups for SA :haha:

Also, I would need to call them once I got a +OPK to check my progesterone level!

Insurance doesn't cover any of it. Hsg alone is going to be $200 :wacko:

hope you girls are doing well :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lxb ~ Your FS is quite thorough! Glad she is getting the ball rolling! Yay for an HSG today...the timing is perfect! As for the number of follies, I wouldn't let that concern you. I didn't know the number of follies was an indication in fertility. :shrug: In fact I typically only had 2 in each ovary...My Dr's main focus was the size of the follie (+12mm is a dominant follie). Fxed for good results for you and your DH! :hugs:

Fire ~ Have you decided to have the HSG done?

Zeri ~ Fxed for your TWW! Is it vacay time yet?

Twiggers ~ Hurray for a normal cycle and surviving your first TWW! Boo that it wasn't a BFP :hissy: 

Some Friday :dust: to kick off the weekend! Maybe St Paddy's will be the lucky month! Irish baby names are trendy afterall!


----------



## Zeri

Awesome, lxb! She sounds very proactive! It's great that she's reviewing all your info and doing the appropriate tests. HSG in 5 hours? Wow! Hope it goes well. I agree with xoxo that follice quality is probably more important than quantity. So can you still try to get preggo this cycle then? I've heard good things about people falling pregnant after an HSG. :winkwink:

xoxo you're officially in the 2nd trimester!! :wohoo: How are you and Mr. Peachy doing?

twiggers - is AF still around?

Fire - I've been doing some research on usingi Soy isoflavones as a substitute for Clomid. Apparently it works in pretty much the same way. I know you said before that your doctor refused to give you Clomid... so I was wondering if you think Soy could help as a substitute. Apparently you can take it if you ovulate already, as a sort of fertility boost (in the same way that Clomid is used for women who ovulate already, like me). You only take it for 5 days at the beginning of your cycle, like Clomid. I'm thinking of trying it next cycle, to give myself a bit of an edge (in light of the one-shot BD as usual). Not sure if it'll work, but figured it can't hurt too much. :shrug: I can't take any more Clomid, so I'm actually excited about trying something similar!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Zeri

Clotty AF is a good sign, I think. Probably means your uterine lining is building back up.

Congratulations on the new house! 

Fire - how are you? Haven't heard from you in a while, and I notice your chart hasn't been updated lately either. Is everything okay?

Shout outs to lxb and xoxo!


----------



## Zeri

Clotty AF is a good sign, I think. Probably means your uterine lining is building back up.

Congratulations on the new house! 

Fire - how are you? Haven't heard from you in a while, and I notice your chart hasn't been updated lately either. Is everything okay?

Shout outs to lxb and xoxo!


----------



## lxb

Gahh!! Typed a whole post and got deleted! :dohh:

anyways~

twiggers - agree with zeri that clotty af is a good sign :thumbup: how was your move?? it's such an exciting journey isn't it?

zeri - where r u in your cycle girly? how r u feeling?

xoxo - still can't believe you know it's a little guy inside of you so early on~ Happy lemon week!! how's 2nd tri treating you? 

fire - hope you're doing okay hun~ missing you around here~

afm, hsg went well (not as bad as I imagined) and tubes are clear~ :thumbup: So now the radiologist will study the images and send them to the FS~ Next up! Blood work in ~3 hours! :wacko:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Karenfla36

twiggers said:


> Hi xoxo! Congratulations on having a boy!!

i think you and me are in the same boat, Twiggers. i am 36, my DH is 45. we are close in ages. i have no children as well and he has 1 22 year old daughter. this is our 1st cycle TTC. waiting for AF to arrive between this Wednesday and Monday the 25th.

:winkwink: good luck!


----------



## twiggers

Hi Karen....oh wow...we are definitely in a similar situation! Are you going to temp or anything this cycle??? I am wishing you lots and lots of luck


----------



## lxb

checking in with some 

:dust: :dust: :dust: 


how are you ladies doing?

zeri - which cd are you on now? FX!

xoxo - hope 2nd tri is treating you well~

fire - where are you?? :hugs:

twiggers - Happy Pre-O~ :drunk:

karen - FX af is a no show~ :thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave:

How are you all? I've still been struggling with morning sickness/dehydration, so I haven't posted much. This doesn't mean I'm not interested because I am and I stalk daily! I am so hopeful for St Paddy's day BFPs!

Lxb ~ What's next with the FS? What a relief about the HSG. Confession: I was afraid they were going to give me bad news when I had mine done. I was an anxious mess! FX'd it works its magic for you!! 

Zeri, Fire, Twig and Karen. Hope this finds you all well...

:dust:


----------



## Zeri

Thanks for checking in, xoxo! It's been quiet around here. Sorry to hear you're still struggling with ms... hopefully it settles down soon and you can start having the easy 2nd trimesters they talk about in the books.  Do you have a bump yet? 

lxb - how did the bloodwork go? Any further word from the FS?

Fire - where are you? you're missed around here! I hope all is okay and that you check in soon and let us k now how you're doing. Thinking of you!

Shoutouts to twiggers and Karen!

AFM - 12 dpo - 2 days away from AF. Only BDed 7 days before O so I'm pretty much out this cycle. Looking forward to the next cycle, though. I think my opks/hpts arrived today, so have to go collect them. I'm also thinking of trying Soy this cycle too.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## lxb

twiggers - yay for BD! FX for O soon~ :thumbup:

xoxo - HAPPY 15 WEEKS!!! :headspin: hope ms is easing off for you~ :hugs:

zeri - blood work went well~ the nurse had a hard time finding my vein as usual~ but she was pretty good as I didn't feel much when she inserted the needle~ how are you? did AF show?

fire - hope you're doing well~ :hugs:


afm, I should call FS to schedule progesterone test since I've gotten a +opk! I *think* I'm in tww? Waiting for tomorrow's temp~


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Zeri

twiggers - yes, hope you O soon! Good BD so far. Are you doing every other day?

xoxo - any easing off of the ms yet?

lxb - glad to hear the bloodwork went well. When do you get the results? Sounds like you're getting ready to O soon too. Hopefully your post-HSG cyle will be successful!

Fire - still waiting for you to check in ... :-(

AFM - AF showed yesterday. Even though I know I didn't have a chance (Bded 7 days before O only) I was still disappointed when she came... Anyway, onto the next cycle, I guess. On the positive side, it seems like the maca I"m taking is helping balance my hormones a bit. This is the first cycle in about a year that I haven't had any PMS symptoms/spotting before O. And AF seems heavier than normal too. So yayy for that!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ Fx'd your vacation matches up with ovulation this month! 

Lxb ~ Yay for the 2ww!! :dust:

Trigger ~ Won't be long and you'll be in the 2ww too!

Fire ~ Hellloo out there. I noticed there were no temps on your chart, but a +ve OPK last weekend :shrug: I hope this finds you well. :hugs:

AFM ~ I am still quite nauseous. :sick: Guess I'm one of those who get the pleasure of being sick the entire time. I try not to let myself get hungry, but its challenging. 

I'm looking forward to some BFPs on here real soon! Happy Hump Day! 

Think Pink!. :dust:


----------



## lxb

zeri - good to hear maca helps~ are you planning on vacation near O time?

twigger - C'mon O~ :)

xoxo - Hope MS eases off for you soon~ do you have any cravings? does sour stuff or saltine crackers help with MS?

fire - yay for +OPK! hope you're doing well :hugs:

afm, 3dpo today~ :bunny: woke up with major cramps, and ended up with diarrhea :shy: :haha: sorry.. tmi~ Scheduled a progesterone test on Friday. FS said she wanted progesterone test done on Friday (March 1st) and a pregnancy test on March 8 :shock: :shock:

Got my AMH result back and according to Dr. Google... it's at a good fertility range (at least that's what I can find) but will see what FS said. I still don't know how my thyroid test or HSG went (all I know was the tubes were clear but not much else).

:dust: :dust: :dust: 

Is it time for BFP :rain: yet?


----------



## twiggers

Thanks guys....I'm hoping it happens soon!!!


----------



## lxb

twiggers - I see +OPK! Keep up the great BD! :dance:

zeri, xoxo - :wave: hope you're doing well~

fire - where are youuuuuuuuuuuuu???


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Zeri

Hi girls,
twigger - great BD! Your chances look really good this month! Yayyy for DH cooperating so well!:thumbup: Do you think the Levitra helped?

lxb - a pregnancy test soon?! Oooh....I like your new FS. Very on the ball. :thumbup:That's good to hear your AMH is in a good range!

xoxo - sorry about the continuing nausea... Hopefully it won't be ALL the way through your pregnancy, though. My friend experienced that and it wasn't fun! When is your due date?

Fire - I miss you!! You seriously need to check in. I'm glad to at least see an update on your chart, though. Hope all is well?

AFM - CD6 today. Just cruising, I guess, and still feeling a bit discouraged about BD. I'm really happy about the Maca though! I think it's really helped me a lot. AF has lasted about 2 days for the last 8-12 months or so, and this cycle she was here for almost 5 days! That's a pretty good increase, I think. Plus no PMS symptoms. Yayy! I think it's helping to balance my hormones. I wanted to continue it this month but opted to try the Soy isoflavones - as I've heard good things about it. It must be having some kind of effect - cause today I saw ewcm! on CD6! I hope I don't O super-early or something.. like CD10. :dohh: It's been reported to mess up some women's cycles. We'll see. Looking forward to vacation and hoping I O then.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## lxb

zeri - yay for ewcm!!! hopefully you'll get some BD in before you O! :dance:

twiggers - yay for solid crosshair! good luck~!!

xoxo - HAPPY 16 WEEKS!! can't believe you're 16 weeks already~~ hope ms is easing up for you~

fire - hope you're able to pop in with a bfp update~ :hugs:

afm, 9dpo. bfn. not feeling all that positive about this cycle~


----------



## twiggers

Thanks lxb!

Sorry about the bfn...but it is really early!!! And your chart looks great right now!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ If your DH is anything like mine, the best time to make a baby is while away on vacation! Something about hotels and being away that really put my hubby in the mood! Fx'd that you O while away and DH gets frisky :bunny:

Lxb ~ Crossing whatever I can for you right now!! Come on BFP! Sending pink vibes your way!! 

Twig ~ Fx'd for you too! Yay for the TWW!

Fire ~ :hi:



Afm ~ My Mom is in town for a couple of weeks. She wants to help clean out my guest room to prep for baby...I can't refuse the help. I have no clue what to do to entertain her. She knows I don't feel well, but I feel like a terrible hostess because my energy level is sub par lately. I suppose she knew all of this coming up here...so far, so good. In the meantime, it seems surreal that I am 16 weeks! I went to my sister's work and got this cute pic of my little guy. :dust:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## twiggers

Awwww so beautiful!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:dust: :dust: :dust:

This poor little thread is losing momentum...hope it's because you all are busy getting frisky! :bunny:


----------



## lxb

xoxo - such great picture~!!! :cloud9: enjoy the time with your mom~ and i'm sure she understands about your lack of energy~~ you're carrying her future grandson!! how does it feel to be in 16th week? did you take any bump pic? 

zeri - hope you're doing well~ :wave: any sign of O yet? hopefully it will sync up with your vacation

twigger - nice temp~ :thumbup: fx!!

fire - thinking about you wherever you are~

ginger - I wonder if you still check thread? :wave:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## lxb

Oo..have fun!!

Afm, BFP!!! Ahhhh!!!! Soo excited and yet, soooo nervous!


Spreading some lucky march dust!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:yipee: I'm absolutely thrilled for you lxb!! :yipee:

Let's keep the BFP's coming!!


----------



## twiggers

Wow lxb!! Congrats!!


----------



## Zeri

Wow, Congrats lxb!!! That's awesome!! :happydance::happydance: Do you think it was the HSG that did the trick? Can I ask what your BD schedule was like? How are you feeling - has it sunken in yet? :flower:

xoxo - great ultrasound pic! you have a little cutie on your hands there! :winkwink: are you in maternity clothes as yet?

twiggers - have you tested yet? I have a feeling I'm going to be the only non-preggo around here shortly... :wacko:

Well, CD15 today. I took soy isoflavones this cycle and I feel like they've messed it up. :-( I had a spot of ewcm on CD6 and then some strange pains on CD11...which I'm hoping weren't O pains cause..I took opks starting from CD12 and they've all been negative, including todays. I have no idea what's going on, but am hoping I haven't O'd yet but will soon. Sigh! I swear something always seems to go wrong when I try to line things up. Something I don't even know why I try. :wacko:

Fire - still hoping you'll rejoin us soon...


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## lxb

twiggers - 10dpo is still early~ FX!

zeri - no, it still hasn't sunken in yet. I'm trying very hard not to stress or worry about it~ I'm not sure if HSG did the trick~ maybe?? I do feel more 'wet' this cycle~ maybe that's why? I'm feeling okay, just a tiny bit queasiness at times, nothing major~ 

CD13: PM BD with -opk
CD14: +opk, PM BD
CD16: AM BD <<--- Ovulation day according to FF
CD17: PM BD
CD19: PM BD

xoxo - :wave: such cute little bean~ hv you guys thought about names yet?

C'mon BFP :rain:


----------



## lxb

twigger - how is it going? Where are your temps? Is everything okay?

zeri - how are you? Do you think you've Oed yet?

xoxo - Happy Onion Week~!! :dance: how are you feeling?

fire - :hugs: :hugs: just checked your chart. :gun: :gun: @ AF! This shall be the last time you'll see her for the next 10+months!! :hugs:


----------



## Zeri

Glad to hear you're feeling okay, lxb.  Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months! What was your DH"s reaction when he found out? Did the two of you find out together? 

xoxo - hey mama! started feeling any movement yet? I think I felt my first flutters at 13 weeks. It was awesome!

twiggers - yes, what's happening? did you test again?

Fire - please come and join us again! Sorry about AF... :-( but glad to see you're still updating your chart.

AFM - CD18 today. I think my opk will be positive by tomorrow or so. I think the soy isoflavones made my O later - last cycle I o'd on Cd17. Oh well. Not feeling super optimistic - even though I"m on vacation DH has been busy...so no BD yet at all this week. I'm hoping for at least one tomorrow. We'll see!


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning!

No baby names yet...my DH wants to use a Scandinavian name (his heritage), while I want a cute and not so Viking sounding name. Eventually we'll find common ground to work from. :flower: I have made the switch over to maternity (the below the belly pants, not full belly panel). I do have a bump, but feel like I look chubby, not preggers :/ As for feeling him kick/move...I think I feel him :shrug: I'm not always sure if its him or other bodily functions. :blush:

Zeri ~ Come on O! Guess its a good thing the Soy Iso has delayed O with your DH working and all. Hope the rest of your vacay is going well. Fx'd you get some quality BD in!

Lxb ~ Hope you have a good blood draw today...we are not human pin-cushions! :ouch: 

Fire ~ :scratchhead: Ok, so that isn't an emoticon either, but I hope you and your family are well.

Twigg ~ Any news?? 

:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I hope you ladies have a fab St Paddy's weekend! https://www.4smileys.com/smileys/st-patricks-day-smileys/saint_patricks_day42.gif


----------



## Zeri

xoxo - yes, that 'in-between' stage (before the bump pops) an be tricky. When I was about 3-4 months, I remember an acquaintance (a man I hardly know or speak to) shouted from across the street, "Heyyy...you're getting FATTT!" :shock::shock::shock: It'll be great once the belly pops and you can rock your cute maternity clothing more. Hope you guys settle on a name that you both love. 

lxb - how're you feeling, dearie?

twiggers - any news?

AFM - Had a positive opk on CD19 (finally) and think I may have O'd sometime on CD20 (Friday). No sore breasts yet, though. I got in one BD on CD19 - same day as the positive. Sperm wasn't fresh, though...but I'm praying and hopeful still about it.

Fire - thinking of you!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## lxb

Xoxo - yay for maternity wear!! Exciting!! :dance: I bet you have a cute little bump!

Zeri - fx st paddy's charm will make sure at least one swimmer is good! Afterall, you only need one! :dance:

Twigged - unfortunately, we only get about ~20% chance for success each cycle. By doing everything right and with all the right timing, is all that we can give ourselves the best chance to conceive. :thumbup: so keep up the great work and it will happen!!

Fire - missing you~ hoping you're doing just fine~

Afm, TS called to schedule u/s. I couldn't talk to them in person as I was out of town for the past few days. They didn't tell me my second beta result. I asked them to fax my info to the OB closer to me. And all they said was they need to schedule us first to see if its a viable pregnancy before they can fax over my info :dohh: that scared me!!!

I don't have much ms. The few times I felt queasy or nausea was when I ate too much(I think that was the reason I felt sick?). :shrug:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! :dust:

Lxb ~ My ms didn't come until around week 8 and it was more in the firm of extreme nausea :sick: Enjoy feeling alright while you can. As for the FS not giving you your Betas, did you talk to the nurse or were y'all playing phone tag? I know mine wouldn't leave me a detailed voicemail without prior consent...I'm just fishing for why they wouldn't tell you. :shrug: Another note, my FS wouldn't release my care until I made it to the 8 week mark, maybe that is what they meant by "viable," if only the insensitive staff would think before they used trigger words around us! FX'd for your scan ! 

:dust: and sticky vibes!


----------



## twiggers

Ugh 20% is just depressing!


----------



## Zeri

lxb - are you 5 weeks now? My queasiness didn't start until the end of 6 weeks going into & weeks, and was full blown nausea by 8-9 weeks. Hopefully all is okay!


----------



## Zeri

How're you feeling these days, lxb? Did you get to meet with the doc again for the ultrasound?

AFM - 8 dpo today. Not feeling any different than previous cycles, though.


----------



## lxb

Twigger - yea...20% seems low. But as long as we have our best shot, that's the best we can do :thumbup: fx!!

Zeri - I'm feeling okay. Super bloated. And on and off random queasiness after my meals. Maybe I just ate too much? My u/s is schedule on April 2nd. So about 2 weeks~~. Hopefully the little bean is snug in there and will turn into my rainbow baby ;-)

Did you get bd in time for o? Fx!!

Xoxo - how are you these days~~.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Zeri

lxb said:


> Twigger - yea...20% seems low. But as long as we have our best shot, that's the best we can do :thumbup: fx!!
> 
> Zeri - I'm feeling okay. Super bloated. And on and off random queasiness after my meals. Maybe I just ate too much? My u/s is schedule on April 2nd. So about 2 weeks~~. Hopefully the little bean is snug in there and will turn into my rainbow baby ;-)
> 
> Did you get bd in time for o? Fx!!
> 
> Xoxo - how are you these days~~.

Queasiness is a good sign. That was the first symptom I had too - that and some lightheadedness. Only one more week to go till your ultrasound! :thumbup:

We only got in one BD the day before O, I think. But it was a BFN this morning at 9 dpo. Pretty discouraging. :-( I got my previous bfps at 9 dpo so I'm pretty much feeling out this cycle now. On to the next cycle, I guess!


----------



## lxb

Just checking in to see how you girls are doing.

:dust: :dust: :dust:

twigger - let's see those temps go up!! Happy tww! :thumbup:

zeri - how are you? :hugs:

xoxo - Happy 20 weeks!! 

afm, first u/s tomorrow! Feeling very anxious! :wacko:


----------



## Zeri

Hi lxb - I actually just popped in to check your chart - then I realized you posted something. Good to hear from you! How are you feeling physically? i see you had a bit of spotting sometime ago - I could imagine that might've made you a bit anxious. Are you still feeling queasy? All the best for your appointment tomorrow! Hope it goes well and the baby is progressing nicely!

Hi to xoxo, twiggers, and Fire! Thinking of you all, even though I haven't been posting much. 

AF came for me a few days ago - I'm on CD4 now. Trying to treat a bad yeast infection too - blech! I think that probably 'soured' my chances last month too.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Zeri

How did your appointment go, lxb?


----------



## lxb

zeri - eek for yeast infection!!! hope it'll all be gone so you can get back to BD! Any chance you guys are going on vacation this cycle near o?

my appt went well~!! I was a nervous wreck!!! My heart was pounding soooooooooo fast when I was sitting there waiting to be called for my u/s. dh was there with me. we saw a little bean in there~~ :cloud9: and then we heard the heartbeat! it was such a surreal and an amazing moment~ :cry: I felt soo much relax and soo much better after the appointment~!

twigger - temp can drop significantly if mouth is opened~ looks like your temp is back up today! :dance: FX!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Zeri

Yayyyy for a great appointment, lxb!!  It must've been so nice to see the little bean! Can't believe you're 8 weeks already!

twiggers - yayy for crosshairs!

AFM - in the boring part of my cycle. CD8 or so. In other news, I talked to DH about wanting us to try for another baby (officially) and he didn't shut me down. Yayy!! I'm hoping we can be more proactive when it comes to BDing and work on getting that bfp soon. 

With 2 preggos, I'm guessing this thread will slow down quite a bit. But hopefully the rest of us (Fire are you out there??) can join you guys in the preggo thread soon.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ You gearing up to O? So glad you had the conversation with your DH about TTC. Fx'd he on board this cycle! :dust:

:wave: Twiggers and Fire!

Lxb ~ Pregnancy and a live in MIL...sounds like the start of a joke. I hope she is keeping at bay and your ms is at a minimum. 

AFM ~ Enjoying being nausea-free! I get my weekly progesterone injections and go for my last cervical scan on Monday. Fx'd it's holding up nicely! I've enjoyed going for them because the sonographers show me my little fella each time <3 

Sending :dust: your way Zeri & Twiggers. 

Fire, thinking of you...


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## lxb

zeri - almost O time yet?? C'mon :spermy:!!

twigger - hopefully he will agree to go to the doc to get SA done! :thumbup:

xoxo - Happy 22 weeks!!! Glad you're enjoying nausea-free time!! 2nd tri is the best tri eh? :thumbup:

fire - wondering where you are as you haven't check bnb for a looooong time now~ hopefully you'll be able to check back in with us soon~!! 

afm, nausea has been on/off. I would be all hungry at one time, and get sick the very next second~ I hope all these means well in there~ Feels like time is moving so slow~~


----------



## Zeri

You're getting there, lxb!  I can't believe you're almost 10 weeks already,actually. But I know time seems to crawl when you want to pass the safe zone! -2 weeks to go! When is your next app? My nausea was worst from 7-9/1/2 weeks and then started to taper off from 10 weeks on. 

xoxo - Yes, happy 22 weeks xoxo! Time is flying by! Have you made any baby preparations yet? 

twiggers - sorry to hear about AF! Hopefully this cycle will be better.

Fire - I see you're updating your FF chart still. Won't you come back and join us?? Miss you! :-(

AFM - Had a positive opk yesterday so think I'm O'ing today or maybe early tomorrow morning. DH and I Bd'ed last night. Not too hopeful about our chances as I still have that yeast infection from last cycle (medication didn't work- I get recurrent YI's :-() and I think DH's swimmers were stale as we had to abstain for 2 weeks before - I'm not sure when he masturbated last. But at least there's a sliver of a chance, right? :shrug:


----------



## lxb

zeri - thank you~ time does seem to be crawling~ i'm very much looking forward to second tri~ seems like my nausea week are similar to yours. 7w-9w were the worst~ 10weeks -- it's on/off and some lightheaded-ness~ i'm so hungry all the time too~!

how are you doing/feeling? Almost test time yet? :)

twigger - what happened to all your posts? 

xoxo - Happy papaya week~~ it's nice that you get to see your LO so often~ I think my next u/s will be in 18-20 weeks~! :dohh:

next regular checkup is May 4th (no u/s). hopefully i will get to hear the heartbeat? :cloud9:


----------



## Zeri

You're almost there, lxb! :happydance: Glad to hear the nausea is easing off too. 

xoxo - Hope you and the bebe are well!

Looks like it was a bfn for me a few days ago. Working out the game plan for the next cycle. :flower:


----------



## lxb

thinking about you zeri~ how are you lately?


----------



## Zeri

Hi lxb, 
I'm doing okay, thanks for asking!  Still plodding along. I'm on Day 15 of this cycle but no sign of ovulation yet -it'll probably be around day20. Not feeling super hopeful this month but want to really try more aggressively over the next 2-3 months. I got a new script for Clomid last month but haven't taken it yet - maybe next month. DH seems more open to having #2 but I'm not sure how open he is to timing BD etc. Will have to talk to him again and see what happens. 

How are you and the baba doing? Yayyy for reaching the 2nd tri! Hope it's treating you well? has the nausea eased up?


----------



## lxb

Good to hear from you~ :) Hope clomid does the trick for you~! :thumbup:

Definitely need to talk to DH about it as you obviously can't do this alone~ Hope he will be up for the more regular BD~!

I'm doing fine~ Reaching 2nd tri felt like forever~! Time seems to be moving faster now. Nausea has eased up...but still here from time to time. Maybe ~once a week? :)

Looking forward to hear how you're doing with clomid and hope your body will take it well and it's just the ticket for your #2 (or #2+#3? :haha: clomid increased the chance of twins by 10% right?)


----------



## Zeri

Yes, it does.  I've taken it several times in the past so my body responds well to it - my last two bfps were Clomid bfps. So we'll see! I probably won't start it until this cycle ends, though, so not till next month. When I was home lunchtime DH said he was talking to his uncle who advised him not to wait too late to try for another! They're several ppl telling him the same thing so I think he's starting to think about it more. 

Glad to hear the nausea has eased up. The 2nd tri is usually the best - not as much nausea, maybe a little bump to start rockin'/dressing (are you showing yet?), and did I mention the raging sex drive?? Hoo baby! I don't have much of a libido usually but it was off the wall in my 2nd tri. :blush: Are you guys going to find out the gender? Have you felt any flutters yet?


----------



## lxb

that's good that your body responds to it well~ :thumbup: Oo.. I really hope this is it for you~!! :dance:

your DH should've had that chat long ago!!! So that's a good thing that it's in his mind now~! How are you chances this cycle? Maybe you won't need clomid?

I think I still look the same as before.. just a big bloat! haha... I've been wearing loose fitting clothes so people can't really tell yet. But I can definitely see a little bump (or bloat) when I'm in a more fitting clothes~

Energy is still low... and I've been going shopping for some flowy dresses too~ :thumbup: I'm looking forward to the raging sex drive~~ :haha: I dont hv much libido either~~ 

Yes, we plan to find out the gender~~ 4 more weeks (i think)~! Can't wait~!!!

Don thtink i've felt any flutters yet. Mostly just gas :shy:


----------



## Zeri

Can't wait to find out what you're having! You'll probably start feeling more soon. I think I felt my first tiny flutters at 13 weeks (but wasn't sure...just felt like bubbles)..It was sooo exciting!! Pregnancy is just awesome. HOpe you start enjoying it more as you get more into your 2nd tri.

Hi xoxo! Hope all is well!

DH and I Bd'ed last night and I should be O'ing soon, but not too hopeful as the last time we BDed before that was 10 days ago. Will let you know how my next Clomid cycle goes, though. Thx!


----------



## lxb

Can't wait to find out the gender as well as feeling movement too. I kept hearing about the bubbly feeling.. (which I don't think I've felt that yet). So I just need to keep waiting~ :haha:

Yay for BD! As long as you BDed before O /close to O.. I won't worry about the last time you BDed (~10 days ago). That won't make much difference~ FX!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: Zeri it sounds like your DH is really coming around now. If he is out talking to others about LO #2, then half the battle is won...the seed is planted in his head! Now to time the pounce! :haha:

Lxb ~ I'm sticking with I think you're having a girl! Either way I'm excited for you! 

Afm ~ Things are moving along. I'm enjoying the attention High Risk Dr's give you. I'm seen every 2 weeks and at each visit they take a quick peak at my little fella :cloud9: My bump has really popped over the last 2 weeks...at this rate I fear I'll explode before my edd :haha: 

:dust: and :hugs: Cannot wait to celebrate your BFP Zeri!


----------



## lxb

:wave: ladies~ Checking in!

How are you Zeri?

Can't believe you're ~a month away 'til you get to meet your little boy~~~ :cloud9:


----------



## Zeri

Hi lxb! :flower:
Thx for checking in - it's been a while! I thought about checking in with you ladies the other day too... How is your 2nd tri treating you? Did you find out what you're having? Hope the nausea has settled down for you by now! 

xoxo - what about you dearie? Just checked your ticker.... you're almost there!! Do you feel ready??? So exciting!! :happydance:

Fire - still thinking of you if you're out there!

AFM- nothing much to report on my end...that's probably one of the reasons I haven't been checking in, really. It would be nice to check in with news of a bfp.... :wacko: Ah well! Still working on it... The BD schedule with the DH still isn't the greatest....that's been a struggle. I'm hoping to get in on a testosterone supplement sometime soon... maybe that will help. :shrug: :flower:

Anyway, can't wait to hear the birth announcements from you two!


----------



## lxb

Checking in~

Thinking about you Zeri and wonder how you're doing~ Hopefully things are getting better with DH?

Time is FLYING! Can't believe xoxo already had her little baby boy!!!

afm, we're having a little girl~ :cloud9: and third tri is just zooming by! 2nd tri was indeed a honeymoon period~ loads to do and feel like i'm running out of time already~ :haha:

hope this message find you well~ :hugs:

i wonder how's firebaby doing~ seems like she hasn't login since Feb :cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I had to see the ticker for myself! :happydance: Hope you see this Zeri! Big big hugs and loads of sticky :dust:


----------



## Zeri

:hi: Hi xoxo! :hi: I just checked this thread on a whim today...glad I did! Here's my ticker! :happydance: Very happy to be expecting again after such a long road (at least it felt like it!).

Is that your baby in your avatar pic? What a cutie pie! He looks so serious and cute at the same time...hehe! How is motherhood treating you? Will you try for more?

I've been in touch with lxb. Her little girl is so precious too! Congrats again to you two ladies! 

Fire - hope you and and the other ladies who were on this thread are well! :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

How super exciting Zeri! You've been on my mind and Lxb told me she noticed your ticker! What wonderful news!! Did you end up using Clomid? How are you feeling? 

I've been good. As for my avatar, Pierce refused to smile for the camera, he was quite stand offish for his photo shoot! Ha! Meanwhile, my DH is on a new project and will be gone for 3-4 months :sad2: It's just me and my tyke for a bit. I'm loving staying at home with him! I'm satisfied with one, so Pierce will be an only child ;) As you know, TTC IS work! 

So when is your first appointment? How is your DD? 

:wave: Lxb! Smooches to Selina!


----------



## Zeri

Thanks xoxo! - lol at Pierce being standoffish! He's staring intently lol at the camera which is so grown-up and model-like, lol. Sorry you're feeling lonely! But it's good that you're enjoying bonding with Pierce at the same time. 

I didn't use Clomid the cycle I got pregnant - funnily enough. It was a natural cycle. I've been ok most days - a little bit queasy on and off, but no 'full on' ms yet. Maybe next week? My first apt was at 6 weeks and that went well - hoping for my 10 week apt in the next few weeks to be good too. 

DD is good - very chatty and entertaining. I do love the toddler stage! They are so funny - the things they say, and it's nice when they're more independent and can do things for themselves too. Each day with a baby actually gets better and better, IMO. The baby stage tends to be hard, I think, but as they get older it's gets more and more fun. You'll see! :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

My nephew will be 4 and I adore him! I bet it's so fun, your DD will be a great helper for #2! I know the baby stage goes by quickly, so I'm savoring the moments. I don't mind him waking a couple of times at night to "snack" or him refusing a bottle. He is efficient at nursing (6-10 min), so it's easy. Everyone thinks I'm crazy for being so mellow about his bottle refusal, but my thoughts are "He's only little for a short time, in 2 months he'll be using a cup!" It certainly has been getting easier...or maybe I'm adjusting to sleep deprivation! Ha!

Oh your next visit will be here in no time! How great you conceived on a natural cycle! Glad the ms isn't bad...FX'd it stays away! Hopefully you'll have an easy pregnancy! I cannot wait for more updates!!


----------



## Zeri

Thanks xoxo! I'll be in touch! Continue to enjoy your little Pierce! :flower:


----------



## lxb

xoxo - :haha: @ you adjusting to sleep deprivation~! I remember I felt SO refreshed when I first got a solid 3 hours of sleep! I could NOT go back to sleep even though I really wanted to. :haha:

zeri - hope things are well with you~ how's ms? hope it's not too bad~

afm, selina rolled over for the first time yesterday!! :happydance: she has been "stuck" trying to roll from her back to her tummy for the past ~2 weeks? and yesterday, she FINALLy pushed over that bump and rolled herself over! :happydance:


----------



## Zeri

lxb said:


> xoxo - :haha: @ you adjusting to sleep deprivation~! I remember I felt SO refreshed when I first got a solid 3 hours of sleep! I could NOT go back to sleep even though I really wanted to. :haha:
> 
> zeri - hope things are well with you~ how's ms? hope it's not too bad~
> 
> afm, selina rolled over for the first time yesterday!! :happydance: she has been "stuck" trying to roll from her back to her tummy for the past ~2 weeks? and yesterday, she FINALLy pushed over that bump and rolled herself over! :happydance:

Awwww!! How sweet! Go Selina! :happydance: Isn't it great when they make milestones? And watching them get over the 'hump for the first time is so joyous too. Yayyyy! Many more milestones to come!

xoxo - hope you and little Pierce are well!

AFM - trucking along for now. MS hasn't been too bad yet. I'm trusting and praying that all is still well, though. :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Selina is rolling over? How sweet!! Pierce did it ONCE, literally one time and never again. Pediatrician said he can do it, he just doesn't. Ha! 7 months old and 25lbs of loving! 

Zeri ~ Were you sick with your DD? Will you find out what you are having? 
Hope you ladies have a good weekend.


----------



## Zeri

xoxo4angel said:


> Selina is rolling over? How sweet!! Pierce did it ONCE, literally one time and never again. Pediatrician said he can do it, he just doesn't. Ha! 7 months old and 25lbs of loving!
> 
> Zeri ~ Were you sick with your DD? Will you find out what you are having?
> Hope you ladies have a good weekend.

lol at Pierce rolling over once... at least he can do it! :flower: 

Yes, I was had MS with her, but it wasn't too bad overall. This pregnancy the MS has been a lot less. I had a bit of a scare yesterday - had some cramping and spotting... was able to go in to get a quick ultrasound yesterday at my doc's. Thankfully, all was well! Was so relieved. I'll be glad to be done with first tri. It's very nerve-wracking sometimes. :wacko: 

I think we would find out the gender, just so that we could plan better, although it would be kind of cool to keep the gender a surprise too..:flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Glad everything is ok Zeri! The first trimester is so frightening. Just 2 1/2 weeks and you'll start the second trimester! I'll be curious to see if your pregnancy symptoms are the same this round if you are having a boy. 

Hi Lxb. Smooches to Selina!

Teething is the pits! Seems like horns came in with Pierce's 1st tooth :dohh: My sweet boy is moody! 

Happy Friday ladies xoxo


----------



## lxb

Happy Friday! :hugs:



xoxo4angel said:


> Pierce did it ONCE, literally one time and never again. Pediatrician said he can do it, he just doesn't. Ha! 7 months old and 25lbs of loving!

:haha: some babies are just happy to be on their back~ my niece didn't roll over for the longest time.. and when she does.. she's just rolling all over the places~ :rofl: Pierce is SUCH a cutie~~ your profile pic of him brought a smile to my face every time i see it~ 

time flying!!

zeri - i can NEVER be team yellow. I just want to know~ haha... yeah.. 1st tri is such a scary/nerve wrecking phase. 2nd tri will be here before you know it and time will zoom by! Can't wait to find out if you're on team pink or blue! :dance:

Here's my little roller~ :haha:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2v5DsQ1vSM

Eeek!! 4-month wellness check today! Hope the shots wont be too bad :cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I want to see the video, but I can't get it on my iPhone. Going to have to pull it up on the computer...excited to see Selina! Hope her visit goes smoothly. Pierce always gets a low grade temp after vaccines. Monday he gets the booster to the flu and I dread it!


----------



## xoxo4angel

How are you Zeri?

:wave: Lxb!


----------



## lxb

:wave: :wave: love your new profile pic!!!

almost 2nd tri zeri!!! :dance:


----------



## Zeri

Hi! :flower::flower: xoxo - yes, that's a cute pic of Pierce! He has such an intense 'piercing' look. Very cute!

lxb - love your avatar pic too.  

Are the babies up to any new tricks? :cloud9:

AFM - trucking alone (I think). I'm happy to be almost out of 1st tri...but sometimes I still hardly have symptoms, so it makes me anxious. I've had low-grade nausea all along, but not much ms other than that, and I only threw up once. Just hoping and trusting everything is still okay! My 13 week appt. is next week. Will probably update after that! :flower:


----------



## lxb

zeri - when is your scan?? some time this week?

xoxo - :wave:

Okay.... I am a total stalker! :rofl: I was a temping freak!! I have some BBT chart links bookmarked (So I don't hv to go to specific journal/thread to check the girls charts) and for some reason, I've decided to go click on it today!

Here's fire's chart! Eeek!! Hoping SOOO bad for a BFP!! Wonder how she's doing~~!! She must be anxious!

Link: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f3493

I'm such a stalker huh?? Creepy??? :rofl:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: Lxb! How exciting for Fire! I hope this is it for her too!! That chart looks awesome! Selina's giggle cracks me up! She is so cute! 

Yes Zeri, please update when you can.

Pierce has 2 bottom teeth and might be trying to cut tops now :dohh: This boy keeps me über busy, but I <3 it!


----------



## Zeri

lol @ stalking Fire! :haha: Hehe... but thanks for the link so I can stalk too! I must admit I looked up her username and stalked her chart a few times after the board went quiet...just to see how she was doing. I wonder if she's still on BnB? Wonder if she's doing anything different? I see she's tried Clomid recenty. I really would like to chat with her again. Her chart was looking really good, but unfortunately there's a drop today. I really help she gets a bfp soon. 

AFM - my 13 week appt. was Monday. It went well. I didn't have an ultrasound but heard the heartbeat.  So happy to finally be in 2nd tri! :happydance: Feel like I can 'exhale' a bit now and start doing exciting things - like getting my maternity wear in order and announcing to my other friends/family. Yayyy!!

Glad to hear you guys are enjoying motherhood. Yayy for Pierce getting teeth! How are he and Selina doing on solids?


----------



## xoxo4angel

I bet it was amazing to hear his/her heartbeat! What a great feeling Zeri! What's next for your appointments? When will you get a scan? I know your friends & family will be excited when you share the news! 

Pierce is doing great with solids! I love making his foods, sweet potato fries are a huge hit! He hasn't been a fan of purees, so soft chunks have been the way to go with him. He gums everything like he has a mouth full of teeth. He hasn't quite substituted a meal for nursing though. I'm in no rush though...I'm sure I'll miss it once he stops.

Hi Lxb :wave: hugs to Selina xoxo Going to check out your journal now.


----------



## lxb

zeri - how are you announcing to your family/friends? Happy 2nd tri!! Yes~~ it's definitely MUCH better than 1st tri~~ and time will go by quickly~~~

xoxo - sweet potato fries sound delicious!! how are you making them?

selina tried plain rice cereal ~5 times and hated it. tried banana + green apple flavored rice cereal .. hated it the first time, 2nd time was "ok", and she did NOT cry the third time she tried it! :dance: I called it a success~ hahaha~~

Ah Poo! fire's chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f3493


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ Things are moving right along for you. I hope you are well! :friends:

Lxb ~ Sorry I missed the sweet potato fries question. I cut the potato in half, then into pinky sized chunks. Rub each one down in either Olive or coconut oil, then place on a cooling rack that's on a cookie sheet and bake @ 375 for 20 min. I've found using the cooling rack gives it a more even cooking consistency. I'm not a cook by any means, so there may be an actual baking sheet that does this :shrug: lol! I need to catch up on your journal...

Hugs to the girls ladies!


----------



## Zeri

Hi girls,:flower: I've been AWOL - forgive me! I find that between appointments I get a little doubtful that things are going well - sometimes my belly still looks so tiny...I'm unsure of how to update. Anyway, I did have my 17 week apt this week - didn't have an ultrasound but heard the heartbeat, and the doc said I measured on track. I'm going to try to stop worrying (easier said than done once you've had a loss!) and pray and trust that everything will continue well from here on out! That said, it's starting to feel more real and I'm starting to feel more excited and ready to fully relax and enjoy this pregnancy the way I should be. :cloud9: I announced to most people already (by 13 weeks)... We should find out gender in 2 weeks which I'm looking forward to. DH, DD and I have a preference for another girl, but my parents are rooting for a boy - so we'll see! I'll definitely update. 

Nice to hear the introduction to solids is going well. Sounds like both kiddos are growing nicely. How long do you guys think you will breastfeed for? I'm looking forward to that 'baby stage' again - I remember it was so tiring, though! You guys sound like such champs at it - especially feedings.:thumbup: xoxo - adorable new pic of Pierce! Has he been attempting to crawl yet? lxb - what is the name of your Journal? Is it in Baby Club? I'd love to have a read.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri this is really happening for you! You are almost half way already :cloud9: Did you say if you'll find out if a boy or girl? I remember hearing Pierce's heartbeat and that feeling of relief that came with it! And to still be small, lucky you! Does this pregnancy feel any different than your first?

Pierce isn't crawling, but he rocks up on his knees. He is in the +95th percentile for weight (27lbs), so he will take a little longer to get moving. As for nursing, I'll only do it this first year...I hear the night time feeding can take months to break, so I expect to be fully weaned by 15 months. I imagine it would be easier to stop doing if he would just take a bottle :dohh:

:wave: Lxb!


----------



## xoxo4angel

PS Not sure if you found it, but there is a link in Lxb's signature to her journal!


----------



## lxb

zeri - here's the link to my journal --> link

you are finding out the gender this week right?? Eeekk... exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us updated!!

Happy almost 20 weeks! :shock: does it feel like things are moving faster for you now? :hugs:

I plan to bf 'til Selina is a year old and then wean.... but seems like now she prefer bottle over boobs and tends to just giggle when I nurse her :dohh:


xoxo - it's great that Pierce loves to nurse~! it's a comfort thing to do and it's certainly great for bonding. Trying to feed in the middle of the night with a bottle can be tough :wacko: :sleep: Like last night.. Selina refuses to nurse (kept arching her back) but took ~2oz from a bottle :shrug:

afm, Selina is mobile now!!! Well.. she's not on a 'proper' crawling form... but she is able to be a little worm and do lots of downward facing dog (yoga pose) when she tries to crawl :haha: Can't believe how fast time is moving along! She's 6.5 months now :shock: ... still have trouble sleeping on her own.. (waking up every 2-3 hours.. sometimes every hour when she's sleeping by herself). :shrug:

And lately.. even cuddling won't put her back to sleep. she needs to be more upright and would settle the moment i stand up :wacko:


----------



## poppy

There has been some research that indicates that BDing around a day or so before ovulation gives the best chance of a BFP! The belief is that it gives the sperm enough time to swim up in time to meet the egg being released.


----------



## poppy

Sorry, I posted the above reply after reading the first page - I didn't realise that there were lots more pages and the thread had moved on:dohh: Sorry girls!


----------



## lxb

:haha: no worries~


----------



## Zeri

Hi girls, 
Hope all is well! :flower: Just wanted to update that I had my 20 week scan this weekend and am expecting a boy! DH and I did have a preference for another girl, but we're warming up to the thought of a boy day by day. Everything checked out well on the ultrasound, so I'm really thankful for that above all. :cloud9:

xoxo - I see Pierce is growing nicely! Love the pics of him - so smiley! What has it been like having a boy? I can't remember if you said before, but did you have a preference before becoming preggo?

lxb - checked out your journal! such a cute video of Selina trying to sit up.  Sounds like she'll be ready to wean sooner than one year..:wacko:, but I agree that that'll be good for her sleeping. You must be so tired sometimes, with having to wake up so often still!


----------



## lxb

Team blue!! Congratulations Zeri~!! :dance: you're half way there to meet your baby boy~!! Eeek... exciting!! 

did you tell DD that she's having a little brother? :cloud9:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Zeri you're going to love having a boy! I didn't have a preference, but we were pleasantly surprised with a boy. My DH is the last male in his family, so a son continues the family surname. Your DD is going to be your little helper, I bet she is excited! Congratulations on being over 1/2 way through!

:wave: Lxb! Selina is too cute :cloud9:


----------



## Zeri

Thanks girls! :flower: We're all adjusting to the thought of having a boy. DD is adjusting but is still a bit disappointed at not getting a sister. She told me yesterday, "I don't understand why you don't have a girl baby in your belly", lol. So I had to explain it's not up to me! I hope she continues to adjust. DH is adjusting too but really had a preference for a girl as well. Anyway, just trying to be thankful! That's really what matters most. 

How are you ladies doing? I've been horrible about replying back in time on this Board. Just feel so busy lately...like time is rushing by and so much to be done. 

How are your babies this week?


----------



## Zeri

Hi lxb and xoxo, how are you and the little ones doing?


----------



## lxb

Ahh... Is time flying by for you?? Can't believe you're 29weeks already!!

Selina is doing well~! Her first tooth is making an appearance!! Seems so sharp! Hope she gets the memo about no biting during nursing! Hehe....

How r u feeling? Third tri!!!!

Xoxo- can't believe pierce will be one soon!!! R u going to throw him a big party? Theme? 
Crazy... I felt like it was just yesterday that we were talking about twin powers. Haha....


----------



## Zeri

lxb said:


> Ahh... Is time flying by for you?? Can't believe you're 29weeks already!!
> 
> Selina is doing well~! Her first tooth is making an appearance!! Seems so sharp! Hope she gets the memo about no biting during nursing! Hehe....
> 
> How r u feeling? Third tri!!!!
> 
> Xoxo- can't believe pierce will be one soon!!! R u going to throw him a big party? Theme?
> Crazy... I felt like it was just yesterday that we were talking about twin powers. Haha....

Awwww....Selina's first tooth! Sweet! :happydance: It's amazing how quickly these milestones happen. Soon she'll be getting ready to walk and you'll have a toddler on your hands! Are you ready?

Dalila lost her first tooth about two months ago. It completely took me by surprise when she announced her tooth was shaky -she's only 4! I wasn't prepared for that to happen until she was at least 6? But there we go. It made me a little sad that she's growing up so fast. Re: baby - I'm feeling okay. Can't believe it's third tri already, though! Have a lot to do to get prepared so really need to get cracking on that. 

xoxo - hope Pierce is doing well! What's he up to these days?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies!! 

Zeri ~ How are you feeling? How sweet that your DD lost her first tooth! Just a testament to how quickly they grow!

Lxb ~ Honestly can Selina be any cuter!! I just want to squeeze her!

Afm ~ Pierce had his first birthday party & baptism this past weekend. We did a pirate theme for this party. This one was more intimate, just our closest friends & family. We're having a second party this Saturday open to everyone else <~~this one will be the mustache theme! Pierce isn't walking on his own yet, but the kid gets around via crawling or cruising! He can tell you animal sounds, uses a few signs and words to communicate "drink" "ball" it's so sweet :cloud9: I just love this age! Now to wean him from nursing...not an easy task!

I hope this finds you both doing well! Any updates on Fire's FF chart?


----------



## Zeri

Glad to hear Pierce is doing well! Sounds like he's had a fun and busy week too. What great ideas for a party....pirate and mustache themes...wow! :happydance:

The 1-year old into toddler age is so much fun. I'm sure you guys will enjoy your little ones more and more as they get older and even more interactive/talkative. It's just amazing the funny things they start to say when they learn to talk....hehe..

AFM- feeling a little fat and breathless, but thankful! 2 more months to go. Hoping the baby stays put until close to due date - still have so many things to do to get ready. 

Was reading over this thread (actually was looking for Fire's chart..:blush:) and was reflecting at how this thread has moved on into pregnancies, babies. Feeling thankful for that. I do wish Fire would check in so we could see how she's doing. I checked out her chart and I think she's still ttc. Hoping the best for her.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: Zeri. Two months to go!! So exciting! 

I'm happy for everyone here too...I hope the luck strikes for Fire and she gets her BFP soon!

:wave: Lxb. You must be thrilled your Mom is here! 

:hugs:


----------



## Zeri

Hi girls, how's it going? :flower: Hope the babies are well?

Still chugging along here. 38 weeks today.


----------



## lxb

:hugs: :hugs:

happy 38 weeks!!! Can't believe LO will be here ANY time now!!! Eeek!!! Sooo very exciting!! Will be checking in and hope to see your update with your baby~~ :cloud9:

:wave: xoxo... yep~ always great to have my mom around~ :cloud9: ... Ahh... too bad MIL is living with us... so my mom is staying with my sis. :haha: i don't blame her. nobody wants to stay with ILs~ :rofl:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zeri ~ How are you? Hope everyone is adjusting well xoxo

Lxb ~ Selina is so sweet! Love the polka for theme for her first birthday! Doesn't seem like a year has passed...yet here we are! 

I'm going to check Fire's chart again. Seems like yesterday she was doing a hoo-haa spa or something. 

Hugs to the babies!


----------



## Zeri

Hi girls! 
Sorry I'm so late in updating- but my baby boy was born at 39 weeks 3 days on October 11th-after a pretty intense (but fast!) natural birth. He's 8 weeks now and doing well. I'm tired but enjoying motherhood again so far. 

How are you ladies and the kiddos? Hope all is well!


----------



## lxb

Ahhh.. congratulations!!! :) I've been meaning to checkin with you!! Glad to hear all is well with you and with the fast/natural birth~!! 

Was your first fast too? how much faster is it with your baby boy? What's his name? 

Can't believe he's 8 weeks old already~! :shock:

we're doing well. Selina is STILL waking up a few times a night :dohh: she's almost 13 months old, has 2 bottom teeth, and the top 4 are coming soon! I can feel them! :shock:


----------



## Zeri

Thanks lxb! Yes, this labour was much faster. I went into labour with strong contractions late on Friday evening (after 9 pm) and had baby (his name is Kito) by 8:35 Saturday morning. In first pregnancy, my labour started on Saturday morning and I didn't have baby till Monday afternoon (with Pitocin). 

Do you think you'll have another? 

Sounds like Selina is doing really well. Happy 1 year Mommiversary!!


----------



## lxb

thinking about you ladies and hope you're doing well~! :thumbup:


----------

